# This or That



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Red.

Legit, original game thread or attention-whoring pile of shit? (doesn't need to be answered really)


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Original Game Thread*

"Best of You" or "Learn to Fly"?

* = Please be quiet. He may not have too much input in posting, but he at least sets up some fun threads. Hasn't even done anything wrong; infact he's a pretty sound dude.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Learn To Fly, I guess


Anal or Oral


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Anal

Imageshack or Photobucket?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Imageshack all the way.

Dude Love, Cactus Jack or Mankind?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Mankind

Birdemic: Shock and Terror or The Room?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

The Room, lol


One Direction vs Selena Gomez unk


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

One Direction (they're really not that bad)

Heavy, Scout, Medic, Pyro, Engineer, Soldier, Demoman or Spy?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Pyro cause I'm a maniac.

Speaking of which:
Tyrion Lannister or Rock316AE?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister (don't really recall any regular WWE posters, so just did a quick check to see who's better at English)

Summer or Winter?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Winter. I hate heat


Heaven or Reincarnation (Not what you believe in, but what you would prefer)


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Reincarnation (_"It's the love of the chase that created the ride"_ - Shinedown)

Bane (2012) or Joker (2008)?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Joker

Wu tang Clan vs The beatles


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Beatles (have one Beatles song starred on Spotify, never even heard of the other option)

WCW in 2000 or TNA in 2010?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

TNA 2010. That's the year I started watching it. The first half (or quarter) was pretty good for me.

Pop or rock?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Rock (though I can enjoy both)

Cock or Pussy?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Cock (I don't like cats and Cocks are great alarm clocks)

Backstreet Boys or N'Sync?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

N'Sync (lesser evil)

Eminem or Dr. Dre?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Eminem

Elder Scrolls or Fallout?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Elder Scrolls, hands down.


Disciples(series) vs Heroes of Might and Magic (Series)


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Might and Magic

Ben "Yahtzee" Croshaw or Dave Meltzer?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Meltzer all the way.


George Carlin or Bill Cosby?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Cosby


More annoying: Twitter or Facebook?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Twitter by far. Just the name by itself is more annoying, then I have to watch WWE plug the living fuck out of it for 3 hours on tv. They even force everybody to get Twitter accounts. Even Ryback is on Twitter, as you'll notice if you look under his name on his entrance graphic. RYBACK is on Twitter. A MONSTER is sitting at a computer, tweeting people. That's what WWE is publically telling me, as if that DOESN'T ruin my suspension of disbelief.

What was the dumber plot twist - Hornswoggle is Vince McMahon's son or Hornswoggle is the anonymous Raw General Manager?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hornswoggle as GM
Bohemian Rhapsody or Stairway to Heaven?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oooooooh, wicked tough. 2 of the best ever. Bohemian Rhapsody has the better verses, Stairway has the better solo. I'm gonna vote Stairway because I like ALL of Stairway. I can't stand that goofy section in the middle of Bohemian Rhapsody where all the gibberish starts up. I wish they'd just cut that shit out and only have the piano versus in.

Iron Maiden or Metallica?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Metallica.
Wade Barrett or Damien Sandow?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I love them equally, but Sandow is better. If you want to say that counts as a vote for Sandow then go ahead, but I can't decide, I can only tell you who's more talented.

Bully Ray or Bubba Ray Dudley?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That's tough. I like the Bully Ray character better but my favourite moments were when he was Bubba Ray particulary in ECW, and of course THAT match in WWE. Yeah I'll give the edge to Bubba Ray.

Who's the better wrestler Kurt Angle or Chris Benoit?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Angle. Although this could be allocated to me never having seen a whole lot of Benoit's career in my time as a wrestling fan, I just feel that there's so many different things Angle could pull off, and is rather eclectic in styles of moves. One moment it's a multitude of Olympic holds, the next, it's a moonsault off the top of a cage. That's some Jeff Hardy guts right there.

Disturbed or Slipknot?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Slipknot.
Radiohead or Muse?


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

Radiohead
One for any Soccer fans.
Cavani VS Falcao.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Falcao, more lethal and better to watch. It's not soccer by the way, it's *FOOTBALL*, you a yank or something?

Sandow's beard or Bryan's beard? detailed answer please.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Bryan's. For the fact that it's always cool to see shitloads of hair on relatively small guys.

Avatar or Titanic?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Uhh, I don't know, they're both shitty. I guess I'll go with Titanic because I saw Avatar much more recently (when it came out) and I was just bored to death.

Also, Sandow's beard is better because it's neater, it's black, black beards are the king, and he needs it more than Bryan. Sandow looks very generic without it. I guess in a way Bryan does too but it just bothers me more with Sandow. Not to mention, Sandow's beard makes him smarter than you. :side: 

Assassins Creed or Hitman?


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

Assassin's Creed.

Zelda or Mario?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Zelda. 

If you could only choose one tv show to watch for the rest of your life, which would it be, your favourite comedy or your favourite drama?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

My favourite comedy. It would be stupid to watch the same drama over and over again, cuz I already know what's going to happen.


7UP vs Sprite


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

But you already know what's gonna happen on the comedy too, lol.

Sprite

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Pepsi

CM Punk vs. Randy Orton (WM XXVII) or Alberto Del Rio vs. Edge (WM XXVII)?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

YEah, but the jokes are funny more than once. I watched Seinfeld 3 times and I still laughed.

Randy and Punk.


Europe or America?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Europe

Archer or Futurama?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> YEah, but the jokes are funny more than once. I watched Seinfeld 3 times and I still laughed.


Fair point, I guess. But my favourite drama is so good I'd rather watch it than my favourite comedy, and I'm a big comedy guy, but whatever.

Archer or Futurama, shit, I don't know, they're both amazing. I'll say Archer because I've watched it more recently than Futurama. Some of the shit that Pam says has made me spit my drink out more than once and that doesn't happen often.

The Dark Knight Rises or The Avengers?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

DKR.

South Park or old Simpsons?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Old Simpsons. Though I really love SP's making fun of everything, Simpsons had more warmth and some more consistent humour.

Boats or Planes (Travel)


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Planes.

Would you rather be deaf or in a wheelchair?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wheelchair. You can still get around, albeit more difficultly. Not being able to hear anything would suck beyond belief, it's far more limiting, especially for the kind of person I am, who loves music, tv, movies and video games, not to mention making it extremely difficult to communicate with people.

PS3 or Xbox 360?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Ps3.

Who did more damage to their respective titles? 
Jack Swagger with the WHC or Jeff Hardy with the WWE championship


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm gonna hate myself for saying this, because I'm the ultimate Jeff Hardy hater and I've always said he's the worst wrestler in the history of wrestling and the ultimate disrespect to the title was him winning it, and I mean it.....it was Swagger. Objectively, I can't deny it, it WAS Swagger. Regardless of what I think of Jeff Hardy, he's loved by millions of fans around the world, he's over and good for business whether I think the fact that he's good for business reflects poorly on the fans or not. The WWE Championship didn't lose any prestige by him winning it, it's still THE title. Swagger killed the World Heavyweight Championship. Once he won that belt, the WHC stopped being in main events and firmly became second to the WWE Championship.

Who had the better Money In The Bank heel turn storyline - CM Punk in 2009 or Daniel Bryan in 2011?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

As much as I love Daniel Bryan, I'll have to go with Punk. It lead to the straight edge society and the nexus which really got me hooked on wrestling again. I was always watching, but it really renewed my interest. Oh and he kayfabe got Jeff Hardy kicked out of the WWE, that's good right?

Who deserved a royal rumble victory more, Kane or Kurt Angle?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Angle obviously. Kane doesn't deserve anything. 

Who deserved a WWE Championship reign more, Mr. Perfect or the Million Dollar Man?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Million Dollar Man. Would've done wonders for the amount of heat he would receive.

Rosé or White Wine?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Too slow.


----------



## ECWRAWSMACKDOWN (Jun 29, 2011)

White Wine

New York or Toronto


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

New York. Always wanted to live in a Metropolitan city (though preferably Edinburgh).

Jordan Carver or Hanna Minx?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Toronto, gotta go with Canada over the US. 

EDIT ~ Jordan Carver. Had to look up who that is but she's pretty hot. Hannah Minx is not attractive to me at all, not to mention I've seen portions of some of her videos and they're goofy and ridiculous as fuck.

Cheese or salsa (as topping on nachos)?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Salsa. I've never had a plate of Nachos when the cheese didn't feel like it was as hard as the chips themselves.

iTunes or Spotify?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, I have. I get them at the theater when I watch the PPV's, the cheese is fresh and delicious. Not a salsa person.

ITunes. It covers my music and podcast needs, I've heard of Spotify but couldn't tell you what it does.

Which would be a better location for an Assassins Creed game - Medieval England or Victorian England?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Medieval England. Slaying Kings and all that good stuff.

Live & Let Die or Moonraker? (Roger Moore James Bond flicks)


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Moonraker

favorite heyman guy: Punk or Lesnar?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

BROCK rules...but Punker is the tops.

_Battle For Supremacy_: Pokemon vs Digimon? (Golden era seasons)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Punk. I can't stand Lesnar, he has the charisma and speaking ability of a doorknob. It's no wonder they brought in Heyman after that contract signing that was one of the worst segments in Raw history.

EDIT ~ I don't watch either so I can't answer, I hate all that stuff.

Which current title design is worse, the WWE Championship or the WWE Tag Team Championships?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Digimon by far.

tag team titles

Heel or Face?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Depends on the worker. El Generico proves a face can be phenomenal even in this day.

CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan from Over The Limit or CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan from Money in the Bank?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Over The Limit, I think. I may need to see MITB again to compare. I definitely did NOT need AJ as the ref, though.

Which GTA IV DLC episode was better - The Lost And Damned or The Ballad Of Gay Tony?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Haven't played either so idk.

Nightwish w/Tarja Turunen or Nightwish with Annette Olzon?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

To answere Pyro's question: Lost and the Damned.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, you should. GTA IV was an epic game. FYI, Ballad of Gay Tony was way better. Lost And Damned is great too, you're the Vice President of a biker gang who was leading the gang while the President was in rehab for Heroin addiction, then he comes back and you have to adjust to him being the leader again, but now he's completely crazy and off his rocker and is ruining the club. In Ballad of Gay Tony, you play the bodyguard for Gay Tony, a nightclub manager who's in debt to the mafia and screwing up his business. They're both awesome, but Ballad of Gay Tony is a lot funnier, the scenery is a lot more colorful, the dialogue and missions are better, and it ties up a major loose end from the original GTA IV, what happened to the Russian mob boss, Bulgarin, who was after Niko. In GTA IV he just disappears and you never find out what happened to him but you find out in this.

Anyway, I'm not a Nightwish fan, but of the songs I've heard I'll go with Annette. I did not like Tarja's voice at all. I can't REALLY compare them because I'm not a big fan, but that's my answer.

Who did you enjoy seeing beat up Heath Slater more, Vader or Sid?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Always loved GTA games so maybe I should rent one, or both, of those.

Tough choice. Have to side with Vader on this one.

_Better year for wrestling_: 2005 or 2006?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

2005

Breaking Bad or The Wire?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Never saw The Wire. Only seen a bit of Breaking Bad so that wins.

Frisky Dingo or Harvey Birdman: Attorney At Law?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Frisky Dingo

White shirt or Red shirt?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

White Shirt



pc or console?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Console.

Electronic or Dubstep?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hailsabin said:


> Always loved GTA games so maybe I should rent one, or both, of those.


If you see GTA IV: The Complete Edition, rent that. That has GTA IV, the main game as well as the DLC episodes. All 3 characters that you play as have things that happen in the course of their story that affect the other 2 characters (always in a negative fashion, as you'd expect with a GTA game), so in order to get the full understanding, you need to play GTA IV as well as both DLC's. That's not to say you can't understand each story, but if you were to just play, for example, The Lost And Damned, there's a certain scene that happens early on in the game, and if you didn't play GTA IV, you wouldn't see that event from the other side. There's many examples of that.

I'm not too familiar with either but I think I'll say Electronica because I've heard nothing positive ever said about Dubstep.

Royal Rumble match or Survivor Series 5 on 5 match?


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

Royal Rumble, easily.

Left 4 Dead or Resident Evil?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Haven't played either, can't stand the zombie genre.

Who's WWE '13 model looks better, Ryback or Damien Sandow?

Ryback - http://www.thesmackdownhotel.com/images/2001-2100/WWE13_Ryback-2053-720.jpg

Sandow - http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mbc36vrq141qhzs03o1_1280.jpg


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> If you see GTA IV: The Complete Edition, rent that. That has GTA IV, the main game as well as the DLC episodes. All 3 characters that you play as have things that happen in the course of their story that affect the other 2 characters (always in a negative fashion, as you'd expect with a GTA game), so in order to get the full understanding, you need to play GTA IV as well as both DLC's. That's not to say you can't understand each story, but if you were to just play, for example, The Lost And Damned, there's a certain scene that happens early on in the game, and if you didn't play GTA IV, you wouldn't see that event from the other side. There's many examples of that.


I'll keep an eye out for it. Have a feeling it won't be as easy to find as say the other two would be. (bad, illogical assumption?)

Left 4 Dead.

EDIT ~ Both. 

WCW or TNA?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I'll keep an eye out for it. Have a feeling it won't be as easy to find as say the other two would be. (bad, illogical assumption?)


What, The Complete Edition? At this point, it's the easiest to find.

WCW. TNA isn't a major promotion in my eyes so I can't bring myself to watch it regularly. I know WCW got REALLY bad at the end but still, WCW, just for the higher value of the promotion. And Goldberg.

Trainspotting or Reservoir Dogs? 2 random movies off my film shelf. ~_~


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^^Yeah, The Complete Edition. My luck then. If I go searching, I'll pick it up. Gives me a reason to use the PS3 here.

Reservoir Dogs. Quentin all the way.

The Office or Parks & Recreation?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I love both, but I'll say The Office. Keeping in mind that I haven't watched The Office since I found out Michael was leaving. I didn't watch his farewell season and I haven't watch since, and maybe I should but I guess I just don't want to see him go. Season 6 was such a perfect note for me to go out on, the wedding is probably the best episode in the history of the show. 

The Office has a whole list of great characters but on Parks the only amazing character is Ron. I mean don't get me wrong, I get laughs out of Tom, April, Andy, etc, but if Ron left the show would fall to pieces. Michael leaving The Office I don't think would be as bad as Ron leaving Parks, because you still have Dwight to carry the show. Maybe I should pick it back up.

Game of Thrones or Dexter?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Watch it. It's still very much worth seeing. Thursday's episode was awesome. All the characters still hit their good points and it really isn't effected w/o Michael Scott. He's missed, sure, but the quality is there in spades imo.

Dexter.

Demons & Wizards or Blaqk Audio?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alright, I guess I'll pick it back up at some point, but I have to get through a few other shows first. I do one show at a time, and currently I'm on season 3 of Sons of Anarchy. I have to blitz through that show to present in like the next week and a half. BTW, if you haven't seen SOA, watch it, it's gotten really fucking good. I need to pick Parks back up too, speaking of that. I haven't watched it since mid season 4 and I don't know why I stopped, I was REALLY enjoying that season. By the way, best line in the HISTORY of Parks, bar none, Ron in the courtroom:

"She's here."

"Who's here?"

"My ex wife Tammy. I can smell the sulpher coming off her cloven hooves."

:lmao :lmao

Oh, Ron, you motherfucking legend.

I have no idea who Blaqk Audio is, and I, to my SHAME, have not listened to Demon's And Wizards, but it's a Blind Guardian/Iced Earth side project, how could it NOT be them?

Blind Guardian or HammerFall?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That show never caught my interest. Which is why I never tuned in. I know they ride bikes...are in a gang/crew together? That's about it. I'll stick with Parks & Rec and The Office. The only two shows I really follow religiously that isn't pro wrestling. Oh that Ron Swanson. That whole cast is brilliant. Every character owns. Jerry being the punching bag all the time = :lmao

Demons & Wizard's are good. I prefer Blind Guardian more, but it's still a quality side project. Can't really go wrong.

AHHHHH this is too tough. It goes on my mood...Blind Guardian. Since i'm wearing a shirt of their's atm. 


Nexus or Immortal?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes, they're a biker gang. To me, the first few episodes started a bit slow but it got really good, really fast. You should take more chances with tv, there's a lot of good drama out there. Game of Thrones in particular, which is the best thing on tv by far and I pity to no end anyone who hasn't watched it. Sons of Anarchy is nowhere near that good but it's still a hell of a show and it gets better and better as of where I'm at. Whatever though, if you're mainly a comedy guy that's respectable, those are 2 great shows to watch religiously. I don't quite think every character on Parks is brilliant, though. Not every one. Ron's the best by far, Tom's really good, Chris Traeger's really good, April and Andy are good, Leslie's good but other than Ron, none of them are really that breakout must watch character. Tom is the closest, he has some really funny stuff. I loved when he pimped out his tent in the woods, lol.

I don't watch TNA but Nexus had Wade Barrett and even CM Punk at one point so that has to win. Despite all the jobbers.

What did you find more offensive, WWE continuing Over The Edge 99 after Owen Hart fell from the ceiling and died or WWE profiting (ie, making money off of through merchandise, selling a WrestleMania world title match on that basis) off of Eddie Guerrero's death?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm a big Eddie Guerrero fan but Over The Edge for me. It really was one of those situations where the curtain should have been lowered before time, to show consideration for Owen first and foremost, his family, his supporters and the other wrestlers you could tell they didn't want to be out there and they were more than a little shaken up. This is one of those rare occasions where the show really SHOULDN'T go on.

Jackie Chan or Jet Li?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Jackie Chan, I've always had a soft spot for him, don't really know why to be honest, liked him since I was a kid.

Ali G or Borat?


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

Ali G

Batman or Superman?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Comfortably Batman.

UFC/MMA or Boxing?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MMA. They both suck hard but MMA is less one dimensional and at least closer to wrestling than boxing is. Boxing is painful to watch.

Homer Simpson or Al Bundy?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Al Bundy. As much as I like Homer, Al Bundy is from my favorite TV show, so on hard decision here. Homer Simpson is in the second place though.

Football or Soccer.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Assuming you're American, Soccer. Assuming you're from somewhere else, Football.

Domino's or Pizza Hut?


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

Pizza Hut.

Why did you change your name, Froot? 

Pulp Fiction or Reservoir Dogs?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Pulp Fiction, motherfucker. Love that movie

Jimmy Carr or Frankie Boyle?


----------



## ForestCrush (Aug 18, 2012)

Boyle


Everybody Loves Raymond or Friends


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Everybody Loves Raymond. It'll be a rarity if F*R*I*E*N*D*S even gets so much of a smirk out of me.

Marilyn Manson or Rob Zombie?


----------



## ForestCrush (Aug 18, 2012)

Rob Zombie

Giving me "Positive Reputation" or "Negative Reputation"


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Positive, for now.

Arsenal or Chelsea?


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

Arsenal but I have no idea what either of the options are

Colby-Jack or Cheddar?


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

Cheddar.

Messi or Ronaldo?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Messi all the way.

Dog head on cat body, or cat head on dog body?


----------



## ForestCrush (Aug 18, 2012)

Cat head.

Dog head would tip the thing over




DVD or Blu Ray


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

> Arsenal but I have no idea what either of the options are


Regardless, you made the correct decision son.

As for DVD or Blu Ray. DVD, they're cheaper and the quality is fine enough for me.

In terms of pure mic work, CM Punk or Triple H?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Punk.

Uncharted 1, 2, or 3?


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

Uncharted 2.

Mars bar or Snickers?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Mars.

To be or not to be?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

To be.

Stephanie McMahon as Raw GM or Vickie Guerrero as Raw GM?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> To be.
> 
> Stephanie McMahon as Raw GM or Vickie Guerrero as Raw GM?


Stephanie.

Would you rather be missing your right arm or your right leg?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Right Leg. A lot better and simpler to replace with prosthetics.

NXT or SuperStars?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Right Leg. A lot better and simpler to replace with prosthetics.
> 
> NXT or SuperStars?


NXT.

Who would you rather see debut on raw, Dean Ambrose or Bray Wyatt?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Dean Ambrose

Would you rather have a mediocre looking girlfriend that's amazing in bed, or a ridiculously attractive girlfriend, who's a pretty shit fuck?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Shit fuck. I could train her. 

Scorpion or Sub Zero?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

GET OVER HERE! 

Scorpion is the king. Shao Kahn is the only better character in the whole of MK.

Who was the better addition to Mortal Kombat 9, Kratos or Freddy Krueger?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hmm although I love Kratos and GOW, I'll go with Freddy Kreuger.

Snes or Genesis?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Genesis. Far more impressive game library, in my opinion (even if I wasn't born yet )

Basket Case or When I Come Around?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm a GOW fanboy but I did think Freddy played better, Kratos was slow and had a more limiting moveset. I would probably still say Kratos because I'm such a fan, and I loved that first Fatality with the sword. Plus it was the shitty Freddy from the remake. If they had Englund's Freddy then we'd be talking.

SNES I guess. I had more experience with that as a child, plus I'm a huge AVGN fan and most of his videos are SNES.

EDIT ~ Basket Case

Assassin's Creed II or Assassin's Creed Brotherhood?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

AC Brotherhood. The addition of multiplayer added a great deal of longetivity to a still good, but slightly hampered-by-controls story mode. 

....And it made up for the ending :side:

Zelda: Twilight Princess or Super Mario Galaxy?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I loved the controls, had no problem with them. Not a multiplayer person but I preferred the story and setting in Brotherhood, which usually makes the game better for me, especially when the controls don't vary all that much.

Haven't played either or much of either series in fact, but I've always preferred Zelda from what I've seen. Zelda.

God of War: Chains of Olympus or God of War: Ghost of Sparta?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Chains of Olympus

Metal Gear Solid: Portable Ops or Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Neither, video games suck ass. The only video game series I ever play are GTA (cause it's AMAZING), Gran Turismo, Fifa, and the odd wrestling/fighting game like WWE 12 for example, which is terrible by the way. I don't think I've played Metal Gear Solid since I was about 7 on the original Playstation.

Trench coat in a heatwave or T-shirt in the snow?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Trench coat in a heat wave. I'll pass on the experience of rocking a T in snow in fucking Hamilton, ON. 

College/Uni or high school?


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

High school. I haven't been to Uni and I don't plan to. I'd probably get stressed at all the work.

Brad Pitt or George Clooney?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

George Clooney. Oh lord, the smug.

AC/DC or Guns N' Roses?


----------



## jaymaster (Oct 6, 2012)

ACDC

Chicago Cubs or White Sox


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Cubs

American psycho: Book or Movie?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Book

Freddie or Jason?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Movie (having never read the book, although upon questioning an English teacher about it, he's expressed its dominance over the movie for how more in-depth it is about the graphicness of the killings, so I shall check it out sometime soon)

EDIT: Freddy. Has a certain sinister charisma you wont find in any other horror villain.

Incredibad or Turtleneck and Chain?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Don't know a thing about either.

Which Darksiders protagonist is better, War or Death?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

War

Metallica or Megadeth?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Metallica

SvR 2008, 2009, 2010 or 2011?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

2009

Sociopath or Psychopath?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Psychopath

Jak, Ratchet or Sly Cooper?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Never played either. 

Iron Maiden or Judas Priest?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Priest is always good, but Maiden is prime.

Main Event Mafia or Immortal?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

From the very very little I watched of TNA, Main Event Mafia. I believe it was one of their segments we got the legendary "HE'S FAT" quote.

Kofi Kingston or R-Truth?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Kofi Kingston


Pepsi or Coke


----------



## Memitim (Oct 10, 2012)

Coke

Claudio Castagnoli or Chris Hero?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Double post.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Cesaro is starting to grow on me so I'll go with him.

Halloween original or Rob Zombie remake


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Remake. Never got into much of the original Halloween films. Zombie's were brilliant, imo.

Live and Let Die by Wings or by Guns & Roses?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Guns n roses.

Con Air or Faceoff?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Face-Off. NIC CAGE

Which gimmick match is worse: Scaffold or Lumberjack?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lumberjack. Every time I see a Lumberjack match, I just groan at how shitty I know it's going to be. EVERY Lumberjack match just ends up being a huge fucking brawl to end the show, and big, giant brawls in the ring REALLY suck. Scaffold matches are also extremely rare (in WWE anyway), so if they ever happen, I'm like "Oh, that's different.". We get 4 or 5 of those shitty Lumberjack matches every year. Plus, I've never understood why they even EXIST. You have people surrounding the ring, and the reason is, so that the people in the ring can't run away. Ummm, correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't that what we have THE FUCKING CAGE MATCH FOR?

Mortal Kombat or Street Fighter?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Mortal Kombat all the way.

Scarface or Goodfellas?


----------



## LoMein (Oct 10, 2012)

Goodfellas


Legend Killer or Viper?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Legend Killer easily.

Jericho: face or heel?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Heel


Corporate Rock or Hollywood Rock?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hollywood Rock.

opened tomato Sauce in cupboard or fridge?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

LOL....

Fridge?


Spaghetti or lasagna?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Spaghetti 

Pie or Strudel?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Pie. Too much pastry going everywhere in strudel.

Badger, Combo or Skinny Pete?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Skinny Pete, as he sounds like a cracking fella to be around and there'd be no danger of you going hungry around him. (No idea who they are)

To repeatedly slap in the face with a wet fish: *The Miz* or *Zack Ryder*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Zack Ryder.

Apples or oranges?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Oranges obviously.

NXT or KFC? unk


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

KFC

NES, SNES, N64, GCB, or Wii?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Snes easily.

Italy or France?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Italy

Scotland or Wales?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Scotland, i have some family members there, and they say good things about sccotish people

Alexander the great or spartacus?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alexander The Great just because the best band ever, Maiden made a song about him. :side:

Peter Griffin or Stewie?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Peter. Far less subtle writing than Stewie, which in my mind, quite frankly, is what has put the show downhill as of late. Extraordinarily innumerable amounts subtlety. The show did just fine without it in the early 2000's, when it didn't feel it had to take a serious standpoint on current issues (unless the FOX censor won't climb out of their ass).

Better area to have a residence in: Metropolitan or Rural?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Metropolitan. Rural would be boring as fuck.

50 inch TV in a really small room or portable TV in a huge room?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Portable in a large room. As long as I can comprehend what it is I'm watching and being able to know just what's going on, then I'm down with that; quality's no biggie. And if it were a larger TV is a small room, I would barely be able to see what's going on at all times.

360 Controller Pad or Sixasis?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Sixaxis

Big Bang Theory or How I Met Your Mother?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Big Bang Theory. Has a significantly superior charm that helps attract a wide range of audiences.

Apple, Cranberry or Orange juice?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Apple juice



Peanut butter or jelly?


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

PB can go with out J, J cant go with out PB
Peanut butter 


Asain or China food


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Chinese, though I'm relatively naive to most of their dishes, considering I'll usually just order a rice dish, and whatever the restaurant's "special" additives are.

Who walks out with the title this sunday? Jeff Hardy or Austin Aries?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't know, I don't watch the MINOR LEAGUES, so I don't know what the build has been like, but I'll say Jeff Hardy. Supposedly TNA is trying to keep him happy so he doesn't jump back to WWE.

Who will CM Punk choose to face at HIAC, John Cena or Ryback?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

John Cena.

Love or Money?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Money.

Twitter or Facebook.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Facebook.

WWE or TNA?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Tna.

Original Batman or Batman Begins?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Michael fucking keaton.

Original batman.

Rock or Rap


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Rock.

Clover or leaf?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Clover.

Bad Blood or NoyK?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Original. Begins may have had more attractive serious elements, but it dragged further and didn't have Jack Nicholsan's Joker.

EDIT (Late as fuck): NoyK, easily. Dude was very kind towards me and got hatred for the littlest things on this site.

Kittens or Puppies?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Kittens are tastier.

Sting/Bully Ray or Aces and Eights?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Sting/Bully Ray, obviously. We haven't even seen Aces % 8's wrestle yet. Unless you're referring to who I'd want to win. In which case, Aces & 8's. Wouldn't want to just leave us hanging on who they actually were.

Comet or Currys?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

They are exactly the same, but Currys.

Fat people or gingers?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

gingers.

Breaking bad or Mad Men?


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

Breaking Bad.

Lynx (Axe) or Old Spice?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Old Spice. Honestly don't care what it is I use, as long as you're popular on the internet.

Big Boss or Solid Snake?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Damn!! i love em both! big boss was epic in snake eater, but i go with Solid snake! so fucking charismatic, especilly in metal gear 4! he was just awesome! Sold Snake

RVD or SABU ?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

RVD

What would take longer? Going around the world and back on a ferry or a Randy Orton and Masked Cody Rhodes in-ring promo?

rtonrtonrton


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Didn't see a whole lot of that feud, so I'll go with the world travel schtick.

PS2, Xbox, GameCube or Dreamcast?


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

Dreamcast. No lockout chip!

Iphone or Android?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Android, simply because the IPhone is overhyped.



Law & Order: SVU or Law & Order: Criminal Intent?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Law & Order: Criminal Intent

Two and a half men or Friends?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Two and a half men. Friends is horrible. 

Pantera or Sepultura?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pantera.

Which Last Man Standing Match was better: AJ Styles vs Bully Ray (Slammiversary 2011) or AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels (Destination X 2012)?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

DX 12.

Staying up late and getting up late, or going to bed early and getting up early?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

It depends, on a work day it would be the latter, on a non work day, the former. I'll say staying up late and getting up late as I enjoy doing that more.

Healthy eating or pigging the fuck out?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pigging out, I would prefer. Though I would definitely regret it. I try to balance my diet between garbage and healthy food so I can enjoy my food but still stay in good shape.

Mankind or Cactus Jack?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Mankind, was more interesting as a character.



Apples or oranges?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oranges as a whole, but I do prefer Red Delicious Apples over any Orange. I have to have the skin peeled off of it too, I'm not a fan of Apple skin. In general, Oranges are better though, just that one specific type of Apple is better.

If Cena turned heel, which option will happen:

Option 1: The crowd dynamic just flips, so the women and kids hate him, and the men love him.

Option 2: The men still fucking hate him so he gets booed by everybody.

?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Option 2 :cena

What would you rather have:

1. Cena as a face but with rapper gimmick
2. Cena kinda like he is now but as a heel.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

2. His rapper gimmick kinda sucked anyway.

If you're in a fight do you prefer standing toe to toe or grappling


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I would try to cheat my way out of it. :bryan But I gess I choose grappling.

If you have to pick a porn video would be lesbian or normal?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Normal.

If you wanted to torture someone slowly which body part would you chop off first?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Normal, but I try to avoid porn, as it offends my Christian sensibilities. I'm not saying I don't like it, I just....shouldn't. :$

EDIT ~ The tips of the fingers. Not the whole finger, gotta be slow and prolong the suffering so you have more to chop.

HBO or Showtime?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

edit. holy shit unk

uhm Showtime



What typ of weapong would you prefer to kill someone:

1. Knife
2. 9mm


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

knife

If you were getting executed, how would you want to die?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wow, this discussion is really morbid. I don't want to kill anybody but if I did, it would depend on what type of kill it was. If it was for hire, I'd just pop 'em with a gun, it's distant, it's less messy, etc. If it was personal, revenge, etc, knife. Get in close and just stab like Michael Myers, much more satisfying.

EDIT ~ Whatever the most painless way possible is. I don't know, lol. Drug overdose? I don't know if that's painless but I imagine I'd be out of it, lol. :side:

Max Payne or Hitman?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

1. Headshot

2. Hitman 


Green Goblin or Doc Oc?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't read Marvel but going off the movies, they're both terrible, as are the first 3 movies in the Spider Man franchise, especially 2. I suppose Octavius is probably more interesting based on his 8 arms, so I guess I'll go with that. 

The Joker or Carnage?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Joker with the carnage symbiont. :draper
But seriously I would probably take Joker but both are fucking sick and awesome.

Venom or Anti-Venom?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Venom since I don't know who Anti-Venom is and he had a terrible look in the picture I saw.

Watchmen or The Killing Joke?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Venom since I don't know who Anti-Venom is and he had a terrible look in the picture I saw.
> 
> Watchmen or The Killing Joke?


You knwo, I'm not much of a comic reader and have only seen the watchman movie, but _The Killing Joke_ is pretty fucking awesome. So I pick that.

Who is your favorite Snake? (Solid, Liquid, Solidus, Big Boss)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm not either, I can't keep up with the comics but I've read a few of the important graphic novels....by which I mean just those two, lol. They're both awesome, but I would probably say Watchmen even though Joker is my absolute favourite comic character of all time. Watchmen is unreal, and it's LOOOONG. It's like 10 times the size of The Killing Joke. I read the graphic novel first, because the movie was coming out, and I was blown away by it. 

I can't choose since I'm not a Metal Gear Solid fan. I don't even know if I'd like it or not, but I didn't get into it when it started, and if you didn't get into MGS when it started, you never can since it becomes impossible to follow. I tried and gave up very quickly.

Arkham Asylum or Arkham City?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Solid snake all the way


Undertaker or Sting?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Undertaker.

Talking of undertaker which theme do you like more, his current, his ABA one or Johnny cash's aint no grave?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Current theme.

Additude Era or Ruthless aggression era?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Ae.

Golden era or pg era?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PG era. I HATE the Golden Era. I mean I hate the PG era too, but for completely different reasons. The Golden Era is just too gimmicky, too nonsensical, I prefer my favourites in today's age to my favourites of that era, which there aren't many, and I just don't like the old school feel. Plus, Hogan is one of my least favourite wrestlers ever and ALWAYS has been, even as a kid, so the idea of him as the top guy sickens me.

Godfather 1 or Godfather 2?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Godfather 2. I just love De Niro. :draper

Goodfellas or Godfather 3?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Goodfellas obviously. Godfather 3 can go home and get its fucking shinebox.

Goodfellas or Casino?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What? Goodfellas obviously.

edit: Goodfellas once again.

Goldberg or Batista?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Goldberg, obviously.

Gladiator or Braveheart?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Gladiator.

Old or new Star Wars? :troll


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Old. 

2 and a half men (with charlie) or bb theory?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Big Bang Theory. Admittedly I don't watch Two And A Half Men but I've seen bits and pieces and nothing really grabbed me that much, whereas I love Sheldon to death.

Who will have the more successful WWE career, Antonio Cesaro or Kassius Ohno?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Cesaro.

Who will end up fighting punk? Ryback, cena or both?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*I think it will be Cena. 

Green Arrow or Legolas?*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Both is probably the safest bet, because they can have Cena get pinned by Punk and still make the excuse that Ryback is undefeated. Otherwise, Ryback has to win the title or lose the streak if it's Ryback vs Punk 1 on 1, because there's no DQ or countout. Technically he'd still have lost if Punk pins Cena, but why let the facts get in the way of a good story? I definitely don't think it's going to be Cena solo because it doesn't look like he'll be 100%, and even if they find out he is, Ryback is so over at the moment that it could change their plans and have them capitalize on him by putting him in the match anyway, even if at first, he was only a backup.

EDIT ~ I don't know...

Who is CM Punk's WrestleMania opponent, Austin or someone else?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Someone else probably. *

*Altair or Ezio?*


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Ezio.

Best Nolan-Batman Villain?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Joker.

Who was the worst villian, Mr Freeze or the riddler


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If you mean the movies, Freeze. He was awesome when the animated series got a hold of him, though. They actually did so well with Freeze's backstory in Heart Of Ice that that became the canon story. Batman: TAS was groundbreaking shit, they invented Quinn and got her in the comics (which I actually hate), made Freeze a serious character, and some other stuff like getting Mark Hamill recognized as the premiere Joker and Kevin Conroy recognized as the premiere Batman. I swear, EVERY voice on that show is PERFECT for the character, there isn't one voice who doesn't sound exactly like I would expect them to. And that basically carried over to Superman: TAS and the Justice League. Those years for the DCAU were awesome. Not all the casting in some of the later DVD movies is that great but the tv shows got it.

Darkseid or Brainiac?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Unfortunately, the only experience I've had with those two is from Justice League Heroes on PS2. And frankly, Darkseid is just far more of a badass in the end. Fucker brings big Kal-El down to his knees.

A Nightmare on Elm Street, Freddy's Revenge, Dream Warriors, Dream Master, Dream Child, Freddy's Dead, New Nightmare, Freddy vs. Jason _(breathe)_ or the 2010 Remake?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You should really watch Superman: The Animated Series and Justice League/Justice League Unlimited. There's some GREAT Darkseid moments. Some great Brainiac too, but Darkseid was perfect and Michael Ironside (AKA Sam Fisher from Splinter Cell) just nailed his voice. Darkseid is the correct answer btw.

Which is the one where he kills the bitch with the syringes by draining her blood? I'll go with that movie since it has my favourite Krueger kill. "Let's get high". Haha. I've never seen the movies in their entirety and to be honest, I don't want to because horror sucks cock. For some reason, horror seems like the one genre that just CAN'T make good movies.

Which was the shittiest season of Dexter, 3 or 5?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Definitely 3. 

When having sex, is it more about the in bed skill or the dirty talking?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Depends on how smart the other person is, but I'd have to say talking.


Game of Thrones or The Wire


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Game of Thrones easily.

Deadwood or The Sopranos?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The Sopranos is BEAST!!!!

Chuck Norris or Mr T?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Norris.

Family Guy or Futurama?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I'd go for Futurama right now, but depends on my current feeling really.

Bound for Glory or Slammiversary (both 2012)


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Bound For Glory


Kevin Steen in PWG or Kevin Steen in ROH?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

ROH


Sheamus as an announcer or Ryback as an announcer?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sheamus cause at least he's not COMPLETELY hopeless on the mic. He does kinda suck but Ryback just can't do shit on the mic at all.

JBL as an announcer or CM Punk as an announcer?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*That's a tough one. But I have to go with Cm Punk. 

Assassin's Creed 3 or WWE '13*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

WWE 13. Never was a creed fan.

Halo 4 or Black Ops 2?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Halo 4.

Titanic or Avatar.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Titanic. I don't like either but Avatar is such a shallow movie, it's a 2 hour special effects show with one of the most uninspiring and dull plots I've ever seen.



> Assassin's Creed 3 or WWE '13


And I know this was intended for me because I've been excited for both games, so Creed. But to be honest, I'm probably gonna love playing as Sandow more than anything in AC III.....possibly.

God of War 1 or God of War 2 or God of War 3?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

GOW 2

Iphone 5 or galaxy s2?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Neither.

Edguy or Avantasia?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I have absolutely no idea who/what either are/is. I just googled them both, and I hate metal music, it's just noise, so neither.

Eric Cartman or Stewie Griffin?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Both. Family Guy might suck now, but during it's prime the Stewie character was gold. Cartman speaks for himself.

Better match that surprised us all: Bill Goldberg vs Diamond Dallas Page (Halloween Havoc '98) or Bill Goldberg vs Scott Steiner (Fall Brawl '00)?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Goldberg/DDP, mainly because Steiner was a pretty good wrestler, so you'd expect him to be able to carry Goldberg. DDP, on the other hand, was quite a few notches below Steiner and was damn near crippled in WCW.



Bigger shock: death of Michael Jackson or not guilty verdict for OJ Simpson?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not guilty. Everyone dies, and it's beyond me how anybody is surprised by a celebrity death, I expect one pretty regularly.



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I have absolutely no idea who/what either are/is. I just googled them both, and I hate metal music, it's just noise, so neither.


I officially hate you. I listen to both of them. 

They aren't traditional Metal anyway, but they wouldn't be your cup of tea though, not even close. They're awesome though. I prefer the former.

Hot coffee (not the GTA San Andreas sex mod :side or iced coffee?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hot coffee.

What would you rather have? Washboard stomach or big biceps?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The stomach is better appearance wise, and I don't need the arms for heavy lifting, so yeah.

Hitman: Contracts or Hitman: Blood Money?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

EDIT

Dammit, I was late


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Contracts. 

Oz or the Sopranos?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Blood Money then

EDIT ~ Sopranos but I never saw Oz. Season 4 of The Sopranos is one of the best television seasons ever.

Angle vs Michaels at WM 21 or Angle vs Michaels at Vengeance 05?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I officially hate you. I listen to both of them.
> 
> They aren't traditional Metal anyway, but they wouldn't be your cup of tea though, not even close. They're awesome though. I prefer the former.


You were the only guy I knew that would probably be able to answer on the topic of Tobias Sammet lead bands, haha.

Vengeance 2005. Hate their match @ WrestleMania 21.

Black Swan or The Wrestler? (yes, they do fit together)


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The wrestler.

Death proof or planet terror?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Planet Terror. Quentin's bad ass dames film couldn't compare to Rodriguez's epic.

zombies or vampires? (both are now very fashionable. who knew)


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Zombies. Vampires really took a hit with those shitty twilight movies.

What do you prefer in a potential suiter: sparkiling personality or sparkling good looks? (talking of things that sparkle)


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

If you talking about females, I'd say good looks. Ugly chicks have the best personalities.


Tosh.0 or Workaholics?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Ugly chicks have the best personalities.


Sounds like something RS would say. 

I'll go with workoholics. Love the hell out of that show.

If you drop the soap in the shower do you 

a) bend over and pick it up or
b) say fuck it


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

don't use bar soap so yeah.

Killface or Xander Crews?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah that question was meant for El Chapo lol

No idea. But I'll go with killface because it sounds more badass.

Sports or news?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Sports.

Raven's Nest(ECW) or Raven's Flock(WCW)?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Ravens nest of course.

DX or Evolution?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Evolution, easily. 

Olajuwon or Shaq?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Shaq.

:jordan2 or :kobe ?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hailsabin said:


> You were the only guy I knew that would probably be able to answer on the topic of Tobias Sammet lead bands, haha.
> 
> Vengeance 2005. Hate their match @ WrestleMania 21.
> 
> Black Swan or The Wrestler? (yes, they do fit together)


I figured it was addressed to me, yeah, lol.

I agree on the match too. I won't say "hate" for WM 21 but it wasn't that great, Vengeance was stellar. The only thing I would switch are the endings, as I'm not an HBK fan. The Vengeance match with Angle making HBK tap out would be the perfect HBK/Angle match.



BULLY said:


> Ravens nest of course.
> 
> DX or Evolution?


DX. Evolution to me is one of the most boring runs in my 22 year history of watching wrestling, I could not STAND that stable and especially Triple H's 20 minute bland, boring promos.

EDIT ~ I hate basketball but MJ.

Books or audiobooks?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

:jordan2 of course. :kobe is just a cheap, not nearly as good imitation of the GOAT.

EDIT: Books. 

Vanilla or chocolate?


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Not my question but MJ all day. Wanted to answer that one too.

Vanilla. 

Eddie Murphy or Charlie Murphy?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Charlie Murphy. I was a big Chappelle's Show fan.

Batman or Wolverine?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I figured it was addressed to me, yeah, lol.
> 
> I agree on the match too. I won't say "hate" for WM 21 but it wasn't that great, Vengeance was stellar. The only thing I would switch are the endings, as I'm not an HBK fan. The Vengeance match with Angle making HBK tap out would be the perfect HBK/Angle match.


Well, "hate" is pretty extreme even for me. I guess it came out since some people think it's "near 5 stars" and all that jazz. No way. Vengeance was perfect for me since I rooted on Michaels at that time. Kurt's INTENSITY schtick got old fast.

Batman. Best superhero out there. Who needs to be a mutant when you're rich, suave, have legit gadgets, and are impervious to pain? Plus Batman going dark was the greatest move in the history of comic book lore. 

Got me pumped about comics/graphic novels and the like...

Which film was worse: Green Lantern or Superman Returns?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Green Lantern.

COD 4 or Black Ops?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Haven't seen Green Lantern, but Superman Returns was shite, so that.

EDIT: COD 4, GOAT.

Joey or Chandler?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Vengeance was perfect for me since I rooted on Michaels at that time. *Kurt's INTENSITY schtick got old fast*.


I agree but still, I was always an Angle fan and never a Michaels fan.



> Batman. Best superhero out there. Who needs to be a mutant when you're rich, suave, have legit gadgets, and are impervious to pain? Plus Batman going dark was the greatest move in the history of comic book lore.


(Y)

I don't watch that unfunny show, so I really don't know.

Ron Swanson or Michael Scott?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Ron Swanson


Who's a better person, Jesse or Walt?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Jesse, he's just mainly clueless but a soft heart to an extent, Walt clearly has some evil in him (which is why he's so badass)


Who's a better Villian, Lex Luthor or The Joker?*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joker. Luthor is just a typical evil business magnate archetype, he's essentially just what Bruce Wayne would've turned into if he went to the dark side. The Joker is the greatest comic book character ever created and probably the most unique, well structured and deep form of evil ever created in the comics medium. 

Who's a better villain, Joker or Darkseid?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

The Joker's the GOAT when it comes to comic book villains.

Blondes or Brunettes?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Absolutely agreed. Darkseid's awesome too though. The Superman TAS/Justice League episodes that focus on him and Apocalypse are fantastic, highly recommended.

Depends on the individual girl but as a whole, blondes.

Clerks or Clerks 2?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Absolutely agreed. Darkseid's awesome too though. The Superman TAS/Justice League episodes that focus on him and Apocalypse are fantastic, highly recommended.
> 
> Depends on the individual girl but as a whole, blondes.
> 
> Clerks or Clerks 2?


Absolutely Clerks for sure 100%.

Night out on the booze OR Night in with a joint?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I regularly go out with mates and drink and I don't smoke, so the first one is the natural choice for me.

McDonalds or Burger King?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

McDonalds. Haven't really had great experiences with BK mainly due to hygienic issues. 

Spring or fall?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Spring, because summer's on the way!

The Livid One/Apocalypto or Sheamus/Fluffykins?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Fuck me but if I really had to pick one, I'd go with Sheamus. At least, he doesn't have the unhealthy obsession of shoving dildos up his own ass. 

Whore as a daughter or a homozekshual son?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Homosexual son.

What would you rather come back to wwe: hardcore matches or bra and panties matches?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cloverleaf said:


> Absolutely Clerks for sure 100%.


Best line in either film






Epic classic. (Y) I need to watch Clerks again, I have both on Blu Ray so I can any time, I just need the motivation.

Hardcore. 

:vince3 or :vince2?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Are you asking old vince or new vince? In which case I would go with old vince.

What's the better sequel? Aliens or Terminator 2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No, I was asking which smiley was better. They both look old to me. And for the record, the correct answer is :vince2

I'll say Terminator 2 because I actually saw it. I have no interest in the Aliens franchise.

Grand Theft Auto IV or Red Dead Redemption?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Neither. :vince2 is probably what happens when someone tells him he's got a great sense of humor because he's been so volunteering to embarrass himself with innovative ideas like the XFL while :vince3 looks like what happens the moment Vince lays his eyes on a 6'9" big sexy CHOCOLATE HUNK of a beast with a wonderfully elegant and curvy derriere and a chiseled chest in the mold of an Ezekiel Jackson.


EDIT: GTA 4 by default. Never got my hands on RDR 

Prime Jessica Alba or Jessica Biel?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

GTA. 

Edit: Jessica Alba

What's the better series? Mass Effect or Uncharted?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mass Effect of course. Mass Effect is bar none, the best video game series of all time, even if Bioware fucked up the ending, and then partially, sort of, in a way fixed it at least to a point that the damage was tolerable. Uncharted is overrated as hell, and even if it wasn't, it's still no Mass Effect. Uncharted is a great series, though, but the only game that was really standout amazing was 3, the other 2 have nowhere near that kind of experience. 3 really wowed the shit out of me, those scenes in the boatyard were legendary. ME has the most immersive storytelling I've seen in any game though, amazing characters.



> GTA 4 by default. Never got my hands on RDR


You know it's not too late. It's a FANTASTIC game, but GTA IV IS better. At least in this analysts eyes.

God of War or Gears of War?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

god of war for sure

Halo 2 or Halo Reach


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Mass Effect of course. Mass Effect is bar none, the best video game series of all time, even if Bioware fucked up the ending, and then partially, sort of, in a way fixed it at least to a point that the damage was tolerable. Uncharted is overrated as hell, and even if it wasn't, it's still no Mass Effect. Uncharted is a great series, though, but the only game that was really standout amazing was 3, the other 2 have nowhere near that kind of experience. 3 really wowed the shit out of me, those scenes in the boatyard were legendary. ME has the most immersive storytelling I've seen in any game though, amazing characters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've heard nothing but great reviews about it and by now, it should be pretty cheap. Should be able to get it for around $15 pre-owned at gamestop. Gonna have to wait till the holidays though. I liked the comparison too since they're pretty much considered two of the best from the open world genre but have some stark contrasts too (RDR more western influenced, slower paced/GTA modern, futuristic, faster paced.

Halo 2

FIFA 12 or NBA 2K12?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't have an X-Box so I've never played either.

EDIT - Fifa 12

Trouble in Paradise or Disaster Kick?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

nba 2k12 and Trouble In Paradise

Chicken Carbona sub or Ham egg onion and cheese omlete


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Yeah, I've heard nothing but great reviews about it and by now, it should be pretty cheap. Should be able to get it for around $15 pre-owned at gamestop. Gonna have to wait till the holidays though. I liked the comparison too since they're pretty much considered two of the best from the open world genre but have some stark contrasts too (RDR more western influenced, slower paced/GTA modern, futuristic, faster paced.


(Y)

You'll like it. It has the famous GTA trademarks like the weird, fucked up characters and the comedy style, but in a different setting, it doesn't control 100% like GTA, there's clear differences. My favourite character is called Irish, he's a fucking laugh riot, pay attention when you run into him.

I'll go with the omelette, never had the other.

Shrimp or lobster?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Lobster by far.

Big one here, Homer or Bender?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

oooh hard choice gotta go with homer tho

Randy Marsh or Peter griffen


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bender Bending Rodriguez. Always thought Futurama was funnier than The Simpsons, at least most of the time. Haven't seen it much since it got back on the air, though.

EDIT ~ Shit.

Well, that's easy, Peter. Family Guy's my all time favourite. Speaking of the Guy, gonna watch some now. 

Moe or Chief Wiggum?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Chief Wiggum 

Barney Stinson from how i met your mother or Joey from friends


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Moe, his boxing episode with Homer is one of my all time favourites.

EDIT: God dammit, hmm, I love both, gonna have to go with Barney though.

Sun or Rain?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sun, I hate rain.

Who's more obknoxious, Zapp Brannigan or Quagmire?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow, that's a toughie, I'll say Zapp, for the way he treats Kif. Quagmire's just a pig, he's more lovable though.

Damien Sandow or Dean Ambrose?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Love both but I'm going with the intellectual savior, and not just because he's on WWE tv right now.

Who's dumber, Peter Griffin or Homer Simpson? This is not a terribly difficult one to answer if you've seen Mr. Griffin Goes To Washington :side:, at least in my opinion.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Peter. I don't recall that episode, haven't watched Family Guy in well over a year "Petarded" illustrated dumb Peter at his finest though.

Obama or Romney?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That's the one where he sticks his dick in the pencil sharpener. MAYBE the dumbest thing he's ever done. Maybe. With him he pretty much has a candidate for the stupidest thing he's ever done every episode.

Having NO knowledge or interest in politics whatsoever, I'll say Romney because he's the republican and our family is conservative. I'm sure he's probably a liar and a scam artist just like Obama and every other politician is, but...whatever. George Carlin pretty much described what I think of politics, the President is just a puppet to the corporations, which is who really runs the country and it's all rigged. I also enjoy Chris Rock's line "Is there anything you can't do on Tuesday cause your guy didn't win?"

Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas or Natural Born Killers?


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, For some reason Natural Born killers just didn't interest me

A hot shower on a cold day or a cool shower on a hot day?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Hot shower on a cold day. I hate cold showers.

Legend Killer or Viper?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

How about no fucking Orton? Viper though, when Orton is trying to act charismatic, he just falls right on his face, he's not, the Viper knows this, he embraces his boredom, it's more natural.

Pepsi or Coke? The age old question.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Maybe it's because I was looking at your sig when I read that, but I read it in Barrett's voice, and Barrett burying Orton just sounds hilarious. :lmao

Coke anyway, although I love Pepsi too.

Tekken or Mortal Kombat?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mortal Kombat, definitely. By the way, check the WWE '13 thread to see the CAW superstar database call names, there's a LOT of Mortal Kombat names in the database. It has to be intentional, these are too obvious. Somebody at THQ's WWE games studio is a gigantic Mortal Kombat fan. 

Street Fighter or Mortal Kombat?


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

Pepsi, Every single day!

Damn, too late 

Streetfighter

Stark or Lannister?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

House LANNISTER! The Starks are boring apart from Ned and Arya.  Tywin, Jaime, and of course my namesake are epic. Even the really douchy Lannisters like Cersei and Joffrey are still fun to read.

Targaryen or Greyjoy?


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

For some reason I like the Greyjoys more, Can't explain it

House of Baratheon or Arryn?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well there's MORE of them, is that a good explanation? LOL.

Baratheon of course. I love Robert and Stannis. The Arryn's are quite dull. I was so happy when 



Spoiler: A Storm of Swords



Littlefinger pushes Lysa out of the Moon Door



This is a spoilerish one so don't nobody look it up if you're not an ASOIAF fan. And if you haven't read the books, don't you look it up either, just don't answer, lol.

The Red Wedding or Joffrey's wedding?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I wouldn't know, I can't watch Game of Thrones, it's on Sky Atlantic here in England, I don't have that channel. Gutted I could never see it, a lot of people I know have given it rave reviews. It's on my "to do list" when it comes to online shows.

Which was stupider?

Rey Mysterio's SVR 2011 RTWM (Rey has a car crash and goes on an amnesia storyline which ends with him main eventing Wrestlemania with Jack Swagger and Even Bourne.)

Or

Undertaker's SVR 2009 RTWM (Taker struggles feuding with Finlay and Santino before moving on to The Boogeyman at Wrestlemania.)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I wouldn't know, I can't watch Game of Thrones, it's on Sky Atlantic here in England, I don't have that channel. Gutted I could never see it, a lot of people I know have given it rave reviews. It's on my "to do list" when it comes to online shows.


Those are happening in the next 2 seasons anyway, so even if you did watch the show, you wouldn't know what they are. Those are book terms. At least until A Storm Of Swords, the 3'rd book in the series, the best book and the longest book (to date) is completed in the next 2 seasons, then they'll be show terms.

I don't know what shows could possibly be ahead on your to do list but bump Game of Thrones to the top. It's the best thing on television, you have my word. 

Imagine the WWE for the next full year, round the clock, with CM Punk, Wade Barrett, Damien Sandow and Dean Ambrose as WWE, World Heavyweight, Intercontinental and United States Champions, and Christian and Chris Jericho as the tag team champions, all at the same time, with Stone Cold Steve Austin and JBL as the general managers, with PRIME Jim Ross on commentary. Then, imagine if every show, in addition, WWE chained Kentonbomb to the ring ropes on the outside and made him watch Ryback, Tensai, Jinder Mahal and Drew Mcintyre job to all the divas. Then, multiply that by 100000x, and you're ALMOST at the level of greatness that Game of Thrones is on. Almost.



> Which was stupider?
> 
> Rey Mysterio's SVR 2011 RTWM (Rey has a car crash and goes on an amnesia storyline which ends with him main eventing Wrestlemania with Jack Swagger and Even Bourne.)
> 
> ...


The Rey storyline sounds dumber. At least, as ridiculous as it sounds, The Boogeyman would, at least GIMMICK wise be a match that would make sense for Undertaker at WrestleMania, though I don't know why he'd have trouble with Finlay and Santino.

What was worse, Little People's Court or Donald Trump vs Rosie O'Donnell?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't know what shows could possibly be ahead on your to do list but bump Game of Thrones to the top. It's the best thing on television, you have my word.
> 
> Imagine the WWE for the next full year, round the clock, with CM Punk, Wade Barrett, Damien Sandow and Dean Ambrose as WWE, World Heavyweight, Intercontinental and United States Champions, and Christian and Chris Jericho as the tag team champions, all at the same time, with Stone Cold Steve Austin and JBL as the general managers, with PRIME Jim Ross on commentary. Then, imagine if every show, in addition, WWE chained Kentonbomb to the ring ropes on the outside and made him watch Ryback, Tensai, Jinder Mahal and Drew Mcintyre job to all the divas. Then, multiply that by 100000x, and you're ALMOST at the level of greatness that Game of Thrones is on. Almost.


That's a pretty insane analogy, it can't possibly be THAT good. I'll get around to it eventually, right now I'm doing The IT Crowd and An Idiot Abroad. I still have Haven to do too, the chick in that is fine.

I must have repressed the little peoples court, I can't remember it at all. Unfortunately I can't say the same for Fake Donald vs. Fake Rosie, but I can safely say that was worse anyway, that'll go down as the worst match/segment in Raw history for me.

Tea or Coffee?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tea by default, as I've never tried coffee.

WrestleMania 21 or WrestleMania 22?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> That's a pretty insane analogy, it can't possibly be THAT good. I'll get around to it eventually, right now I'm doing The IT Crowd and An Idiot Abroad. I still have Haven to do too, the chick in that is fine.
> 
> I must have repressed the little peoples court, I can't remember it at all. Unfortunately I can't say the same for Fake Donald vs. Fake Rosie, but I can safely say that was worse anyway, that'll go down as the worst match/segment in Raw history for me.
> 
> Tea or Coffee?


Well, it is to ME, I realize I probably went overboard but I LOOOOOVE A Song Of Ice And Fire (which is what the actual series is called, Game of Thrones is only the title of the first book and the tv show). I'm completely hooked, and an absolute junkie for this particular story. It's HUGE to a level that can't even begin to be described (mostly this refers to the books, the tv show is scaled down quite a bit but even the show is HUGE. I believe the creators said that they have the largest cast of any show on television.), it's epic, it doesn't have any limits to how depraved it is, there's so many twists and turns and playing with your emotions, etc. It's fucking brilliant. The casting is top notch too. I'd read the books too if I were you.

Agreed, Rosie and Trump is the worst segment ever. Little People's Court was when Triple H and Shawn were fucking around with Hornswoggle, so Hornswoggle took them "under the ring", which was actually the hallway of the arena, into a room where they were put on trial by a group of midgets. It was PAINFUL, but not as bad as Rosie vs Trump. When you have the crowd chanting for the rival promotion, that is the official stamp of failure.

21. Angle/HBK, and even Eddie/Rey and Taker/Orton were better than anything at 22. 

Chocolate or mint chocolate?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Chocolate or mint chocolate?


Chocolate.

Pyro reacting seriously to a troll post or AJ ending the streak?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I agree on 21 being better, but I think 22 was decent as well (Edge/Foley and HBK/McMahon being my favorite matches from that PPV, with the MITB and the World Title matches being good as well imo).

Chocolate. 

Apples or Oranges?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I forgot about Edge vs Foley completely, ok, maybe not better than *anything.*

Oranges, but Red Delicious Apples are better than Oranges. Apples as a whole group of fruit are inferior, however.

Blueberries or Raspberries?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Blueberries

Who looks more intimidating...

The Miz or Dolph Ziggler?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I like the Miz better, but Ziggler is probably a better worker.


Who should have won the WHC in Eddies honor - Benot, Chavo or still Mysterio


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No one. You shouldn't give out sympathy world title pushes because someone dies. If I had to choose, despite everything that he did, I would STILL pick Benoit because he was far and away the best.

Which was worse, Goldberg vs Brock Lesnar at WrestleMania XX or Jerry Lawler vs Michael Cole at WrestleMania 27?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I agree on Benoit. He was the better talent of the three imo, and was best friends with Eddie through his whole career. It was a joke that Mysterio won the belt and he's still won of the worst World Champions to this day.

Brock Lesnar vs Goldberg was worse imo because that match had such big expectations and it could of been something great, Cole/Lawler had no expectations and everyone knew it was going to be a awful match.

Mark Henry or Kane?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I prefer Kane. Henry stays injured and it's bad that he didn't get pushed till what seems like the end of his career.



Bigger wrestling flop: Buff Bagwell in WWE or Terry Taylor in WWF?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

1998 Silent Kane or Anger Management Kane > Henry. Henry > any other Kane, so Henry as a talent because Kane is best when he's either dead silent or doing comedy, and if he's not doing that he's horrible.

EDIT ~ Bagwell was gone in a week so it has to be him.

Which was worse, David Arquette as WCW champion or Vince Russo as WCW champion? And I'm leaving to buy a sub, so I'll say that in my opinion, it's Russo because you should NEVER acknowledge your writers, which WCW did very openly and told people he was a writer. I'll be back later.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I'd agree & say Russo. Arquette being involved anyway, was with the cross promotion of Ready To Rumble. But, Russo as champion showed what he thought of the talent and how much of a mess WCW had truly become.


Better tag team: Young Bucks currently or Hardy Boyz in 2000?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Hardy Boyz

Ted DiBiase Jr or Michael McGillicutty?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Michael Michael McGillicutty of Michael McGillicutty

Drink piss or eat turd? Might as well you know if you're going to be asked to choose between Ted and Mike.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Hell, pour me a tall glass of piss any day.

Next revealed Aces and Eights member: Gallows or Brisco?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Gallows I assume. Don't follow TNA a great deal though.

Lose a hand or both your thumbs?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Both thumbs, it's much more easier to have two hands than to have two thumbs missing.

AJ Lee or Eve Torres?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

AJ Lee.

WWECW in 2006 or WWECW in 2009-2010?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

2006 easily. Just think Cena vs RVD at One Night Stand 2006.

Batista or Randy Orton?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Orton because I found his Legend Killer/Rated RKO run moderately entertaining. Batista has never appealed to me in the slightest.

Wrestlemania 14 or 18?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

14, mainly for the main event.


Bikini Contest or Talk Show Segments?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Too broad of a question to really answer for the amount of variables involved. Whose hosting the talk show? Whose in the bikini contest? I'll take Sable/Torrie from JD 03 over pretty much any talk show for example.

Generally though, I'd go with talk shows as long as it has a good talker involved like the cutting Edge, peep show, highlight reel etc. 

SvS 02 or SS 02?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SS 02

Goldberg's Spear or Jackhammer?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Spear.

World title or WWE title.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Spear.

Edit: WWE title

: the hardy boyz or the dudley boyz?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Dudleyz.

ECW-era heel Bubba Ray or modern-era Bully Ray?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The one promo I've seen Bully cut in TNA didn't impress me much, at least from a material standpoint, he's still great on the mic. I highly doubt it tops ECW Bubba Ray who was calling out a woman in the crowd for teaching her daughter how to suck dick, so ECW era.

2002 era Big Evil Undertaker or Ministry Undertaker?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

ECW Bubba

EDIT - Ministry Taker

Ted DiBiase or JBL?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JBL

HBK or Triple H?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Triple H

Road Dogg or Billy Gunn?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That D-O Double G.

New Age Outlaws or APA?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NAO

Kane or Mankind?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Mankind

Austin as a heel or Punk as a babyface?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Austin as a heel for sure.

Scott Hall or Kevin Nash?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kevin Nash, I've NEVER understood the appeal of Scott Hall, he bores the hell out of me. Granted, Nash can be boring as well, depending on what Nash you get, but he has his good points.


The IC title (current, as well as 80's/early to mid 90's) with the white strap or the IC title with the black strap?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

The white strap, best looking belt in the company by far imo. Makes the Title stand out

Who'll end up with more World & WWE Titles combined?

CM Punk or Sheamus?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Kevin Nash, I've NEVER understood the appeal of Scott Hall, he bores the hell out of me. Granted, Nash can be boring as well, depending on what Nash you get, but he has his good points.
> 
> 
> The IC title (current, as well as 80's/early to mid 90's) with the white strap or the IC title with the black strap?


I'm pretty much on the other side of the fence. I fucking love Hall's over the top mannerisms, his laid back attitude IRL translating to his in ring character and that connection he had with the crowd. I'm going to take a guess and assume you weren't a fan because his promos were a bit repetitive and one dimensional. Nash rarely entertained me although he was more versatile in terms of mic work. 

Sheamus granted if Punk stays firm on his retirement claim.

AE WWF title belt or Undisputed title belt?


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Attitude Era WWF Title Belt

Bret Hart or Shawn Michaels?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Not one fuck given about either but if forced to choose, I'm picking HBK.










or


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Angle of course, the guy is just hilarious, pure comedy gold.

Assassin's Creed or Uncharted?


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Uncharted.

Electric Guitar Or Bass Guitar?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Bass Guitar

Baths or Showers?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Showers


Pancakes or waffles?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Pancakes.

Pencils, or Pens that Erase?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Pens that erase.

Chrome or Firefox?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Chrome.

Jimmy Page or Jimi Hendrix?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Jimi Hendrix

simpsons or family guy?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Overall family guy, unfortunately. 


Stallone or Schwarzenegger?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Simpsons.

Edit: Stallone

slow and gentle or rough and hard?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Depends on the girl and what my relationship is with her. Rough and hard if we're just talking bringing a randomer back though.

Headphones or Earphones?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Dammit, I'm always late.


Headphones



Razor shave or trimmers?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

farm or beach?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Beach, farms tend to smell like shit.



Winter or summer?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Winter.

Nas or Jay-Z?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

NAS.

Nirvana or Pearl Jam?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

nirvana

sweet or sour?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Sour

TV or Film


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

TV

Watching Randy Orton cut a promo or stubbing your toe?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Stubbing my toe.

Edge and Christian or Team Hell No?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Edge and christin

Drums or guitar?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Drums

Cute or Hot


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Cute :3

9 to 5 or Jolene?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Damn, Dolly Parton killed this thread.

Umm, 9 to 5, I guess... 8*D

Babyface impartial Michael Cole or Heel Miz loving Michael Cole?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Impartial Michael Cole.

Imperials or Stormcloaks? (Skyrim) *


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Imperial. Sometimes, the system just rules.

Celtic or Rangers?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Rangers. 

Maradona or Messi?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Rangers.
> 
> Maradona or Messi?


Mardonna all the way! he didn't need anyone to do what he did, whereas messi always need xavi and iniesta to shine. Just look at messi with argentina, he's not that great.


WWF or WCW?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

WCW.

Wargames or Elimination Chamber?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Elimination Chamber. Not seen a whole lot of WCW, but last year, the SmackDown Chamber teetered on being my Match of the Year. And the RAW Chamber from this year is close to one of the most brutal things to come out of the PG era (at least until Lesnar vs. Cena)

Airplane!, Naked Gun or Top Secret!?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah, the World Championship chamber match last year OWNED.

Naked Gun. Fantastic parody film. Can't say the same for Airplane.

Regular Show or Adventure Time?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Adventure Time, by a wide margin. Has made for a great substitute while I await Season 3 of FiM.

Werewolves or Whywolves?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Old Cartoon Network. But if I had to pick, Regular Show

EDIT - Werewolves

WWE Films or Friedberg and Seltzer "Movies"?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

WWE Films, I guess.

NFL or College Football?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Not a fan of american football, but i would say NFL

Beer or whiskey?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Whiskey. Seems more professional, which is all I can say for it. A strong disliker of alcohol.

Splinter Cell, Pandora Tomorrow, Chaos Theory, Double Agent or Conviction?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Chaos Theory pretty easily. Haven't played all of em though.

Metal Gear Solid 3 or 4?


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Haven't played either of those.

Mark Wahlberg or Matt Damon?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Dirk Diggler.

Macho Man or Macho King?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

lol they look alike lol i would say Matt Damon, great actor

Scorcese or francis ford coppola?


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Attitude3:16 said:


> lol they look alike


They indeed do, I used to get them mixed up in movies almost all the time, lol. The resemblance is just... wow.



Hailsabin said:


> Macho Man or Macho King?


Macho Man. Oooh yeeeaaahhhh!

MTV or TMZ?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

MTV killed the music, so i would say TMZ

hogan or the ultimate warrior?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

TMZ. Far less pain inflicted by their content.

EDIT: Warrior. Haven't seen a lot of him wrestling, however, he won me over with his amusing shoot on Hogan about a year ago.

3DS or PS Vita?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

ps vita since i'm a sony fan

PS3 or xbox 360?


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

PS3. I don't have an XBOX 360.

Marvel or DC?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Marvel

Appel or Microsoft?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

DC. Don't read a whole lot of comics, but from what I've seen, they seen to take a more admirably literary approach to their plots (Or I'm talking tripe, I dunno )

EDIT: PC. I'm not a Mac person, but there is a huge learning curve towards using it, that takes quite a bit to get the hang of. Macs also have a tendency to sacrifice convenience for styling interfaces.

Season 3 or 4 of Breaking Bad?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I haven't seen season 4 but since Fly appears in season 3, it has to win. In the 3 seasons of Breaking Bad that I've seen, there's only 3 great, standout episodes, the first two episodes of season 1...and Fly. I'm not saying any of them are bad but they definitely aren't great, memorable or worth a second watch.

Best Assassins Creed city - Rome or Venice?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Rome. Better architecture, and more booming with life.

Best Uploader: Dj.IcE, Seabs, Platt or hamza619?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I seriously have no idea, I don't use the media section.

Omega or Illium? (Mass Effect 2 question)


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

hamza619 gives me my fix of Meltzer n Alvarez, so I gotta give it him.

EDIT: Never played Mass Effect.

Better Brawler? Barrett or Sheamus?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Rome. Better architecture, and more booming with life.


fuck!!! i feel the same thing man! i'm fucking big fan of AC rome
!

Sheamus better brawler

Wrestelmania X7 or or X8?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> hamza619 gives me my fix of Meltzer n Alvarez, so I gotta give it him.


Hmmm, I may have to look him up. Does he upload Bryan and Vinny? Because fucking NOTHING beats Bryan and Vinny.



> EDIT: Never played Mass Effect.


Play it, it's the greatest video game series of all time. You won't regret it.

X7

Dexter season 1 or season 4?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Play it, it's the greatest video game series of all time. You won't regret it.


_*snort*_

And I'd go with Season 1. Although I've never watched an episode, I've read the general plotline, and doubt you can pad out a show like that without getting monotonous.

Dark Chocolate, Milk Chocolate or White Chocolate?


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Milk chocolate.

Goldberg or Ryback?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

At this point, Goldberg, simply because of the NWO feud. I don't think Ryback can rise as easy as Goldberg with this current roster.




Daniel Bryan or Dean Malenko?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Keyser Söze said:


> _*snort*_


If the implication here is that I'm on drugs, at least it's not a girls show about ponies.



> And I'd go with Season 1. Although I've never watched an episode, I've read the general plotline, and doubt you can pad out a show like that without getting monotonous.


4 is universally regarded as the best season, and I agree. It's monotonous now that it's gone this long, but still entertaining. Watch the show, but skip season 5. Nothing happens during season 5. Nothing, it just glosses right over itself, not to mention season 5 is just plain BAD television. 

Daniel Bryan.

Iron Man or Batman?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

> Hmmm, I may have to look him up. Does he upload Bryan and Vinny? Because fucking NOTHING beats Bryan and Vinny.


Yeah, he uploads pretty much all WO shows.



> Play it, it's the greatest video game series of all time. You won't regret it.


I don't really play video games much, I only really play fighting/driving/sport games, and GTA obviously, you can't have a set of testicles and not play GTA.

Goldberg, obviously.

Edit: Bryan & Batman

Comic Kurt or Serious Kurt?


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Comic Kurt or Serious Kurt?


Comic Kurt.

Steve Austin's _"WHAT?"_ or Daniel Bryan's "_YES/NO!"_?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Yeah, he uploads pretty much all WO shows.


Hallelujah! I'm giving him a look then, hopefully it's available in a format that I can download.



> I don't really play video games much, I only really play fighting/driving/sport games, and GTA obviously, you can't have a set of testicles and not play GTA.


You're missing out on the wonderful storytelling of the games medium then. And I love the shit out of GTA, but Mass Effect is just so much deeper and more immersive.

Comic Kurt, I hated the wrestling machine gimmick. 

EDIT ~ What?, but only when it FIRST started. As time went on I HATED the What? chants.

Chris Benoit (don't think about the murders) or Daniel Bryan?


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Chris Benoit (don't think about the murders) or Daniel Bryan?


Chris Benoit, he's the best technical submission wrestler I've ever seen.

Randy Orton's Intercontinental Championship reign or MVP's United States Championship reign?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> If the implication here is that I'm on drugs, at least it's not a girls show about ponies.


It's not a girl's show anymore. It hasn't been for the last 2 or so years. It likes to think it is, but it _really_ isn't. At the very least, you can call it "family television".

And Orton's IC title reign. Wasn't around at the time, but from what I've seen and read, it looks like a damn good escalation in terms of Orton and the title itself. Good prelude to the Evolution feud.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Hallelujah! I'm giving him a look then, hopefully it's available in a format that I can download.


Ok, I'm gonna need help with this. How the fuck does this shit work?

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/12155181-post86.html

I clicked on his link and all I got was some text shit, I couldn't find any audio. 



> It's not a girl's show anymore. It hasn't been for the last 2 or so years. It likes to think it is, but it really isn't. At the very least, you can call it "family television".


Whatever the fuck it is, why are YOU watching it?

Sheamus or CM Punk?


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

CM Punk

Jeff Hardy or Matt Hardy

This one is for you Tyrion :lol


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ok, I'm gonna need help with this. How the fuck does this shit work?
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/12155181-post86.html
> 
> ...


Copy any one of the links you see underneath the text description of the shows into your address bar. He gives multiple download links so if one doesn't work for you, use the one underneath it, and so on and so on. Took me a while to get the hang of too.

Punk by a million miles. 

EDIT: God damn, why am I always late? I'll tell you now what he'll say, Matt. I say neither, they both suck ass.

Paul Heyman or Vince McMahon?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Dammit.

Heyman




Joey Styles or Michael Cole?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Matt Hardy by far, and I mean far, as far away as the end of the galaxy, and considering how bad Matt is, that really says something.

EDIT ~ Cole.



> Copy any one of the links you see underneath the text description of the shows into your address bar. He gives multiple download links so if one doesn't work for you, use the one underneath it, and so on and so on. Took me a while to get the hang of too.


Alright, I'll try it, but so far, every link just goes to a blank page.

80's music or 90's music?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Whatever the fuck it is, why are YOU watching it?


Others may cite the writing, humor and animation, but for me personally, it's just cute.

And Jeff, by a WIDE fucking margin, primarily in the in-ring department.

EDIT: 90's music. Not got a whole lot of favorites, but it had Green Day in its prime, so that's admirable.

North America, South America, Oceania, Asia, Europe or Africa?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God damnit, every SINGLE one of those links lead to a dead end. Where the hell else can I find this shit?

North America.

Coins or bills?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bills. I hate having lots of loose change lying around.

Carlito or Chris Masters?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Carlito

Black or white? (The color itself, not the skin color obviously)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Black. 

Red or Blue?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

chris masters

vikings or spartans?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Fuck it, I quit


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

> God damnit, every SINGLE one of those links lead to a dead end. Where the hell else can I find this shit?


http://adf.ly/DZ5lD

Try that, that's the last one I used anyway. It's not even a d/load link, you can just play it after skipping one add after 5 seconds. It's a Bryan/Vinny too.

Carlito

Vikings.

YES! or NO!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ok?...

I hate Football, but Vikings because they're pro.

EDIT ~ Yes!, just because of this video






Thanks, I'll try that.

Digital clock or hand clock?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hand clock.

AJ Lee or Vickie Guerrero? :troll


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

As disgustingly bad as she is, AJ.

Jack Swagger or Heath Slater? :troll


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

AJ. She isn't holding back the career of one of my favourite wrestlers. She is still painful though.

Surprise surprise, I'm late again. Heath Slater, at least he's kinda funny.

If you had to bang one... Kharma or Jazz?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

AJ LEE
edit:Heath slater
edit 2: Kharma 
Who would win in a real life fight:
Chris Jericho or Dolph Ziggler?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

AJ Lee by a little (no pedo)

EDIT: Lol. 3 responses answering the same shit. 

Y2J. 

In a GM role, Heyman or Bischoff?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Vickie. Has some very admirable curves for her age.

Also, HOLY MOTHER OF GOD, THE TRAFFIC IN THIS THREAD






EDIT: AAARRRGGGHGHGHH 4 RESPONSES TO THE AJ QUESTION.

HEYMAN. BISCHOFF DIDN'T BRING A WHOLE LOT TO THE TABLE IN TERMS OF GENERAL MANAGER.

INFANTS, TODDLERS, CHILDREN, OR TEENAGERS?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I'll take the blame for the horrific traffic in this thread, Froot had it murdered with his Dolly Parton question.

I hate kids, so teenagers, I guess, I've only just stopped being one.

Corner Shops or Supermarkets?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> As disgustingly bad as she is, AJ.
> 
> Jack Swagger or Heath Slater? :troll


Lol. That question was especially for you considering how much you hate both of them. 

Oh and Heath Slater I guess...



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> *AJ. She isn't holding back the career of one of my favourite wrestlers. She is still painful though.*
> 
> Surprise surprise, I'm late again. Heath Slater, at least he's kinda funny.
> 
> If you had to bang one... Kharma or Jazz?


That.

Oh and Jazz.



BrosOfDestruction said:


> AJ Lee by a little (no pedo)
> 
> EDIT: Lol. 3 responses answering the same shit.
> 
> ...


Bischoff.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

WHAT WAS YOUR NEXT QUESTION, GODDAMMIT.

THIS THREAD IS EATING ITSELF ALIVE.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> BISCHOFF DIDN'T BRING A WHOLE LOT TO THE TABLE IN TERMS OF GENERAL MANAGER.


:bosh Pass whatever you're smoking bro.

Corner shops. Less crowded, more feasible although obviously you're not gonna get as much variety or anything overly specific you're looking for.

Austin 98 or 01?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

98 98 98 BY A KAZILLION MILES!

Damien Sandow or Cody Rhodes?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

98 of course.

Edit: Sandow

Hollywood rock or corporate rock?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

corporate rock

straight edge punk or rebel punk?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Rebel easy and by default too since I wasn't watching during 09-10 which is where I assume he had that gimmick.

BMW 3 series or Benz C class?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nostalgia said:


> Lol. That question was especially for you considering how much you hate both of them.


I know, but I haven't exactly hidden the fact that I prefer AJ to Vickie Guerrero, or anyone else over her.

I prefer the look of the BMW 3 series going off the pictures I just looked up but I'm not a car guy and I have no idea about any of the features.

Which comedy video game radio station is funnier, Vice City Public Radio on Grand Theft Auto: Vice City or KBOOM 108 FM on Saints Row?


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Which comedy video game radio station is funnier, Vice City Public Radio on Grand Theft Auto: Vice City or KBOOM 108 FM on Saints Row?


Never listened to either of them.

Arkham Asylum or Arkham City?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

City. The whole setting and atmosphere, put Batman in his comfort zone, for both us and him. Plus, it was just awesome for a multitude of other reasons.

Combat Zone Wrestling or Juggalo Championship Wrestling?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

VladMan2012 said:


> Never listened to either of them.
> 
> Arkham Asylum or Arkham City?


Do yourself the biggest fucking favor of your life and listen to them.











Arkham City. Bigger, more expansive, more villains, BETTER villains, more things to do, better ending, more gadgets, and The Joker SINGING. 

Only you, can make this world seem right.....

EDIT ~ They're both awful but Ambrose worked in CZW and at least CZW didn't have fucking ICP, the world's worst rappers. CZW.

Uncharted 3 or God of War III?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

uncharted 3.

Sandow and barrett involved in a triple threat for the wwe title. Who would you rather win?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

At this moment in time, Barrett. It all depends though on the timeframe. If Barrett has already been world champion, then Sandow. If they've both never been, or Sandow has been world champion, Barrett. Not because I like Barrett more, just because he's had more time on the roster, so he's more due.

What would you rather your favourite wrestler had, 1 WWE Championship reign or 5 World Heavyweight Championship reigns? The reason I ask this is because we've all seen what's become of the WHC...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Only if it was some great long established reign with the WWE Title (examples: Cena's, JBL's, CM Punk's current run), otherwise I'd take the 5 World Title reigns. If it's some filler forgettable WWE Title reign like both of Del Rio's, then no.

The Zelda series or the Mario series?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Mario. 

Bold, italic or underline?


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Do yourself the biggest fucking favor of your life and listen to them.


Will do.



Nostalgia said:


> The Zelda series or the Mario series?


The Mario series without a shadow of a doubt.



Whap Me Jungles said:


> Bold, italic or underline?


Bold.

The Avengers or The Dark Knight Rises?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Avengers.

YouTube or Dailymotion?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

youtube

Samurai or Ninja?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*WHY NOT ALL? :3*

In all seriousness, Bold, for being able to read text a bit better. The other two only complicate things.

EDIT: Samurai. Things seem a lot more badass when we see the determined, intimidating look on your face, rather than the underhanded sneak attacks of Ninjas.

Who has a better laugh? Pinkie Pie or Rarity?


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> YouTube or Dailymotion?


YouTube of course. Believe it or not, I've never been on Dailymotion.



Attitude3:16 said:


> Samurai or Ninja?


Ninja, I guess.

Skittles or M&M's?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Skittles used to love those little things. Haven't had them in years and now I want them 

Easter or Halloween?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

M&M's. Was never quite fond of the fillings inside Skittles. Especially the yellow ones.

EDIT: Easter. Dat candy.

Free-Spirited Face Punk, Straight-Edge Heel Punk, Cult of Personality Face Punk or Respect-Driven Heel Punk?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Halloween is a pretty good night out, birds dressed up as slutty witches etc is pretty WIN. I'm neither here or there for easter, cool for kids I guess.

Halloween by far anyway.

Fuck sake, I'm ALWAYS late. The current Punk, he's ridiculously awesome right now with Paul.

Who's better on facial expressions, Bryan or Del Rio?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

bryan

Lansiter or stark?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

idk.

Brian Pillman or Dean Malenko?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Malenko

Maury or Jerry Springer


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Springer. From what I've seen, has slightly less stupid guests.

Davey Richards or Prince Devitt?


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

I don't know who either of them are.

Coffee or tea?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Tea. Had coffee once. Hated it.

Insane Clown Posse or Lil Wayne


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't know how is Insane Clown Posse so I'll go will Lil Wayne.

Andy Roddick or Lleyton Hewitt?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm not big on Tennis, but Roddick.

Beer or Spirits?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Insane Clown Posse, by far. Very colourfully sinister songwriting and passion in vocals.

EDIT: Spirits. Seem a bit more classy, but as I said before, very big disliker of all alcohol, so that's the only compliment I can give it.

Spyro the Dragon, Ripto's Rage, or Year of the Dragon?


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Beer or Spirits?


Sprite. I'm too young for booze.

Yankees or Mets?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

VladMan2012 said:


> *Sprite. I'm too young for booze.*
> 
> Yankees or Mets?


:yodawg

Yankees.

Hot Dogs or Burgers?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Burgers. Last year my answer would have been hot dogs.

Divas or Knockouts


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Knockouts. At least, they're more talented although they don't have much of a direction like the divas either. 

Fuck Kim K in front of your mom or dad?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Dad. He'd get it.

NES or Genesis


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Gotdammit!!!


Genesis

Which would you rather fuck: Kim, Khloe or Kourtney (always thought Kourtney was the sexiest)?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Kim. She's probably the worst lay of the 3 based on her sex tape but still, you can say you banged KIM MOTHERPHUCKING KARDASHIAN although a lotta black dudes have the right to say that as well. 

J. Cole or Drake?


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

El Chapo said:


> Which would you rather fuck: Kim, Khloe or Kourtney (always thought Kourtney was the sexiest)?


Kim, mainly for dat ass.

Friday or Saturday?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Drake, as I never listened to a lot of J.Cole and Drake's pre YMCMB shit is fire, not to mention he introduced THE WEEKND!!!

Saturday because of college football.

Rihanna or Rita Ora (which would you bang)


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Rita Ora

go to a justin beiber or one direction concert?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Doesn't matter, I'd spend the entire time at the concession regardless.

Babies or Puppies


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Babies. Seriously, when American babies learn to talk (especially interracial babies), the one's I've seen talk in a British accent. It's funny to me plus they're cute.



Soap or body wash?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Soap.

Benzema or Higuain?


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Benzema

Guns N' Roses or Nirvana?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Nirvana.

TNA 2010, WCW 2001 or WWE 2012?


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

WWE 2012

Hulk Hogan or John Cena?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Hulk Hogan, he has quite an impressive dong.

Alison Brie or Emma Stone.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Stone.

scrilla or Ghetto Anthony?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Scrilla.

Shane Warne or Murali?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Who's Anark?

Boy Meets World or Full House.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Boy meets world.

Nas or Jay-z


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

not a fan of rap, but i would say nas, Jay z became a mainstream shit

black sabbath or iron maiden?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Sabbath.

Pantera or Slayer


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Iron maiden.

CREDMI or Apocalypto


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Credmi (both suck though)

Bully or Mystical?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

bully of course.

Who's the worst heel heelkris or warren zevon


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

We haven't seen enough of Heelkris so I am going with Warren Zevon.

Anark or Segunda Caida?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Samoon said:


> We haven't seen enough of Heelkris so I am going with Warren Zevon.
> 
> Anark or Segunda Caida?


Anark.

Samantha or Psychadelic Stacy?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Anark.
> 
> Samantha or Psychadelic Stacy?


Samantha.

Evolution or LadyCroft?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> Samantha.
> 
> Evolution or LadyCroft?


Ladycroft.

Headliner or Platt?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Headliner or Platt?


Never had any interaction with Platt plus I always hated the footballer David Platt, especially now that potato-headed cunt is working at Man City, so Headliner.

McQueen or CamillePunk?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

McQueen.

Cena's 1# Hater or GetReady2Fly?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

cena

Who has the better gimmick: Andy3000 or RS


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Who has the better gimmick: Andy3000 or RS


Andy3000 is God. There probably aren't many gimmicks that can compete with that.

Sheamus or NoyK?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I always thought NoyK was something of a tit. So I'll say Sheamus. 

Locked in a room with Froot and GetStoked and forced to watch an entire season of MLP, or a dinner date with Bad Blood.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Dinner date with Bad Blood. So I can stick a fork in his eye, and let him pay the meal.


Rowan Atkinson or Charlie Chaplin?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rowan Atkinson. I don't like really, really, really old, 1900, 1920, 1930-esque movies. Pretty much anything before the 1970's for me is a no go.

Full Metal Jacket or Platoon?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

FMJ. Will always be and Oldie But Goldie for me.


Europe vs America (think culture, people and music)


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> FMJ. Will always be and Oldie But Goldie for me.
> 
> 
> Europe vs America (think culture, people and music)


Europe.

fish or meat?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Meat

Whopper or Big Mac?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Meat
> 
> Whopper or Big Mac?


Whopper

PC or MAC?


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

MAC.

Survivor Series or Royal Rumble?


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Royal Rumble.

Fallout 3 Or Fallout New Vegas?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Pwoper said:


> Royal Rumble.
> 
> Fallout 3 Or Fallout New Vegas?


Fallout 3

PES or Fifa?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Fifa by a million miles.

Vice City or San Andreas? (original PS2 versions)


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Fifa by a million miles.
> 
> Vice City or San Andreas? (original PS2 versions)


Vice City

Trish or Lita?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

San andreas

Kayfabe or real life promos?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Trish.

Both, kayfabe promo's obviously happen more often and that should be the case, real life promo's or worked shoots can work phenomenally when done right like Punk's. I'll say kayfabe though, going overboard on the worked shoots and essentially telling the fans it's fake is bad bad news, see WCW 2001.

Manchester United or Manchester City?


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Man. City

Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood or Assassin's Creed: Revelations


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Revelations

Cristiano Ronaldo or Messi?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

i'm a real madrid fan, but i would say Messi

Iron sheik shoots or jim cornett's?


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Iron Sheik's

Hard Rock or Heavy Metal?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Heavy metal

Thrash metal or black metal?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Ronaldo. Messi is technically the better player, I enjoy watching Ronaldo more and prefer his more all round style.

God damn you guys are quick, neither, metal sucks ass.

Stacy Keibler or Torrie Wilson?


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Thrash Metal

Black Sabbath or Judas Priest?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Torrie Wilson



Ice cubes or crushed ice?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

black sabbath

Kirk hammett or slash?


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Slash

Axl Rose or Kurt Cobain?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Axl Rose. Don't like Nirvana. Axl is like Lemmy, he's hard to listen to at first but then you fucking LOVE his vocals as you become a regular listener to his band.

Bruce Dickinson or James Hetfield?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Hmm, I hate heavy metal, but I don't mind a few Metallica songs. Then again, Iron Maiden are English... Hmmm...

I'll say Hetfield since I prefer Metallica.

David Brent or Michael Scott? (Office)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Listen to more Metal. Iron Maiden and Metallica are not the garbage that people think of when they think "Metal", ie, mindless noise with people screaming. In fact, a lot of it isn't. Oh and Dickinson is the greatest singer ever, just wanted to throw that out there.

Michael Scott. I don't find the British version funny, which I'm pretty sure is 100% down to me not being British.

Dwight Schrute or Gareth? I forgot what his last name is...

Gareth is actually going to be on the best show on tv, Game of Thrones season 3 btw. Should be interesting.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Dwight

Hit Radio or 'Everything' Radio


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Everything


Gervais vs Seinfeld (stand up acts)


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Gervais.

George Carlin or Bill Hicks?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Carlin.

Video 1 or Video 2?

1






2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

George Carlin. Most Bill Hicks is not funny, sad to say. He just came off like an angry twat yelling at everything in an unfunny manner. He did have SOME hilarious stuff, but I'll never be one of his fans. Carlin is the undisputed king of comedy.

EDIT ~ I don't have time right now to watch 2 2 minute videos as I'm going in and out of Dexter season 7 episode 4, so video 1 just to keep the thread going. I haven't seen either.

Louis CK or Patton Oswalt?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Louis C.K 

New Nexus or Corre?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh god, that's like choosing between a stapler though the knob and a nail gun through the bollocks.

I'll say The Corre, at a push.

Butters or Kenny?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

South Park SUCKS!!!
i dont watch it but i go with kenny
Katy Perry or Taylor Swift? looks


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Katy Perry. Taylor Swift looks like a mouse with a 12 years old's body.

Community or Parks and Rec.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Parks and Rec by far 

Damien Sandow or Daniel Bryans entrance music?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Daniel Bryan's, by far.

AJ Lee fake crying, or this guy real crying


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Dat legit cry.

Trapped in a room with Vickie Guerrero and Karen Jarrett. You have one bullet. Who survives?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Whichever one of them grabs the gun and shoots first. I'm not killing anybody, they can fight over the gun. To answer the question in a non realistic fashion, Vickie gets shot, Karen survives.

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Honestly, I can't tell them apart. If you take away the company logos from the bottle and force me to differentiate the two, I guarantee I won't be able to do it.

KITKAT or SNICKERS?


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

KitKat

The Warriors or Bully (Canis Canem Edit)?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Kitkat. I'm not too big on Snickers.

EDIT: Warriors.

Computers or Laptops?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Laptops and it's a ridiculously easy choice given that I'm a uni student. 

PS2 or XBOX?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Laptops. Can be just as powerful and, obviously, compact. Can't imagine carrying a desktop, a monitor and a generator in a rucksack to use on the go.

EDIT: PS2. Massive third-party support in gaming library, and consistently good hardware.

Wired or Wireless Internet?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Wired

Egoraptor or Harrypartridge?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Egoraptor. Better writer and voice actor.

Angry Video Game Nerd or Nostalgia Critic (R.I.P)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AVGN. The Nerd is awesome, the Nostalgia Critic is NOT funny and I have no idea how anybody could think he is.

Game of Thrones or Lord Of The Rings?


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

Simply because I have fond memories of reading them as a child and because I haven't started really reading GoT. Lord of the rings

Fmylife or Texts from last night


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Neither, sites like that are dumb.

GTS or RKO?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

RKO

Attitude era or ruthless agression era?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Ruthless Aggression

Who needs to retire more, Sting or The Undertaker?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Attitude Era by a million miles.

Argh, always late. Sting.

Randy Orton or Batista?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

humm batista maybe

heel hogan or babyface hogan?


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Heel Hogan

Monday Night Wars battle - WCW Nitro or WWF Raw?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Raw is war baby

Stone cold or the rock?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Stone Cold by twelve centillion miles.

Annoying Smarks or Annoying Marks?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Annoying smarks who think they know all the inside shit about the business but come off as retards with too much time on their hands.



More annoying: Dean Ambrose marks or Rock marks?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rock marks. Dean Ambrose marks are not annoying at all, they're justified in wanting somebody awesome, who WWE is currently wasting to debut. Rock marks commit wrestling's unpardonable sin on a daily basis. That's right, they ACTUALLY proclaim someone to be better than Stone Cold Steve Austin! :Rock3 :shocked:  

Attitude Era or Ruthless Aggression Era?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Attitude Era by a million miles, I didn't think the Ruthless Aggression era was all that great. Trips during his insecure power trip politicking days was unbearable, plus the GOAT and The Rock left.

Who deserves a World Title more? Wade Barrett or William Regal?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Honestly, it guts me, but I think Regal DESERVES it more, he's been at it longer, he's more charismatic, he's funnier, he's just as good of a heel, he's clearly a better wrestler, his mic work is I don't know about better, but it's not far off. That still wouldn't stop me from putting the title on Barrett ahead of him, though. There's just something about Barrett that Regal doesn't have, I can't explain it. I do love Regal and I'm being objective with calling him better, but yeah.....ummm, Barrett stands out more, he just does. So yeah, Regal is the answer. 

However, fuck who deserves it more, the guy who should get it more is whoever the fuck I say should get it more. :bryan

Who deserves a world title more, Damien Sandow right now or Mr. Kennedy back in 2006 when he was the most entertaining heel in the business?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Kennedy was robbed of his reign by misfortune, so I've gotta say him. Sandow has time. Kennedy was THERE, it's a travesty he never got the belt.

Who'll be World Champion first? Damien Sandow or Antonio Cesaro?



> There's just something about Barrett that Regal doesn't have, I can't explain it.


Undertaker like presence. I've been saying it for ages, NOBODY on the roster carries themselves better than Barrett. The guy is a star waiting to happen.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That's exactly what I've said before, actually. You got that Undertaker line from me.  

Depends on whether or not Sandow gets out of this tag team alive or not. I think Cesaro will be world champion whether or not he wins it first (unless they team him and Ohno up before he wins the title, then it's 50/50 like it is with Sandow), whereas with Sandow, now that he's been thrown into a tag team, it all depends on whether or not he's the Jannetty. Cody Rhodes SHOULD be the Jannetty because he's absolutely not main event talent, but he's younger and he has the name, so I'm honestly worried that Sandow will become the Jannetty, which would mean he'd never hold it according to the rule WWE considers themselves bound to for WHATEVER reason, extenuating circumstances not taken into account like the Edge forced retirement. Cesaro obviously will be first if Rhodes comes out of this team looking the better, because obviously that means that Sandow is doomed. If Sandow is the one who comes out the better, then clearly he's gonna win it before Cesaro, much earlier. As long as he gets out of Rhodes Scholars alive. That's as best I can answer it.

Who will be world champion first, Wade Barrett or Triple H's daughter? :troll


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Neither

Who would you rather see back, Nexus or NWO?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

nwo. nexus coulda went places but booking blew.

jack swagger as whc or great khali? :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, exactly, neither. Sadly...

I'd rather see neither back, to be honest, but I try to choose an answer every time, so Nexus. At least it's newer and might give Barrett a renewed push...MAYBE? Either way, I just don't care about nWo again, it was done to DEATH. 

EDIT ~ I swear to GOD, I'm not trolling, I'd take Khali, and that is a damning indictment of Jack Swagger and what a poor representation he was of the world championship. To be worse than a guy with zero talent really says a lot. 

US title or European title?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Khali because he'd likely lose it faster. He is saddled with a stupid dancing gimmick, after all.

EDIT - Euro Title

AJ or Vickie(as a GM)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AJ. You have no idea how pissed I was when Vince said Vickie. I would've taken ANYONE but Vickie over AJ. AJ HAD to go, but Vickie could not replace her. I would've been happy with anyone OTHER than Vickie, Michael Cole, Teddy Long, Eve, Laurinaitis, I don't care, just not Vickie. And low and behold, THEY HAD TO FUCKING MAKE IT VICKIE DAMN IT.

Paul Heyman or Vince McMahon? On screen characters strictly speaking.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

unk2

I'm not sure if I wanna answer that one, we all know how big H's ego is. I think he'd be pretty enticed at the prospect of the product of his semen becoming the first ever female World Champ. I'll bite the bullet though and say Barrett. :argh:

God damn I'm late here, was on the phone and didn't refresh the page. HEYMAN by far nowadays anyway. Vince just seems to be going through the motions.

Who's post Wrestlemania 21 Title reign was more painful? John Cena's or Batista's?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Cena's. I'm a fan of his now, but he was the definition of invincible back then, minus the good promo work.

Edge or Christian


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Christian. I really think he's more talented in every facet than Edge, and the reason Edge was the big star as opposed to Christian was solely down to the difference in look. If they flipped looks, Edge would probably be even less successful than Christian is today. I don't think Edge would've been capable, with Christian's look, to become as decorated as Christian is, and that's all talent on Christian's end. Don't get me wrong, I'm not shitting on Edge, I love him too (though the latter part of his career was painful), they're my favourite tag team of all time, but Christian just strikes me as better. 

HBK or Chris Benoit? In ring based.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Hard choice. CB was better technically, but HBK was really good at telling a story. Probably go with CB, but just barely.

Which angle was more excruciating - Edge kidnapping Paul Bearer or Vince McMahon dying?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Edge kidnapping Paul as it went ON and ON and ON and ON, and it didn't make any sense. Like, why was Kane only trying to find his Dad on Friday's? Why didn't he get the police involved? It was just fucking dumb, WCW 2000 level dumb.

Booker T or Jerry Lawler? (commentary skills only)


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I guess I would go with Jerry Lawler. I really dont like him anymore as a face, i liked him better when he was more heel but still face in ruthless agression era.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I would go with Jerry Lawler even though i dont like him thst much, he was much better when he would talk about puppies.

Lance Cade and Trevor Murdoch or The Basham Brothers


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Basham Brothers... only because they were alligned with JBL for a while.

Cristiano Ronaldo or Lionel Messi?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Cristiano Ronaldo

Tomboy or Girly Girl?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Tomboy. 

Elimination Chamber or Hell in a Cell (Better Match)


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

As a girlfriend? Girly girl by a mile. Tomboy's tend to be chavs, and I hate chavs.

God fucking dammit, I'm ALWAYS late on this, HIAC.

Daniel Bryan: Heel or Face?


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Face

Tony Iommi or Jimmy Page?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Iommi. Dat Sabbath. 

Batman Begins or Batman 89


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Batman 89

Does Barney Stinson look more like Dolph Ziggler or Chris Jericho?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jericho, I guess. I never really saw either in Barney.

Bryan or Vinny? (And if you don't listen to the Bryan and Vinny show, SHAME on you!)


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Hmm, Bryan rants better but Vinny's more dry and sarcastic, I'll say Bryan by a smidgen.

Who sucks on the mic more? Orton or Lesnar?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lesnar. 

Kofi Kingston or Justin Gabriel?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Orton because Lesnar gets a mouthpiece.

EDIT - Gabriel. Kingston is a nothing.

Brand Split or Supershow


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Brand Split. 

Summerslam or Survivor Series?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Survivor Series

Kane or Big Show?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Survivor Series. There is nothing special about summer slam.

EDIT(damn it, again!) - Kane. One of my favorites, and Big Show is average.

TNA 06-09 or TNA 2010 - present?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kane.

Edit: TNA 06-09 (which is ironic because I stopped watching TNA in 2009 and I haven't watched it since, I enjoyed TNA the most from 2005-2007).

Cycling or Running?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I do both quite regularly, I'll say running though.

Wrestlemania 27 or 28?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Wrestlemania 28 because of The Rock/Cena and End of an Era Match.

Detroit Tigers or San Francisco Giants?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

SanFran

ROH or ECW


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Hmm, Bryan rants better but Vinny's more dry and sarcastic, I'll say Bryan by a smidgen.


I actually prefer Vinny by a small margin, myself. They're both amazing though and they gel perfectly.

ROH

Which Fatality is better






or


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Kung Lao because his hat is my favorite thing in the world. 

Assassins Creed or GTA


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Both are fucking awesome and incredibly brutal, I'll say Kung Lao's, as it looks slightly cooler in my opinion.

MOTHER FUCKING SHIT BALLING BASTARDIZATIONING TWATS! I'M ALWAYS FUCKING LATE!! ARGH!!

GTA, GOAT.

Happy-go-lucky "Little Jimmy" R-Truth or Crazy Conspiracy Preaching R-Truth?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mass Effect is GOAT. You're missing out D-Deck.

Conspiracy R-Truth.

Barrett with beard or without beard?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

With beard, adds to his tough guy demeanor and makes him look bad ass.

Barrett's Elbow or Big Show's KO?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not gonna lie, as a move, I like the KO punch more. I'd imagine an elbow would hurt even more than a fist, though, but maybe not Big Show's fist. Who knows. Fuck Big Show for being around, Barrett should've gotten the punch.

What do you need more, a fan in the summer or a heater in the winter?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Heater in the winter. My body gets like a corpse when it's _slightly_ cold. Let alone freezing. My brain has tricked my body into thinking I'm undead due to my enjoyment of both Vampire & Zombie genres.

Writing out wrestling fantasy scenarios (a la Be The Booker) or playing them via wrestling simulator?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Simulator, I guess? I don't do either, but I hate fantasy booking.

Food or drink?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Umm, both lol, we kinda need both to survive haha. Drink I guess..

Who would you rather WWE hire as head of creative? Vince Russo or Kentonbomb?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Drink. 

EDIT ~ Russo in a landslide.

Movies or Television Shows?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

TV Shows

Ricky Gervais or Karl Pilkington?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

When you came up with that question, I was thinking RUSSO BY FAR, but you know what? Kentonbomb wouldn't last a fucking WEEK in WWE, so why not him? 

"HEY VINCE, JINDER MAHAL SHOULD BEAT SHEAMUS FOR THE WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP THIS WEEK!"

"WWE has come to terms on the release of Kentonbomb as of today......"

It'd be funny to give the little 12 year old a dose of reality. 

Obviously I'd pick Russo if it was permanent, but there's no way WWE wouldn't fire Kentonbomb.

EDIT ~ Gervais because he created The Office. I don't know who Pilkington is, actually. I've only heard of him.

Michael Cole as heel or face?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Face. He actually worked out in his role during the early brand extention days.

Bigger useless putz on the WWE roster: Sin Cara or Kofi Kingston?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sin Cara, Kofi's not even bad. Sin Cara's clumsy, is a backstage nuisance who thinks he's the biggest star on the planet and can't even speak English. According to Konnan he even pulled (or had someone pull) a gun on Del Rio.

Damien Sandow or Cody Rhodes?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Sandow by far, and I like Cody quite a lot, Sandow is just THAT good.

Jinder Mahal, Drew McIntyre or Heath Slater?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Geez that's a tough one. Believe it or not, Mcintyre is probably the least of the three evils, even though he's definitely the blandest. The other two are just over the top stereotypes, plus Mcintyre's the best of the 3 in the ring. It doesn't really matter who cuts the best promo because all three are horribly offensive on the mic.

Water with or without flavoring?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

With. If that includes "Vitamin Water".

Antonio Cesaro or Kassius Ohno? (I realize this might be pretty obvious atm)


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Cesaro by a mile, and no, that's not me basing my opinion on the fact that Cesaro has been called up and Hero hasn't. I've watched an absolute shit ton of Chris Hero on youtube and frankly, I'm not that impressed with him, he just doesn't have IT in my opinion. Cesaro is improving by the week and I'm actually enjoying his US Title reign. Can anybody say Future World Champion in five different languages?

Who would you rather WWE hire? Kevin Steen or The Briscoe Brothers?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Kevin Steen. Honestly, all 3 wouldn't fit at all with the WWE's current standards however. Plus Briscoes can't leave ROH since they get their glorious special treatment over there.

Kings of Wrestling (Circa 2005 - 2007) or Bruderschaft des Kreuzes?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

I have no idea who the second team is so K.O.W.

Biggest ratings killer. Randy Orton or Del Rio ?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Randy Orton. Del Rio is big with latinos, Randy Orton is big with Vince and no one else.

Should CM Punk have at least a 500 day title reign, *yes* or *no*? Royal Rumble is 434 days, according to the math I've heard, so this is somewhere around WrestleMania time. Let's say he'd drop it at Extreme Rules, for arguments sake.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes, I think so. It's too predictable for Rock to win it at the Rumble and then lose it at Mania. I'd throw a slight swerve and have Rock lose dirty at the Rumble but win it at Mania in a triple threat or fatal-four way, with Cena and possibly one other.

I'd then have Rock turn heel and be a non-fighting champion who satelites in lots of taunts and boasts while the following couple of months becomes about establishing the number 1 contender (in the WWE title scene anyway). I'd have Rock as an evil megalomaniac putting the pretenders through back-breaking challenges to prove themselves, all via satelite.




John Cena shot point blank in the face OR three from distance in the chest?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Point blank.

India or Pakistan?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

India.

Serie A or the French league?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Serie A.

Who will be bigger: Mario Götze (Dortmund) or Ross Barkley (Everton/Sheffield Weds)?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Mario Gotze.

Thiago Silva or Chiellini?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Samoon said:


> Mario Gotze.
> 
> Thiago Silva or Chiellini?


Chiellini.

Ganso or Jack Wilshere?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Wilshere.

Liverpool or Milan?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Milan. Signed for them from Celtic on FIFA; I instantly brought Kayal along.

Queens Park Rangers or Reading?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Both are hideously boring teams, I'll say Reading though.

The Beatles or The Rolling Stones?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Rolling Stones.

Better on the mic - Steve Austin or Randy Savage?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

GOAT 3:16 by a mile.

Will Rey Mysterio win another World or WWE Title in his career? yes or no?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

no

CM punk or austin aries?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

CM Punk


Which is better yes or no?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Which is better yes or no?


Yes.

Big floppy tits or small pointy tits?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

It depends, but overall I'd go with big.

Who would you rather see in WWE, AJ Styles or Samoa Joe


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Samoa Joe

Use Your Illusion I or Use Your Illusion II?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Thee Brain said:


> Use Your Illusion I or Use Your Illusion II?


Aww, so hard.

Illusion I for the pure rockness (Bad Obsession), Illusion II for the pure epicness (Estranged). Is that allowed? If pushed, then Illusion II.

Axl Rose or Bruce Dickinson?


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Axl Rose

Hunter Hearst Helmsley or Damien Sandow?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

HHH

the corporation or the ministry?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

The Corporation

Smackdown HCTP or WWF No Mercy?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

HCTP 

Undertaker or Shawn Michaels


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Taker

As a manager, Paul bearer or paul heyman?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Both are great managers but gonna go with Heyman

Better Mic Worker Wade Barrett or Damien Sandow?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sandow by a hair. He has more charisma than Barrett and that's what edges it.

Goldberg or Ryback?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Gonna go with the one who presumably won't have much trouble lifting up Heyman given that he accomplished much more impressive feats. 

DX or nWo?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

DX

Psychicpebbles or OneyNG?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

OneyNG

Aaron Rodgers or Clay Matthews?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Gonna go with the one who presumably won't have much trouble lifting up Heyman given that he accomplished much more impressive feats.


I'm with you, Ryback SUCKS. This game doesn't state that every choice given must be between 2 things that are actually good. So.....yeah. If you had chosen Ryback, it would be the wrong answer.

I don't watch sports so I don't know. Rodgers is the quarterback so let's say him and move on. 

:austin or :Rock


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> :austin


:jesse OR :walt


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Never seen Breaking Bad, but I dig Bryan Cranston so I'll go with him.

Stan Lane in the Fabulous Ones or in the Midnight Express?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't know

The golden era or the attitude era?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

The Attitude Era. I have never gone out of my way to watch any of Hogan's period, looked fucking torturous though.

Dave Meltzer or Wade Keller?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Meltzer because I don't know who Wade Keller is.

Randy Orton vs Foley at Backlash 2004 or Edge vs Foley at WrestleMania 22?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Edge vs foley

The most extreme, Sandman or Sabu?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sabu easily. The dude used to superglue his wounds shut.

7 UP or Dr Pepper?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

7up since i've never tasted Dr pepper

naked woman ass or with a string?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Naked.

ACDC or Metalica?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Metallica without a shaddow of a doubt! just look at my video signature

the beattles or the rolling stone?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Beatles.

Eve Torres or AJ(looks)


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Eve, by approximately eighteen hundred thousand, nine hundred and sixty seven kilometers. AJ looks like a child, and I ain't into no Savile shit.

Better Raw theme? "Burn it to the Ground" or "Tonight is the Night"?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

fuck thats hard, on one hand ajs the kind of girl you can bring home to your parents and yeah be girlfriend material....Eve on the other is one hell of a weekend.....seeing as I got a misus ....going with Eve. Totally wouldnt hit that though my misus scares me when shes beyond pissed.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Replying to the last question, I hate both of them. But I probably prefer the Nickelback one. It isn't a popular opinion, but Papa Roach was my favorite Raw theme.

Breaking Bad or The Walking Dead


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Breaking bad easily.

Beethovens 9th symphony or new world symphony


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Beethovens 9th symphony, i mean cmon who doesnt like beethoven?

Stanley or Kevin? (from The Office)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stanley by far. Kevin is one of my least favourite Office characters. I'm not even saying I don't like him, he's good, but he's one of the least funny characters. Stanley's total apathy for his job and hatred for his co-workers is consistently hilarious.

Creed Bratton or Dwight Schrute?


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

I call unfair choice, They are both awesome!

If I had to choose one, Dwight because of Beets, Bears, battlestar Galactica

British Office or American Office?


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

American Office because I love Jim. He is the star of the show IMO. Can't stand Steve Carrell or Ricky Gervais on original Office.

Mike Trout or Bryce Harper?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't watch Baseball, and i don't know any of those two. I would Mike trout

Tony hawk or Rodney Mullen?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Mr. Flatland Rodney Mullen.

More desired apparel: shirts or shoes?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Shirts. 

Thin-crust or deep-dish pizza?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Deep-dish easy. 

Entrance music that gets you more hyped to verbally bury Kentonbomb's posts - Goldberg 03-04 or Lesnar?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Lesnar

greatest diva, Lita or trish?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Lita, personal preference but objectively, Trish was definitely a tier or two above as a mic worker, became a better ring worker during her prime since Lita wasn't really that good (granted, neither were any special), equally charismatic and had a more marketable look from WWE's perspective. 

Better mic worker - JOEL "pussy licking demon with vanilla flavored semen" GERTNER or Val "like a rubix cube - more you play with it the harder it gets" Venis?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

hahahaha val venis all the way, i always thought this guy was underated, he deserved more than what he got
"This leg represents Christmas, this leg represents New Year's. So ladies why don't you come visit me in between the holidays" 

"and they call you the big show" loool

best commentator: Heel jerry lawler or Paul heyman?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Heel Jerry Lawler. Face Jerry Lawler, coincidentally, is my least favorite commentator of all time.

Who was the best face of the new ECW, Christian, Matt Hardy, Kane or Rob Van Dam?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Christian, that run was the catalyst that pretty much made him impossible to be an over heel, the fans want to cheer the guy he would have to do something completely drastic to be a decent heel. Not to mention his matches with fuckin ryder an Tatsu got them noticed.

Biggest fail BDV or Ricky Ortiz?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I remember Ricky Ortiz, lol. I'm going to have to say BDV, because he was fired for being too fat.

Fellowship of the Rings, Two Towers, or Return of the King? Books or movies.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

i dont like lord of the rings but i saw one of them so im gonna go with two towers

David Spade or Rob Schneider?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Rob Schneider. 

GOAT of comics...George Carlin or Richard Pryor?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Carlin by a landslide. If I get shot for this, I don't care, Pryor wasn't funny. For me, the second best would be Lewis Black.

What would you rather play, GTA V, or Red Dead Redemption 2, when it eventually comes out? (it was basically announced but there's no news on it)


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

GTA 5 by far, although Red Dead is good too and I'll probably get it. I hated the zombie add on though to the last one.

Normal Chocolate, Dark Chocolate or White Chocolate?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Dark chocolate

Orange juice, apple juice or banana juice?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Orange Juice

Creed or Nickelback.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Ugh...Creed I guess.

Terminator or Rambo


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Rambo

Commando or Predator?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Commando

Indiana Jones or Star Wars


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Star Wars

HBK vs. Undertaker at WrestleMania 25 or 26


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

25.

Best HHH vs Orton match? :troll


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I've only seen a few, so I'll just go with the Last Man Standing match on Trump Raw in 2009, primarily for the heart-wrenching ending. That's not saying much though. They have poor chemistry.

Christian vs. Orton on the SmackDown after Extreme Rules, Over the Limit, Capitol Punishment, Money in the Bank, or SummerSlam?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

The first one was likely the best match, but it infuriated me too much, so I'll say Capitol Punishment. For the record, it's my least favorite feud of all time and It's what kickstarted my hate for Orton into a new dimension.

Crow Sting or Early 90's Sting?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Crow Sting. Have not seen it, rather, read about it. Seems like his silent demeanour and actions were sights to behold.

Cactus Jack, Dude Love or Mankind?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Mankind

Twitter or Facebook?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Facebook.

Cavani or Suarez?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I only follow the Premier League, so Suarez

Led Zeppelin or Queen


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Zeppelin. I know this sounds like a cliché "I've never listened to anything but their hits" response, but I LOVE Stairway and I LOVE Bohemian Rhapsody, but outside of those songs, I really don't like what I've heard from either band. But I do prefer the Zeppelin I've heard to the Queen I've heard.

Black Sabbath with Ozzy Osbourne or Black Sabbath with Ronnie James Dio?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Ozzy barely

Jaws or Cape Fear?


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

TommyWCECM said:


> Jaws or Cape Fear?


Cape Fear.

Andrew Garfield or Tobey Maguire?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Andy Garfield 

Titus o'Neil or Darren Young?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

They both suck, but Darren was part of Nexus so Darren.

Sin Cara or Rey Mysterio


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rey Mysterio. 

Jimmy or Jey Uso? :troll


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Jey, definitely Jey.

Brad Maddox or Sylvain Grenier?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sylvain. Haven't seen enough of Maddox and I didn't really like the finish of the Punk/Ryback match thanks to him.

Eugene or Santino Marella?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Santino Marella

Colt Anaconda or Desert Eagle?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Desert eagle, thts my pistol for call of duty

Team Foley or Team Punk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Team Punk.

The Miz or Alberto Del Rio?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

They're both great, but Del Rio by a whisker.

Wade Barrett or Ryback?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Enjoy them both (IWC fallacy), but Wade. He's done more.

New Japan Pro Wrestling or All Japan Pro Wrestling?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Whichever one has KENTA. I think that's New Japan but I don't remember.

Puro or Lucha?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pro Wrestling NOAH. Haha. They did feud with NJPW a few years ago though.

Puro. I do love lucha, but honestly it's in such a shit state atm that it doesn't even compare now. You have white indie workers in Chikara doing it better than workers in Mexico. Plus Puro is pretty much my favorite style of wrestling. Tied w/Southern Style.

Cartoons or Comic Books?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Cartoons

American Animation or Anime?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Anime (Japanese)

The best decade: the eighties or the nineties?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

90s 

Lakers or the Bulls nba


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Not sure in what context is this being asked. Overall as a franchise, this is Lakers quite easily given their history of success and I'd also say they're the better team right now despite their struggles in the pre-season. I'd say the best Bulls team as in the 92 or 96 Bulls could beat the best Laker team (either 72 or 01) though.

Lexus or Infiniti?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Infiniti

Iori or Kyo? (The king of fighters characters)


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Mortal Kombat

Tables, Ladders, or Chairs?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Chairs. 

The Uso's or Primo & Epico? 8*D


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Primo/Epico as long as ROSA does her thang on the apron during the entrance. Otherwise, fuck me.

03 Sable or 03 Steph?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

03 sable. Dat Judgement Day.

ECW 2009 or RAW 2012


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Didn't watch wrestling in 09 so I guess RAW 12 by default. Hard to imagine ECW being worse though especially compared to the utter catastrophe we've witnessed for the last 4-5 months. 03 Sable was the correct choice BTW. (Y)

06 Lita or 00 Trish?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

06 Lita, not a huge fan of blonds

Tomb Raider movie or Charlies angels (Barrymore Lu Diaz version)


----------



## Ian Collins (Oct 30, 2012)

Both were awful. But I'm going to have to go with Tomb Raider. I have a thing for Lara.


Wine vs Champagne


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Wine

Beer or Cider?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Beer

Dexter or Breaking Bad?


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Dexter

Bros or Hoes??


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Bros, hoes have STD's.

Pizza or Cheeseburger?


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

Cheeseburgers

Who's more intense, Lesnar or Benoit?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Benoit, simply because of that fucked up tooth.



McDonalds or Wendy's?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

McDonald's

Comedy shows with or without a laugh track?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Fuck laugh tracks. Fuck them so fucking hard.


New South Park or Old South Park


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Old South Park

Aang or Korra?


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

Old

EDIT: Aang, haven't seen the newer series

Illimatic or The Blueprint?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Illmatic. I don't like Jay Z.

Dogs or Cats


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Dogs

Reverend D-Von or Al Sharpton?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Reverend D-Von, I hate Al Sharpton.

Sheldon Cooper or Barney Stinson?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Barney Stinson, Sheldon is awesome but annoying sometimes

Brewers or Cubs?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Cubs

dogs or cats


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

cats

Odin or Zeus?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Odin,Zeus was an asshole.

Aang or Korra?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Weird thing to ask the same question twice on one page. Anyways, I don't watch that show so Aang I guess(since I know who he is)

Womens or Divas Championship


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Women's. At least it was held by some "stars" like Trish and Lita, as opposed to these faceless, generic women nobody cares about holding the Divas title, and it looks like a title and not...whatever the fuck the Divas title looks like. It makes the Tag Team belts look good, and that's saying something.

Assassin's Creed II or Assassin's Creed III?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Assassins Creed III


----------



## Sythus (Nov 6, 2012)

I'll fill in for Dunk20 here I guess..

Pokemon or Digimon ?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Pokemon

Adolf Hitler or Joesph Stalin?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Um.... whoever killed less people.

JBL or Jim Ross (commentary)


----------



## JaredStyles96 (Aug 16, 2012)

BAH GAWD. Jim Ross.

WCW 2000 or WWE 2012?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

WWE 2012

*Original DX* _(HBK, HHH, Chyna, Rick Rude)_ or *98-00 DX* _(HHH, Chyna, Road Dogg, Billy Gunn, X-Pac)_?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

OH, YOU DIDN'T KNOW?

Christian WHC Run or Jack Swagger WHC Run


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

obby said:


> Christian WHC Run or Jack Swagger WHC Run


Christian.

Handsome, hung and poor OR ugly, underdeveloped and rich?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

handsome, hung and poor 

Drake Parker or Kel Mitchell?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

gave no idea who they are. well, i pick parker


Swedish or brazilian girls?


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Damn hard question...depends on my mood, so right now i'd say Brazilian.

Rock or Rap?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rock, I hate rap.

Rhodes Scholars or Team Hell No?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Haven't seen anything special with RS, and Hell No always steal the show on the occasions I watch Raw, so Hell No

Batista or John Cena


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh, god. I have to go with Cena even though I DESPISE him for ruining Alex Riley's career. Fucker.

Should WWE have ended Ryback's winning streak when they did, yes or no?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes, Punk retaining the Title was more important than Ryback's streak.

Val Venis or Goldust?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

The Big Valbowski

nWo black and white or black and red?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Goldust is a bitch on twitter so Venis i guess

Edit - Black and White

ECW 2006 - 2010 or NXT 2010 - 2012


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

ECW by default I guess though I only followed it in 06 and sporadically in 07. I don't watch NXT at all. Only thing I've ever seen from that show is the "Best of CM Punk on commentary" video on YT which was thoroughly entertaining. 

WM 30 - MSG or Rogers Center? (In case you don't know, Rogers Centre is the Skydome where WM 18 was held)


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Rogers because Canada

What puts the most emphasis on a statement, Underline, ALL CAPS, *Bold* or _Italics_?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

obby said:


> Um.... whoever killed less people.
> 
> JBL or Jim Ross (commentary)


So you picked Hitler?

Anyway Bold.

Living in Canada or America?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Canada I said, as I smoked a cuban.

Dexter or Breaking Bad


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Dexter but Breaking Bad is a close second for sure

Michael Scott or Brick Tamland?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Brick Tamland.


Old DX (HHH, Chyna, X-Pac, Road Dogg and Billy Gunn) or Evolution?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Old DX, And if you're not down with that I got two words for ya.

Rhodes Scholars or HellNo?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Tough pick. I'd side with Hell No for this round.

Crossface Chickenwing or Stretch Muffler?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chickenwing. 

Vader or Mark Henry?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Vader.

The Rock or Stone Cold?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Stone Cold by 1 million jillions

Mankind, Dude Love, Cactus Jack or Mick Foley?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Mankind 

Dolph Ziggler or Cody Rhodes?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Dolph Ziggler

Snickers Bar or Mars Bar?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Snicker's

III, Vice City, San Andreas, or IV?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

San Andreas. Have played them all.

Big Show or André The Giant


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Big Show

Japan or China?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Japan. 

France or Italy?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

France

Basic Thuganomics or My Time Is Now?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

My Time Is Now


NEXUS or 3MB


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wade Barrett = automatic Nexus win. But they're the better stable even without him, that's how bad 3MB is.

NXT or SmackDown?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Smackdown.

Just watched that GTA V trailer in your sig, Pyro looks awesome.

With that being said, GTA IV or Sleeping Dogs?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

GTA IV

Super Smash brawl or Mario Galaxy?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Super Smash brawl

Arrow or Smallville?*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Smallville

Damien Sandows beard or Daniel Bryans beard?


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Daniel Bryan's beard

YouTube vs Facebook?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

YouTube,Deleted my facebook years ago and I don't miss that boring site.

From The Walking Dead,Lee from the video game or Rick from the actual series?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I guess the actual series, probably, I'm never gonna play the game, but what I've seen of the show is typical, formulaic zombie crap, zombies being a genre I hate and have no interest in, which, as you can imagine, leaves me baffled at the popularity of this show. Look...rotting corpses running all over the city.....yay? 

What's worse, the Cena/AJ/Vickie storyline or the Claire Lynch storyline in TNA that WWE supposedly (I'm not saying supposedly to deny it, I just didn't watch it) ripped off with Cena/AJ/Vickie?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

WWE's version, I don't even watch TNA, but Vickie, Cena and AJ all in one horrific angle guarantee's to me it's much worse.

Universe Mode or Story Designer? (WWE 12/13)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Universe Mode. Story Designer seems cool, but it takes too long to make anything good out of it.

Generic themes in the menu's of WWE games or wrestler's themes?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Wrestlers themes by a colossal margin.

Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain or Raheem Sterling?


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Chamberlain currently but Raheem is going to be special 

Johnny Wilkinson or Dan Carter?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Feb 9, 2011)

Not much of a rugby fan but Wilkinson seems to be the bigger star player than the two as in people take notice and always seem to remember him based on points and what not so I'll go with him based on that alone despite my lack of knowledge on many sports 

Dark Side of the Moon or The Wall?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Wall, because Comfortably Numb is mindblowingly awesome.

Master of Puppets or Ride The Lightning?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Feb 9, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The Wall, because Comfortably Numb is mindblowingly awesome.


Ironically enough I'm listening to that very epic tune right now 

And for me it's Master of Puppets both are great and I love Metallica but for whatever reason I'm a mark for Puppets

EDIT: Ozzy in Sabbath or Solo Career?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Sabbath, by far.

Brand Split or Supershows?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Brand Split

Nirvana or Foo Fighters?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Nirvana, no doubt on that one.

Blonde or brunette


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Brunette 

Rob Conway or Sylvain Grenier?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Sylvain Grenier

AJ Lee or AJ Styles?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Styles

RKO or Diamond Cutter?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

RKO.

Gabriel's 450 or London's 450?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

RKO

Edit: Gabriel's

Clothesline from Hell or The Spear?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Spear

Bicycle Kick or Super Kick?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Super Kick

Shell Shocked or AA/FU?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Shell Shocked by a wide margin. Seriously, FU is just an elevated fireman's carry :lol

Trunks, Tights or Singlets?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Trunks, they just look like what a wrestler should be wearing.

Glasgow or Edinburgh?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Edinburgh, again, by a huge margin. Better people, culture and just general environment. Would like to live there someday.

Fife or Perth and Kinross?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Really close but Fife edges it. Just a nicer place to be.

The North of Scotland or the South (Midpoint being around Dundee-ish)


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

North. A lot more peaceful, beautiful landscapes and the South just seems a bit blander.

England or Scotland?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Scotland, for once this is an easy one, even if a large part is just patriotism.

Scottish independence or stay as part of UK?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Independence, for no other reason than I like to think of it as Alex Salmond rubbing his cheeks in David Cameron's face, while grinning widely.

Sitting an SQA exam or watching your house burn down?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

You didn't say which exam, so I'll go with that and do foundation maths or something (though knowing the SQA, they'd still find a way to screw me over)

Being stereotyped by people who've never met you as ginger or as wearing a kilt?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Ginger. Never found kilts to be a very comfortable garment.

Irn-Bru or any other Barr licensed drink?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Irn-Bru, they are the one and only. The Limeade/Creamsoda etc is alright but tastes a bit cheap.

(gonna stop with the Scots ones so other people can join in again)
Back to the classics:

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Coke

Kaitlyn or Eve?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Kaitlyn,I can't stand Eve

Breaking Benjamin or Skillet?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm not too familiar with either, but I guess I'll go with Skillet because I moderately liked one of the songs of theirs WWE used for some product, and from what I understand they're Christian, which if true is a major bonus, because, you know, we're right.

Who becomes the biggest star, Dean Ambrose or Seth Rollins or Roman Reigns?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Roman Reigns, unfortunately. Triple H is supposedly very high on him, and he's related to The Rock. It really should be Ambrose, but with WWE's track record, I'm gonna say Reigns.

Dolph Ziggler or Randy Orton?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Ziggler, Orton is a better performer but he seems like a total dick.

A year of JBL on commentary or a month of Rock as a full-timer?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

if its The Rock current gimmick then i go with JBL on commentary. IF it The Rock back in the Ruthless Agression Era when he was hollywood heel then i would pick The Rock anyday.

USA Network or SyFy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Roman Reigns, unfortunately. Triple H is supposedly very high on him, and he's related to The Rock. It really should be Ambrose, but with WWE's track record, I'm gonna say Reigns.
> 
> Dolph Ziggler or Randy Orton?


Triple H is supposedly very high on Sandow too, and Wade Barrett, and they treat them like SHIT, so I don't even know what the fuck that means anymore.

USA, I guess, just because Raw's always better than SmackDown and I don't bother with their other programming.

CM Punk's current 366 day title reign or John Cena's 380 day title reign?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

CM Punk's current 366 day title reign unk2

The Boondocks or Black Dynamite?


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

The Boondocks. I'm not familiar with Black Dynamite but I heard some good things about it.

Regular Show or Adventure Time?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I have no idea what you're on about, but I'll say regular, adventures are overrated, a routined balance is good. 

Would you rather be a WWE Superstar yourself or head of the creative team, getting the final say on all decisions? (No Vince basically)


----------



## KOB (Apr 26, 2010)

Creative team. 

Rihanna or Beyonce?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Not a fan of either musically so I'll base it on looks, Beyonce. 

If you had to give a mega main event push to one of these guys, who would you pick, Michael McGillicutty or Trent Barreta?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Trent Barreta is awesome. I don't see him as a main eventer, but I'd rather him in the main event over Michael McGillicutty.

CM Punk passing John Cena's 380 day reign, or losing the title before 380. *


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Passing.

Rock concert I or II?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

First one

MVP or Mr. Kennedy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

MVP. Never cared for Mr. Kennedy.

Viscera/Big Daddy V or Snitsky?


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Snitsky

MILFS or teens?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Are we talking 18-20 year olds? In that case, teens.

UFC or Strikeforce


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

UFC.

This Fire Burns or Cult of Personality?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

This Fire Burns. Both are acceptable wrestling themes, I suppose, but TFB is a lot better to get excited about when it first drops.

'Here to Show The World' or 'I Am Perfection'?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

I Am Perfection

hell frozen over or glass shattered?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Definitely Glass Shattered.

WCW or ECW?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Dub c Dub ya. 

Heel Taker late 98-99 or late 01-mid 02?


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Tough one, I'm going with late 01-mid 02

RKO or Diamond Cutter?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Diamond cutter, but they are very similar

The ECW New Talent Initiative, or NXT?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Never seen the ECW one so i guess NXT

Prison Break or The Walking Dead?


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

The Walking Dead

28 Days Later or Dawn Of The Dead(2004)?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Dawn of The Dead(2004)

Dawn of The Dead(1978) or (2004)?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Dawn of The Dead(1978) 

facebook or tumblr


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Tough one. The fact that FB has a chat function is a big point to note, but Tumblr seems a lot more organized. I suppose I'll just go with Tumblr, considering more enjoyment is found from what artists/comedians post on their blogs, than any of my FB friends combined.

Digg or Reddit?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Kevin Nash and Scott Hall or Triple H and Shawn Michaels?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Triple H and Shawn Michaels.

Dusty, Goldust, or Cody?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Cody, I'm too young to have known Dusty in his prime and I think Cody will wind up being more successful than Dusty ever was. Above average in every area with youth on his side. Probably WHC in 2013.

PTP or International Airstrike?


----------



## the_hoff (Jul 13, 2009)

PTP.

Covered in spiders or covered by Justin Bieber and Robert Pattinson or whatever his name is

Sent from my HUAWEI-M860 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Covered in Spiders. Might help solve a few slight fears while I'm at it.

Having a car, or primarily using public transport?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Public transport, Multi-tasking ftw

Trains or Buses?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Having a car.

Edit : Damnit,Trains I guess.

Xbox 360 or PS3?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

PS3. Far more and also better exclusives, free online, and more reliable hardware.

PS1, N64 or Dreamcast?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

N64. Fond memories of my childhood.

Favorite match type: Elimination Chamber or TLC?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> PS3. Far more and also *better exclusives*, free online, and more reliable hardware.
> 
> PS1, N64 or Dreamcast?


Really? Halos 2 & 3 are better than any PS3 exclusive (though the Wii's are even better)

N64, Goldeneye and Ocarina of Time

Sony or Microsoft in general?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I'll go with the Chamber, seeing as it's produced quite a few match-of-the-year candidates for me.

EDIT: Microsoft. Primarily due to what's making me type this.

Sonic '06 or Superman 64?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I know it's the wrong decision, though I've heard Sonic 06 sucks too, but I'm gonna say Superman 64 because that AVGN review brought me more entertainment than any Sonic game EVER could. Superman 64's existence is awesome because it's so poor it makes for great comedy.

Doritos or Cheetos?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Cheetos

Goldberg or Lesnar?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Lesnar

Jinder Mahal or Hornswoggle?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Jinder Mahal

CM Punk or Daniel Bryan?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Punk, much more believable and convincing character and entertaining as hell, which makes up for the lack of ring skills in comparison.

Ryback or Cena?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ryback easily.

Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns or Seth Rollins?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

As of now Roman Reigns 

The Nexus or The Shield?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

x iCame2Play x said:


> As of now Roman Reigns
> 
> The Nexus or The Shield?


The Nexus, too early tbh

NWO or 2 man power trip


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Power Trip although Austin's heel turn was a huge mistake and was boring as all hell. The nWo had just... terrible performers. Hogan, Hall and Nash in one stable is just LOL worthy bad.

Four Horsemen or nWo?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Horsemen


Crushed ice or cubed ice?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Crushed ice

Great Khali or Hornswoggle?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Khali

Dante's Inferno or God Of War?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Never played the game of Inferno, so GOW

The Elder Scrolls or Fallout


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You're correct anyway, God of War is a far superior series to Inferno. Inferno was mediocre. 

I hate both but Elder Scrolls.

God of War II or Darksiders II?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

GOW II.

The Ministry or The Corporation?


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

The Corporation 

The Nation or DX?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

As a kid DX. Nowadays I'd say The Nation. Dawned on me how awesome that faction was considering the basis it was founded on. Plus DAT THEME MUSIC.

WWF circa 1997 or circa 1998?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Circa 1998. Things look like they were really kicked up a notch when Austin was of the highest status.


Jak, Ratchet or Sly Cooper?


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Sly Cooper

Metal Gear Solid or Splinter Cell?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

MGS by far

Doom or Wolfeinstein


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Doom

Hamburgers or Hot Dogs?


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Hamburgers.

Bert or Ernie


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bert, because Ernie eats cookies in the damn bed. 

CM Punk or The Rock to win at Royal Rumble?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

RYBACK :tyrion

Nah, Rock is winning.

Generic Cocky Heels or Generic Smiley Babyfaces?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Generic cocky heels. I *HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATE* generic smiling babyfaces. Absolutely hate it. 

Smackdown or NXT?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

So you're essentially asking whether I prefer The Sandow Show or The Wyatt Show? Hmm, The Sandow Show is more relevant and I see more of it, so that.

Damien Sandow or Bray Wyatt? :jay2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sandow. I love Wyatt but Damien Sandow is simply untouchable. I've gotten to the point where I think Sandow is better than even Barrett, that's hard to do.






or


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Oppa Gangman Style was pretty good but the Daniel Bryan Too Cool was better imo

Rey Mysterio or Sin Cara?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rey Mysterio. 

Drew McIntyre, Heath Slater or Jinder Mahal?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

All are terrible, Slater is the only one I enjoy seeing beaten up, so him.

Homer Simpson or Peter Griffin?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Peter Griffin. 

Rap or Metal?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Did I read that Drew McIntyre was terrible? Anyways..

Metal.

ECW or Smackdown circa 2009? (b/c this year rocked even though most are morons for thinking it didn't only b/c of the lame RAW host stuff)


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Smackdown

Denmark or Sweden?


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Sweden

American Football or Rugby?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

American football but they're both trash.

Who wins the 6 man TLC, The Shield or Roidback and Hell No? 

*sigh*


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*RYBACK* & Team Hell No. Yeah, that's my new thing, *RYBACK* must be capitalized and bolded at all times.

Miz as a babyface: Yay or Nay?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> *RYBACK* & Team Hell No. Yeah, that's my new thing, *RYBACK* must be capitalized and bolded at all times.


I HOPE that's not your way of saying you're now a fan of him. 

Nay. Huge nay. Miz is the worst babyface, literally in the history of the world. 

Alvarez, John Pollock, all the people ragging on Miz as a babyface are completely right. I still like Miz, for.....some reason, but good GOD does this man NOT understand how to play a babyface. He's exactly the same as he was as a heel, except for childish jokes, exactly the same to a T, to the point where it's nearly impossible to tell he's a babyface. I supported the turn as it was something different, but no, turn him heel again, he's not face material.

The face part of CM Punk's title reign or the heel part of CM Punk's title reign?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Heel part. Punk's just so much better as a heel imo.

Who wins at TLC, Ziggler or Cena in their match?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I HOPE that's not your way of saying you're now a fan of him.


Fan isn't the correct word for it. It's just sort of a joke I have going with a couple of my wrestling fan mates. You don't drink do you? It's a shame, the *RYBACK* drinking game is one hell of a good laugh and makes his matches a lot more bearable. I only wish he was in more segments, Monday.



Nostalgia said:


> Who wins at TLC, Ziggler or Cena in their match?


Ziggler via either an AJ fuck up or an AJ heel turn, probably the fuck up as I think they want to keep her babyface.


When you view a Kentonbomb post, which smiley better resembles your facial expression? 

:jones, :torres, :ksi2 or :heyman?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah I'm fairly sure Ziggler will win in some fashion, especially after his two losses to Cena already. AJ turning on Cena seems to be the finish most people are going with from what I've read.



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> You don't drink do you? It's a shame, the *RYBACK* drinking game is one hell of a good laugh and makes his matches a lot more bearable. I only wish he was in more segments, Monday.


How to do you play? Lol.



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> When you view a Kentonbomb post, which smiley better resembles your facial expression?
> 
> :jones, :torres, :ksi2 or :heyman?


The Heyman one, because the majority of time I'm wondering what the fuck he's going on about. It's good Kentonbomb hasn't been posting much lately though.

Daniel Bryan or Dean Ambrose marks?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

> How to do you play? Lol.


Ah, the *RYBACK* drinking game is a very simple game. Announcers mention food? Take a shot. *RYBACK* punches himself in the head? Take two shots. *RYBACK* botches a move? Take three shots. The first two happen a lot more often than you'd think. I never really paid much attention to his matches in the past, but man, that guy hits himself in the head A LOT.



> Daniel Bryan or Dean Ambrose marks?


I take it you mean which marks are worse? I don't think either are that bad at the moment, but the Bryan markdom this forum went through around Wrestlemania was inexcusable. So Bryan marks.

Daniel Bryan or Kane?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Ah, the *RYBACK* drinking game is a very simple game. Announcers mention food? Take a shot. *RYBACK* punches himself in the head? Take two shots. *RYBACK* botches a move? Take three shots. The first two happen a lot more often than you'd think. I never really paid much attention to his matches in the past, but man, that guy hits himself in the head A LOT.


Interesting. :lol



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I take it you mean which marks are worse? I don't think either are that bad at the moment, but the Bryan markdom this forum went through around Wrestlemania was inexcusable. So Bryan marks.
> 
> Daniel Bryan or Kane?


Yeah, I should of made it more clear. And agreed.

Kane. 

Sweets or chocolate?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Fan isn't the correct word for it. It's just sort of a joke I have going with a couple of my wrestling fan mates. You don't drink do you? It's a shame, the RYBACK drinking game is one hell of a good laugh and makes his matches a lot more bearable. I only wish he was in more segments, Monday.


I certainly don't. 

Don't go getting alcohol poisoning, you'll be drinking a lot when that idiot shows up.

Also, just to put my two cents in here, Bryan marks are worse, because the difference between Dean Ambrose and Daniel Bryan is Dean Ambrose is awesome and Daniel Bryan is not. Boom.

I'm guessing "sweets" just means candy, so, candy.

Grapes or oranges?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm guessing "sweets" just means candy, so, candy.
> 
> Grapes or oranges?


Yes, we call them Sweets here in England.

Grapes. 

Crisps (I think you call them potato chips) or Yogurts?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, you should call it candy. We already know it's sweet. ~_____~

Potato chips. Plain yogourt is great though, no fruit at the bottom, just the white, vanilla flavour.

Who's more likely to win MITB in 2013, Barrett or Cesaro?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Barrett.

IC or US title?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

In terms of prestige or look? Doesn't matter though since I'd go IC for both. 

More likely to happen at WM 29: Taker/Cena or Rock/Brock? (I'm aware both are pretty unlikely at this point)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I disagree completely. You had better be right.

IC title










or


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Lol'd more at the second one.











OR


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

The 2nd one is hilarious.

McDonalds or KFC?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

McDonalds 

Aaron Rodgers or Brett Favre


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

NFL is for pussies, but Rodgers. As the great Barney Stinson would say, newer is always better.

Would you rather bang a 10 with no commitment, and I mean a TEN, or get to make three booking decisions in WWE?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

damn thats a really hard choice, if the 3 booking decisions could land me a future job in the wwe then i would pick that, other wise i would bang a perfect 10

Would you rather see Ryback vs Goldberg, Undertaker vs Sting, and CM Punk vs Stone Cold in the same night or see a Cena heel turn


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Once again, I'll quote the great man, newer is always better. I'm not arsed about yesterdays talents performing nowhere near their top level. I'd take a Cena heel turn any day of the week.

What do you look forward to more? Royal Rumble or Wrestlemania?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Ehhh....It depends really....But mostly Wreestlemaina...

Beavis or Butthead?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Very tough choice. Butt-Head. IDK why, but I'll stick with that. They're both amazing.

Cotton Hill or Dale Gribble?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Tough. Dale by a hair.

Iced Earth or Demons & Wizards?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't like metal.

From a solely match quality perspective, what would you rather see. Daniel Bryan vs. Antonio Cesaro or Dolph Ziggler vs. Christian?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Bryan vs. Cesaro. Seems like there's more room for variety in terms of spots.

Holy Grail or Life of Brian?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Life of Brian.

YMCMB or MMG?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I don't like metal.


Well, start liking it. It's disturbing seeing you continue to be just as wrong about music as you are about Ziggler. 8*D

As for the above question.....ewwwww, rap. Gross.

Who's a more ridiculous overseller, Shawn Michaels or The Rock?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Shawn Michaels

Call Me Maybe or Good Time?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Both are catchy as hell. Can't pick.

More interesting subject: Greek Mythology or US History?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

US History seems a lot more tragic and emotional; something you'd want to be properly invested in.

Bryan Cranston or Steve Buschemi?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Steve Buschemi. I'm sure the Breaking Bad fans will be pissed about this, so here's the world's smallest violin playing just for you.










What an overrated show.

Futurama before or after the cancellation/renewal?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pre-cancellation. It at least has quality since it returned. Unlike Family Guy.

Match with more potential: Sheamus vs Big Show (Chairs), John Cena vs Dolph Ziggler (Ladder), or The Shield vs Team Hell No & Ryback (TLC)?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Steve Buschemi. I'm sure the Breaking Bad fans will be pissed about this, so here's the world's smallest violin playing just for you.
> 
> 
> *What an overrated show.*
> ...


How so?

I still can't believe Ambrose is in a PPV main event one month after his debut. His match looks the most intersting, anyways.

Main Event or Superstars?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Main Event.

Who do you prefer, Zack Ryder or Brodus Clay?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Brodus Clay.

The Simpsons or Family guy?


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Simpsons both overall and at their high points.

Boardwalk empire or the sopranos?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Sopranos

Clean shaven, Stubble or Beard?


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Stubble

Toyota Supra Mark IV or Nissan Skyline R34?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Don't have a preference.

Diamond Dallas Page's career in 1997 or Diamond Dallas Page's career in 1998?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

DDP 97

Attitude Adjustment or GTS?


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Attitude Adjustment

Madza RX7 or Honda NSX?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Honda NSX.

U.S.A or Canada?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

America. Surry aboot that Canada, eh.

:rvp or :suarez2?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No idea who those two are. I'm guessing they're jackoff soccer players. Also, we're better than the States immeasurably.

Who's a shittier babyface, Miz or Randy Orton?



> How so?


I just find it to be very underwhelming for a show that people think is "DA BEST SHOW EVER OMG!!1!". It's a good show, but it's not exceptional, it's not very captivating, nothing interesting really ever happens.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

> No idea who those two are. I'm guessing they're jackoff soccer players.


Yeah, they are. I actually meant which smiley though.

Miz. At least Orton looks like he could knock you out.

What's a more horrific sight, The Miz attempting to be a babyface or DAT MUSTACHE?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Second one's funnier. 

BTW, just wanted to mention I love the sig, think it's hilarious. Although it should really say Feed Me Panera Bread.

Miz attempting to be a babyface. MY GOD is he a bad babyface.

What's more unlikely, Ryback taking the pin at TLC or Cena beating Ziggler for the MITB?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah, I actually think Bryan pulls off the intimidating monster look more than* RYBACK* haha.

*RYBACK* taking the pin, absolutely NO CHANCE IN HELL. Cena isn't winning either though.

If you could only fire one, AJ or Vickie?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Even though I've recently christened AJ "The female Jeff Hardy" (and everybody who knows me knows EXACTLY how bad that is) I still have to go with Vickie. She is undoubtedly the single worst performer of any kind in the history of the business.

Is Rock vs Cena 2, Triple H vs Brock 2 and Punk vs Undertaker enough of a bullshit line up to ensure you don't buy WrestleMania 29, yes or no?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes, I hate rematches and Rock vs. Cena 2 would completely defeat the object of the tagline of last years event. "One in a Lifetime" my ass. Although I work Monday's and don't buy PPV's anyway, I just catch em' on dailymotion the next day.

Big Bang Theory or How I Met Your Mother?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tough one, though I haven't seen either show in its entirety, only really the first four seasons. Really they're both one man shows, so it comes down to who's funnier between Sheldon or Barney. Both shows would probably be unwatchable without them. I guess I'll say Big Bang Theory. I haven't watched either in so long so I'm saying this relatively blind, but I get huge laughs out of both characters but I'd probably say Sheldon edges it. At the end of the day, he's more unique, probably the most unique character on television and has more complex humor. Barney is basically just Quagmire but with more feelings, or really any stereotypical tv pervert in general.

The Office or Parks and Rec?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

The Office. I laugh at Steve Carell. 

Who was worse, Bobby Lashley or Rob Van Dam(late WWE career)?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lashley. 

Mark out or cry if Ziggler loses the MITB? I have a feeling my answer will be different to yours. :vince2


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Mark out, I guess. I am not a fan of Ziggler but I don't hate the guy either.

Vampire or Werewolf?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

And I was wrong. Good to see I'm not the only one who recognizes that fools complete and utter blandness. If he does lose, I will bathe in the tears of his marks and rejoice. Sadly, there is no chance.

Vampire. Real vampire, no gay Twilight vampires.

What are we less likely to ever see, a black WWE Champion or an English world champion?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Black I guess, evidenced by the fact that we've at least had a few black ECW champs

Which feud is greater, NWO vs WCW or Austin vs Mcmahon?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Austin vs McMahon by far, better than all other feuds put together. nWo vs WCW wasn't even good, far too much HORRIBLE talent in that feud.

Ministry of Darkness Undertaker or 97-98 Undertaker (I don't know what else to call him, that's what his label in WWE '13 is ~_~)?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

OG Deadman. Always

HHH or HBK


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm assuming you meant the second one? :argh:

Triple H.

Mark Henry's WHC title reign in 2011 or Big Show's current title reign?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Haha, yeah

Mark Henry by far. I think.

Who has a brighter future, Alex Riley or Curt Hawkins


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Mark Henry's WHC title reign

Edit : How the fuck should I know? I'll just pick Hawkins since I hate Riley.

Getting high or getting drunk?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Drunk. Or better yet buzzed to the right extent.

Who do you think will leave/left a bigger impact: Nexus or The Shield? (use your imagination here I guess)


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Nexus. Shield doesn't have the big presence feel like them.

Who is more hilarious, Bart or Homer Simpson?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Homer is king.

Better half of the prime years for The Simpsons: _Seasons 1 - 5 or Seasons 6 - 10?_


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

6-10.

Who's a better mic worker, Vince McMahon or Paul Heyman?


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Vince McMahon

Thai or Indian food?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

It's the same shit isn't it? Indian I guess.

What's weirder, a black guy with a Scottish accent or a white guy with a Jamaican accent?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

A white guy with a Jamaican accent. I've never been to Scotland but SURELY they have their fair share of black people? :argh:

Ryback or Bryback?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

> I've never been to Scotland but SURELY they have their fair share of black people?


I've been a few times and I saw a few black women, no black men though. Ireland too, been there and never seen any black people. I guess it depends what part you go to though.

Bryback by far. Gotta be healthy.

Damien Sandow is the best newcomer of the last five years. Agree or Disagree?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Absolutely agree. Sandow makes Barrett look like Jack Swagger. :side:

Well, maybe not that far but what a fucking legend this guy is.

Would you be content with Barrett never winning a world championship if Undertaker lost to him in the WrestleMania main event? Yes, or No?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Ah, that's pretty hard, but no. Beating Taker at Mania would put him over HUGE but if they didn't capitalize on that heat by giving him a World Title, it would be meaningless.

Money In The Bank or King Of The Ring?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

MITB, because it adds an element of surprise to the remainder of the year.

Backlash or Extreme Rules


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm going to say Extreme Rules because off the top of my head, I can't really think of anything memorable that ever happened at Backlash. I'm sure tons of stuff did, it's just blacked out of my head. The only thing from Backlash I remember is Orton vs Foley. Extreme Rules is routinely the best PPV of the year. 

Sadly, it will no longer be the best PPV of the year now that it has unfortunately been moved to May, which is WWE's "fuck it" month, as I call it, where they completely abandon absolutely every care, ambition or desire to create a good, or even a mediocre product and just say fuck it, we're throwing the worst crap you've ever seen out there because WrestleMania is over, the post WrestleMania season is over and we're spending our time thinking about the summer. It has deeply saddened me to see Extreme Rules reduced to this.

SummerSlam or Royal Rumble?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Royal Rumble. 

Spring or Autumn?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

> I'm going to say Extreme Rules because off the top of my head, I can't really think of anything memorable that ever happened at Backlash. I'm sure tons of stuff did, it's just blacked out of my head.


You forgot about The GOAT returning and helping Rock win the Title? That was pretty huge.

Rumble by far.

EDIT: late. Spring.

Who's facial expressions are better, Damien Sandow's or Alberto Del Rio's?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Damien Sandow. He's a master at them.

Who do you prefer, Darren Young or Titus O'neil?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> You forgot about The GOAT returning and helping Rock win the Title? That was pretty huge.


Don't remember it. Must've blocked it out of my head because of Rock winning the title. 

Titus. Darren Young has no charisma at all. The dog bark alone owns Darren Young's existence.

Who would you rather fire, Mcintyre, Slater or Mahal?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't care about any of the three enough to single one out as the worst. Mahal & Drew are just bland jobbers who are going nowhere, there's something I absolutely LOATH about Heath Slater, so him I guess.

Playstation or Xbox?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Playstation by MILES. Easier to navigate, better controller, Blu Ray player, not paying for Online, etc. I'm so happy they finally brought the ENTIRE Mass Effect series, the best video game series of all time to PS3. The original was always an XBOX exclusive but now we have all of them, bwahahahahahaha. PS3 smokes XBOX, like Iranian Tobacco. Boom.

Pizza or Chicken Wings?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Don't eat much fast food these days, but I like both. It depends on what mood I'm in, right now I'd rather a pizza.

Miz TV or Piper's Pit? (The current in-ring Piper's Pit with senile drunk old man Piper, not the classic set.)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Neither because I hate talk shows, but if I had to choose, I don't care how much heat I get for this, Miz tv, because I'm sorry, I absolutely hate Roddy Piper. I just can't stand his style of cutting promos, he's literally channel changing material for me, and I know a lot of people feel that way about Miz, and it's starting to even get that way with me as a babyface, but at this point I'm sticking with Miz, who I do still like, despite him having major problems right now and me being very apathetic as to what WWE does with him.

Miz or Kofi?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Kofi right now because Miz is literally the wost babyface of all time. The Gobbeldy Gooker did a better job at getting the crowd behind him than the miz does.

Hardcore Division or Cruserweight Division


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Now I know why I stay away from the WWE section. Anyways...

Cruiserweight aka the GOAT.

2011 or 2012? _(for wrestling)_


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

2011, indy and WWE wise

NSYNC or The Backstreet Boys


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'll let my childhood dictate my answer, so Backstreet Boys.

Batman & Robin or The Incredible Hulk (Ang Lee's)?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

B and R by default. never saw Hulk.

The Incredible Hulk or Batman Begins.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Batman Begins, loved it to death and it's my favorite of the trilogy.


Gordon-Levitt or Bale


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That's tough. I think I'd go with JGL.

Eva Green or Olga Kurylenko?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Olga.

beer or wine?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Never had wine so that substance beer wins.

CM Punk in 2011 or CM Punk in 2012?

lazy question as I virtually asked the same a page ago 8*D


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Tough one. I liked the summer of punk, but I'm enjoying his heel run at the moment too. 

I'll go 2012 because of the heel run + his matches with Bryan.

Metallica or Motorhead?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Metallica

Metallica or Megadeth.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Metallica. Megadeth was close.

Metal from the '90's or '00's?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

90's. 

Daft Punk or deadmau5?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

deadmau5


:kobe3 or :kobe



8*D


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:kobe

:stevie or :carra


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Stevie is the man.

Thom Yorke (see sig) or Pitbull? (be careful with your answer here)


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Yorke. 

Red Hot Chilli Peppers or RUSH?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

RUSH

Watching movies in the theater or with buds at home?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

hmm though one. i'll go with theater.

Watching sports at home with buddies or at the stadium.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

stadium, much prefer it too.


Multiplayer split screen or online gaming.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ugh fuck you magic- 

multiplayer

GIANTS or SWIFT


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

???

What Giants are you referring to?

I'll go with the New York Giants due to their BRADY KILLING.

Torrie Wilson or Trish Stratus.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Trish. 

AJ or Layla?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Layla b/c the blonde = FUCK

AFI or Blaqk Audio?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

dont know the second so ill say AFI

my avy or sig?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

sig by a very considerable margin.

every other dame alive or Mila Kunis?

8*D


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

avy

same question.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

MILA

and neither at tkok.

We're never getting back together or You belong to me. 8*D


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

are those Swift songs? idk.

Lady Gaga or Cascada?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

neither

ric flair or arn ?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Flair. Arn rocks that SWAG too.

Steven Richards as leader of bWo or Steven Richards as leader of Right to Censor?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

right to censor 

cena/punk from summerslam 2012 or summerslam 2011?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

2011. 2012 wasn't a straight up singles match. Big Show was in there.

Kurt Angle's 10 german suplexes or Kurt Angle's moonsault?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Germahn plexes all day.

A spot on the entrance ramp or a spot on the spanish anounce table?


----------



## TigerBoy979 (Aug 8, 2012)

Spanish announce table.

Australia or New Zealand?


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I LOVE Queenstown and everything about it, so based on that NZ. (Sorry Aussies)

Too hot or too cold?


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Too hot.

Comedy or Horror?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Nov said:


> Too hot.
> 
> Comedy or Horror?


COMEDY!!!

Will Farrel or Seth Rogan?


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Will Ferrell

Adam Sandler or Ben Stiller?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Never seen a Seth Rogan film, and Elf is my second-favorite Christmas film evar, so I'll go with Ferell.

EDIT: Adam Sandler. Seems significantly less awkward.

Unforgiven 2008, No Mercy 2008 or Cyber Sunday 2008?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Cyber Sunday. Wish they'd bring it back.

Divine Comedy or Paradise Lost?

or, if you haven't read either, Twitter or Facebook


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Facebook.

_In a tenured retrospective_: WWE Intercontinental Championship or NWA/WCW/WWE United States Championship?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

WWE Intercontinental Championship

Like Heyman more as a manager with CM Punk or Brock Lesnar?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

With CM Punk

Trish Starus or Lita?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Lita

Jim Ross or Gorilla Monsoon?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

JR. Love Monsoon's interactions with Heenan & the like, too.

Winter or Spring or Summer or Fall?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

invalid question. there are four options. :kobe

:troll


Spring



Shrooms or MDMA?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Can't pick off experience. Which one do I want atm? E.

Kane & X-Pac or The Undertaker & Big Show?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

undertaker/show

weed or beer?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Never tried weed, but would probably go for it over anything alcoholic.

Sly Cooper and the Thievius Racconnus, Sly 2: Band of Thieves or Sly 3: Honor Among Thieves?


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Never played them but originals are usually always the best so ill go with the first.

Brunettes or blondes?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

My opinion changes all the time, but I'm into brunettes right now.

The Beatles or The Rolling Stones


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Beatles










*OR*


----------



## TigerBoy979 (Aug 8, 2012)

Eve Torres

Randy Orton or Batista


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Orton

Shredded Wheat or Weetabix?


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Weetabix

Corn Flakes or Bran Flakes?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Bran Flakes.

_*snort*_ Corn Flakes as an option. That's hilarious.

Disturbed or Genesis?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Disturbed

Arch Enemy or In Flames?


----------



## Sorrow Hill (Apr 13, 2009)

In Flames.

McDonalds or KFC?


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

McDonalds

Call Of Duty or Medal Of Honor: Allied Assault?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Neither because all first person military shooters are the same.

Coffee cake (right answer, eating it right now) or chocolate cake?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Coffee cake

Damien Sandow or Dean Ambrose?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Damien "The Godfather of promos" Sandow. But Dean Ambrose could occupy the top heel spot one day, he's amazing too. WWE cannot afford to drop the ball on these two jawdroppingly amazing performers. They're quite good at that though. If they don't own a combined 10 world titles or more by the end of their career, that would be a real shame.

Dean Ambrose or CM Punk on the mic?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

atm CM Punk, but Dean is really impressing me.

ryback or morrison? :troll


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Ryback

Metal Gear Solid or Splinter Cell series?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Splinter Cell

Damien Sandow or Antonio Cesaro?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Damien Sandow.

Santino Marella or Zack Ryder?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Fuck both of them, but Santino because I liked his heel run.

Tensai or Ryback


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Fuck both of them, but Ryback because I haven't seen him humiliated yet.

Bad blowjob that goes on for ages or bad hand-job that only lasts a couple of minutes.

Think about it.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hand job. A tight grip will always beat a bite...

Stefani Germannotta or Lady Gaga?

8*D _(you have to pick)_


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Gaga because I'M ON THE EDGE OF GLORY

AC/DC or Metallica


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^IMO

Metallica. Once again, plenty of props to AC/DC too.

The Devil Wears Prada or Attack! Attack!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Had to do a bit of Spotify sampling for both, given I'd never heard any songs from either, and eventually only ended up barely preferring Attack! Attack!. 

Both were a mixed bag for me. A!A! delivered relatively good songwriting and vocals, but felt a bit droning; it didn't feel like it pushed itself hard enough. Devil Wears Prada, on the other hand, had a good taste in melodies, but fell short on its generic as fuck lyrics, and its abysmal screaming.

It should be noted, however, that they were pretty far apart genres, which makes the comparison more about that, than the bands themselves.

David Guetta or Fatboy Slim?


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Fatboy Slim

Trance or Dubstep?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Dubstep


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Dubstep 
KATY PERRY









*OR*

ZOOEY DESCHANEL


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Zoey. I've heard through stories of encounters that she's a bit less of a bitch.

Cartoon Network or Nickolodeon?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nick by along shot

Twitter or Facebook


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Twitter. Although they're both pretty bad and I barely use them.

Which match did you enjoy more: The 6 man TLC match with Ryback and Team Hell No vs The Shield or the Dolph Ziggler vs Cena ladder match?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Didn't watch.

Better year for movies: 2011 or 2012?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

2012

Terminator or Die Hard


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Terminator

Total Recall or Predator?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Total Recall because of Jessica Biel and Kate Beckinsale.

Jessica Biel









*OR*

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Based purely on looks, Kate. Super hot.

Pepsi or Coke?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Pepsi. I am the 1%

Wrestlemania 15 or Wrestlemania X Seven


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WrestleMania 17

Who would you rather CM Punk face at WrestleMania, Rock or Undertaker?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Taker. 

Ken Anderson or Alex Riley?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Alex Riley in a landslide.

Who might have the bigger year in 2013: Dolph Ziggler or Antonio Cesaro?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Tough one. I'll say Ziggler. I think he'll win the world title.

HBK or Taker?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Deadman.

Emma Stone or Emma Roberts?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not familiar with either.



> Taker.


REALLY? I can't fathom how anybody would rather see Punk suffer in the midcard, let alone in a match where he has no alternative but to job over being in an actual important match, the main event with Rock, unless they just hate Punk. After all Punk's done for WWE, it's going to make me throw up watching him get punished like this while Cena reaps the rewards for the 100000'th time. If they don't do something big with Barrett or Sandow (yeah right, they never will), this match might even put me off ordering WM, which I never do.

Shield vs Ryback and Team Hell No or Undertaker vs Triple H at WrestleMania? And no, a match being held AT WrestleMania doesn't make it better, keep that in mind.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'd want Punk vs Taker over Rock too.

Umm. Well, even though Undertaker won, I know I marked harder for the TLC so that wins.

Star Wars or Star Trek?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Loved both. Wasn't as crazy as others for HHH/Taker but still a great match nontheless. 

Shield vs Ryback/Hell no is fresh in my mind, but I give it **** 1/2 still. **** 3/4 for Taker/HHH

so Taker/HHH





 or 




DAMN IT CODY.

I did mark harder for SHIELD, but had HHH/Taker as a higher rating.

and Star Wars.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'll pick TAZZ. It's quite a theme.

Seinfeld or Curb Your Enthusiasm?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Seinfeld. 

Paramore or Deftones?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I'd want Punk vs Taker over Rock too.


And I just don't get why. I thought you were a Punk fan, don't you want his match to matter? You might as well just whip out your dick and piss in his mouth. He needs a WrestleMania main event already, and he needs it with no less than the biggest star in wrestling history, and no, that isn't Taker.

Deftones

The Dark Knight or The Dark Knight Rises?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah, b/c like I give a shit about "gassed after 3 minutes" Dwayne Johnson. He needs to fuck off. Undertaker vs CM Punk at WrestleMania is the dream match for me. Oh no Punk loses. He's gonna lose it regardless. Losing to Undertaker at WrestleMania after having his championship reign hit the 400 day mark > working vs Rock any day. Especially if Punk wins at WrestleMania only to lose it at a lesser event. Which I can't possibly think is fitting. Do I want Punk to win at WrestleMania? Of course. Would be great and he deserves it. Losing to The Undertaker? Now there is and never will be any shame at that.

The Dark Knight by a considerable margin.

Kill Bill Vol 1 or Kill Bill Vol 2?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Vol 1. 

Ambrose or Rollins?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Yeah, b/c like I give a shit about "gassed after 3 minutes" Dwayne Johnson. He needs to fuck off. Undertaker vs CM Punk at WrestleMania is the dream match for me. Oh no Punk loses. He's gonna lose it regardless. Losing to Undertaker at WrestleMania after having his championship reign hit the 400 day mark > working vs Rock any day. Especially if Punk wins at WrestleMania only to lose it at a lesser event. Which I can't possibly think is fitting. Do I want Punk to win at WrestleMania? Of course. Would be great and he deserves it. Losing to The Undertaker? Now there is and never will be any shame at that.


I hate Rock as much as you do but the FACT is, he's a bigger star than Taker and the FACT is, Taker's not main eventing Mania, he's midcarding just like EVERYONE else. Whoever faces Rock gets the closer and that's what he needs. It's embarassing that people like Sid and Miz have main evented WrestleMania and Punk hasn't. Losing a pointless match to Taker, in the midcard, for NOTHING, that doesn't benefit him at ALL, after all he's done for them and for Taker to just fucking disappear again and beat the top heel for NO reason is not worth it. It's an absolute slap in the face to somebody who's above that kind of treatment, and if I were Punk I'd quit just to teach them a lesson about how you treat your top acts. The fact that this match is going to happen makes me fucking SICK.

Volume 1. 

EDIT ~ Dean Ambrose of course. DEM MIC SKILLZ.

Goodfellas or The Godfather.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Rock doesn't even need to work WrestleMania. That's my answer on that. Besides, Punk vs Rock is happening at the Rumble. No WAY they would be awful enough to give it to us twice. Even if they do, yeah Punk wouldn't win the rematch either. Especially if he survived the first. Rock is no doubt gonna work vs Cena again as it is. There's your answer. Punk wasn't gonna be last on the card anyways. Cena will be.

Goodfellas.

X-Men Origins: Wolverine or X-Men: First Class?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Rock doesn't even need to work WrestleMania. That's my answer on that. Besides, Punk vs Rock is happening at the Rumble. No WAY they would be awful enough to give it to us twice. Even if they do, yeah Punk wouldn't win the rematch either. Especially if he survived the first. Rock is no doubt gonna work vs Cena again as it is. There's your answer. Punk wasn't gonna be last on the card anyways. Cena will be.


I don't buy this. If Rock faces Punk and Cena faces Taker, they close with Rock/Punk because Rock is bigger than Cena and Taker put together. Just like how Brock Lesnar is bigger than Cena and they closed with Lesnar vs Triple H at SummerSlam.

Them facing at the Rumble has nothing to do with it, the Rumble is a secondary PPV. Cena already got Rock at the big show, time to let somebody better than him have a crack at Rock at Mania, win or lose. I don't even care if he loses to Rock as long as he main events. Being in a throwaway midcard match with Taker is NOT acceptable for a performer the calibur of Punk.

First Class, I thought the Wolverine Origins movie was terrible.

Looking more forward to: Iron Man 3 or Thor 2?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Cena vs Rock II has much more of a shot at occurring than two CM Punk vs Rock matches do. Brock vs Triple H main eventing was easy. The other main events were Sheamus vs Del Rio & Punk vs Cena vs Show. Neither were that big. A first time dream match certainly was going to overtake those. Punk losing to Rock is ok b/c it goes on last? Ha. I fail to see how that's acceptable but losing to Undertaker isn't. Not gonna speculate on it being in the middle of the show or not b/c that's a toss up. If Rock vs Brock & Cena vs Taker, aka the rumored matches months ago, were to happen, I'd be willing to be money Cena vs Taker would end the show. So, I'm not with you on being sold that the Rock will main event just cause of who he is. Not one bit. Cena yes. Rock, nope. Considering they'll probably be working vs each other, well then it's a moot point in general. I'd mark so hard if Rock only worked Rumble and didn't do anything else.

It's so pathetic that the WWE has to base crap off of Hollywood fame. Get your mind right Vince. Appeal to the wrestling fans. The fans that know The Undertaker is the legendary force of the company. Rocky has a bigger name outside of the sport. Sure. Inside with the respect and praise? No way. That's all Undertaker.

Haven't seen a trailer for Thor II yet, so Iron Man III by default.

WrestleMania 26, WrestleMania 27, or WrestleMania 28?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

WrestleMania 28

AJ Lee or Layla?


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

AJ Lee.

Scarecrow's world from Arkham Asylum or Ra's Al Ghul's Demon trials and boss fight From Arkham City?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

SCARECROW by far, kickass villain 

Ryback or Crimson?


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Ryback - Crimson sucks

Sable or Sunny?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Sable by a good margin

Goldberg or Sting


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Sting

Alexander The Great or Genghis Khan?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Alexander the Great.

Greeks or Romans?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Greeks.

Kane circa '97 - '03 or Kane circa '04 - '11? _(basically with or without mask not counting the return)_


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

1997 to 2003, easily.

Ric Flair or CM Punk?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ah. Almost impossible for me to pick. Considering the fix I'm on atm, Punker wins.

Rob Van Dam or Jeff Hardy?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RVD. 

WWE or TNA?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

TNA in modern times. WWE from 2002 - 2007

Jeff Hardy or Steve Austin :troll


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Depends on the time period for me.

EDIT ~ Austin. although, I'm not one to stray away from enjoying Hardy.

_Which brought more entertainment_: WWE Hardcore Championship or WCW Cruiserweight Championship?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Unpopular answer, Hardcore

AJ or Stephanie Mcmahon


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

AJ Lee.

Iced Earth or Sonata Arctica?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Iced earth.

Selena gomez or Taylor Swift.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Selena.

Batman & Robin or Superman Returns?


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Batman and Robin.

Comedy or Horror?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Comedy 

Tables, Ladders or Stairs?


----------



## Sorrow Hill (Apr 13, 2009)

Tables.

Paris or Milan?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't really know but I'll say Milan because I have far more interest in going to Italy than France.

Iphone or Android?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Android. 

Promos: Punk or Ambrose?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CM Punk

Promos: Stone Cold Steve Austin or The Rock?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Stone Cold.





 or 



?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

The first one.

Slash or Eddie Van Halen


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Slash 

Will Ferrell or Adam Sandler?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Will Ferrell,Sandler is horrible.

Robin Van Persie or Wayne Rooney?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Thought they were going to be crooners. Neither, idk.

Sinbad the comedian or Sinbad the pirate?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Sinbad the pirate.

Australia or England?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

England

Dreamworks or Disney


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Dreamworks.

Get paper cuts all over your body and jump into a pool of lemon juice.. or put a toothpick under your large toenail and kick a wall as hard as you can?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

What lovely choices...

Paper cuts. At least it wouldn't leave any permanent damage.

Dr. Pepper or Sprite?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Sprite. Haven't drank the other in god knows, but I faintly recall finding it abysmal as a colt.

Egoraptor or JonTron?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Egoraptor

Black chick or Irish chick?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Irish Chicks. Although I'm sure If I dated one the accent would get annoying after a while. :side:

Dark or White Chocolate?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Dark chocolate

paradise or valhalla?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

vanhalla 

Finding Nemo or Monsters Inc.?


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Monsters Inc.

American Football or English (rest of the world) Football?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

English. We have the real Football. But I don't really care for it too much.

Tall or Small Women?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It depends how big. I don't want midgets nor giants. I'll take the happy medium.

Are we all dying tomorrow, yes or no?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Same. Maybe I should of been more specific. When I was thinking of tall women I had someone 5'10 and above in mind (that's considered tall for a women) and small I was thinking of someone maybe not much bigger than AJ's height.

No.

Jeff Jarrett or Raven?


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

RAVEN. With no hesitation.

Who was the better worker: Malenko or Benoit?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Benoit.

Brodus Clay or Tensai?


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Tensai. I hate both but Tensai was at least decent in Japan and can work when he tries. Brodus is stuck with a horrible gimmick and still needs work in the ring.

would you rather bring back: Trish or Lita?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Trish

Yes or no, will the Justice League movie rival the success of The Avengers? I realize it's early to ask but I've got nothing else....


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Raven

Lex Luger or Buff Bagwell


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Trish
> 
> Yes or no, will the Justice League movie rival the success of The Avengers? I realize it's early to ask but I've got nothing else....


Part of me wants to say yes only b/c of Batman & me hating The Avengers movie. But, truthfully I'm saying no. It could come close. Rival it? No way. Marvel is the cash cow of the comic book movie area. All DC has is Batman. And unless Nolan is attached to this, it won't be on the same level.

Lex Luger.

WCW circa 1995 or WWF circa 1995?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

WCW

Pulp Fiction or Reservoir Dogs


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Pulp Fiction.

WWE or TNA.


----------



## Sorrow Hill (Apr 13, 2009)

WWE.

Caucasian women or asian women?


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Asian women.

What's more important: How many times you win a championship or how long you hold a championship?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm going to go with length in my personal opinion. A few long reigns always seems to trump many shorter reigns if I were in wrestling.

Dashing Cody Rhodes or Dashingly Demented Cody Rhodes?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Demented Cody Rhodes.

The Rock or Austin.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Austin.

Heel Rap Cena or Face Rap Cena?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Heel rap Cena.

Ryback or Big D Langston.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ryback.

MVP or Shelton Benjamin?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Tough one,I guess I'll go with MVP.

Galaxy chocolate or Snickers chocolate?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Galaxy. 

Bath or Shower?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bath. Much more comfortable, not a fan of showers. Whenever I take a shower I tend to freeze, so I try to stick with baths. 

Twix or Mars?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Mars, Twix is too crunchy.

Flake or Ripple?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I Curry I said:


> Mars, Twix is too crunchy.
> 
> Flake or Ripple?


Flake.

Jesus is real and you get to go to heaven forever but via a really boring life

or

Jesus is not real and you know nothing after death but you get to party til you die?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

First one, by far.

World ends and you get to spend armaggedon with your family

or 

World doesn't end but you are an alcoholic homeless person with no one to talk to


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I'd be an alive alcoholic homeless person and then I'd sort my life out. 

Would you rather be an alcoholic or a pot head?


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I'd be an alive alcoholic homeless person and then I'd sort my life out.
> 
> Would you rather be an alcoholic or a pot head?


Pot head, at least it's fun.

Blondes or brunettes?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I'd say being drunk is a lot more fun than being stoned to be honest. I'm not into weed though so each to their own I guess.

Blondes.

How do you perceive John Cena, nice guy or hypocritical douche?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Brunettes.

Edit: hypocritical douche

Mexican chicks or Asian chicks?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Mexican/Latino. Not into Asians AT ALL.

what's the most important, face, tits or ass?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Mexican chicks 

Got to be face, but you gotta love boobs and ass though

Michael Cole heel or Jerry Lawler face?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Heel Cole. Anything beats Jerry Lawler with Brawlin Buddies.

Punk or JBL on commentary?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Punk but i would rather have him as a wrestler

Miz TV or The Miz on commentary?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

JBL

edit: Miz on commentary

Rice or Pasta?


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Pasta

Winter or Summer?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Winter,I love winters and despise summers.

Russia or China?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

^ Is that because it's really hot in Egypt in the summer? Lol.

Russia.

Bears or Lions?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

^ Its actually not THAT hot in Egypt,Its Kuwait though thats fucking hellfire "I was born and raised there".I've also just loved the cold,I love winters and how people wear extra clothing at winters.I love the entire feeling of being cold,October to February are my favourite months.

Anyway,Lions.

Red shirt or white shirt?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

A lot more hot then what we get in England though. If it wasn't cold here so much I might appreciate the cold more :side:

Red shirt.

Bobby Lashley or Mark Henry?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Mark Henry

Ryback or Ryblack?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ryback.

Christmas cards or Christmas crackers?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Christmas crackers.

Giving presents or receiving presents?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Christmas crackers.

Giving presents or receiving presents?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Receiving presents

Action or Horror movies?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Horror movies.

Arab girls or Indian girls?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Arab girls

Triple H or HBK?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

HBK 

The Sims or SimCity


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

the sims

eminem or ice cube?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Eminem

tupac or Biggie?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Tupac.

Nightwish or Amaranthe?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Amaranthe

Manowar or gamma ray?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Gamma Ray. Any band that creates a song as epic as Blood Religion is on huge level with me.

The Cam-Am Connection or Power & Glory?


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Power and Glory.

The Rockers or the Hart Foundation?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Rockers.

An evening with John Cena and he will answer any question you ask with 100% complete honesty (and also what would you ask him?) and he would also give you a lift home...

or 

an evening with CM Punk and Dolph Ziggler where they stay in character, don't answer shit, and then flip you off at the end of the night?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

An evening with John Cena,I'd ask him for advice and some personal questions.

The name Naomi or Maria?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Given that I'm apathetic towards Punk and Ziggler, Cena would be an obvious choice. I would most likely ask him about life as an employee of the demanding WWE system of touring and work ethics, and maybe also about anyone he's ever had beef with (since I've really never heard Cena talk negatively about anybody, at least out of character).

EDIT: Maria. Sounds a bit more peaceful.

Family Guy or Robot Chicken?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Family Guy. 

Dogs or Cats?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Dogs or Cats?


Dogs, every fucking time. And big dogs at that. I don't care for little dogs.

You have one one woman to fuck for the rest of your life and her name is:

Nancy or Martha?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agreed on dogs. Don't care for cats.

I think I'd go with Martha, although they're equally terrible names.

If you had to chose one which would you rather be: Blind or Deaf?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> If you had to chose one which would you rather be: Blind or Deaf?



I think I'd go blind as I really feel sounds. Being deaf I think I would constantly feel like I was being left out of something. But being blind I would have sounds, music and my imagination.

Locked in a room with no visits from anybody for the rest of your natural life, but you also have access to every book ever written...

or 

You are free to roam the world, but there is just nature; no music, books or anything created by another human?


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

free to roam the world without music, books etc. I think I'd end up killing myself eventually if I was all alone.

Skyrim or Oblivion?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

The latter. With nothing but nature, the world would rise back to tranquillity. No wars. No fighting. No corruption or pollution by humans. Just peace.

EDIT: Haven't played Oblivion yet, but have expressed an interest in it, with its apparently superior quests. Skyrim, in that case.

Trying to survive in a city with *hundreds* of fast, smart zombies, or with *millions* of slow, braindead zombies?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Millions because if they're slow and braindead, it won't matter how many there are, you'll just outsmart/outrun them and be able to flee the city.

Pirate fiction or Zombie fiction?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Pirates

Toasters or Ovens


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Toasters. Rarely use the Oven. 

Microwaves or Grills?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Microwaves. I don't ever grill anything.

The website in my signature or http://heeeeeeeey.com/


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'll go with http://heeeeeeeey.com/ 

Be in a wheelchair for the rest of your life or lose both of your arms?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

No legs. Society has created far more conveniences to suit the wheelchair types.

Granny Smith Apples, Braeburn Apples, or McIntosh Apples?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

^ Interesting answer. Having the ability to walk is so precious though, you could always get fake arms if you lost both your arms anyway.

Granny Smith, since I haven't really come across those other two types much.

If you had to be a giant or a midget for a day - which would you be?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Midget. I could see the world and daily routine around me from a much more interesting perspective, and not have to be shot down by the military.

Bubblewrap or Styrofoam?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Bubble-wrap, can amuse you for days.

Blu-tac or glue?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

BLU-TAC. It's so trippy how things get lost in balls of it.

Alison Brie or Kate Upton?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

eh. Alison Brie I guess. Is it bad that I had to Google both of them?

Mario or Luigi?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Nostalgia said:


> eh. Alison Brie I guess. Is it bad that I had to Google both of them?
> 
> Mario or Luigi?


No, not at all. don't know what's special about Brie tbh.

and Mario. Love that character

Microsoft or Apple?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Microsoft

jingle_SWAG's avatar or signature?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Signature. Moar variety, and the avatar is focused primarily on Karla's worst attribute: her face.

Best Privilege of being Premium: Arcade, Chatbox, Golden Username, Usename Changes, Usertitle Changes or a VIP Section?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

I have to say that chatbox is the one that intrigues me most.

Taylor Swift or Victoria Justice?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Arcade, Chatbox, Golden Username, Usename Changes, Usertitle Changes

Edit: Taylor Swift, don't know other option.

CM Punk or The Rock


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

I really like Cm Punk but it's impossible to look past the Rock.

Cena or Sheamus.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

CM Punk 

Edit: Cena

Edge or Batista?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Edge by a mile.

Reigns, Rollins or Ambrose.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Rollins. Better wrestler and talker than the two.

Extreme Rules 2011 or Extreme Rules 2012?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Agreed on Edge.

Atm, Ambrose. But things could change.

Edit: Extreme Rules 2011 purely for Christian's title win

Golf or Tennis?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Golf mainly due to the fact I have never played Tennis, wouldn't mind trying it sometime as I enjoy watching it.

Undertaker/HBK WM matches or Undertaker/HHH WM matches.


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

tennis

Dark side taker or the american badass?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Undertaker/HBK matches.

Edit: Deadman Taker

Mexico or Canada?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Canada, the Switzerland of the west.

France or Germany?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I Curry I said:


> Canada, the Switzerland of the west.
> 
> France or Germany?


France

Mic skills or in ring skills?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

If you had to have one average and one great, then ring skills. If you were awful at one and great at the other mic work.

The Miz or Jack Swagger?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Miz

Del Rio or Cesaro?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Nostalgia said:


> The Miz
> 
> Del Rio or Cesaro?


Cesaro

MITB or Royal Rumble?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Royal Rumble

Early nights or staying up really late?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Royal Rumble, best match of the year

Edit: Staying up late, it's 3am just now.

MITB or KOTR?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

3am here as well

MITB. Hate the king gimmick wrestlers get from winning KOTR

Who would you rather have sex with: A ugly, obese middle-aged woman or a very good looking ******?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

******, don't truely know til it's in front of you but I don't think I'd neccesarily be too bothered.

Travel countries to your East or to your West?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

^ Lol I like that attitude

West. Want to visit America more than anywhere else.

Cameron or Naomi? (Brodus Clay's dancers)


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Naomi, better wrestler, better ass.

Battle of the useless valets: Rosa Mendes or Aksana?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rosa

Battle of the underutilized wrestlers: Hunico or Alex Riley?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

That is really tough, Alex Riley because he just has charisma where hunico doesn't.

Sticking with it: Drew Mcintyre or Jinder Mahal?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Drew McIntyre. Really don't care for Jinder Mahal, whereas Drew is just meh to me.

Continuing: Curt Hawkins or Zack Ryder?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Zack ryder, has prove he can get himself over.

2nd gen underused: Ted Dibiase or Michael McGillcutty?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ted DiBiase. I actually like the guy, shame he's not getting pushed.

Randy Orton or Sheamus?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Orton, he messes up a lot but he's much more entertaining.

Hell No or Rhodes Scholars?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rhodes Scholars. 

Justin Gabriel and Tyson Kidd or The Usos?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Rhodes Scholars

EDIT - International Airstrike

Chris Benoit or The Great Khali


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

obby said:


> Rhodes Scholars
> 
> EDIT - International Airstrike
> 
> Chris Benoit or The Great Khali


Benoit, and Tyson Kidd

PTP or cryme tyme?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cryme Tyme

elbow drop or knee drop?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Elbow Drop, pretty sweet no matter who does it.

Sleep in the dark with a grizzly bear locked in a cage beside your bed for a million bucks, or drink 10 full mugs of really spoiled egg nog for a million?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Dark grizzly bear, only fear to deal with.

Fight a duck the size of a horse or 100 duck-sized horses.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd take the bear.

edit: Duck the size of a horse

Bus or Train?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Train, chance of getting an invaluable table.

Passenger in the front or the back seat?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Back seat ftw

Birthday or Christmas?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Birthday, it's your day and there are no religious connotations.

Coffee or tea?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tea. Never tried Coffee, although I don't like the smell of it.

If you had to: sleep in a forest or a sleep in a graveyard?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Forest, more materials to use.

Would you rather sleep on a street or in a 1 acre field with a single sheep in it?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The field with the sheep. 

Snooker or Darts?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Snooker, seems more skillful at the highest level, more fun to play.

Volleyball or Handball?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Nostalgia said:


> The field with the sheep.
> 
> Snooker or Darts?


Darts and Volleyball

solitaire or Jenga?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Jenga, more people and more intensity.

Monopoly or Mouse trap?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Monopoly

Kurt Angle or Giant Gonzalez


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Kurt.

Taker or Kane?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I Curry I said:


> Kurt.
> 
> Taker or Kane?


Taker

Art or Math?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Maths, I've been creatively dyslexic since birth and I'm naturally good with numbers.

Languages or science?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Science. 

Ricky Steamboat or Big Daddy V


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Ricky Steamboat (I'm sensing a theme)

Medieval war or Modern war?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Medieval War because Lord of The Rings

and yes, you are indeed

Steve Austin or Rosey


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

obby said:


> Medieval War because Lord of The Rings
> 
> and yes, you are indeed
> 
> Steve Austin or Rosey


Steve, my second all time fave

Emma Watson's short hair style or Miley's new short hair style?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I HATE HATE HATE Miley's hair so Emma wins

Mick Foley or Ricky Ortiz?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Foley

Hunger games or Harry Potter?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Harry Potter

Sex in an air plane bathroom or sex in a car?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Harry Potter, expected more out of Hunger Games. And sex in a car as long as it's not moving. lol

To be able to walk on water, or to be able breath under water?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Walking on water just like DAT CHRIST would be insanely cool and a great way to travel, so that. Can't say I have any desire to breath underwater or do anything that has to do with going underwater. 

Shield or Nexus?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Nexus

Wade Barrett or Magnus


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Barrett

William Regal or Finlay?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Finlay

Three Hour RAW or One Hour RAW


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

3 hours, RAW deserves the time tbh, just needs better booking of the lower card.

Bob Barker for price is right, or drew carey?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

William Regal

Btw walking on water might be scary,I mean sharks can still get your ass and you can't get down water and hide somewhere.

Edit: Don't know what you're talking about,Sorry.

Scatman or Gangnam Style?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oppa Gangnam Style

Futurama or South Park?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Futurama.

Power Metal or Progressive Metal?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oppa Gangnam Style
> 
> Futurama or South Park?


I watch Futurama more than SP so gonna go with Zoidberg. I watch South Park from time to time, but not enough. And Power Metal, I guess.

Youtube or Daily Motion? GOD youtube has been pissing me off lately.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I prefer Youtube as far as the format goes, but a lot of the WWE stuff can't be found there, so DailyMotion for wrestling and Youtube for everything else.

Oh, and I'm also picking Futurama by a landslide. I just got season 7 on DVD and it's fucking amazing.

Technical wrestling under the WWE style or Puro?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Puro.

WWF European Championship or WCW Television Championship?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Puro.
> 
> WWF European Championship or WCW Television Championship?


My memory is so friggin vague, but gonna say *WWF European Championship* 

Beanie hat, or baseball cap?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Don't like wearing hats often, but certainly beanie wins.

Kick-Ass or Scott Pilgrim vs The World? _(movies only)_


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Scott Pilgrim - Anna Kendrick is in it so it barely beats out Kick Ass

Batman Returns or Batman Begins


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That's actually a lot tougher than one would imagine. Begins is obviously the better overall film, but I'm a mark for Returns & Tim Burton movies. I'm actually gonna have to go with a tie here. I'll let the world gasp.

Ok, here's the clincher: Kick-Ass or Scott Pilgrim vs The World? _(Graphic Novels)_


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Scott Pilgrim by 6 jilion krillion zillions. Point five.

Superman or Captain America


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

obby said:


> Scott Pilgrim by 6 jilion krillion zillions. Point five.
> 
> Superman or Captain America


Gotta go with Superman. 

Transformers or Beasties (Beast Wars)


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Beast Wars

Rob Schneider or David Spade.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

David Spade 

seth green or seth macfarlane?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Both are equally good comedians (maybe Green a bit more than MacF in the last couple of years), but Seth MacFarlane didn't produce a horrifically poor episode of Raw in 2009, so he wins by default.

Apple Fritters, Apple Pies, Apple Tarts, Apple Crumbles or Apple Strudels?


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Apple crumbles. My favorite desert.

MMA or Boxing?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Eh boxing I guess. But I don't really care for either.

Honey or Jam?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Honey

ass or tits?


----------



## randyorko (Dec 31, 2004)

Wow how is a red blooded male suppose to answer that because both are great, but I guess I will choose Ass.
Here's one on the same line as that one. Tits, Ass, or Pussy?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tits

Green or Blue?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Green. Fuck conformity.

The Fast and the Furious, 2 Fast 2 Furious or Tokyo Drift?


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

2 Fast 2 Furious

The Fifth Element or Blade Runner?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Blade Runner

Tolkien or CS Lewis


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

CS Lewis, not really a fan of the Lord of the Rings books

2 Chainz or Wiz Khalifa


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

x iCame2Play x said:


> CS Lewis, not really a fan of the Lord of the Rings books
> 
> 2 Chainz or Wiz Khalifa


*Wiz Khalifa*

3DS or PSP


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Would rather see CM Punk vs Austin Aries or Undertaker vs Sting?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

undertaker vs sting no doubts! don't give a damn about those 2 midgets!

buddy rogers or rick flair?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Flair

Owen or Bret?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:side: Bret

Roderick Strong or Davey Richards


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Davey, I guess, because I am just slightly familiar with him. 

Divas or Knockouts?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Divas

RVD or Booker T?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*RVD*, the man is still a bit entertaining in the ring over on TNA although his aged/beaten up body kinda makes him sloppy. He still puts his best effort thou.

Celtic Cross or Last Ride?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

^ Was always a fan of RVD in WWE. Haven't seen much of his TNA stuff since I haven't watched TNA on a regular basis since 2009.

Last Ride easily. 

Crossface or No Lock?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Nostalgia said:


> ^ Was always a fan of RVD in WWE. Haven't seen much of his TNA stuff since I haven't watched TNA on a regular basis since 2009.
> 
> Last Ride easily.
> 
> Crossface or No Lock?


The NO lock looks painful because how he puts the arm in that position, but Benoit made the crossface look vicious as hell. *Crossface *

Bring back Morrison or bring back Shelton?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Shelton. 

heel austin or heel rock?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Heel Rock

Bring back Carlito or bring back MVP?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*MVP*

Ok with the WWE title design or looking forward to a new one?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

OK with it

MR KENNEDY or CARLITO


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Mr Kennedy

Birthday or Christmas?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Christmas because it's more jolly

Boring Holidays or Exciting Work Days


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Boring Holidays, at least relaxing.

Led Zeppelin or Deep Purple?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Deep Purple 

Better solo?






6:02 to 8:08

*OR*






4:42 to 9:10


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

2


Tyrion Lannister or Daenerys Targaryen


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Don't watch the show but Tyrion Lannister easily because of the poster here. ique2

Ready To Die or Reasonable Doubt?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Don't watch the show but Tyrion Lannister easily because of the poster here. ique2
> 
> Ready To Die or Reasonable Doubt?


Please watch the show, it's the best thing on tv, you can trust me, my word is gold. Boom. 

Tyrion is way better than Dany, anyways, though. She mostly appeals to the female audience.

Never heard them but I'll pick Ready To Die because when I used to listen to some random rap back in the day, the stuff I heard from Biggie was better than Jay Z. 

Santa or Robot Santa?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Robot Santa never gave me gifts as a child

Family Guy or American Dad


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Robot Santa

Edit: Damnit,Family Guy

Family Guy or The Simpsons?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I've gone off both. I'll say Family Guy though as it's at least a cheap laugh, rather than no laugh at all like The Simpsons.

AJ or Kaitlyn?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Hard question. I'd like AJ if she were just a Diva, but I can't stand her as a personality so Kaitlyn ATM, as much as I despise her.

Eve or Kelly Kelly who's hotter


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Kelly Kelly, beautiful eyes.

Twilight Princess or Skyward Sword?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Damn thats hard to answer, they are both so hot and sexy. But I have to go with Kelly Kelly even though Eve is still very hot.

Will you watch RAW on Christmas Eve YES or NO?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

no I'm heading out soon

Run or DMC or Jam Master Jay


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Run DMC

Seth Rollins or Roman Reigns?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Roman Reigns

Brie Bella or Nikki Bella? :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nikki because Brie is a stupid name. That's the best I've got, neither are hot and they look the same regardless, neither are entertaining, so it's coming down to the name.

Alberto Del Rio or Ricardo Rodriguez?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

^ Lol. 

Del Rio.

Watch a Jack Swagger promo or a John Morrison promo?


----------



## Sorrow Hill (Apr 13, 2009)

Ricardo Rodriguez.

Edit: Both are awful but I going with Jack Swagger.

360 or PS3?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

PS3

Your childhood or the present


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Swagger only b/c I can't think of any Morrison ones that turned out to be a bit wacky.

My childhood, by far.

WWE Superstars or NXT? _(counting every episode in existence)_


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*NXT*

Steph/HHH or Lita/Edge?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Edge/Lita

Who'll have a better career, Kofi Kingston or Cody Rhodes? (Kofi's winning so far)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Cody*

styles clash or pedigree?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

"Kofi's winning so far" :lmao

Pedigree when done the original way. Love the Styles Clash tons, but Pedigree is boss.

WWE 2006 or TNA 2006?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> *"Kofi's winning so far"* :lmao
> 
> Pedigree when done the original way. Love the Styles Clash tons, but Pedigree is boss.
> 
> WWE 2006 or TNA 2006?


Statistically, what is laughable about that? More Titles won. more World/WWE Title shots, he has achieved more in his career than Cody has so far.

WWE 2006 by default, I've never watched TNA.

Kassius Ohno or Corey Graves?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Gonna say *WWE 2006* because I am a WWE mark and I have seen more WWE than TNA regardless. 

Edit: and *Kassius Ohno*

HBK vs Shelton in that RAW match or Sheamus vs DB in the no DQ match on RAW 2012.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Statistically, what is laughable about that? More Titles won. more World/WWE Title shots, he has achieved more in his career than Cody has so far.
> 
> WWE 2006 by default, I've never watched TNA.
> 
> Kassius Ohno or Corey Graves?


Stats mean dick. That's what's laughable. Slap as many meaningless championship on him, it doesn't mean a damn thing. He's had one push. It died in 2010. Cody Rhodes got a push and it's remained consistent since it began. Kofi hasn't had a singles match at WrestleMania yet. How about that fact since you're so enamored with them? So yeah, hilarious.

Sheamus vs Danielson.

Harry Potter Books or Movies?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Books.

LOTR books or movies?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Movies. Only read The Hobbit.





 or


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

x iCame2Play x said:


> *Run DMC*
> 
> Seth Rollins or Roman Reigns?


:lmao

2

Torrie Wilson or Sable


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Sable.

Female vocalists or male vocalists?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:O I would have to say I am surprised Sable would be picked

While Female vocalists seem to have more natural talent, when a Male singer nails something he nails it well. So male.

Basketball or American Football


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Never liked Torrie during her WWF/WWE days. Only good in WCW.

Football.

World War 3 or Road Wild? _(basically a 3 ring battle royal vs a yearly outdoor PPV event in Sturgis)_


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WW3, I guess. 

PS3 or XBOX 360?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

PS3.

Fifa or PES?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Fifa owns it

American beer or german beer?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Beer is fucking disgusting

Popcorn with butter or without?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Without.

Booty or Boobs?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Booty

Lee Everett or Rick Grimes?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Lee Everett. Great question BTW (Y)

This Christmas or Last Christmas?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

This Christmas. 

Chewing Gum or Mints?


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Mints

Tic Tacs or Polos?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

tic tacs

divas or knockouts


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Divas

Micheal Cole or Josh Mathews?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cole 

Batman Begins or The Dark Knight Rises?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

The Dark Knight Rises

The Godfather I, II or III ?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I

MVP or Shelton Benjamin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MVP

Jim Cornette or Bobby Heenan?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Cornette

Sunny or Sable?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Sable

TNA or WCW


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Sunny.

Edit : WCW

Brazil or Argentina?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Argentina I guess. 

Peas or Carrots?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Carrots. Fuck peas.


JAY Z or DR.DRE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I like both. Just had both earlier in a meal. 

Dr. Dre

Snoop Dogg or Ice Cube?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Chikkkyde check yoself befo you wreck youself

Ice Cube

Avengers or X Men


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Avengers

Beyonce or Rihanna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rihanna 

Christian or Chris Jericho?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Both great, but Jericho's run in 08-09 was GOAT worthy, so he takes it for me.

Favourite overshadowed country, Canada or New Zealand?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I live in Canada so yeah

GANDALF or DUMBLEDORE


----------



## randyorko (Dec 31, 2004)

Canada

Trish Stratus or Torrie Wilson


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Torrie Wilson by a long, long shot

Gandalf or Dumbledore


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Damn, that's tough, changes by the day really. I'm gonna go with Torrie today 

Damn, late. Not into that kind of shit AT ALL. Harry Potter is terrible though so Gandalf.

Jack Swagger or Jinder Mahal?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Jinder Mahal, but boy is that a horrible question...

Ric Flair or Triple H?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Jinder Mahal

edit: HHH

Bobby Roode's theme or CM Punk's theme


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

CM Punk theme by default because I don't know what Bobby's Roode's theme is. But Punk's theme is a great song regardless.

Dolph Ziggler's theme or Cody Rhodes's theme?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Nostalgia said:


> CM Punk theme by default because I don't know what Bobby's Roode's theme is. But Punk's theme is a great song regardless.
> 
> Dolph Ziggler's theme or Cody Rhodes's theme?


*Cody*

no arms or no legs?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

No legs, them prosthetic ones look the biz. Arms serve for more purposes too.

Juan Mata or Gareth Bale?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Nostalgia said:


> CM Punk theme by default because I don't know what Bobby's Roode's theme is. But Punk's theme is a great song regardless.
> 
> Dolph Ziggler's theme or Cody Rhodes's theme?


Holy shit, you're missing out






Best theme in wrestling today.

Anyways, I don't watch spanish football but from what i've seen juan muta

Austin on the mic or Punk on the mic


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Austin on the mic*

Sting or Undertaker?


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Undertaker

The White Stripes or The Black Keys?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

The Black Keys

Pink Floyd or Led Zeppelin


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Love Pink Floyd, but I love Led Zeppelin more, so Zeppelin.

John Lennon or Paul McCartney?


----------



## MzPipebomb (Jul 11, 2012)

None. Lita or trish


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Lita. Also, that's a weird username. Mizzy has never ever dropped a pipebomb in his historic six year career.

Which name is better, Horatio or Xavier


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Xavier

Inglourious Basterds or Django Unchained?

By the way, if you haven't seen Django Unchained, get your ass to the theater and watch it, movie's *INCREDIBLE*.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Reservoir Dogs > Pulp Fiction > Django Unchained > Jackie Brown > True Romance > Inglorious Basterds 

So Django

Eastwood or Tarantino


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Reservoir Dogs > Pulp Fiction > Django Unchained > Jackie Brown > True Romance > Inglorious Basterds 

So Django

Eastwood or Tarantino


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Tarantino, saw Django on opening day and it was awesome. 

What movie looks better if u havent seen Django
Django Unchained or Gangster Squad?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

True Romance wasn't directed by Tarentino. JS

Django Unchained

Kill Bill 1 or 2?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

It takes place in the Tarantino verse, was written by him, and is included in the official QT boxset, though.

1

ROB VAN DAM or THE SANDMAN


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*RVD*

Tattoos or Piercings?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

tattoos


blondes or brunettes


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I hate both but piercings are worse

edit - changes every day almost, but right now I'm for brunettes

GIFS or JPEGS


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*JPEGS*

touch screen or keypad?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

you change your avatar to a different GIF six times a day and you still prefer JPEGS? hardcore, man.

keypad

Kelly Kelly or Torrie Wilson


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lol 

trust me, I work with JPEGS more, when I do edits.

Torrie for sure back in the day was fire

Jaime Koeppe or Layla El?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Layla

Candice Michelle or Velvet Sky?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Candice Michelle. Hottest diva of all time imo.

Maryse or Michelle McCool?


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Maryse

Layla or Sunny?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Sunny

Marlena or Melina?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Melina

Pierce Bronsan or Daniel Craig


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Pierce Brosnan

Roger moore or Sean connery?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pierce. Best James Bond imo.

edit: Sean Connery

Beer or Wine?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Beer

Mexican or chinese food?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

mexican

jawbreakers or candy canes


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

jawbreakers

winter or summer


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Summer

2Pac or Biggie?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Biggie

The Rock now or The Rock in '99


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

rock 99 without a shadow of a doubt

Punk now or punk SES?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

ehh... I would go for Punk now pre Raw 1000, but SES since he turned heel

RAW or NITRO


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Raw

Christian in wwe or in TNA?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WWE

Game of Thrones Season 1 or Season 2?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Season II Tyrion in his best

lannister or stark?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Lannister

TONY CHIMEL or JUSTIN ROBERTS


----------



## randyorko (Dec 31, 2004)

Tony Chimmel

Earl Hebner or Nick Patrick


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Nick "NWO" Patrick

The Legend Killer or The Viper


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Tough, but *The Legend Killer* just slightly

Skateboarding or Rollerskating?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Skateboarding 

American Metal or European Metal?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

AMERICAN METAL

AJ or TORRIE WILSON

(say AJ muthafucka. I dare you. I double dare you, muthafucka)


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Torrie Wilson easy and I ain't saying this because of your little threat, bro. ique2 I'm sure WAGG would disagree tho.

Edge/Lita or Christian/Trish?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

AJ,No I'm not kidding :foster

Edit: Edge & Lita,Didn't even think about that

And god damn,How can anybody prefer American Metal over European Metal? Damn man.

Ancient Scandinavia "Vikings" or Ancient Greece?


----------



## randyorko (Dec 31, 2004)

Ancient Greece. Also to the AJ or Torrie Wilson one I would go with AJ and not just because of looks. In real life AJ seems more personable and approachable (I would also put Kaitlyn in this same category) where Torrie seems like one of those girls where you would never have a chance to approach her or if you did she would just blow you off.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:lmao fucked if I know what the difference is. All of my favorite bands are probably european though, so I change my opinion.

also AJ is the incorrect answer

and Ancient Greece

FOOTBALL or AMERICAN FOOTBALL


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Football "Soccer"

Odin or Osiris?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Odin


Asgaard or Troy?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Troy

Valhalla or Mt. Olympus?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Valhalla

Viking ships or english ships?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

English Ships

Celtic Warrior or Great White?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Celtic Warrior

Eva Longoria or Salma Hayek?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Eva

Gandhi or Sinbad


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Gandhi

Ruthless Aggression Era or Attitude Era


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

at this point I'll say Attitude Era for Ministry Undertaker & FOLEY.

Dean Pelton or anyone from Community?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Dean Pelton, only because I don't watch Community.

Law & Order: SVU or NCIS


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

NCIS

Emma Stone or Mila Kunis?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mila Kunis

Ketchup or Mayonnaise?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Ketchup 

Mustard or Ketchup?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ketchup

Salt or Pepper?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

salt 

UPS or FedEx?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

UPS

Kanye or Jay-Z


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Kanye 

Would you rathe have sex with Stephanie McMahon but Triple H beats the hell out of you with a sledgehammer or have sex with Lita but you get your ass kicked by Edge, Matt Hardy, and CM Punk?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lita so I wouldn't have to get beaten with a Sledgehammer. Plus I'd get my ass kicked my two of my favorite wrestlers, lol.

Fart really loudly on live TV while the camera is on you - or run down a busy street naked?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Run down a busy street naked

Get a Bull Hammer by Wade Barrett and get a broken nose that looks like his OR get a KO punch from the Big Show and have two missing teeth that is noticeable?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Jay Z*

Edit: Damn, KO punch by Show, I like where my nose is. lol

Lupe Fiasco or Kendrick Lamar?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Kendrick Lamar

Break some bones while in a match with Ryback in a Hell in a Cell match but you get popular or lose to one of Rybacks jobbers live at Wrestlemania viewed by at least 90,000 fans in attendance and by millions at home and get super embrassed?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Probably not an entirely honest answer because it's tough, but *Break some bones while in a match with Ryback in a Hell in a Cell match but you get popular*

Fall on thumbtacks in a match, or Kiss mae young?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Kiss mae young but only if it for like only a few seconds

Get 3rd degree burns in an Inferno Match with Kane OR get buried alive by Undertaker


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Buried alive by taker*, as long as they don't forget me. I would freak out, but don't really know how that works tbh.

Goldberg type spear into a bunch of lumber or Rhyno gored into a pile of glass bottles?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

GOLDBERG.

Enter Shikari or Asking Alexandria?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Don't listen to this genre of music so can't answer.  

Have a barbed wire, baseball bat placed on your genitals with Undertaker doing a leg drop right on top of it OR get stinkfaced by Rikishi on live TV without him having any underpants on?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Barbed-Wire Testicle Drop. Would be a sick-ass spot, and you would lose a lot less dignity.

Amy Winehouse or Adele?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Not if you lose your man hood. ique2 

Amy Winehouse

Star player on a losing team or a bench player on a championship-contending team?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

star player.  that question didn't really make sense, but if you're asking what I'd rather be it's a star player as I could just leave the team after awhile like LELBRON.


boating or water-skiing?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I'd assume I would enjoy waterskiing more than boating, so that.

Bungee jumping or snowboarding?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Snowboarding.

Push-Ups or Sit-Ups?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Push-ups

Would you rather live in Miami or Chicago?


----------



## randyorko (Dec 31, 2004)

Miami

Where would you rather live North Carolina or South Carolina?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Always go with the people of the North if you're in the States,So North Carolina.

Would you rather live in Kuwait or Egypt?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

None

Greece or Rome?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Attitude3:16 said:


> None
> 
> Greece or Rome?


If you dislike both locations can't you pink the lesser of two evils? 

Greece.

And since you didn't answer...

Would you rather live in Kuwait or Egypt?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Egypt.

Would you rather live in France or Germany?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Germany

Would you rather live in Japan or South Korea?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Japan.

Would you rather live in Iran or Iraq?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Iran

Would you rather have TLC Handicap match against Edge and Christian or a Handicap Hell in a Cell match with Undertaker and Kane?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TLC 

Would you rather be WWE Champion for 1 minute or have the longest Intercontinental Championship reign in history?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

WWE Champ for 1 min

Christmas or new year?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Christmas

Be a superstar who has all the fame like John Cena or have sex any Diva of your choice?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I'd be in Cena's position, which essentially means getting to fuck any diva I want anyway, and it's not just a one time thing.

Cats or Dogs?


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Cats

Beer or Wine?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Cats

Edit - Wine

Own a Unicorn or a Gryphon?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

A superstar with all the fame because having that level of fame would enable you to have sex with any diva anyway, lol.

Having one long reign with any title or three short ones?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Hazard: Beer. Curry: Unicorn. Nostalgia: Three Short Ones.

Pulp Fiction or Reservoir Dogs ?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Pulp Fiction

Have sex with Vickie or Kharma?


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Vickie

nWo or Evolution?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Evolution

Legend Killer Orton or Viper Orton?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Legend Killer

Alicia Fox or Aksana?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Aksana I guess. 

Christy Hemme or Ashley Massaro?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Ashley only because she had an amazing Playboy shoot.

3 Minute Warning or Umaga and Rosey (Super Hero In Training gimmick)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Umaga and Rosey. Rosey sucked but Umaga was pretty enjoyable in 2006/2007.

Cody Rhodes or Antonio Cesaro?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

SHIT

EDIT: THE FOREIGN SUPERPOWER MR.ANTONIO "FUCK YOU UP" CESARO 

THE UNDEFEATED WRECKING MACHINE GOLDBERG OR THE UNDEFEATED IN MIXED MARTIAL ARTS ANIMAL BATISTA


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

GOLDBERG GOLDBERG GOLDBERG

Get speared by Roman Reigns threw the barricade or get pushed off a ladder by Ryback into a bunch of stacked tables?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

ROMAN REIGNS










DANIEL BRYAN OR AUSTIN ARIES


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Daniel Bryan, Aries is a bore.

Brock Lesnar or The Rock?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Daniel Bryan

EDIT: The Rock

Sleep with Mae Young or sleep with AJ but there a 95% chance that you might catch a disease from her by sleeing with Ziggler, Cena, Bryan, Punk, and Kane?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

The Rock

EDIT - Sleep with Mae Young

Austin Aries or Tensai


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aries by default

Sheamus or Big Show?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Big Show by ALOT










Rob Van Dam or The Sandman


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Rob Van Dam

Cena rap gimmick or Cena (face) during the ruthless agression era?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Cena Rap Gimmick

Matt Hardy or Seth Rollins


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I hate both but I'll go with Rollins because he's better in the ring and SHIELD. 

AJ Lee or Cancer?

Trick question.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Matt Hardy

Jeff Hardy or Randy orton (This one is for you Tyrion).


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well I'm answering it. Randy Orton. And I'm sure Pyro would say Orton to, considering Jeff Hardy is least favorite wrestler ever.

Sprite or Fanta?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Sprite.

Alberto Del Rio: Face or Heel?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Face. Although it's still too early to really tell. He's just been more refreshing over these last few weeks as a face than his stale heel character that was going nowhere.

The Miz: Face or Heel?


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> Face. Although it's still too early to really tell. He's just been more refreshing over these last few weeks as a face than his stale heel character that was going nowhere.
> 
> The Miz: Face or Heel?


 Heel (It's too early to judge him as a face).

WWE 13 or WWE 12.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

HEEL. 

EDIT: Haven't played either but WWE 13 by default since it features AE. 

Common or Drake?


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> HEEL.
> 
> EDIT: Haven't played either but WWE 13 by default since it features AE.
> 
> Common or Drake?


 Drake.

Undertaker American Badass gimmick or the Phenom (2004-present).


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't know Common, so him by default. Fuck Drake.

EDIT: Phenom.

Chris Jericho or Edge? Both in prime.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Tough for me but I'm a mic work guy so leaning towards ABA. 

EDIT: Tough as fuck. Going for Jericho tho. Bit better on the mic. Both really good tho. 

Kane Jun 03-Dec 03 or Kane 97-98?


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Tough for me but I'm a mic work guy so leaning towards ABA.
> 
> Kane Jun 03-Dec 03 or Kane 97-98?


 Kane from June 2003 - 2003 mainly because I haven't watched Kane 97-98 yet so can't really judge the character.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

You're supposed to follow up your reply with another question Oliver, lol.

I'll get it going again.

If you had to chose which one would you rather die to: a Bear or a Shark?


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> You're supposed to follow up your reply with another question Oliver, lol.
> 
> I'll get it going again.
> 
> If you had to chose which one would you rather die to: a Bear or a Shark?


 :fpalm my bad lol

Shark

Who is the bigger traitor Robin Van Persie or Sol Campbell?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Van Persie. 

:rvp Look at that smug twat.

Sprite or 7-UP?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sprite. Had one earlier, was nice.

Mars bar or Snickers bar?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Mars bar

Music from the 90s or the 80s?


----------



## randyorko (Dec 31, 2004)

90's

Taylor Swift or Justin Bieber


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

90's

T-shirts or shirts?


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

T-Shirt.

Twitter or Tout? unk


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Shirts* I guess.

Edit: *Twitter*

Teen Titans or Justice League?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Twitter, Justice Leauge

What year was better, 2012 or 2013 so far :troll


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

2013...:side:

Toonami or AdultSwim?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

AdultSwim if we talking Toonami now

FAMILIES or WRESTLING FORUMS


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Like which you would rather spend time? My family.

Would you rather Link stay with Nintendo or see what Sony can do with him?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Stay at Nintendo

Vikings or Packers for this Saturday's game?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

PACKERS because I like them 

Who would you rather see as WHC in WWE, an active jobber or a retired legend?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*An active jobber* I have someone special in mind. 

Drinking the milk after eating Nesquick cereal or Corn Pops?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Nesquick cereal. 

Nas - Ether or Jay-Z - Takeover?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Ether

Kane or Abyss


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Kane

Twitter or Facebook?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Twitter I guess

Big Macs, Whoppers, or Baconators?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Baconators are the best

Wisconsin or Stanford?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Stanford.

Madonna or Lady Gaga?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Madonna*

Britney Spears or Christina Aguilera?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Britney Spears

The Temptations or Isley Brothers?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*The Temptations*

Dogs or Cats?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Dogs

Emma Watson or Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Emma Watson*

Keyshia Cole or Keshia Chante


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Cole

Jeff Hardy from the Hardy Boyz era or TNA Jeff Hardy?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Jeff Hardy in WWE*

"AND THAT'S THE BOTTOM LINE" or "IF YA SMELLL!!!"


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

And Thats The Bottom Line cuz Stone Cold Said So

Sting or Undertaker?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Taker.

On a scale of 1 to 5, with 1 being not at all and 5 being you'd mark the fuck out, how much would you anticipate a Damien Sandow promo with The Rock?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

3.5

Chris Benoit or Josh Matthews


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Benoit.

Rock or Rap?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I like both, it really depends on what mood I'm in as they're very different from one another. Right now, I'd probably rather rock.

Armageddon or 2012? (The Films)


----------



## randyorko (Dec 31, 2004)

2012

Kaitlyn or Eve Torres


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Eve 

Michelle McCool or Layla?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Michelle McCool cuz i cant stand Laylas voice

Lita w/ Edge or Lita w/ The Hardyz?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

LITA WITH EDGE because of those tops she was almost wearing. Are you KIDDING ME BRO?

Stephanie Mcmahon in 01 or 03?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

01.

WM Main Event: Hogan/Warrior or Rock/Austin II.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

For a second I thought you meant Wrestlemania 29 lol

Rock/Austin

Main Event Mafia or Aces and Eights


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

obby said:


> For a second I thought you meant Wrestlemania 29 lol
> 
> Rock/Austin
> 
> Main Event Mafia or Aces and Eights


Main Event Mafia.. I watched an episode of TNA and they were pretty badass.. I stopped watching when they disbanded.

Which is more likely to end the world? Synthetic biology, astronomical event (asteroid, black hole etc..), robot or alien revolution, disease or nuclear war?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*robot or alien revolution, disease or nuclear war*

Boat ride or Plane ride?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Boat Ride, less scary


The Undertaker or Scott Stanford?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*TAKER*, yo.

AW(abraham washington) or David Otunga?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

AW!


Eddie Guerrero or Teddy Long


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*LATINO HEAT*

Brad Madoxx or Garett Bischoff?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Bischoff

Gary Cahill or David Luiz?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Don't know too much about soccer.. Gary Cahill.

Australian Football or American Football?


----------



## randyorko (Dec 31, 2004)

American Football

Davey Boy Smith or The Dynamite Kid


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Davey Boy

Titus O' Neil or Matt Striker?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Matt Striker

Wade Barrett's theme song or Antonio Cesaro's theme song?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Cesaros i really dont like Barretts, his old one was way better

Kick Cena in the face or sleep with Vickie?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Kick Cena*

stink face by Kelly Kelly, miss tessmacher, or Torrie Wilson?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Miss Tessmacher

Make out with Mickie James or Trish Stratus?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Torrie Wilson over every other female wrestler ever.

EDIT - Mickie James

Damien Sandow or Hunter Hearst Healmsley?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Damien Sandow more funny

Go dancing with Brodus Clay and Great Khali at a hot NYC club or go to Ireland with Finley and Hornswoggle to find a pot of gold at the end of a rainbow?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Obviously the second one, you'd have to pay me to go to a club, let alone with Brodus and Khali

Death or A headache that doubles in pain every day and doesn't stop until you die


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

* A headache that doubles in pain every day and doesn't stop until you die*.

Pretty sure a headache that strong will shut my body down piece by piece. I say bring it on, only because I experience headaches regularly.

Wear shorts and a wife beater with sandals in the winter for a week each time you go out, or 2 sweaters an Eskimo jacket snowsuit and winter boots in the dead of summer, with the hood on?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

2nd

Death or Having No Bones for the rest of your life


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Death.

Date a hot girl who is blind or a hot girl who is a mute?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Blind for obvious reasons.

FMK: Stephanie McMahon 2001, Eve, Trish Stratus 2003.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Fuck: Stephanie McMahon 2001
Marry: Trish Stratus 2003 "So I can fuck her too"
Kill: Eve

I don't think you can do this FMK thing on this thread though.

Anyway.

Halo 3 or Call Of Duty Modern Warfare 1?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Halo 3, no contest.

Pyramids or the Great Wall?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Pyramids

Joan Of Arc or Boudicca Of The British Iceni Tribe?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Joan of Arc

Have The Shield destroy your birthday party and give you a triple powerbomb threw a table with all your gifts on them OR at your wedding when they ask does anyone here think they should be married, Daniel Bryan come down the aisle screaming NO NO NO?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Daniel Bryan at my wedding,I'd fucking lmfao at that.

Crazy lesbian Mickie James or Crazy attention whore AJ Lee?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Mickie James

Wearing shorts in Antartica or wearing winter clothing in tanzania?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

wearing winter clothing in tanzania

Eve or kelly kelly?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Eve.

Vice City or San Andreas?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

San Andreas 

Red Dead Redemption or L.A. Noire?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

RED DEAD REDEMPTION

Scott Steiner or Booker T


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Red Dead Redemption. LA Noire was dull, one of the few games I couldn't even bother finishing. Red Dead Redemption was awesome and I can't wait for the third game, which has been officially titled Red Dead Rebellion.

EDIT ~ Scott Steiner by far. His promos are the stuff of legend.

Hitman: Absolution or Assassin's Creed III?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Assassins Creed 3

Track Running Events or Track Throwing Events?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Track Running Events

The Shield or The Nexus?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Shield

Packers or Vikings?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Packers


Krogans or Big Daddies


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Don't know either.

Edge & Lita or Dolph & AJ?


ique2


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Edge and Lita by far

Have a 3 on 1 handicap match vs Ryback, Big Show, and Mark Henry inside Hell in a Cell for at least 30 minutes for $1,000 OR rob a bank and see if you can get away with it?


----------



## randyorko (Dec 31, 2004)

The handicap match. 

Taylor Swift or Carly Rae Jepsen


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Carly Rae Jepsen, i love Call Me Maybe and Good Time. Only Taylor Swift i like is We Are Never Ever Getting Back Together

Kaitlyn or Kelly Kelly?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Don't know either.


Krogans are a species from the Mass Effect games, Big Daddies are Bioshock enemies.

Krogan:










Big Daddy:










The correct answer is *KROGAN*. And by a landslide, as Mass Effect is the greatest series of games *EVER*.

Neither, but I guess Kelly because she's slightly more attractive

Turians or Quarians?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Garrus is my favorite Mass Effect character ever, but Tali is my LI so.... Tie?

Bioshock or Killzone


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Bioshock

Current and past TNA knockouts vs todays WWE Divas?


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

x iCame2Play x said:


> Bioshock
> 
> Current and past TNA knockouts vs todays WWE Divas?


Current and past TNA knockouts by far, especially since current TNA knockouts are former WWE Divas.

Facebook or Twitter


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Twitter

Killzone or Resistance


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Resistence

Ezio, Altair or Connor?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Ezio. Then Altair over Connor.

Haytham Kenway or Charles Lee?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Charles Lee, DAT MOUSTACHE

PS3 or XBOX360?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Xbox360

Lamborghini or Ferrari


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Lamborghini

A hot blonde with blue eyes or a hot brunette with green eyes


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hot brunette with green eyes. I prefer brunettes. 

Christian's 2005 theme:






Or Edge's theme


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Christian Theme

Kurt Angle or Giant Gonzalez


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Kurt Angle (stupid question)

Killing a muthafucka in his face with a knife through the eye socket straight to the brain while your mates cheer you on

or

Killing a muthafucka in his face with a knife into the stomach with a twist and lift, then looking him in the eyes as he slowly fades away?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

um.... neither? If I had to choose, 2.

Also, of course it's a stupid question, that's the point.

The Beatles or Soulja Boy


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

-_-''


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

?

Illmatic or Stillmatic


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Krogans are a species from the Mass Effect games, Big Daddies are Bioshock enemies.
> 
> Krogan:
> 
> ...


They both look like fat ugly blobs to me bro, never played either game.




> The correct answer is *KROGAN*. And by a landslide, as Mass Effect is the greatest series of games *EVER*.


It can't be better than GTA? I'm not really a gamer by any means but my pants get sticky every time a new GTA comes out, San Andreas is the ultimate GOAT video game in my opinion. If you can categorically state Mass Effect is better than San Andreas I might have to try it, cause I just can't believe that.

As for the question, lol Beatles or Soulja Boy? That's gotta be the randomest question I've ever seen on here. Beatles anyway.

GOD DAMMIT I'M ALWAYS LATE ON THIS! Illmatic.

I'll follow suit, Britney Spears or Luciano Pavarotti?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

It could have been Britney and Dog Shit and I still would've voted Dog Shit

Big Smoke or Ryder


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

'Keep up motherfucker' Ryder!


Radio los santos or Radio X?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Radio Los Santos

and @ DoubleDeckerBar if you do try Mass Effect, make sure to start with the first game, the decisions you make carry over to the second one. 

Big Smoke or Officer Tenpenny


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Radio Los Santos.



> and @ DoubleDeckerBar if you do try Mass Effect, make sure to start with the first game, the decisions you make carry over to the second one.


Yeah, I make give the first one a rent one night I'm not doing anything. If it's better than San Andreas I've gotta give the motherfucker a try.

God motherfucking damnit! Late AGAIN. Tenpenny anyway, was a great antagonist and Samuel Jackson is one of my favourite actors so it's a pretty easy choice for me.

Favourite protagonist? Guy That Never Talks (3), Tommy (Vice City), CJ (San Andreas) or Niko (4)?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

CJ

And how is Legend of Zelda not the GOAT games series? 

In that vein: Twilight Princess Link or Windwaker/Phantom/Spirit Link?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Twilight Princess Link

Predator or Alien, which movie is better


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Alien ofcourse.

Battlefield or COD?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

COD, although it depends entirely on what game it is.

Mario Kart or Mario Party


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Mario Kart

Someone taking away the kobe smilies or being stabbed into the stoumache multiple times?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Stabbed in the stomach several times. you can survive that. :kobe3

Emma Stone with blonde hair or red hair?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It depends on the picture, some of her photos with blonde hair look better than some of the ones with red, and vice versa. Red looks more natural on her but I'll say blonde because blonde hair is just more attractive in general. 



> It can't be better than GTA? I'm not really a gamer by any means but my pants get sticky every time a new GTA comes out, San Andreas is the ultimate GOAT video game in my opinion. If you can categorically state Mass Effect is better than San Andreas I might have to try it, cause I just can't believe that.


Yes, I categorically state Mass Effect is better than San Andreas.

Mass Effect 2 makes any GTA look like Superman 64.

I don't think you'll be as impressed with 1, though. Mass Effect 1 is a great game but it looks more dated, it's not as entertaining, etc. I do love it but playing it could be a bit rough if you've heard the series hyped as much as it is. Just stick with it, enjoy the first but don't overhype the first game too much in your head, it's the second game that really blows the mind. When you get to 2, oh my GOD you're gonna love it. If you have any sort of taste, that is.  It's a very revamped experience.

Mass Effect is VERY character and story driven, to a point that it's almost crazy. The depth in the game is unlike anything I've ever seen. If WWE knew how to develop characters even 1% as well as ME, we'd be in a permanent boom period right now. GTA is definitely funnier, but Mass Effect isn't a comedy, despite having plenty of funny moments. GTA is a better comedy, I'll concede, but as a gaming experience, so far off the mark.

Big Smoke or Ryder?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Edit: my reply was way behind... never mind. 

Eminem or Tupac?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Marshall Mathers

Bryan Alvarez or Todd Martin?


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bryan Alvarez

Wade Barrett or Damien Sandow


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Barrett.

also Ryder to Pyro's question that was never answered.


TV shows or movies?


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

TV Shows.

T-Bag from Prison Break or Sawyer from Lost?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Theodore Bagwell

Professor Farnsworth from Futurama or Abe Simpson from The Simpsons?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Big Smoke or Ryder?


Big Smoke (missed this as you were editing your reply)



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Theodore Bagwell
> 
> Professor Farnsworth from Futurama or Abe Simpson from The Simpsons?


Abe Simpson

The Simpsons or Family Guy?


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Simpsons.

Recess or Fillmore?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

The (early)Simpsons

ACIII or Far Cry 3


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Recess and Far Cry 3.

Vaas or Citra?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Vaas

Kurt Cobain or Freddie Mercury?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Freddie Mercury

Two broke girls or Mike and Molly?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

two broke girls


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Beautiful People with Cute Kip, Angelina Love, Velvet Sky or Madison Rayne, Velvet Sky, Lacey Von Erich?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Madison Rayne, Velvet Sky, Lacey Von Erich.

Matt Hardy or Jeff Hardy?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Matt Hardy 

Goldust or Eugene?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Goldust by 8 million miles, and I didn't even like Goldust.

What would you rather see, CM Punk & Paul Heyman cut 3 hour long promo about how Punk is still WWE Champion, or Shelton Benjamin vs. Tyson Kidd in an Iron Man Match?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Punk and Heyman promo.

Bret Hart or Owen Hart?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Owen.

If one had to happen, which would you pick. The Great Khali ends CM Punk's current Title reign in a squash match or Dolph Ziggler ends Undertaker's Wrestlemania streak in the main event of Wrestlemania 30 after an AJ distraction, then she proceeds to skip around Takers body after the match?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Khali ends CM Punk's reign. Because even know I'm like Ziggler's biggest fan, I wouldn't want him to end the streak and especially not because of AJ.

Listening to Jack Swagger cut a promo for a hour - or watching Khali wrestle for a hour?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Khali wrestle for an hour as long as its good and his opponent his cool

Cody with stache or without?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

With. Makes him stand out more which is good for someone as bland as Cody Rhodes.

Road Dogg or Billy Gunn?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

:lmao @ the thought of AJ skipping around Taker's body at WM.

Thought Road Dogg was more entertaining.

Angle/HBK Vengeance or WM 21?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Wrestlemania 21

Bully Ray or Bubba Ray Dudley?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Bully Ray and it ain't even close. 

When having sex, is it more about the in bed skill or the dirty talking?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Bed skill but dirty talking is always nice 

Would you rather play strip poker with DX or with APA?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Tyrion would disagree with your answer for sure. 

APA as long as they have Trish there. 

Need for Speed Underground II or Most Wanted?


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Need for Speed.

This smilie :rock4 or this one :Rock


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

They are both Need for Speed, bro. 

I'd go with :Rock 

ique2 or :jay2


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> They are both Need for Speed, bro.
> 
> I'd go with :Rock
> 
> ique2 or :jay2


 Just goes to show that I'm not a Need for Speed fan. . I choose unwanted lol

ique2

GUN (the video game) or Red dead revolver.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

GUN

Which one looks better, Django Unchained(all ready out) or Gangster Squad?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Seeing as Django Unchained was FUCKING AWESOME....

Kung Fu or Western Action


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Kung Fu.

The Simpsons or South Park?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Simpsons first eight seasons were the stuff of legend, so it wins.

Uncharted or Metal Gear Solid


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Metal Gear Solid

Dream house or Orphanage?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Dream House

Matt Striker or Josh Matthews?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Matt striker

Jerry lawler or Jim ross?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

JR

Hamlet or MacBeth?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Brings back horrendous memories from high school English. enaldo

Don't remember either play tho.

Get stabbed in the penis or castrated by two lava hot frying pans?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

First one I think

Falling for twenty four hours straight down a cliff to your death, or falling into an elaborate torture chamber for two minutes that gives you more pain than you ever imagined, then dying?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Falling for roughly 24 hours at an average human terminal volcity would be about 3000 miles, so you'd die a lot quicker. So that.

Rather be 6ft5 or 5ft?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

6'5 im 6'3 so it not that much taller

Try to juggling with 3 running chainsaws or lay in a bathtub with snakes and spiders?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

x iCame2Play x said:


> 6'5 im 6'3 so it not that much taller
> 
> Try to juggling with 3 running chainsaws or lay in a bathtub with snakes and spiders?


As I only have to 'try', then I'll go for the chainsaws. Chuck them up and then run the fuck away. "Sorry, lads. I tried."

Depends on the spiders though. Don't have a problem with snakes at all, so long as the spiders weren't seriously venomous then I might go for that one.

______

Die slowly, peacefully but also painfully, by falling and landing on your back as you look up at a beautiful sky...

or

Die quickly by falling and landing head first but with your last moments filled with panic and despair?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Second one. I hate pain.

Punched by Mike Tyson in his prime or Getting hit by a car but only breaking both your legs?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Punched by Mike Tyson if it not only once or twice, it would be horrible not to walk

Listen to a lecture by Antonio Cesaro for 5 hours one in each language or lay on a table as Jeff Hardy gives you swaton bomb from a 25 ft ladder?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

The first one

Resurrect WCW or ECW


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

ECW, they tried with ECW in the past and failed horribly. Let WCW be left alone and dont mess up something that was awesome, they already did it once with ECW do it again with them.

JBL or Bradshaw from APA?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

JBL

whoch triple's theme you prefer

My time or the game?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*My Time*

Brock Lesnar's theme or AJ styles theme?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Lesnars theme

Be a Royal Rumble winner or Money in the Bank winner?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

x iCame2Play x said:


> Lesnars theme
> 
> Be a Royal Rumble winner or Money in the Bank winner?


*Be a Royal Rumble winner* MITB has that curse.

rebel to Vince M or Eric B?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Vince M

Abe Lincoln or George Washington


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Abe Lincoln was a boss

Drink beers with Stone Cold but he gives you a Stone Cold Stunner everytime he finished a beer or go to an all eat buffet with Ryback but he gives you a Shell Shock after every plate he has had?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lincoln

George Bush or Barack Obama?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Barack Obama

Drink beers with Stone Cold but he gives you a Stone Cold Stunner everytime he finished a beer or go to an all eat buffet with Ryback but he gives you a Shell Shock after every plate he has had?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Lol stone cold could fire a bullet trough my aorta and I'd still pick him

Apple or Android


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

apple

youporn or youjizz?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Don't use either. I barely ever even watch porn anymore, use Xvideos when I do though.

Being absolutely hammered when all your friends are sober or being the only sober one when all your friends are fucked?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The second one

Have Michael Cole and Lawler commentate you have sex with a Diva or have Justin Roberts intruduce yo and your parnter before sex?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

The first one because I get to have sex with a diva.

PSVITA or 3DS


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*3DS*

Trying to escape the dude from texas chainsaw massacre or trying to escape the horrors of one oversized intelligent zombie?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Zombies are slow and i was a state track runner so im sure i can out run it easily

Geico Eddie Money commercial or the Geico commercial with the pig on the plane?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

x iCame2Play x said:


> Zombies are slow and i was a state track runner so im sure i can out run it easily
> 
> Geico Eddie Money commercial or the Geico commercial with the pig on the plane?


Don't know the commercials, so I'll just say the first one... would you rather live in an abandoned bomb shelter or an isolated tower?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Isolated tower.

Apples or Bananas?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Apples. 

Strawberries or cherries?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Like both, but I'm going to have to go with Strawberries.

Kiwifruit or Pineapple?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Kiwi.

Bayern Munich or Borussia Dortmund?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Hmm, gotta go with pineapple. I don't think I've tried kiwifruit more than a handful of times and probably didn't like the taste of it.

EDIT: I haven't followed soccer in 7-8 years especially the BUNDESLIGA but I think Bayern's the better and more dominant franchise. 

KFC or Popeye's?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

KFC and Dortmund

Deep pan or thin?


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Thin

Battlefield 1942 or Battlefield 2?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Battlefield 2

Subway or Pizza Hut?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Right now, I prefer a *Sub*

doing a short sex scene with a supermodel of your dreams or a long sex scene with a random chick of the directors choice?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

the second choice. i like to take my time when having sex

Evolution or DX?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Short scene with a supermodel

Edit: Evolution 

Lose your dick or lose a hand?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Hand.

Beach or Pool?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Beach

Glasses or Contacts?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Depend on my mood i have both but i gotta say contacts

Date someone who blind or deaf?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

blind

Chris Bosh or Kevin Durant


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Deaf. Things would be pretty awkward if she couldn't see..

Cody Rhodes as a World Champion or The Miz as a World Champion?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Bosh

The Miz cuz he is one of my favorites

Hit it and quit it with Kim Kardashian or marry Lindsay Lohan but she is done with drug?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

KIM K. 

Jimmy Kimmel or David Letterman?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Letterman

Jimmy Fallon or Conan


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Fallon. 

Bros before hoes or hoes before bros?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

bros depending on the hoe

GTA IV or Red Dead Redemption?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

GTA 4 by default. I still haven't gotten around to RED DEAD REDEMPTION even tho I wanted to get it over the winter break.

Food and Liquor or The Cool?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Food and Liquor*, I believe.

Busta or Pusha T?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I think Food and Liquor was better too, his best album imo.

Don't really listen to either guy but I'd say Busta.

So Far Gone or Take Care?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I did like Take Care, but I think so far gone had some better tracks on it. I probably have to listen to it again. That being said, I'll say *Take Care* for now.

Brandy or Monica?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Brandy

Whi is the better lyricist; Frank Ocean or Andre 3000?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Andre3000 *

vin diesel or paul walker


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Vin Diesel

Aksana with blonde or black hair?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Black

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Coke

Big Show as heel or face?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Heel

Ryback or Goldberg?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Goldberg*

Melina's split entrance or Velvet sky's entrance?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Sky's.

Dragula or Superbeast?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dragula

Master of Puppets (the song) or Fade To Black?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Master of Puppets gotta love Metallica

Aaron Rodgers or Tom Brady?


----------



## ECWRAWSMACKDOWN (Jun 29, 2011)

Aaron Rodgers 

would you rather be naked in McDonalds or at the Mall?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

MCD obviously

Cesaro or Miz


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Miz

Current Miz or Miz as WWE Champion?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Miz as WWE Champion

Cody Rhodes or Miz


----------



## theeyeoftruth (Jan 3, 2013)

Miz

Jason Terry or Big E. Langston


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Langston

Molly Holly or Victoria?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Molly

ECW or WCW


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

WCW

The Headbangers or New Age Outlaws?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

New Age Outlaws

The Hurricane or Gregory Helms?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Gregory Helms was the GOAT smackdown cruserweight champion

Sin Cara or Sheamus


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Tiger by a mile Orton vs Foley or jericho vs legends (mainly steamboat


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Orton vs Foley

Scotty 2 Hotty or Grand Master Sexay?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Scotty 2 Hotty

Rikishi or Umaga?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Umaga

Office UK or Office US?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Office US, UK was horrible

Parks and Recreation or 30 Rock?


----------



## randyorko (Dec 31, 2004)

Parks and Recreation

William Regal or Finlay


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Regal. 

Sandow or Cody?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Rhodes as a wrestler, Sandow on the mic

which movie looks better
Movie 43 or A Haunted House?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

AHH

UFC or Bar Fights


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

UFC

American Football or Football(soccer)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Enjoy both, but have to side with American Football.

Chris Paul or Steve Nash _(in his prime)_?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Nash

Kobe Bryant or Lebron James


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Lebron.

Undertaker vs Kurt Angle or Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

vs. Lesnar

FINLAY or REGAL


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

William Regal, most under rated superstar. Should have been a world champion

Shower with cold water for 10 minutes or shower with very intense scolding hot water for 5 minutes?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hot. 

Which was more brutal for you to handle: the NBA lockout or NHL lockout?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Not a fan of NHL so the NFL

Hornswoggle or Little Bastard?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I have no clue who the latter is, so I choose Hornswoggle.

Would you rather vacation in the Canadian Rockies or Bora Bora?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I have no clue who the latter is, so I choose Hornswoggle.
> 
> Would you rather vacation in the Canadian Rockies or Bora Bora?


Canadian Rockies

Wade Barrett's theme:






OR

The Shield's theme:


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Shield's 

*TEAM* Hell No or *TEAM* Rhodes Scholars?

By the way, every TEAM needs to be called TEAM these days. Team.. Team, Team, Team, Team, Team!






:vince2 *TEAM!*

Yeah, I went a bit of topic, but Hell No or Rhodes Scholars? lol.


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

rhodes scholars

Nexus Barett or the new barett!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nexus Barrett

Nexus Skip Sheffield or Ryback?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Ryback, I hated the corn fed meat head

David Otunga or Justin Gabriel?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Justin Gabriel.

Nexus or The Shield?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

TomasThunder619 said:


> Justin Gabriel.
> 
> Nexus or The Shield?


The Shield.

Hipster Chicks or Goth Chicks?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Goth chicks,I myself love the Goth genre too and somewhat consider myself a Goth dude.

Clone High or Drawn Together?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I've never heard of the former, so Drawn Together it is.

Pancakes or waffles?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Pancakes.

Agent 47 (Hitman) or Sam Fisher (Splinter Cell)?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Agent 47

Skylar White or Debra Morgan?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Debra wins by default for being adorable, despite Skylar's awesome acting/writing/characterization.

Matthew Broderick or Michael J. Fox?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Broderick.

Robert Downey or Brad Pitt?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Brad Pitt has better movies, I hate Iron Man and Sherlock Holmes 

CM Punk or The Rock?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

CM

Wrestlemania 22 or Wrestlemania 25


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

22 overall. All 25 really had was the epic Taker vs Michaels bout.

The Office or Parks and Recreation?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

The Office just because Carell is awesome.

30 Rock or Modern Family?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Modern Family. CAM & PHIL

_Better WWE PPV franchise_: New Year's Revolution or Great American Bash?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

New Year's Revolution by far.

Ferris Bueller's Day Off or Juno?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Been a bit since I've seen Beuller, so Juno wins since I'm a fan.

Sin City or 300?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I haven't seen Sin City, so 300.

HBK vs Undertaker (WM 25) or Triple H vs Undertaker (WM 28)?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Certainly Undertaker vs Michaels.

Undertaker vs Mankind matches or Mankind vs Rock matches?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Undertaker and Mankind because of the Hell in a Cell match

Detective Quinn or Angel Batista?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Quinn

Biggie or 2Pac?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Biggie

Oreo or Fudgee-O?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:kobe WTF is a fudgeoo? If it's an oreo ripoff then oreos, if it's fudge flavoured oreos then still oreos.

Bobby Roode or James Storm


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Bobby Rooooooooode.

Coffee or Tea?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I've never drank coffee and I don't particularly like tea, but I guess I'll go with tea as I have tried it. 

high school or elementary/middle school.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

High School

Daniel Tosh or Anthony Jeselnik?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Tosh. Don't know of the other one

AJ Lee or AJ Styles


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

AJ Lee

Knees 2 Faces or Boots 2 Asses?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Boots 2 Asses

Lara Croft or Samus Aran?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Samus (question anything to do with someone named Lara?)

Snakes or Ladders?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ladders

Chess or Monopoly?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Monopoly

I phone or Samsung Galaxy?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy

Meet the lover of your dreams "like the almost perfect soul mate" or become the richest man in the history of all humanity?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The former, money doesn't mean shit.

Who wins the Rumble, John Cena or Ryback?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ryback

Who wins the tag titles next, Team Rhodes Scholars or The Shield?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hopefully Ryback since Cena is shit.

ediT: Rhodes Scholars (but want the shield though)

Kaitlyn or AJ?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

AJ

Hang out with family or friends?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

friends

Who should take the US Title from Cesaro, a returning Christian or a returning Jack Swagger?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Christian 

Propose to the love of your life at day or night?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Day

Fuck in the day or in the night?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

night

The Eminem Show or Marshall Mathers LP?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

ROUSEY said:


> AJ Lee


No.

The Eminem Show

AJ Styles or Austin Aries


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

AJ Styles

Bo Dallas or Kassius Ohno?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

CHRIS HERO

El Generico or Kevin Steen


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

El Generico of course.

Lady Gaga or Cascada?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Lady Gaga

Would you rather be Waterboarded or Punched in the face by the strongest man in the world for five minutes(you would be revived to your state before afterwards)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Punching.

Horror-Comedy movies or Horror-Gore movies? _(someone should understand that)_


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Punched in the face by the strongest man in the world for five minutes.

Edit: Horror-Comedy

Would you rather have a little brother or a little sister?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I have both. I'll just say both as my answer b/c it doesn't make a difference to me.

As I Lay Dying or Bleeding Through?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Bleeding Through

Alex Silva, Sam Shaw, Taeler Hendrix, Christian York or Wes Brisco?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

TAELER HENDRIX

Alestorm or Turisas?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Alestorm.

Ryback or Goldberg?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Ryback

The Cars or Foreigner?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Goldberg

Edit: The Cars

Lumen (Season 5) or Hannah (Season 7) from Dexter?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hannah

Jordan or Kobe


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:jordan2

Golf or Bowling?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Jordan, I hate Kobe
Edit: Bowling, i suck ass at golf
Which set of teeth you rather have Vickies or Rybacks?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Ryback

Hakeem Olajuwon or Shaquille O'Neal?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Shaq

Piggie James or Hardcore Country?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Mickie in TNA.

Money in the Bank 2010 or Money in the Bank 2012?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Wheres 2011? 2012 was better than 2010

Sean O'Haire or Idol Stevens?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

2011 would have won easily so I had to leave it out. We all know Punk's moment & match has been the highest point of the franchise.

Stevens of course.

Lady Gaga or Katy Perry?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Hailsabin said:


> 2011 would have won easily so I had to leave it out. We all know Punk's moment & match has been the highest point of the franchise.
> 
> Stevens of course.
> 
> Lady Gaga or Katy Perry?


UghKaty...but would still choose her over Gaga. 

Better dancer: Chris Brown or Omarion?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Chris I guess, much as I despise him.

TNA or ROH

you can't say neither 8*D


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

TNA

Edge from E&C or Rated R Edge?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

If you mean current product then umm....probably TNA still. b/c while they have started to suck again, Joseph Park is far and away more engaging to me than the bulk of ROH.

both are quality, but obviously E & C for me.

Davey Richards or Eddie Edwards?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Seen more of Davey, and that's little, so *Davey*

unk2 or :HHH3


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Punker.

The Dude or Walter Sobchek?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

The Dude

BIG SHOW or CARLITO


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Carlito

Live on a planet where its night 24/7 or on a planet where its day 24/7?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

night

Subway or Quiznos sub?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Subway.

Which is worse: Triple H vs Randy Orton - WrestleMania 25 or Triple H vs Randy Orton - The Bash 2009?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Bash

Kim Kardashian or Katy Perry?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Katy Perry.

Extreme Rules 2009 or TLC 2009?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

TLC by a long shot.


Nicki Minaj or Chris Brown?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Minaj is rather annoying herself, but she's a dame so the trumps the douche Brown.

Breaking Point or Fatal Four Way?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Fatal Four Way
Whos hotter Britney Spears or Christina Aguilera?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Britney Spears

Snakes or cockroaches?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

cockroach i cant stand snakes

Karmin - Brokenhearted or Ke$ha - Die Young?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ke$ha. Never heard that particular Karmin song. Although I should.

De-Generation X or JeriShow?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Hailsabin said:


> Ke$ha. Never heard that particular Karmin song. Although I should.
> 
> De-Generation X or JeriShow?


you should its good

DX

Kevin Nash's Jack Knife or Batista's Batista Bomb?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Batista Bomb


Better Royal Rumble match: RR 2010 or RR 2012?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Noted.

Jacknife Powerbomb.

2010 Royal Rumble.

John Cena vs Sheamus - Tables Match or The Undertaker vs Batista - Chairs Match? _(from TLC 2009)_


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The Undertaker vs Batista - Chairs Match

Have a gay son or a lesbian daughter?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Doesn't matter what the sexual orientation of my child would be.

Drew McIntyre or Cody Rhodes?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Drew, Cody is an average worker and Drew has(/had?) the potential to main event

Brouge Kick or Carbon Footprint


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Brouge Kick

Better design; WWE Championship belt (current )or IC belt (current)?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Brogue Kick.

Intercontinental, by a wide margin.

MNM or Morrison & Miz?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

MNM


Evolution or DX?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Evolution. They're p. grand.

New Rockers or New Midnight Express?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

The New Midnight Express of course.

Better performance: Gwyneth Paltrow in Iron Man or Kirsten Dunst in Spiderman?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Dislike Jannety, so New Express

Edit - Paltrow

GUT CHECK or OPEN FIGHT NIGHT, what would you rather TNA delete


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Gut Check is horrible

TNA Chavo or Kerwin White?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Kerwin White.

Worse series of matches - Randy Orton vs Wade Barrett or Randy Orton vs Alberto Del Rio?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Orton and Del Rio

Mr. Kennedy or Mr. Anderson?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Kenny by seven jillions.


ROB VAN DAM or Garrett Bischoff


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Well, I think this one is obvious. Robbie V.

Heel Batista or Heel Orton?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Batista is better than Orton playing any character

KURT ANGLE or DIAMOND DALLAS PAGE


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

DDP :mark:

Jersey Triad or The Insiders?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Insiders

Which Triple H theme is better, The Game or My Time?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The Game

Terminator 1 or Terminator 2?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

first one

paintball or laser tag?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I have only done *laser tag*, yes, I am lame. But when done in an apartment building late at night with a group of people, it's fun as fuck, especially water gun fights in the summer. 

Have your own child or adopt?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I have only done *laser tag*, yes, I am lame. But when done in an apartment building late at night with a group of people, it's fun as fuck, especially water gun fights in the summer.
> 
> Have your own child or adopt?


Lol laser tag aint lame it pretty fun hah

Have my own child

Pool or Air Hockey?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Nah, I meant not experiencing the paint ball fun, I think a friend of mine long ago gave me free passes and I still ended not using them, can't remember why, but that's nowhere worse than not using my free Vegas tickets. fpalm

*Air hockey*

Musical or stand up comedy show?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Musicals

Italian or Chinese food?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Chinese food*

McDonald's hot chocolate or Tim Horton's hot chocolate?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Timmys

Starbucks or Timmys?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Tim

lay's or doritos


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Lay's, not a big fan of Doritos.

Nas or Jay-Z?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ughh, choice between rappers. Bullet to the leg or bullet to the arm? I suppose Jay Z.

Archer or Futurama?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Futurama

Steve Austin or Jeff Hardy?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LOL. Jeff Hardy of course.

Red Dead Redemption or Grand Theft Auto IV?
















































And seriously, it's really Austin. Austin is the greatest of all time, Jeff is the worst of all time. Legit #1 and #1 in both categories.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> LOL. Jeff Hardy of course.
> 
> And seriously, it's really Austin. Austin is the greatest of all time, Jeff is the worst of all time. Legit #1 and #1 in both categories.


Red Dead Redemption.

Inglorious Bastards or Valkyrie?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Valkyrie 

Muse - Uprising or Sail - AWOLNATION?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Both good songs but will go with Uprising - Muse.

Legend of Zelda 64 or Metal gear Solid (PsOne)


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Zelda for sure

Are chanting "Let's Go Cena" or "CENA SUCKS"?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Cena sucks

Jack Swagger or John Morrison?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Jack Swagger 

Austin Aries TNA title win or CM punk's WWE title win?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Aries, Punk has been stuck with bullshit since like May and Aries truly shined this year.

Roderick Strong or Eddie Edwards


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

obby said:


> Aries, Punk has been stuck with bullshit since like May and Aries truly shined this year.
> 
> Roderick Strong or Eddie Edwards


Who and Who? Just gave a google search and can't pass judgment considering I've never watched ROH in my life. 

Better ass - Brooke Tessmacher or Dawn Marie?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Brooke

Better ass - Trish Stratus or Stacy Keibler?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Trish(T&A days)

Randy Savage or Randy Orton


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Randy Orton* is my time, so him. I haven't actually seen Savage's reign. 

sharpshooter or lebell lock/crippler crossface


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Crossface

Eddie's WWE Title reign or Benoit's World Title reign?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Eddie definitely since I'm more of a promo guy. 

Worse title reign in terms of booking: Chris Jericho's undisputed title run or CM Punk's current title run?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*CM Punk's reign*, but it's had it's moments, but it can't out weigh the bad moments.

Latinas or Asians


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

In general, I'd say Latinas. Some Asians are really nice tho like the one in my sig and Asians tend to be more loyal too. 

Asa Akira or Renae Cruz? (follow up question)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I really don't like Asa Akira's face, *Renae Cruz*

funnel cake or cotton candy when you go to the theme park?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Cotton candy

49ers vs Patriots or Ravens?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Can't answer. No interest in football whatsoever.

More epic entrance theme: Hollywood Rock or Goldberg?


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Can't answer. No interest in football whatsoever.
> 
> More epic entrance theme: Hollywood Rock or Goldberg?


 Goldberg

Heel Punk vs Heel Y2J


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Heel Punk

Heel Orton or Heel Christian?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Heel Orton

3 stages of hell Austin/HHH or Iron man match Rock/HHH?


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Edit Iron man match 

:HHH3 or unk2


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

3SOH I think. More brutal, faster paced and spotty. Haven't watched either match in a long time tho. Hard to sit through 60+ min of wrestling regardless of whose involved. 

EDIT: CM PUNK .

Taker/HBK WM 25 or Taker/HBK BB 97?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

WM 25

Roderick Strong or Eddie Edwards


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Heel Orton

Apple or Android?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Apple

Better body; Michelle McCool or Stacy Keibler?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Stacy

Luther Reigns or Heidenreich?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Luther by far.


Lion King or Aladdin?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lion King.

DDP or Booker T?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

x iCame2Play x said:


> Heel Orton


wut

DDP

Roderick Strong or Eddie Edwards


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Roderick Strong just so you can stop asking this Q time and time again.

Better in ring - Gail Kim or Molly Holly?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Gail*

Better drop kick: Orton or Cody?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Cody I think. 

Goldberg jackhammer or spear?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Roderick Strong just so you can stop asking this Q time and time again.


Asked it thrice, didn't get an answer three times.

:batista3

Spear

Eddie Edwards or Adam Cole :troll


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

enaldo 

Gotta go with Tweener Jericho.

If you see any of the following in a park late at night while walking around with your younger sister, who is likely to cause you to shit your pants more? swagger_ROCKS or BULLY?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*BULLY* :side:

HBK sweet chin on Shelton long ago or RKO on Evan Bourne in the MITB build up?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Sweet Chin Music >>> any RKO ever.

Jake Roberts' DDT or Rock/Orton/Miz/any other wrestler's DDT that is not a 100% guaranteed finisher?*

_*not counting Taker's running DDT off the ropes, which is fucking fantastic._


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> Sweet Chin Music >>> any RKO ever.
> 
> Jake Roberts' DDT or Rock/Orton/Miz/any other wrestler's DDT that is not a 100% guaranteed finisher?*
> 
> _*not counting Taker's running DDT off the ropes, which is fucking fantastic._


Worded like a true Jake Roberts mark. 

Anyway I vote Jake Roberts.

Who was worse on the mic? Jeff Hardy or John Morrison?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

John Morrison

Invincible by MGK (John Cena WM28 Theme) or Wild Ones by Flo Rida (The Rock WM28 theme)?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

HEY I HEARD YOURE A WILD ONE WILD ONE

Candice Michelle or Melina?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

FALKIN DOUBLE POST.

IGNORE


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Tough one,Though I'll go with Melina.

JFK or Abraham Lincoln?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> Tough one,Though I'll go with Melina.
> 
> JFK or Abraham Lincoln?


Lincoln

Batman or Superman?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Batman*

Capcom or Marvel?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Marvel

Food or Water


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

All foods have water,So food.

Troll kids or sensitive women on Xbox Live/PSN?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

sensitive women on Xbox Live/PSN

Halo or Call of Duty?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Call of Duty, although I don't care for it much anymore (at least the newer COD's) Fuck Halo though, never liked that game. 

Onions or Mushrooms?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Onions or Mushrooms?


A deceptively hard question. Onions have all that flavour, but I don't really like them on their own, whereas I like mushrooms but wouldn't really miss them all that much. I'll have to go for onions purely for the good they do in so many different meals.

Curry or traditional roast?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Curry
tater tots or regular fries?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Fries.

'Alien' or 'Aliens' ?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Fries

EDIT - ALIEN

Hitler or Osama


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Easy,Osama.

Raul Menedez or Vladimir Makarov?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Raul Menedez is my favorite Call of Duty character

Alex Morgan or Hope Solo? (Hotness)


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Hope Solo - this is an inside joke, me and my friend have a joke where he's obsessed with Alex Morgan so I became obsessed with Hope Solo... nobody cares ok

Can never speak another word for the rest of your life _or_ Can never hear another word for the rest of your life


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Never speak, then i can watch and listen to TV, movies, or listen to music

In football... play defense and try to tackle the running back but you get your ass plowed over by him or be the running back and get your ass tackled by a linebacker?


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

I'd be the running back, that way I don't get hit by someone going straight at me as fast as they can, I get someone trying to be defensive about it and kind of just finish the play off.

Curvy girl with decent face or Gorgeous girl with decent body


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Damn this is hard, but i go with the gorgeous girl with decent body. Even though i LOVE a curvy girl

Have sex with any girl of your choosing once every week or get a $1,000 once every week?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

$1,000 every week.

Would you rather discover the cure for a deadly disease or venture into the unlimited depths of the universe?


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

You wouldn't bang the chicks! You could literally bang all the hottest chicks you know and your favorite celebrities within a year.

Anyways, venture into the depths of the universe.

iPad or iPad mini


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

iPad mini

Be LeBron James or The Rock?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Rock because I would rather be a WWE wrestler than a NBA player

Have sex with a girl of your choice once every week or have the success of John Cena as being the top wrestler of the WWE, being loved and respected by the universe, and have an amazing paycheck?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> or have the success of *John Cena* as being the top wrestler of the WWE, *being loved and respected by the universe*, and have an amazing paycheck?


~_________~

The latter. You can have a lot more fun with what money offers than what sex offers, and besides, by definition, being as successful as John Cena AUTOMATICALLY means you get basically whatever sex you want, and more than once a week, so this is easy for anyone. No person in his right mind would take a good orgasm once a week over a million dollars, especially since the latter includes the former to begin with.

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Can barely tell the difference between the two tbh but I think I tend to drink coke more, tho.

Root beer or mountain dew?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Root beer. Mountain Dew tastes like piss. That's not hyperbole.

7UP or Sprite?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

7up

Night of Champions or Hell In A Cell PPV franchise?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Night Of Champions. The HIAC PPV takes the magic away from the match.

Gloves or mittens?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Gloves.

Royal Rumble or KOTR?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Rumble.

Winter or summer?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Summer.

Android or Apple?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Android

Spiderman or Batman


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Batman.

Laptop or desktop?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Laptop.

Cats or Dogs?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dogs by far.

Justin Gabriel or Evan Bourne?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Gabriel

Polar bears or Grizzly bears?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Polar bears.

Simpsons or Futurama?


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Simpsons

21 Jump Street or TED


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

21 Jump Street

Would you rather be barred from socializing or listening to music?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

listening to music

hard liquor or beer?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Hard Liqour.

Cash or Credit/Debit.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Cash.

Last Ride or Tombstone?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Cash.

Trucks or Jeeps?

Edit: Last Ride


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

If I _had_ to choose, then jeeps. I'm not particularly fond of either.

Would you rather live in the suburbs or the city?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

City

Tea or Coffee?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Coffee

Snooker or Forklifts?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Snooker

Rabbits or Guinea Pigs?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Guinea Pigs

Mints or Gum?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gum

Boxing or MMA?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

MMA

Guitar or drums?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Drums.

Hip Hop or Rock?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

MMA
Drums
Edit: hip hop

Trip to Vegas or Brazil?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Guitar

edit: Vegas

Piano or Violin?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Piano

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Coke

Mountain Dew or sprite?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Mountain Dew

Snickers or Twix?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Twix

Mars or Bounty?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Twix
Edit: mars

Oh Henry or butter finger?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Butterfingers

30 Rock or Parks and Recreation?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Parks & Rec

DC Comics or Marvel


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

DC.

Bobby Eaton or Al Snow? _(random underrated cats who should have been used better is the comparison)_


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Al Snow

The Weeknd or Frank Ocean?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Frank Ocean 

Have a lap dance by Big Dick Johnson or be sexually attacked by Mae Young?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

x iCame2Play x said:


> Have a lap dance by Big Dick Johnson or be sexually attacked by Mae Young?


:lol

Goddamn that's tough! 'Sexually attacked' doesn't sound very appealing, so I'll go with the lap dance by Big Dick Johnson. I feel dirty already.

Trunks or tights? As in:










or










?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

underwear

to be found in mark henry's bedroom or listen to a 5-hour royal rumble promo by cena


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

to be found in mark henry's bedroom

South Park or Family Guy?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Family Guy

Scrubs or Mike and Molly?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Scrubs! 

Pen or pencil?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Pen

Scary movies or Comedy movies?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Comedy movies

Good looking vs Smart?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

good looking

christian bale or batman


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Batman

Books or Magazines?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Books.

Pizza or burger?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Pizza.

Sausage or Bacon?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

sausage 

sci fi or fantasy?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Sci Fi!

Tea or Coffee?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Tea

Celery Stick or Carrots Sticks?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Carrot.

lennon or mccartney?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

lennon

Gaga or ******?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Gaga

Amazon or Ebay?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

ebay

Portugal or Spain?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Portugal 

Love or Money?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Money.

Long hair or spiked hair?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Spiked Hair

BULBASAUR or SQUIRTLE


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Squirtle

Mew or Mewtwo?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Mew, the god and jesus of Pokemon. Fuck Arceus.

Groudon or Kyogre


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Kyogre, Rain dance/Thunder

Hitmonlee or Hitmonchan?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Hitmonchan.

Morning or Night?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Night, don't have to get out of bed.

Far Cry or Assassin's Creed


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Assassin's Creed

Saw series or Final Destination series?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Meh, not really a fan of either. The first Saw was good though, so I'll go with that.

CDs or vinyl?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

CDs

New super Mario Bros or Mario Galaxy?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

New Super Mario Bros.

Walking Dead or Zombieland?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Zombieland.

Alien or Predator?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Predator 

Young Jeezy or T.I.?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Young Jeezy

Kanye or Jay-Z?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

JAY-Z

Beyonce or Shakira? (looks)


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Shakira (leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeegggs)

Halestorm or Paramore?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Paramore

ROCK wins or PUNK wins


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Punk.

HELL NO win or RHODES SCHOLARS win?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I want Sandow as a singles guys so HELL NO

CESARO wins or MIZ wins


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Miz. Even with Ric Flair, they'll need a back-up to get him over as a legit face.

DEL RIO wins or BIG SHOW wins?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Cesaro,I fucking love Cesaro and despise Miz.

Have Punk beat Rock or lose to Rock only for him to win the Rumble?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Punk to beat Rock.

Stone Cold to return or Undertaker to return at the Rumble?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Stone Cold

CM Punk vs The Rock vs John Cena or Rock vs Cena II at WM?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

CM Punk vs The Rock vs John Cena

The Undertaker Vs The Rock at WM or The Undertaker Vs Brock Lesnar at WM?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Taker/Lesnar

Movies or TV shows?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

TV shows, by far

Calling it Soccer or Football?


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

Football. I can understand soccer in terms of maybe a play on association, but it's foot-to-ball. Whenever Soccer AM makes fun of American Football or anything of the like, it's ironic.

Team Hell No to split up after losing the titles or Team Hell No to remain a tag team even without the titles?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Split after losing them

Which are you more disappointed about, Rock winning WWE Championship or Cena winning the Royal Rumble?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Rock winning WWE Championship

Mexican food or Chinese food?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Mexican food

3MB or Prime Time Players?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Prime Time Players

The Godfather or Goldust?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Goldust

Trish or Lita?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Trish

Prison Break or Sons of Anarchy?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Prison Break


The Walking Dead or Breaking Bad?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Breaking Bad even though i love Walking Dead

Dexter Morgan or Walter White?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dexter. Breaking Bad is boring, I don't care what anyone says. 

Parks and Rec or Community?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Parks and Rec

The Office or 30 Rock?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

30 Rock

Tina Fey or Amy Poehler


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Tina Fey

Paris Hilton or Lindsay Lohan?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Lindsay Lohan

Better body, Scarlett Johansson or Katy Perry?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Scarlett, I think :hmm:

KURT ANGLE or MICK FOLEY


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Kurt Angle

Left handed or right handed?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Right handed.

Glasses or contacts?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Contacts.

Maryse or Kelly Kelly


----------



## MAJABA (Jan 22, 2013)

Kelly Kelly

ants or spiders


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Ants, I guess.

Dance clubs or pubs?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Dance clubs

Beer or hard liquor?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Liquor.

Weed or ecstasy?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Weed

The Doors or Rolling Stones?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The Doors

Stone Cold or CM Punk


----------



## denias9301 (Aug 1, 2012)

stone cold

RR 2002 or RR 2003


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

RR 2002

Attitude Era or Ruthless Aggression Era


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

AE

Disturbed / Skillet?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Disturbed.

Sega or Nintendo


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nintendo 

WWE 13 or UFC Undisputed 3?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

WWE 13

Apple or Microsoft?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Microsoft

Heel Jericho or Heel Punk?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Heel Punk, if we're talking SES

Who is a more despicable human being, New Jack or Abdullah the Butcher?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't know, *New Jack*?

Kangaroos or Elephants?


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Kangaroos

Fruit or Veg?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Fruit

Would you rather consume a vegetarian diet or an all meat diet?


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Meat diet

Savage/DDP?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Savage.

Lita or Trish?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Trish

Pay $50 to go to a 3MB concert or get your ass kicked by The Shield?


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Shield

HBK vs Rock / SCSA vs Punk


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*HBK vs Rock*

Deal or no deal or family feud?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Deal or no deal

Simpsons or Futurama?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Gotta go for the (early) Simpsons. 

Android vs Apple


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Simpsons

edit: Apple

Wait a cold out and rest or take medication to heal up?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I REALLY struggle to swallow tablets, so I have to wait it out.

Lil Kim or Nicki Minaj?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Lim Kim, anyone is better than Nicki Minaj

Lady gaga or Katy Perry?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Lady Gaga, not even close.


Michael Jackson or Madonna?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

MJ

Eminem or Ice Cube?


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

Ice Cube

Modern or retro?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Retro 

SNES or Megadrive?


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

Megadrive. i had one of those a thousand years ago.

jeans or trackies?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Jeans. Dark one mainly.

Low tops or high tops?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

jeans

EDIT: Low tops 

Easier to quit: Weed or Cigs?


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

weed

Going out or staying in?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Cigs

EDIT: DAMMNIT! Staying in

John Cena or Randy Orton?


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

Randy Orton

Aj Lee or Haley Williams?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

AJ

Wrasslin or MMA?


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

MMA (sorry)

GSP or Nick diaz?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Wrasslin

Edit: GSP

Sex or eating?


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

sex

Made in Chelsea or jersey shore?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

EDIT: GREAT MINDS :lmao MIC

Wine or beer?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Geordie Shore

peanut butter or jelly?


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

Danny 310 said:


> Geordie Shore
> 
> peanut butter or jelly?



if you mean Jam. Then strawberry. not sure if you mean jelly as in Jello!

sweets or crisps?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Deffo crisps

Sundy D or Capri Suns?


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

Capri sun but without the straw issue. Sunny D makes you turn orange.

meat or veg?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Meat

sugar or sugar free drinks?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Sugar drinks

Orange juice or apple juice?


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

apple juice.


blackberry or iPhone?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Blackberry.

ROH or CZW


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

iPhone

EDIT: ROH

Cloud or Sephiroth?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Sephiroth.

Sex with your dream girl for 24 hours or life time supply of Dominos Pizza?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Dream girl :kobe3 

Mac or Windows?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Windows 

Miami or LA?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Miami. Ballingggggggg!

Goldust or Cody?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Cody, of course.

Gordon Ramsay or Simon Cowell?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Simon Cowell

CSI NY or CSI Las Vegas?


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

CSI NY

heels or flats.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Flats 

Niners or Ravens?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

So camp that IC2P :kobe3

Team Friendship or Team Hell No?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Hell No, bro.

Rick Ross or Drake?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

:drake2

Dr Dre or Snoop Frog?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Dr. Dre

Wiz Khalifa or 2 Chainz?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Khalifa


TNA or WCW?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

DOUBLE YA CEE DOUBLE YA

Low Ki or Loki?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Loki aka Matt Damon from Dogma? Low Ki wins no matter what.

Tennis or Volleyball?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Tennis. 

Craig or GREG?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Tennis I guess

Miller High Life Beer or Budweiser Beer


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

HayleySabin said:


> Loki aka Matt Damon from Dogma? Low Ki wins no matter what.


Should have made it clearer, I meant Loki from Avengers. Dogma is an amazing film though.

*Bud.*

Royal Rumble or Wrestlemania?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Wrestlemania

Harry Potter the order of Phoenix or the half blood prince?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

ROUSEY said:


> Should have made it clearer, I meant Loki from Avengers. Dogma is an amazing film though.
> 
> *Bud.*
> 
> Royal Rumble or Wrestlemania?


I knew there had to be another one out there. :hmm:

WM of course.

Half Blood Prince. Probably in book and in movie.

Better for Survivor Series Events: Survivor Series Elimination matches all throughout the PPV or standard PPV card?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Standard PPV card.


2006 RAW or 2010 Smackdown?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

06 RAW by default. Didn't watch wrestling in '10.

Lisa Ann or Eva Angelina?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Eva Angelina

Mike Goldberg and Joe Rogan or Michael Cole and Jerry Lawler?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Michael Cole and Jerry Lawler

Hoodies or Leather Jackets?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Hoodies

Lesnars F5 to McMahon or The Miz?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Miz

Theme that gets you more hyped: Goldberg or Lesnar?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Goldberg

The Mexicools or The Full Blooded Italians?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

THE FBI 

Maryse or Eve?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Tough, *Maryse*

christina milian or beyonce 

damn, didn't know they were the same age.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Def. prefer Beyonce.

Beyonce or Shakira?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DAMN Shakira and Beyonce in that one video way back. :datass

*Beyonce* thou

Kool aid or Ice tea?


----------



## MAJABA (Jan 22, 2013)

Ice tea

Anthony Hopkins or Scarlett Johansson?


----------



## The_Rocks_Elbow (Aug 4, 2009)

Sir Anthony

Puppet Yoda or CGI Yoda?


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Puppet Yoda

Blade or Underworld?


----------



## FlyLikeCat (Oct 28, 2011)

Blade.

Jimmy or Jey Uso?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Actually not sure since I can barely tell the difference and don't really pay attention to them.

Road Dogg or Billy Gunn?



swagger_ROCKS said:


> DAMN Shakira and Beyonce in that one video way back. :datass


2:20-3:28.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Billy Gunn

Rey Mysterio / Eddie Guerrero


----------



## MAJABA (Jan 22, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero

Vin Diesel or Paul Walker?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Vin Diesel by far.


Mariah Carey or Celine Dion?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Mariah *imo*. 

@B.O.D MY GOODNESS. (Y)

Kana (female Japanese professional wrestler) or Serena Deeb?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kana easily

Jessica Biel or Jessica Alba


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Jessica Alba*

Bella Twins or Blossum twins?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Bellas 

Have a MMA fight on WWE with Lesnar vs. Cena or see a fighter from UFC come to face Lesnar in a wrestling match?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*See a fighter come from UFC to face Lesnar*, I guess. Not sure if you meant me having a MMA fight with Cena and Lesnar in WWE.

Oh shit, you accidentally went back in time...Austin vs Rock 3 @ Mania 19 or Rock vs HHH for the WHC?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Which Rock/HHH match are you talking about brah? I don't even remember them wrestling for the WHC. Either way, I'd take the WM 19 match over any Rock/HHH match. 

Kendrick Lamar or Rick Ross?


----------



## AxSL (Apr 27, 2011)

Kendrick Lamar

Team Hell No or Austin Aries and Bobby Roode


----------



## The_Rocks_Elbow (Aug 4, 2009)

Hell No (Because of Bryan)

Mario or Luigi?


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

Luigi because it reminds me of Lugi.

M&M's or Skittles?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Which Rock/HHH match are you talking about brah? I don't even remember them wrestling for the WHC. Either way, I'd take the WM 19 match over any Rock/HHH match.
> 
> Kendrick Lamar or Rick Ross?


Should have been more specific, would you rather have Rock vs Austin 3 or HHH vs Rock for the WHC if Rock won the rumble on RAW.



lil_dro said:


> Luigi because it reminds me of Lugi.
> 
> M&M's or Skittles?


Skittles, can only eat so much chocolate.

AJ styles entrance or Del Rio's entrance?


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

:delrio

Swagger or Cesaro


----------



## MAJABA (Jan 22, 2013)

Cesaro.

Spiderman or Venom?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Spiderman*

Super girl or wonder woman?


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Wonder Women 

Green Goblin or Doc Ock


----------



## MAJABA (Jan 22, 2013)

Green Goblin.

Iron-Man or Captain America?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I hate both,But I'll go with Iron Man.

Rogue or Wonder Woman?


----------



## MAJABA (Jan 22, 2013)

Wonder Woman.

Arnold Schwarzenegger or Robert De Niro?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Arnold Schwarzenegger

Kratos or Spawn?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Hmm hard one. I'll pick Kratos though

Sonic or Mario


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Mario.

Lesbian porn or normal porn?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Normal porn

one million dollars or sex with AJ Lee for a week


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

one mil for sure

half life 1 or half life 2


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I really wanna fuck AJ Lee,But I love money more than women so one million dollars.

Edit : Half Life 1

Iraq or Iran


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Iran, just because of Iranian Tobacco.






Rock vs Cena II or Brock vs Triple H II. Which match will be shittier? ~_~


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Definitely Rock vs Cena II

A rock from Mars or a bar of Gold?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Iran, just because of Iranian Tobacco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rock/cena 2 without a doubt.

Edit: A rock from mars as it's more rare

Who would you rather see leave wwe for good? Tensai or jack swagger?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Swagger. Tensai is a complete joke now, it appears they're pushing Swagger again though, and I really don't want that.

War Games or Elimination Chamber?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Elimination Chamber*

Bungee jump off the CN tower or off a bridge?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Neither because I'm not fucking stupid.

Heel or Babyface?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Heel

Starrcade or Summerslam


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao

*Babyface*

Edit: *SummerSlam*

Lottery or Scratch ticket?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Lottery

PS3 or 360?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

360

Jennifer Lopez or Mariah Carey?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*J Lo*

Mickey Mouse or Bugs Bunny?


----------



## The_Rocks_Elbow (Aug 4, 2009)

Mickey Mouse

Bilbo or Frodo?


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

frodo

Rock or Rap


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rock

Metal or Pop?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Metal,I despise most Pop and love Metal.

Stay at the age of 25 forever or the age of 35 forever?


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

35

Triple H / Bret Hart 

Lol


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Bret Hart

Ambrose or Edge?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Edge,No even close.

Become a fire bender or a water bender?


----------



## Bel Air (Dec 6, 2012)

Tough one. I was about to go with fire bender but I think I'll go with water bender, if it means I can just make water and bend it instead of having to have water around. Fire is cool and all but water wins this time around. 

Wayne Rooney or Robin Van Persie? (If you don't watch football then the Royal Rumble match or the Elimination Chamber match?)


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Rooney

Frank Sinatra / Elton John


----------



## MAJABA (Jan 22, 2013)

Frank Sinatra

Charlize theron or Kristen Stewart?


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Charlize Theron

Leonardo DiCaprio / Matt Deamon


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Leonardo DiCaprio

Seth Rogan or Jonah Hill


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ugh, I consider them equals for some reason. lol

Seth Rogan, I guess. 

Bo Dallas or Barry Stevens?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Bo Dallas! LOL

Sprite or Coke?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Coke

Sprite or A&W Root Beer?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Never had the latter, Sprite is pretty awesome anyway, so that.

Cody Rhodes or Kofi Kingston?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sprite because I've never tried Root Beer. 

Edit: Cody Rhodes

Tensai or Jack Swagger?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Swagger

This Fire Burns or Cult Of Personality?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Overall I think Cult, for CM Punk I prefer This Fire Burns.

Voices or Burn in my Light?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Burn in my Light. Always liked that theme.

Jericho, face or heel?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

He's great at both, but the pinnacle of his career came between 08 and 10 as a heel, so heel.

Pepsi Max or Coke Zero?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pepsi Max.

MVP's US Title reign or Cesaro's current US Title reign?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Tough one,As much as I love Cesaro I'll have to go with MVP

Dragonball Z or Naruto?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Naruto* tbh. 

Rick Ross or Wale?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

ROZAY THATS MY NICKNAME

Roll with a bunch of goons so you're safe or carry the weapon just in case?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Weapon

Anime or American Animation?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Carry a weapon just in case. 

Edit: Anime

Kaitlyn or Lita?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Lita by 2 light years. 

Rich/ugly or poor/beautiful?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Poor/beautiful

Jenna Fischer or Amy Adams?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Poor beauty*.

Edit: *Jenna Fischer*

Name your son Ni**al or Sue?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Why is that shit censored brother? What is the word? [email protected]?

Definitely going with Sue in that case. Sure some Asian guy out there has that name.

Tara/Jesse or HHH/Stephanie?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HHH/Steph

lol I didn't think it would be censored. Ni**al 2 G's Nig Gul 

Burger King or McDonalds?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Nig,gul isn't that bad. Not sure if I've ever heard that name before tho.

Mickey Ds is a rip off so BK.

KFC or Popeyes?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

KFC

Have a current cell phone like this 









OR

have no phone at all?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

KFC 

Edit : Have the shitty cell phone,I've never cared about getting new cell phones at all

Super Saiyan 2 Teen Gohan or Super Saiyan Future Trunks?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Super Saiyan 2 Teen *

Fight jackie chan or jet li?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Getting raped either way so Jackie Chan.

Which img is better? Hard to compare I know.











OR


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The first one

TV Sitcoms or TV Drama Series?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Not big on sitcoms so drama series. 

True love or $500k in your bank account for free?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

True love

Lose your sight or lose your voice forever?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

voice

who's better on the mic , rowdy roddy piper or cm punk


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I like CM Punk more,Go ahead and hate on my ass.

Sacrifice your life for the sake of others or hold on to your life as much as you can?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Sacrifice your life for the sake of others.

NWO or DX?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I wasn't around for New World Order, but based on what I saw from the latter's entire '09-'10 run (and fragments of the '06-'07 run), I can pretty much foresee me enjoying nWo a lot better.

Tony316/The Tony or yeah1993?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*yeah1993*

people who rock glasses with no lens or rock shades indoors?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

ROCK (hint) shades indoors

Pizza Hut or Pizza Pizza?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Pizza Hut

Live on another planet as the only human surrounded by a humanoid like race 100x more advanced than humans or live on earth?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Live on Earth*

Face Waka Flocka in a rap battle or Common?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Common

Listen to someone scratching a fork on a plate for a day or get a stinkface from Rikishi?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Listen to someone scratching a fork on a plate for a day

Have the creators of DBZ make a new movie featuring Super Saiyan 3 Vegeta or the return of Future Trunks?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Saiyan 3 Vegeta*

Be hit with an honesty curse or have 16 children?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

16 kids.

Use sandpaper as a sponge in the shower or watch three hours of Fat Albert porn.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sandpaper even thou it would destroy my skin more than others.

Live in a glass house with no privacy or try to escape a city filled with Zombies?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I like my privacy so escaping a city filled with ZOMBIES

Catalina Swagger or Vida Guerra?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I honestly haven't looked up Catalina's pics much. They're both pretty sexy, probably go with with Vida more so pre the extreme fitness stuff (early days)

Charlie Brown or Dennis the Menace?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Catalina's got the TAPE doe. 

Prefer Dennis, never really watched Peanuts. 

SWAT Kats or Power Rangers?


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Power Rangers

Fresh Prince Of Bel Air or My Wife And Kids?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Fresh Prince Of Bel Air

Fuck someone with music playing or without music playing?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Without, I love the sounds my gf makes

Dr. Sara Tancredi(Prison Break) or Lori Grimes(The Walking Dead)?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Dr. Sara Tancredi

_Get kicked in the balls by soccer player_ or _Punch in the stomach by a boxer_?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Punched in the stomach by a boxer...damn that would hurt. lol

Get stuck in a roller coaster upside down for ten mins or stuck in spinning loop ride for 10 mins?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Stuck in a spinning loop ride. Less likely to shit myself.

R. Kelly or The Weeknd?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

R. Kelly

Kate Upton or Lucy Pinder?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Lucy Pinder overall

Better Bond girl: Pussy Galore or Xenia Onatopp (if you aren't into Bond, just judge by name lol)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Pussy Galore. 

Jada Stevens or Jessie Rogers?


----------



## MAJABA (Jan 22, 2013)

Jada Stevens

Triple H or Bobby Roode?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Triple H

Vampire The Masquerade Bloodlines or Half Life 2?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Half life 2

Better bond girl: Octopussy or Dr. Goodhead?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Don't know, never watched the old Bonds and the game needs to continue already.

Who do you want to win the 6 man at EC - The Shield or The Superfriends?


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, le me think. Hmmmmmmm......probably.....those who....aren't...Superbuds.

Katana / European Longsword


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Katana is bad ass. (Y)


Have your nipples stapled to your feet and forced to do sit-ups, or your nuts tied to an elastic rope and forced to do bungee jumping?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Nuts tied to an elastic rope and bungee jump.

Easier: Calculus or Linear Algebra?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Linar algebra 

Great Khali or Hornswoggle?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Khali 

Drink a glass of blood or eat a fried cockroach?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Eat the cockroach

Alex Riley or Yoshi Tatsu


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Alex Riley because he referenced a Drake song on air.

05 Christian or 06 Edge?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Edge 06, that was when he was at his best when he was with Lita and feud with Cena

Get yourself into prison so you can help a loved one escape (Prison Break) or cook meth for 3 million dollars (Breaking Bad)?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Cook meth brother. 

In a conversation with a girl: slap your leg and say easy big fella or throw a pick up line with a blatant innuendo?


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Sex related pick up line

Roman Empire / Mongol empire


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Roman Empire

Corey Graves or Leo Kruger?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Leo Kruger

Wipeout or MXC (Most Extreme Elimination Challenge)?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

MXC

Mechanical Pencils or wood pencils


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

wood pencils

Coldplay / Snow Patrol


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

Snow Patrol

Amazon or Ebay?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Amazon 

Gotenks or Future Trunks?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Future Trunks obvs

Iron Man or Ghost Rider


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Iron Man

Bagels or croissants?


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bagels

GUN or Red Dead REVOLVER (both PS2 games)


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Red Dead

One Direction or Justin Bieber?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Neither lol!

Gears Of War or Halo


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Halo

Happy Gilmore or Billy Madison?


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Billy Madison

The Waterboy or Little Nicky?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Waterboy

Mr.Deeds or Big Daddy?


----------



## MAJABA (Jan 22, 2013)

Big Daddy

Prometheus or Coriolanus


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Prometheus

A good day to die hard or Jack reacher?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Jack Reacher

Better director: Quentin Taratino or John Waters?


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Tarantino

Yu-Gi-Oh or Pokemon?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Yu-Gi-Oh

Jack Swagger old theme or new theme?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Jack Swagger old theme.

Modern Warfare or Black Ops


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Black Ops.

Facebook or Twitter.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

They both suck but I'll go with twitter.

Get high forever or eat chocolate and never get fat?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

High forever. 

Bigger pain in the ass: Chem or Physics?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Chem

Thin or thick crust pizza?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Thick crust

Journey you'd take to talk to 2000 Trish Stratus on MSN on a dial up connection for a potential fling: Dragging your balls through a field full of cactuses, broken glass and landmines spread throughout OR swim through ice cold water with a 50 lb plate attached to your balls and your fart as your only form of air supply?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Thick crust
> 
> *Journey you'd take to talk to 2000 Trish Stratus on MSN on a dial up connection for a potential fling: Dragging your balls through a field full of cactuses, broken glass and landmines spread throughout OR swim through ice cold water with a 50 lb plate attached to your balls and your fart as your only form of air supply?*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

shit, i'm not even a trish fan. I give up on that one

NWA or Wu Tang


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wu Tang Clan ain't nuthing ta fuck wit

Yes or no, are you buying PS4?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Yup, for the vita crossplay and inevitable awesome games.

RKO or Diamond Cutter


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DDP

DB vs Punk 60 min iron man or Cesaro vs Hero last man standing @ Summer slam?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Feb 9, 2011)

RKO despite my lack of enthusiasm for Orton it's been built up as a big deal finishing move and the crowd eats the shit out of it especially when it comes out of no where, more longevity to it then DDP's Diamond Cutter really

*Edit. Bryan vs. Punk Iron Man match easily*

WrestleMania 17, WrestleMania 19, or WrestleMania 24?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Obby, what if that was Torrie instead of Trish? Which option would you take then bro?

WM 17 but its really close between that and 19. 

Summerslam 2002 or Survivor Series 2002?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SummerSlam 2002

Meet HBK or Taker?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Taker

Be a famous actor or A famous athlete?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Actor because I love tv and movies, and I positively hate sports, and both jobs have the exact same perks/negatives, so there's so incentive for me to choose athlete. In fact, if anything it's better to be an actor because I can act LONG after I would've had to retire from sports competition due to injuries and general breaking down. You see old actors all the time, old athletes? Not so much. So yeah, actor, don't even have to think about it.

Should WWE 14 incorporate the NXT brand into the roster, yes or no?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes I'd love to play as some of the NXT talent in the new game. 

Ryback or Big E Langston?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Big E. Just seems to me that he has more "it factor" than Ryback. I feel nothing at all for Ryback.

Community or Parks and Recreation?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Parks and Rec

CBS or NBC?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NBC because of Community and Parks

Oranges or Watermelons?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Oranges










Which would you rather see?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

AJ's bum

Date a Persian or an Indian?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Persian

Living in a apartment or living in a duplex?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Apartment

Who do you think is hotter. Maggie or Andrea from The Walking Dead?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Maggie. Andrea looks terribly aged.

CM Punk or Daniel Bryan?


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Daniel Bryan...mostly cause of his Indy stuff...punk is better now because he's more then a comedy wrestler.

Simpsons or Family Guy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Family Guy

You can choose between two wishes and only 1 one of the two wishes...
Eternal life for _you_ or the end of all murder on innocent humans?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

End of all murder on innocent humans. 

I can barely figure out what to do with myself during a long weekend. What the hell am I going to do with eternity?

The book or The movie?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Gandhi said:


> Eternal life for _you_ or the end of all murder on innocent humans?





Asenath said:


> End of all murder on innocent humans.
> 
> I can barely figure out what to do with myself during a long weekend. What the hell am I going to do with eternity?


I'm a natural born cynic so there's no way I trust the no more murder on innocent humans option. It probably results in some divine declaration that all humans are inherently sinful and thus all deserve to be murdered and I just sacrificed eternal life for the complete annihilation of all humankind. 

I choose eternal life for myself and the rest of you can just take your chances like everybody else.



Asenath said:


> The book or The movie?


The fucking book.
*
NEXT QUESTION:*

You're going for a beer tonight and then on a killing spree tomorrow. You have two friends, Max Rockatansky and Martin Riggs, but you can only invite one tonight for a beer and one tomorrow for a killing spree...

Which do you choose for the beer and which for the killing spree?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Anark said:


> I'm a natural born cynic so there's no way I trust the no more murder on innocent humans option. It probably results in some divine declaration that all humans are inherently sinful and thus all deserve to be murdered and I just sacrificed eternal life for the complete annihilation of all humankind.
> 
> I choose eternal life for myself and the rest of you can just take your chances like everybody else.


Oh, if we're going super-cynical, there's no way I would choose eternal life because I remember my Homer:



> . . .but when loathsome old age pressed full upon him, and he could not move nor lift his limbs, this seemed to her in her heart the best counsel: she laid him in a room and put to the shining doors. There he babbles endlessly, and no more has strength at all, such as once he had in his supple limbs.


Tennyson also had something to say on the subject.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah, I should have applied the cynicism to that too. :side:

Don't be leaving my question hanging though.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Riggs for the beer, Mad Max for the killing spree.

Here's one just for you - who would you rather, Circe or Calypso?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Asenath said:


> Here's one just for you - who would you rather, Circe or Calypso?


That's really quite difficult. Calypso was more honourable, but was also a bit of a psycho. She was beautiful and, assuming I didn't have a Penelope waiting for me, would have served my needs sufficiently. 

Circe though would have been a lot more fun assuming I had her favour. 

So assuming I have the favour of both, I choose Circe. If I fall foul of either, then I choose Calypso.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

If you could change your gender to a man, but only two men, and they were Paris and Hector, would you choose to be the beautiful fool or the ultimately destroyed hero?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

That is a no-brainer. One of these men is among the Nine Worthies of Chivalry, the other spends the entirety of the war he started hiding under his bed. 

Hector, and fate be damned.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What's your question?

Oh well. 

WCW or ECW?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I only saw ECW on TNN, which I take it was after the golden age. So I'll say WCW - the Main Event was the same old dismal giants bouncing off each other, but the midcard was full of things I hadn't seen before and interesting characters. And Saturday Night was a family tradition.

Better assault weapon in a wrestling sketch: Coconut or pot of chilli?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Coconut, although piper might disagree.

Better on the mic? Jake Roberts or Randy Savage?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Asenath said:


> That is a no-brainer. One of these men is among the Nine Worthies of Chivalry, the other spends the entirety of the war he started hiding under his bed.
> 
> Hector, and fate be damned.


But his bow lets loose the arrow that strikes Achilles down, with Apollo's aid, while Hector is humiliated around the walls of Troy.

Personally, I hate Paris. Hector was cool, save for his end.

I had this dream of bringing The Iliad to life on screen, and then they made that atrocity which was Troy with Brad fucking Pitt as Achilles. My heart has remained broken to this day.

I had Stallone as Achilles, Arnold as Hector and Mel Gibson as Odysseus. 

And, wait for it, Wesley fucking Snipes as Diomedes.

_"I'm a fucking God, Diomedes, fuck off!"_



BULLY said:


> Coconut, although piper might disagree.
> 
> Better on the mic? Jake Roberts or Randy Savage?


Jake Roberts.

Better from the top rope, Punk's Savage homage flying elbow, or Cena's flying leg drop to the back of someone's head?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What's your question?

Oh well.

Book or movie?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> What's your question?
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> Book or movie?


Pay attention.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> Pay attention.


You edited your post two minutes after I said that. You pay attention











Anark said:


> But his bow lets loose the arrow that strikes Achilles down, with Apollo's aid, while Hector is humiliated around the walls of Troy.
> 
> Personally, I hate Paris. Hector was cool, save for his end.
> 
> ...


Punks. 

Who would win a tl;dr battle: Dualshock or Ice Edge?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Everything I feel about that goddamn movie can be summed up in this one graphic:










___



BULLY said:


> Who would win a tl;dr battle: Dualshock or Ice Edge?


Dualshock.

Who's going to get banned faster, Beaker3391 or CMPUNK2014?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

CMPUNK2014.

Doom or Quake?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

This or that?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

DualShock

Kaitlyn or Layla?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

. . .


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> DualShock
> 
> Kaitlyn or Layla?


Neck up, Kaitlyn. Neck down, Layla.

Lita's moonsault or Trish's Stratusfaction?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Fuck this thread is more of a clusterfuck than 2000 wcw

Lita's moonsault. And this. and noone answered my doom or quake question.

Bourbon or whisky?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Whisky. 

If Jim Cornette really did get that showcase showdown with Vince Russo, who would get his ass whooped?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Cornette 

What would you pay more to see, Austin returning at WM to stun Rock, or Punk getting back his original title reign with proof that Rock cheated at the Royal Rumble


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

obby said:


> Cornette
> 
> What would you pay more to see, Austin returning at WM to stun Rock, or* Punk getting back his original title reign with proof that Rock cheated at the Royal Rumble*


Who would win in a real fight: Rey Mysterio or Sin Cara?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Cara would beat the shit out of that fatass

Mark Henry or Brock Lesnar


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Tough one. I'll go with Brock but only just.

What would you rather? Cena beats the streak and turns heel? Or Cena loses to taker but remains annoying face for next five years


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Beats the streak but turns heel, barely.

Kane and Undertaker have one final Wrestlemania match or Taker wrestles Brock


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Kane and Undertaker have one final Wrestlemania match -- watching Taker in his condition wrestle Brock would hurt my heart. 

Bigger disappointment: Rock's return or the title redesign?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Cena loses to taker but remains annoying face for next five years.

Edit: Rock's return

Have Swagger win the title at Wrestlemaina and lose it to Del Rio at Summerslam in L.A or have Del Rio beat Swagger and face somebody else in L.A at Summerslam?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Easy, have Del Rio retain and face someone else at Summerslam?

Ryback or Big E?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Swagger win the title. Face Del Rio needs to GTFO

EDIT - Big E. Ryback is awful and E is genuinely entertaining.

What would you hate more, the guest hosts return for one month or the "Social Media Ambassadors" return for six months?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

obby said:


> Swagger win the title. Face Del Rio needs to GTFO
> 
> EDIT - Big E. Ryback is awful and E is genuinely entertaining.
> 
> What would you hate more, the *guest hosts return *for one month or the "Social Media Ambassadors" return for six months?


Who would win in a selling contest: Shawn Michaels or Dolph Ziggler?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Who would win in a selling contest: Shawn Michaels or Dolph Ziggler?


Dolph. Shawn would consider it beneath himself to sell to Dolph, and overdo it.

Most improbably overused finisher, the RKO or the Diamond Cutter?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

RKO

Undertaker vs CM Punk at WM29 or Rock vs Cena vs Punk at WM29?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Rock vs Cena vs Punk at WM29

Have a mustache forever or have a beard forever?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Beard. Currently have one myself, trying to grow it out big. Mustaches suck, unless they're on this man.










Chocolate or vanilla?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Chocolate

Huddy or Jisbon?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Huddy

Whos hotter Danica Patrick or Ronda Rousey?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Danica Patrick,Ronda Rousey seems nasty.

Green eyes or blue eyes?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Blue eyes, i love girls with blue eyes and i have been told i have pretty blue eyes

Chicago or New York?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Chicago 

Tarantino or Eastwood


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Tarantino because of Django and Pulp Fiction

If it was a clean fight and there has to be a winner, would you rather see Cena or Punk win tonight?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Punk of course.

Who would win in a real life fight between the rock and Mark Henry


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Henry, course

3MB or The Corre


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Sad but I gotta go with 3MB, The Corre sucked

Eminem's Like Toy Soldiers or Mockingbird?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Like Toy Soldiers.

Kanye West or 50 Cent?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

kanye west.

Aids or cancer?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

uhm, depends on the type of cancer i guess.

Nas or Biggie


----------



## Pink Princess (Sep 4, 2012)

Nas
Pokemon or Yu-Gi-Oh?

Sent from my ST26i using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Pokemon, by a mile.

Showers or Baths?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Showers

Swagger or Del Rio?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Del Rio of course

Zeb Colter or Ricardo Rodriguez?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Zeb Coulter.

CM Punk or Kofi Kingston?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Zeb Coulter

edit: CM Punk

Miz TV or Jericho's Highlight Real?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Jericho of course of course

HBK or The Undertaker, better story teller in ring


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

hbk. 

*ECW* or wcw


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

wcw


Bobby Roode or Tyson Kidd


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Bobby rooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Who would win in a wrestling debate: Rock316ae or Pyro


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I would of course because he's automatically disqualified for being a Rock mark.

John Cena cutting a promo made entirely of G rated swear words or getting lemon juice squirted in your eyes?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

It depends on whether or not Cena starts narrating

"SO, AT WRESTLEMANIA THE ROCK IS GOING TO TAKE JOHN CENA ON IN A ONE ON ONE MATCH-" Shut the fuck up.

Punk or JBL


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JBL

Jericho or Michaels?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Lemon juice.

Punk.

Jericho

Cm punk ses or currrent heel punk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Current because he's a star, and he has Heyman, and he's even more entertaining in general.

Ziggler or Sandow?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Sandow, but I enjoy both a good deal

Batista or Orton


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

batista

better on the mic: sandow or barrett


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Sandow by a little

Christian or Tyson Tomko


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Christian. What kind of question is that, lol.

Trish or Lita?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Lita

Tom Cruise or Tyson Tomko

who's more attractive


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Tom Cruise of course. hey wait

djano unchained or pulp fiction


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Django Unchained. Tarantino's best film IMO

Devon or Matt Hardy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Matt Hardy I guess.. never really cared for either guy

Jeff Hardy or Bully Ray?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Bully Ray by six mecha ions

Who has better mic skills, Khali or Bo Dallas


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Khali because when he talks, I laugh. When Ho Dallas talks, I BLEED.

Jeff Hardy or John Cena?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

john cena

kofi or tyson kidd?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Everyone in WWE > Kofi

Shelton or MVP


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

MVP 

Zack Ryder or Curt Hawkins?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Hawkins. Ryder is awful.

FCW or NXT


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

NXT

Superstars or Main Event?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Main Event

Matt Damon or Mark Wahlberg?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Matt Damon

Ivory or Victoria


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Victoria

Back To The Future or Back To The Future 2?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

1

Power Trip or Brothers of Destruction


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Brothers of Destruction

How I Met Your Mother or Two and Half Men?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

HIMYM

Game of Thrones or The Sopranos?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Sopranos

Knife or fork?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Fork

Ziggler or Miz?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Miz

Antonio Cesaro or Kassius Ohno?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cesaro

Conor O'brian or Corey Graves?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Corey Graves.

Dean Ambrose or Daniel Bryan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dean Ambrose by miles

Brock Lesnar or The Rock?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Rock

Punk vs Cena recent RAW for #1 contender or Punk vs Hardy Ladder match for WHC?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Punk vs Hardy Ladder match for WHC

Samurai Jack or Evil Samurai Jack?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

SJ

Austin Aries or Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Aries, 100% Aries.

Blondes or Brunettes?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Brunettes,Blondes most of the time bore me.

Black hair or dark brown hair?


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

dark brown hair

Halloween or Christmas?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Christmas.

Better ass, Velvet Sky or Brooke Tessmacher?


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Velvet sky.

Who would you rather bone. Aj or eve?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

AJ Lee

Japan or South Korea?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Japan

Dogs or Cats


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Dogs.

Would you live in Italy or Germany


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Italy because of the warmer climate

Indian or Chinese food?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Indian Food.

Survivor Series or Summerslam?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Summerslam


Would you rather live in Chicago or Toronto?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Toronto

JeriShow or ShowMiz


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JeriShow

Zeb Colter or Jack Swagger?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Jack Swagger.... from an in ring standpoint :troll

Austin Aries or Antonio Cesaro


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Cesaro

Travel to your east or travel to your west?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Travel to my east on a US Map view. If i go to the east i will go straight into Lake Michigan.

Basketball or Baseball?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Baseball. I hate sports in general, but I can watch bits and pieces of baseball without uncontrollable vomiting.

Red Dead Redemption (original game) or Red Dead Redemption: Undead Nightmare?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

RDR for sure

Eddie Guerrero or Chris Benoit


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Eddie Guerrero

Suazrez or Cavani?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Cavani

Ozil or Iniesta?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Ozil 

Music from the 80s or 90s?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I GET KNOCKED DOWN

Mr.Kennedy or Mr.Anderson


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Kennedy

Hulk Hogan or Ric Flair?


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

ric flair.

College basketball or NBA?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

NCAA

Django Unchained or Pulp Fiction


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Django Unchained, Pulp Fiction is excellent too

All Gold Everything by Trinidad James or R.I.P. by Young Jeezy?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

R.I.P

Joe Flacco or Aaron Rodgers


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Aaron Rodgers, GB is my home team and have a fathead of him in my rec room

Donna or Jackie from That '70s Show?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hmmm tough one. Jackie (just).

Van or bike?


----------



## MAJABA (Jan 22, 2013)

bike

Dolph Ziggler or Cody Rhodes?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ziggler

Spear or Super Kick?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Super Kick.

Pedigree or Rock Bottom?


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

Pedigree.

People's Elbow or Cobra?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Peoples Elbow

The Munsters or The Adams Family?


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

The Addams Family.

The simpsons or Family Guy


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

The Simpsons

Colt Cabana or El Generico


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

El Generico

Scott Hall or Kevin Nash?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Scott Hall, fuck Nash

This or That


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

This

Baseball or Cricket?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cricket

Blondes or Redheads?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Gandhi said:


> This


Disgusting.

Redheads

Transformers or GI Joes


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The fuck?

Transformers 

Cowboys or Ninjas?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Cowboys

Tables, Ladders, or Stairs?


----------



## JustTooSweeeet (Mar 1, 2013)

tables

snow storm or extreme heat?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Heat

Day or Night?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Day. Night is depressing, and can be scary depending on where you live.

Bioshock or Halo


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Halo

If there was a train coming and you had to control the tracks on where it goes to. The train can go two ways but on side of the track it is one of your loved ones and the other track is 20 strangers stuck on the track.

Which side are you saving, one with a loved on or with the 20 strangers?


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

20 strangers

Hulk Hogan or Hollywood Hulk Hogan?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hollywood all the way.

Bart or Lisa Simpson?


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Bart

South Park or Beavis & Butthead?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

South Park

John Cena or Randy Orton?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Cena, barely

Only eat meat for the rest of your life or never eat meat again


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Only meat

Street Fighter or Mortal Kombat?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mortal Kombat. I don't find the Street Fighter combat fun, nor the lack of Fatalities. Street Fighter does win in terms of music, though.






or


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

First one. Sub Zero da GOAT <3

You are told by the president that you must end all gang activity in New York. He gives you the choice of using 5000 mercenaries, or a brilliant master strategist with dirt on the mob and 200 mercs. Which would you choose to assist you on your quest?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Brilliant master strategist

Kate Upton or Brooklyn Decker?


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

Kate Upton

Adam Sandler or Jim Carrey


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

THE_sXeBeast said:


> Kate Upton
> 
> Adam Sandler or Jim Carrey


Carrey by far

Avengers or xmen

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

X men all the way

EA Sports or 2k sports


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

2K because of NBA and MLB, I only like EA for Madden

We Are One (Nexus Theme) or End of Days (Corre/Wade Barrett)?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

End of Days, but only by a little

WADE BARRETT or WILLIAM REGAL


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

William Regal

Rashada Jones or Jenna Fischer?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Jenna Fischer

Samurai Jack or Dexter's Laboratory?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Dexters Lab

Rugrats or Hey Arnold?


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Hey Arnold

Dr. Dre or Snoop Dogg?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

DR.DRE

Live in Compton or Harlem?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Harlem

Mountain Dew or Sprite


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Mountain Dew

Powerade or Gatorade?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Froot said:


> It's not a girl's show anymore.
> 
> It hasn't been for the last 2 or so years. It likes to think it is, but it _really_ isn't. At the very least, you can call it "family television".


The target audience is little girls. That is a fact.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

~_~



The Stratusfactor said:


> Mountain Dew
> 
> Powerade or Gatorade?


Powerade

Hot dogs or burgers?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Burgers

Finally showing up in rants or letting those Rock Marks walk all over your pride.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/719810-rantsamania-v-hype-thread.html


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm never doing rants, so the second.

Family Guy or American Dad?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Never watched American Dad so family guy I guess.

Why aren't you doing Rants. You vs RockAE316 is a dreammatch.

Dr. House vs Dr. Who


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Because I don't CARE. It's pointless, I have no interest in rants.

House, I guess. Never really saw much of either.

Who should win at WrestleMania, CM Punk or Undertaker?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Taker, maintain the streak

You realise that whoever you respond to in rants is instantly a legend though?

Law and Order or CSI?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

CSI since I have never heard of the other show.

Pyro you should just make one post. ONE. Then never post again. Do it for the WF Universe.

Superman or Goku


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Superman. Not into that anime shit.

Green Lantern or Flash?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Which version of the characters?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

~_______________~

Whichever version you think justifies voting for them.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

:hmm: Flash I guess. Ryan Reynolds as Green Lantern ruined it for me.

Wonder Woman or Storm


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not really a fan of either but I'll say Wonder Woman because I'm loyal to DC, don't like Marvel even though the X Men are probably the best part about Marvel.

Darkseid or Thanos?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Both are BOSS. I'll pick Thanos though since he's appearing in Avengers 2.

The Dark Knight or DKR


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:cuss:

The Dark Knight was much better

Rock or Cena?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Don't like either of them tbh. They have both had some good times (Hollywood Rock, Rapper Cena) but both don't interest me atm. I'll go for Rock I guess.

Barrett with stable or solo?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

With stable

The Following or The Americans?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

New 2013 TV? Haven't seen either

BULLY FREAKING RAY or JTG


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Bully Ray

Amber Heard or Scarlett Johansson


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Scarlett Johansson

Jessica Alba or Jessica Biel?


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Jessica Biel

The Outsiders or New Age Outlaws?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Outsidsrs by a mile

Billy Gunn or Road Dogg?


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Road Dogg

Arizona or Snapple Ice Tea?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Snapple

Kool-Aid or Hi-C


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

KOOLAID

Alien or Aliens?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Alien

Sleep with Halle Berry or Beyonce?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Beyonce, no contest

KANE or STING


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Sting by a mile

Raw on USA Network or Spike/TNN?


----------



## ChaelSonnen (Mar 14, 2013)

USA Network

Chael Sonnen or Andersen Silva?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Silva

GSP or BJ Penn?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

BJ Penn

CM Punk or Chris Benoit?


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Punk

Red or Blue?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Red.

Pineapples or Watermelon?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pineapples

Muffins or Doughnuts?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Doughnuts! (Could go for one right about now)

French Toast or Waffles?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Waffles 

Wine or Cider?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Cider.

Bud Light or Budweiser.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Neither, I don't drink that disgusting pee water.

Coffee or hot chocolate?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Hot chocolate, I've never had coffee in my life.


Breaking Bad or Mad Men?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Breaking Bad. Never watched Mad Men in my life 8*D

Baths or Showers?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Showers

White or brown bread?


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

White.

Night or day?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Night

Die with your family beside you or with your partner beside you?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Family

Samurai or Ninja?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Ninja

Gatorade or Powerade?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Powerade

Jim Cornette or Vince Russo?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Jim Cornette

Chelsea or Manchester City?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Froot said:


> Breaking Bad. Never watched Mad Men in my life 8*D


Don't start, it's the most boring, dull show in existence.

I don't know, I hate soccer. Manchester I guess because it's a better name. ~_~

Pretzels or Doritos?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Doritos 

Boobs or Ass?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

A

Who would you rather fire from WWE, Brad Maddox or The Miz?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Maddox

Game of Thrones or The Walking Dead


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Never seen a full episode of Game of Thrones so Walking Dead by default. At least Season One was good before it started to suck.

Enter Shikari or Between The Buried & Me?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Enter Shikari.

Criminal minds or NCIS?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

NCIS, as I have seen little of Criminal Minds in comparison. 

The Briscoes or Steenerico?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

obby said:


> NCIS, as I have seen little of Criminal Minds in comparison.
> 
> The Briscoes or Steenerico?


DEM BOYS

CM Punk or Daniel Bryan?



HayleySabin said:


> Never seen a full episode of Game of Thrones so Walking Dead by default. At least Season One was good before it started to suck.


Well, watch the full 2 seasons. Game of Thrones is literally one hundred BILLION times the show The Walking Dead is, and Walking Dead is a pretty good show. It's the best thing on television and they're going into easily the strongest material the next 2 seasons.










GOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

CM Punk.

Earphones or Headphones?

Tyrion: Breaking Bad is the best show on TV, haha.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No, it really isn't. I've watched 3 seasons of it and it bores the everloving shit out of me. To be honest, AMC programming in general sucks. Mad Men and Breaking Bad are boring as FUCK, Walking Dead is great but it's not that great when compared to the top shows on other networks, Hell on Wheels isn't that great but it's ok. They don't have that HBO or Showtime level of quality no matter how hard they try. There's only 3 episodes of Breaking Bad that I've enjoyed, the first two episodes of the series, and Fly, season 3 episode 10. Other than that? Ain't nobody got time for that. It's a shame it started off so good because it got boring REALLY fast.

Headphones.

The Sopranos or The Wire?


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, it really isn't. I've watched 3 seasons of it and it bores the everloving shit out of me. To be honest, AMC programming in general sucks. Mad Men and Breaking Bad are boring as FUCK, Walking Dead is great but it's not that great when compared to the top shows on other networks, Hell on Wheels isn't that great but it's ok. They don't have that HBO or Showtime level of quality no matter how hard they try. There's only 3 episodes of Breaking Bad that I've enjoyed, the first two episodes of the series, and Fly, season 3 episode 10. Other than that? Ain't nobody got time for that. It's a shame it started off so good because it got boring REALLY fast.
> 
> Headphones.
> 
> The Sopranos or The Wire?


I'll say The Wire.

Game of Thrones TV show or Game or Thrones books?

I am strongly against that paragraph. I do not like it. Though I know quite a few people who really like Game of Thrones, I don't watch it, but I've heard great things, I'm going to read book 1 first, and see if I want to continue in some way. Albeit that paragraph is shit.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So how can you say Breaking Bad is better when you haven't even WATCHED it? At least I know what Breaking Bad is about. unk2

The books are better, they have more details that the show couldn't include because of sheer scope and budget, but I prefer the tv show because I always prefer the television medium to reading, so I'm picking the tv show. Although the books are technically better in the sense that they're more descriptive. This is also somewhat of an analomy in tv because the tv series is VERY close to the books, at George RR Martin's insistence, as opposed to Dexter or Walking Dead where they just go totally off track (at least I understand that's what they did with TWD). Also, for the record, the books aren't called Game of Thrones, it's A Song Of Ice And Fire, and the first book in the series is called "A Game of Thrones". I'm not gonna be a snob about titles since you're new to the series but that's what it is.

Ron Swanson or Walter White? 

Get this one right, please...


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So how can you say Breaking Bad is better when you haven't even WATCHED it? At least I know what Breaking Bad is about. unk2
> 
> The books are better, they have more details that the show couldn't include because of sheer scope and budget, but I prefer the tv show because I always prefer the television medium to reading, so I'm picking the tv show. Although the books are technically better in the sense that they're more descriptive. This is also somewhat of an analomy in tv because the tv series is VERY close to the books, at George RR Martin's insistence, as opposed to Dexter or Walking Dead where they just go totally off track (at least I understand that's what they did with TWD). Also, for the record, the books aren't called Game of Thrones, it's A Song Of Ice And Fire, and the first book in the series is called "A Game of Thrones". I'm not gonna be a snob about titles since you're new to the series but that's what it is.
> 
> ...


Walter White, I know for you that's not 'right', haha, but they are very close, basically a 'par', it could definitely change as Parks may be renewed - bloody should - and Breaking Bad is finished forever this summer.

Parks and Recreation or Homeland?

I am aware of the titles, I have book 1, but I was referring more to the series, thanks for your input, I know you're a big fan. 

I haven't watched all 2 seasons of GoT, but I have watched some episodes, a good bit, up to where I was in my book at the time, and you haven't watched all 5 and a half seasons of Breaking Bad either, so, we'll agree to disagree, though you might come round/be enlightened sometime, haha, .


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

PARKS AND REC

Also Seasons 4-5 are by far the best of Breaking Bad, so I recommend continuing watching it. I do still love S 1-3, though.

Dexter or The Walking Dead


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dexter, definitely.



> I haven't watched all 2 seasons of GoT, but I have watched some episodes, a good bit, up to where I was in my book at the time, and you haven't watched all 5 and a half seasons of Breaking Bad either, so, we'll agree to disagree, though you might come round/be enlightened sometime, haha,


No, you're right, I haven't watched all 5 and a half seasons. I think THREE SEASONS in, I can determine for myself if the show interests me or not. I don't need to see all 5 seasons because I've seen 3 and none of them entertain me in the slightest. Even if I LOVED season 4 and 5, season 1 to 3 is MORE THAN HALF of the show's run. 

Homeland or Dexter?


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Dexter, definitely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Homeland.

iPad or Laptop?

I wasn't saying it to say you're incompetent having watched only 3 seasons, I was saying it because you were making a point of me not having seen all of GoT, regardless of how much exactly, neither of us has wanted to see all of each of our favorite shows. I said we agree to disagree, I just think Breaking Bad is better, one does not simply dismiss Breaking Bad.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AJBurnett said:


> Homeland.
> 
> iPad or Laptop?
> 
> I wasn't saying it to say you're incompetent having watched only 3 seasons, I was saying it because you were making a point of me not having seen all of GoT, regardless of how much exactly, neither of us has wanted to see all of each of our favorite shows. I said we agree to disagree, I just think Breaking Bad is better, one does not simply dismiss Breaking Bad.


Comparing seeing all of a 5 season show to all of a 2 season show is a bit ludicrous. Especially when the 5 season show has more episodes per season. 2 seasons of a show allows you to fully process your feelings on it, if Game of Thrones were in season 5, I wouldn't be telling you to watch all of it because if you didn't like it in the first 2 you never would. I can process that I don't like Breaking Bad because I've seen MORE than enough to judge it on a fair scale, the story is continuing into another season, there's plot advances, etc. Sometimes the first season is the weakest, look at Parks. The first season is mediocre beyond belief but after that it's one of the funniest shows on television.

Fine, think it's better if you want, I think it sucks. Maybe sucks is the incorrect word but I get absolutely no enjoyment out of it, and I've given it a REAL chance. I can't get into it, period. So yes, one does simply dismiss Breaking Bad because I happen to be one.

I'll say an Ipad but I don't use either so I don't definitively know.

Archer or Futurama?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Acher, and it is not even fucking close. Don't think I've ever come across a more consistently funny show.

Scarface or The Godfather?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Godfather, THE greatest movie ever made. Scarface is one of the most overrated movies ever, it's REALLY not that good. Like, not at all.

Goodfellas or Casino?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Goodfellas 

Al Pacino or Robert De Niro?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The Godfather, THE greatest movie ever made. Scarface is one of the most overrated movies ever, it's REALLY not that good. Like, not at all.


You're just saying that because you never instantly gained a criminal monopoly in a three minute montage. 

De Niro I guess

The Good the Bad and The Ugly or Django Unchained


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

obby said:


> You're just saying that because you never instantly gained a criminal monopoly in a three minute montage.
> 
> De Niro I guess
> 
> The Good the Bad and The Ugly or Django Unchained


No, I'm saying that because Scarface wasn't that good.

Django Unchained. I do love The Good, the Bad and The Ugly but Django Unchained was so much fucking fun. One of the FUNNEST movies I've ever seen, just pure enjoyment. It's kinda weird to say that about a movie that's about racism but when Tarantino does it, he just pulls it off.

Pulp Fiction or Django Unchained?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Django Unchained

Robbie E or Zack Ryder


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Zack Ryder.... I guess. He _used_ to crack me up.

TNA (Total Nonstop Action) T & A (Test and Albert) or T 'n' A (Tits 'n' Ass)?

:jay2


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Tits n' Ass

Lita with The Hardyz or Lita with Edge?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

With Edge definitely.

Midian or Viscera?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Viscera, I...guess. :delrio

Eddie Guerrero or Del Rio?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Eddie by far. Not that Del Rio isn't good in his own right.

AJ or Kaitlyn?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

AJ is an abomination to watch.So kaitlyn.

Adidas or Nike?

Sent from my GT-S7500 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nike

Justin Roberts or Bruce Buffer?


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Buffer

NBA or College Hoops?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

NBA

Which league is more enjoyable to watch, Premier League or Bundesliga?


----------



## Pink Princess (Sep 4, 2012)

Prem League definetly
Knockouts or Divas?

Sent from my ST26i using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Divas

Al Michaels or Joe Buck?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Joe Buck

Aikman and Buck or Simms and Nantz?


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Simms and Nantz

Early 00s Dave Chappelle or 80s Eddie Murphy?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Dave Chapelle

Boardwalk Empire or Breaking Bad


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Empire.

Season One of The Boondocks or Season Two of The Boondocks?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Season 2 of The Boondocks,My favorite season of the all 3 infact.

Huey or Riley from The Boondocks?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Riley.

Parks & Recreation or The Office (US)?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wow, that's tough. I'm gonna give it to The Office because that's what really started me on shows like it, Parks, Community, etc, so I have a real soft spot for it, but Parks is amazing and at times better. I've had the highest level of laughter possible watching all 3 of them, to be honest, so that makes it difficult. But man, that season 5 of The Office was HORRIBLE, that drags it down a bit. I haven't watched The Office since season 6 ended too. Plus, Ron Swanson is as good as any character on The Office. 










*BACON*. When it comes to bacon....be prepared.

Ron Swanson or Michael Scott?


----------



## kespineira11 (Mar 20, 2013)

Swanson.

american cars or imports?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

American

Dairy Queen or Cold Stone?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dairy Queen

Andy Dwyer or Tom Haverford?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Tom Haverford

Nick Miller or Schmidt


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry dude, I dunno who either of those people are.

Europe or Asia?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Europe 

Tomatoes or Onions?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Tomatoes.

Bananas or oranges?


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Oranges

Grapes or Cherries?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Grapes

California or Florida?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

CALI

Space Mountain or Splash Mountain


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Splash Mountain

Disneyland or Disney World?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Disneyland DA GOAT

Brad Pitt or George Clooney


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Tough one. Gotta go with Pitt because of Mickey O'Neil

Jason Statham or Vinnie Jones


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brad Pitt. I've seen more things with him in it, and enjoyed them more. Troy and Inglourious Basterds are a few of my favourite movies, and the only thing I remember Clooney for is butchering one of my most beloved characters, Batman.

EDIT ~ Well, I stalled way too late replying. I don't know, let me check if they've been in anything I've seen. 

EDIT 2 ~ Nope, never seen anything with Statham in it and the 2 things I've seen Jones in I have precisely no memory of his performance, so sadly, inconclusive.

Batman or Superman?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Superman

Google or Bing


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Google

Apples or Oranges?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Oranges

Chris Benoit or Kurt Angle


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kurt Angle

Jericho or Edge?


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Jericho.

Jericho or Taker?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Jericho

Tensai or Brodus


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Brodus

Kofi or R-Truth?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Truth as the psycho heel.

Christian or Ziggler?

Sent from my GT-S7500 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Ziggler.

Ziggler or Cesaro?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ziggler

Sandow or Rhodes?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Sandow 

Stieners or Harlem Heat.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:steiner2

Kane or Taker


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Undertaker

Season 1 of Archer or Season 2 of Archer?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I think it keeps getting better (granted, I haven't seen season 4 but having owned the first 3 I'll stick to my stance on that so far) so I'll say 2.

Season 2 or Season 4 of Dexter?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Ah, I thought you were gonna watch the fourh season. The episodes keep getting BETTER AND BETTER.

Season 4

Halo or Bioshock


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm probably going to but I have so many things to catch up on it's getting lost in the shuffle, plus I love watching Archer on Blu Ray when it comes out and just rushing through the whole season. Who knows, maybe I'll pick it up soon. 

Neither because they're both first person shooters and I only play third person shooters. Oh, alright, fine. Halo. I don't want to be giving inconclusive answers all the time.

Left handed or right handed?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Right handed

Red Dead Redemption or GTA IV

Sent from my GT-S7500 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

GTA IV

Troy or Abed?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Red Dead Redemption

Edit: Troy 

Sly Copper 2 or 3?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

2

Barney Stinson or Cosmo Kramer


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I've never watched a lot of Seinfeld so I'm probably out of the loop but Barney is HIMYM's only redeeming feature, so him.

Day or night?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I've never watched a lot of Seinfeld so I'm probably out of the loop but Barney is HIMYM's only redeeming feature, so him.
> 
> Day or night?


Day. Night's a time of sleep for me.

The Walking Dead season 1,2 or 3? I've just started the first episode :

Sent from my GT-S7500 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Season 3, it gets consistently better, .

Facebook or Twitter?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Twitter

CJ or Tommy Vercetti


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Vercetti. I have a soft spot for all things Vice City.

Texting or actually using your phone to talk to someone like a regular fucking human being?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I'll be honest, I prefer to text if I can! Too much social pressure in a call

Drama or Comedy?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

DRAMA

Watch a movie in theaters with everyone around you texting, or the person behind you kicking your seat?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Texting


Sony or Nintendo or Microsoft


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nintendo because of the Super Nintendo and Nintendo 64. 

The Waterboy or The Longest Yard?


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

EDIT: I'd already answered Sony and haven't seen those films, carrying on, haha:

BluRay or DVD?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Blu Ray for sure. I buy everything I can in Blu.

Hank Moody or Ari Gold?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hank Moody

Bart Simpson or Stewie Griffin?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Bart is an institution, but Stewie is laugh out loud funny in a way Bart has never been.

Video Games or Films?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Films by a little

SLY OR ARNOLD OR BRUCE WILLIS


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bruce Willis

Bender or Cartman?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Bender 

Strawberry Ice Cream or Mango Ice Cream?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Mango

Kendrick Lamar or A$AP Rocky


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Kendrick Lamar

Busta Rhymes or Ol' Dirty Bastard?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Busta Rhymes 

Kate Upton or Katy Perry?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kate Upton because she's not contributing to the death of standards in the music business.

Canada Dry or Dr Pepper?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dr Pepper

Fanta or Tango?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Fanta.

Would you rather live without your ears or your eyes?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Ears 

Darth Maul or Boba Fett


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Boba fucking Fett and don't you forget it.

Go drinking with Han Solo or Indiana Jones?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Han Solo, defs.

Pop or Rap?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Pop,Lesser of two evils.

Fable 1 or Halo 1?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Oooo, that's a tough one. 

I'm a huge Halo nerd, so, I'm going to have to go with Halo 1.

Pokemon or Yugioh?


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Pokemon.

Relentless or Monster?


----------



## Don Conte (Mar 21, 2013)

Monster.
El Shaarawy or Neymar?


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Neymar.

Conte or Guardiola?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Conte

Mourinho or SAF?


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Ferguson, Rangers fan and player once upon a time too.

Ferguson (Sir Alex) or Wenger (haha?)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't do sports questions, never heard of them nor want to.

HBO or AMC?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

HBO

Tea or Coffee?


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Tea, Earl Grey.

Alcohol or 'Soft'?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Alcohol.

NBA or NFL?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't watch either but NBA since Basketball is a better sport than American Football in my eyes.

In the video game Jak 3,Which is more fun to play with? Dark Eco Jak or Light Eco Jak?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I haven't the faintest. Never played the game.

Popcorn or Nachos?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Popcorn 

Miami Heat or LA Lakers?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Miami. I hate sports now and don't follow them, but I USED to watch basketball as a kid/teenager and the LA Lakers were the bane of my existence. I was a Portland fan and the Lakers kept beating them, particularly in the 2000 Western finals. At the time it infuriated me. Of course now I don't give a shit. I'm really only explaining this to justify my choice even though I don't care.

Uncharted 2 or Uncharted 3?


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

2

The Beatles or The Rolling Stones?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Beatles

Red or Blue?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

red

Spring or Summer


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Summer

Love your sig by the way Legasee

Beer or Soda?


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Beer*


Austin or Rock?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Rock


Metallica or Megadeth?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Metallica

One Direction or Jonas Brothers?


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

One Direction

Annie or Britta? (Community question)


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Annie, I love Alison Brie

Pam or Erin? (The Office)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pam, obviously. I never cared for Erin, never thought she added anything to the show. At least not at the time I was watching the show, haven't seen it since season 6 ended.

Leonard or Magnitude? (Community)


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Leonard (Shut up Leonard, I know about your crooked wang!)

Dean Pelton or Chang? (Again, Community)


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

I have no idea what that is soooooooo Chang. 


Walking Dead or Mad Men?


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

The Walking Dead, don't watch Mad Men, though I've been very close.

AMC or Showtime?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

AMC because of Walking Dead and Breaking Bad. I only like Dexter on Showtime.

New York City or Chicago?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jesus_Hong said:


> I have no idea what that is soooooooo Chang.
> 
> 
> Walking Dead or Mad Men?


It's Community, one of the greatest fucking sitcoms ever. The first 3 seasons are outside the box, creative hilarity and they HAVE to be experienced. The 4'th season is still good but it's fallen off a bit because the guy who created it stepped down as the showrunner and they lost some writers, but it's still good. If you're not watching at LEAST the first 3 seasons, though, you're doing a massive disservice to yourself, it continually gets better and wackier. 

Ironically enough, despite a lack of knowledge on the series, you chose correctly, since Chang is better than Dean Pelton.



> The Walking Dead, don't watch Mad Men, though I've been very close.


Do yourself a favor.....don't watch it. Unless you have insomnia.

I guess New York City. 

Looking more forward to - GTA V or Watch Dogs?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

GTA V since I'm a big fan of the franchise.

Community or Parks and Rec

Sent from my GT-S7500 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Cheers *Tyrion*, you've sold me on it so i'll check it out. 

Parks and Rec

Miss Elizabeth or Sensational Sherri?


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Sensational Sherri.

House Lannister or House Targaryen?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Thee Brain said:


> House Lannister or House Targaryen?


Such a tougher choice than I expected it to be. As a watcher of a fictional TV show then I'll go with House Lannister.

However, if it was real and I was in that world, then fuck everything, I'm with Dany.

*Next question:*

A night drinking with Tyrion or Bronn?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bronn, since I AM Tyrion.













No, really, Tyrion. Although, I don't drink. Maybe the Westerosi version of me gets shitfaced.

Who deserves to die more, Joffrey or Cersei?



> Cheers Tyrion, you've sold me on it so i'll check it out.


:hb


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Joffrey. Cersei could still redeem herself, in her own way.

Tywin or Stannis?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tough, but Tywin Lannister by a hair. It's funny I should get this question, because I think the actors playing Tywin and Stannis are the two best actors on the show. Tywin interests me a bit more, though, and he's played by a slighty better actor, I think at least. Stannis is a fascinating character, though.

Sandor "The Hound" Clegane or Gregor "The Mountain That Rides" Clegane?


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

"The Hound" because Greg was a pussy and a coward. After losing to Loras, Knight of Flowers (lol), he just decides to kill his horse, blaming him for the loss, and tries to attack the man who beat him from behind. Little bitch!

Jaime or Ned Stark?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, to be fair, Loras DID cheat. And that's FAR from the worst thing Gregor's ever done. Have you read the books or are you just a show watcher? What he did during Robert's Rebellion was downright HEINOUS. I love his character, but I prefer The Hound too, there's more of a character there. I wouldn't call Gregor a pussy or a coward, though. Utterly without morals, obscenely violent and heartless, but not a coward. Which is understandable considering The Mountain of the books is about 8 feet tall. Wish they could've found a great actor who was near that height, but there's only a few people in the world that size.

Jaime Lannister, The Kingslayer. I love Ned, but I love the Lannisters more. At least Tyrion, Jaime and Tywin.

The wildfire explosion or the golden crown?


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, to be fair, Loras DID cheat. And that's FAR from the worst thing Gregor's ever done. Have you read the books or are you just a show watcher? What he did during Robert's Rebellion was downright HEINOUS. I love his character, but I prefer The Hound too, there's more of a character there. I wouldn't call Gregor a pussy or a coward, though. Utterly without morals, obscenely violent and heartless, but not a coward. Which is understandable considering The Mountain of the books is about 8 feet tall. Wish they could've found a great actor who was near that height, but there's only a few people in the world that size.
> 
> Jaime Lannister, The Kingslayer. I love Ned, but I love the Lannisters more. At least Tyrion, Jaime and Tywin.
> 
> The wildfire explosion or the golden crown?


To be honest, I'm a completely newcomer to Game of Thrones. I just recently started and already finished watching the show. I never read the books, I'm not really a fan of books, especially really long ones, I think I just don't have the patience to commit myself to read a book, but considering how much fun I had watching the series and how much people praise the books, even more so than the show, I'm seriously considering buying them, or at least just the first one for now, in order to see if I can finally get into it.

So yeah, pardon me for some ignorance that I may display regarding certain topics of the saga. I'm sure the books go into much much more detail than the show regarding everything. That's one of the main reasons why I'm really considering buying them too.

EDIT: Shit, forgot the question. It's the wildfire explosion, it was just spectacular, epic, just like that whole episode, culminating with that superb song in the end called "The Rains of Castamere". I actually liked the character of Viserys, really appreciated how ambitious and determined he was, how he was ready to do literally everything to achieve his goals. I was really expecting much more from him, therefore I was really disappointed when I watched his demise.

Hodor or Sam?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thee Brain said:


> To be honest, I'm a completely newcomer to Game of Thrones. I just recently started and already finished watching the show. I never read the books, I'm not really a fan of books, especially really long ones, I think I just don't have the patience to commit myself to read a book, but considering how much fun I had watching the series and how much people praise the books, even more so than the show, I'm seriously considering buying them, or at least just the first one for now, in order to see if I can finally get into it.
> 
> So yeah, pardon me for some ignorance that I may display regarding certain topics of the saga. I'm sure the books go into much much more detail than the show regarding everything. That's one of the main reasons why I'm really considering buying them too.


No worries, I'm the same way, believe me. I don't enjoy reading, but I loved the series so much I promptly rushed out to get the books. I have all 5 books and am at the tail end of book 4, approaching book 5.

They are indeed MUCH more detailed. You cannot imagine the amount of characters, detail and volume of these books, they're monsters, but they're worth it.



> EDIT: Shit, forgot the question. It's the wildfire explosion, it was just spectacular, epic, just like that whole episode, culminating with that superb song in the end called "The Rains of Castamere". I actually liked the character of Viserys, really appreciated how ambitious and determined he was, how he was ready to do literally everything to achieve his goals. I was really expecting much more from him, therefore I was really disappointed when I watched his demise.
> 
> Hodor or Sam?


Well, if you like The Rains of Castamere, you'll hear it in episode 9, titled "The Rains of Castamere".

A Song Of Ice And Fire history lesson for you on The Rains Of Castamere. This is NOT a spoiler as everything I'm about to talk about takes place before the story opens.

House Reyne (ironic name, the Reynes of Castamere. See how clever George is? ~_~) was the second most powerful House in the Westerlands behind House Lannister. Their sigil was the same lion as House Lannister, only with reversed colors (hence the line "only a cat of a different coat"). The head of House Lannister, Tywin's father, Tytos was a weak man. So weak he almost brought House Lannister to ruin. Side note, he was nearly killed by, ironically enough, a lion, but the Clegane's, who were kennel masters for the Lannisters, saved him by bringing in dogs to chase the lion away, and were given land and titles by Tytos, which is why they have 3 dogs as their sigil. But anyways, back to the point, the Lord of Castamere, the head of House Reyne, figured that Tytos was too weak to stand against a rebellion, and he thought that he could rebel so that House Reyne could replace House Lannister as the principal House of the Westerlands and Wardens Of The West (hence the lines "and who are you, the proud Lord said, that I must bow so low?" and "in a coat of gold or a coat of red, a lion still has claws, and mine are long and sharp my Lord, as long as sharp as yours" ). Tywin then took control of the Lannister armies and put House Reyne to the torch, burned Castamere to the ground and murdered all members of House Reyne, making their House extinct. Hence the lines "But now the rains weep o'er his hall, with no one there to hear. Yes, now the rains weep o'er his hall, and not a soul to hear."

The message of the song is don't cross the Lannisters, and particularly Tywin, because they're dangerous. It has become a favourite of Westerland soldiers to tribute their liege House.

Oh, and Viserys was awesome. Wish he got the throne instead of Joffrey. I know they're both shitheads, but Viserys was cool to me for some reason. Not long for the world of ASOIAF, though, too stupid, too impulsive to survive and unlike Joffrey, has no powerful people backing him up. But if he'd gotten the Throne then Dany's story would mean nothing. Oh well.

Samwell Tarly. I love Hodor from a pure comedic standpoint but when all you ever say is Hodor, it's one dimensional, which really is the point, but still, he only says one word.

Tywin or Cersei?


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No worries, I'm the same way, believe me. I don't enjoy reading, but I loved the series so much I promptly rushed out to get the books. I have all 5 books and am at the tail end of book 4, approaching book 5.
> 
> They are indeed MUCH more detailed. You cannot imagine the amount of characters, detail and volume of these books, they're monsters, but they're worth it.


Yeah, I'm betting that I will not resist much longer and I'll buy them all in the not so distant future. The fact that I'm actually feeling the need to buy these books in the first place is already sufficient enough, because something like this never happens with me. I've never felt compelled to buy a book but now... just cannot resist much longer. lol. The only thing holding me back is just the fact that I'm not a fan of books with the will to spend so much time reading, but yeah, exceptions exist for a reason, and this is shaping up to be one of them.




Tyrion Lannister said:


> A Song Of Ice And Fire history lesson for you on The Rains Of Castamere. This is NOT a spoiler as everything I'm about to talk about takes place before the story opens.


Thank you very much for the history lesson, really appreciated it. Since I absolutely loved the song when I first heard it, I immediately started searching for its meaning, so yeah, I was already aware of the history behind the song, but only in a basic generic level, without all of those details you included, so thanks for actually taking the time to write all of that. I assume it wasn't really a burden to you! And you just gave me another incentive to go buy dem books.




Tyrion Lannister said:


> Tywin or Cersei?


It's actually tough for me, because Cersei was a huge surprise, in a positive way, but I'm picking Tywin. When I first started watching the show, with absolutely zero knowledge regarding everything related to the series, I just thought Cersei would be one of those boring, submissive and completely devoid of any character individual, like all of the queens are most of the time. Boy, was I wrong! She's awesome, her ruthless, cruel and calculating persona was really a huge highlight for me, considering my expectations for the character at the time. But yeah, Tywin wins. The man just oozes confidence, authority, charisma and I just cannot forget his scenes with Arya, I absolutely loved those for some reason. One of the best parts of the show for me.

Theon Greyjoy or Robb Stark?

P.S. This should be renamed _This or That - Featuring Game of Thrones_


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That would be a pretty sweet This or That, wouldn't it?

Theon

Westeros or Essos? (the continent that Daenerys is on, I don't remember it being continuously mentioned by name in the show, maybe once or twice, so some might forget. Most Westerosi just know it as "across the Narrow Sea".)



> Yeah, I'm betting that I will not resist much longer and I'll buy them all in the not so distant future. The fact that I'm actually feeling the need to buy these books in the first place is already sufficient enough, because something like this never happens with me. I've never felt compelled to buy a book but now... just cannot resist much longer. lol. The only thing holding me back is just the fact that I'm not a fan of books with the will to spend so much time reading, but yeah, exceptions exist for a reason, and this is shaping up to be one of them.


I know what you mean. Like I said, I hate reading, it just so happens that my obsession with A Song Of Ice And Fire outweighs my disdain for reading. I want to consume as much knowledge as I possibly can. Even with the amount I have, there's still a great deal I've forgotten or haven't researched. GRRM has managed to create a world that seemingly has no end to it.



> Thank you very much for the history lesson, really appreciated it. Since I absolutely loved the song when I first heard it, I immediately started searching for its meaning, so yeah, I was already aware of the history behind the song, but only in a basic generic level, without all of those details you included, so thanks for actually taking the time to write all of that. I assume it wasn't really a burden to you! And you just gave me another incentive to go buy dem books.


No worries, I'm happy to help. There was also another House involved in the rebellion, House Tarbeck, but House Reyne is the main house who the song emphasizes.

I wouldn't say it's a burden but it took a while to figure out exactly how I wanted to word everything. The main reason for my explanation of the song is because the most pivotal moment of the series is coming in episode 9 of this season, and The Rains Of Castamere is tied into that, so I'm giving you the full history of the song so you can tie in the meaning with what happens. That understanding will make the scene more powerful, not that it's going to need it.

By the way, don't read ANY Youtube comments on Game of Thrones related videos or spoilers until episode 9 is over, not knowing what's going to happen for just 8 more episodes is going to be worth it, I promise you.

Oh, and I completely agree that Tywin's scenes with Arya are amazing. Unfortunately, they don't exist in the book canon, Arya is actually cup bearing for Roose Bolton at Harrenhal in the books. One of the changes they've made, but a well recieved change.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Westeros or Essos? (the continent that Daenerys is on, I don't remember it being continuously mentioned by name in the show, maybe once or twice, so some might forget. Most Westerosi just know it as "across the Narrow Sea".)


This one is much tougher than I expected it to be. I think Westeros almost wins by default, since it's the continent in which most of the action takes place, therefore it's the one we see more, the one we're exposed the most, so it'd be easier to say Westeros based on that. With this said, I'm actually realizing how much I love Essos, it has some beautiful and exotic places. Qarth alone almost makes me pick Essos. Still, at this point, I still have to say Westeros. Maybe not really fair, but for now, it is what it is. I might change my mind in the future.



> I know what you mean. Like I said, I hate reading, it just so happens that my obsession with A Song Of Ice And Fire outweighs my disdain for reading. I want to consume as much knowledge as I possibly can. Even with the amount I have, there's still a great deal I've forgotten or haven't researched. GRRM has managed to create a world that seemingly has no end to it.


I've already ordered them. If I'm lucky, I can get them tonight.



> I wouldn't say it's a burden but it took a while to figure out exactly how I wanted to word everything. The main reason for my explanation of the song is because the most pivotal moment of the series is coming in episode 9 of this season, and The Rains Of Castamere is tied into that, so I'm giving you the full history of the song so you can tie in the meaning with what happens. That understanding will make the scene more powerful, not that it's going to need it.
> 
> By the way, don't read ANY Youtube comments on Game of Thrones related videos or spoilers until episode 9 is over, not knowing what's going to happen for just 8 more episodes is going to be worth it, I promise you.


So I have to thank you again, because going by what you said, you just provided me with the necessary background info to understand and experience that episode even more. I think this is the second time I heard about this famous Episode 9, and that other person who talked about it got it spoiled for himself, so yeah, I'm going to continue to be really careful with this, because spoilers can be found everywhere. Even this thread can become a potential risk. And episode 9 will only air on June 2. 2 damn months. If I manage to reach that date spoiler free, I'll be a happy panda.

Baelish or Varys?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lord Varys, the Master of Whisperers. The Spider.



> I've already ordered them. If I'm lucky, I can get them tonight.


Cool.



> So I have to thank you again, because going by what you said, you just provided me with the necessary background info to understand and experience that episode even more. I think this is the second time I heard about this famous Episode 9, and that other person who talked about it got it spoiled for himself, so yeah, I'm going to continue to be really careful with this, because spoilers can be found everywhere. Even this thread can become a potential risk. And episode 9 will only air on June 2. 2 damn months. If I manage to reach that date spoiler free, I'll be a happy panda.


Yeah, hopefully you get there spoiler free. The scene I'm sure will be great anyway, though, but going in spoiler free will just make it that much better.

Jon Snow or Robb Stark?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Absolutely Robb Stark, I am not a fan of Jon's whiny emo Northern adventures in the slightest. King in the Noooooooooooooorth!

Battle of the Bodyguards: Jorah or Jory?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ser Jorah Mormont of Bear Island. Jory did almost nothing. Plus Iain Glen is absolutely riveting as Jorah. I can't believe they cut out the scene where Jorah explains his backstory with his wife, that was excellent in Clash. He would've KILLED it.

Brienne or Melisandre?


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Melisandre.

Who loves his female companion more - Jaime/Cersei or Ned/Cat?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ned. Jaime and Cersei don't always get along swimmingly. And if you're saying "well, Ned fathered a bastard outside of his marriage", I don't believe that Jon is Ned's and haven't for quite a while, and most of the readership doesn't either due to possible clues in certain backstories. The very idea goes against EVERYTHING we know about Ned.

Renly or Stannis?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Tough one - Renly really grew on me a lot in his limited time, but Stannis has that ice-cold, doesn't give a damn demeanour that I really enjoy. Gonna give it to Stannis, since he has so much more time to shine than Renly did. 

Which would you rather have? (for personal points, not just pure ferocity)

Stark Direwolf or one of Danaerys' dragons?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

A dragon of course. I don't want an overgrown dog, I hate dogs. Flying and fire breathing > a wolf.

Arya or Sansa? (Yeah, I know this isn't a tough one...)


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

(I don't like dogs myself, but I think the Direwolves are cool as fuck, I would pick that myself over the dragon, too chaotic and reptilian for my liking!)

Got to be Arya of course, reminds me a lot of my little sister, looks a lot like her. And her feistiness is beyond adorable on the show, Maisie is a great little actress. Not that Sansa isn't fascinating, and Sophie plays her snobbish, hateable character brilliantly, but she can't come close to Arya for sheer likeability because of it. 

Rather have as a father:

King Robert or Tywin Lannister?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tywin. Despite THINKING that Jaime's children were his, Robert neglected and never showed any interest in the royal children. He abandoned his bastard children, and he took horrible care of himself, which aside from Cersei ordering his wine to be double strengthed and causing him to get drunk fast and killed by a boar, would have contributed to his early death, and he mistreated his wife and even called her by a different name on their wedding night. On the other hand, Tywin is a strict father, and if you were a child like Tyrion that had imperfections or were responsible for your mother dying during childbirth, which is something that you had absolutely no control over, you would be hated for it forever. If you were a skilled child, though, like Jaime, he would be proud of you and you'd be a welcome addition to the family line, whereas with Robert you're left out of the picture either way. 

They're both HORRIBLE parents, and either way (at least in the case of a legitimate or presumed legitimate son of Robert's) you'd live comfortably, but you'd probably either be ignored or hated. At least Tywin takes an interest and pride in the children that he feels are serving the House proudly, Robert doesn't care, not to mention he's reckless.

I really had to think about that one. Your natural inclination is to say Robert because he was a more likable, less rigid, fun loving character but he also has so many negatives, I think I'd rather take Tywin as he's probably a SLIGHTLY better parent, at least he doesn't abandon his children, whether he treats them APPALINGLY or not.

Balon Greyjoy or Asha (Yara) Greyjoy?


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, since I'm still in the beginning of the first book, my answer will only be based on what we saw from the characters in the show. I pick Balon because I, for some reason, just cannot stand Yara, I don't know if it is the character itself and her traits or the actress, but I just can't stand her. Her face irritates me. I appreciate cockiness and arrogance in characters very much but hers is just awfully annoying. Basically, she pisses the hell out of me.

Viserys or Joffrey?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Viserys, always liked him. Joffrey serves his purpose well, in that his character annoys me like it's supposed to, and Jack Gleeson has done a wonderful job of making him as irritating as possible. Brilliant performance. As far as Viserys goes, he's a detestable little shit and Harry Lloyd was brilliant at making him annoying too, but for some reason I just really liked Viserys. Maybe because he brought some more personality to Dany's storyline which isn't there as much once he's gone.

House Stark or House Baratheon?


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

House Stark.

Drogo's epic promo declaring war on the Seven Kingdoms after the attempted murder of Daenerys or Tyrion's motivational speech during the Battle of Blackwater Bay.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tyrion's speech. 

Tyrion: Men. Men! They say I am half a man, but what does that make the lot of you? 

Man: The only way out is through the gates, and they're at the gates.

Tyrion: There's another way out, I'm going to show you. We'll come out behind them and fuck them in their asses.

Don't fight for your king, and don't fight for his kingdoms. Don't fight for honor, don't fight for glory, don't fight for riches because you won't get any. This is YOUR city Stannis means to sack! That's YOUR gate he's ramming! If he gets in, it will be your houses he burns, your gold he steals. Your women he will rape. Those are brave men knocking at our door.....let's go kill them!

*cheers*

Ah, so good.

Bronn or The Hound?


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Bronn.

Who's prettier, Cersei or Daenerys?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dany by far if you go by the show. Cersei's too old. 

Book Dany makes me a pedo though so book Cersei. :side:

Who is a better actor on the show. Not character, not who's more likeable, better ACTOR. Charles Dance (Tywin) or Peter Dinklage (Tyrion)?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Dany by far if you go by the show. Cersei's too old.
> 
> Book Dany makes me a pedo though so book Cersei. :side:
> 
> Who is a better actor on the show. Not character, not who's more likeable, better ACTOR. Charles Dance (Tywin) or Peter Dinklage (Tyrion)?


Well phrased. I'm going to give it to Dance. Dinklage is rightly praised for his likeability and humour and great acting, but from the first second I saw Dance I've found him utterly captivating. I can't remember seeing him in anything else, so as far as I'm concerned, he IS Tywin Lannister. When he speaks on the show, you best believe I'm listening. I'm struggling to do justice with words how completely fascinated I am by Tywin. 

Which would be better:

The next book was released today, or the next series in it's entirety was released today?


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

The next series by far, since I just finished the first book and still have 4 to go. It will take some time to finish them all so I can totally wait for the next book.

Who would win in a fight against one another, Jaime or Drogo? 

(I so wanted to see this fight, but yeah, not happening.)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fru said:


> Well phrased. I'm going to give it to Dance. Dinklage is rightly praised for his likeability and humour and great acting, but from the first second I saw Dance I've found him utterly captivating. I can't remember seeing him in anything else, so as far as I'm concerned, he IS Tywin Lannister. When he speaks on the show, you best believe I'm listening. I'm struggling to do justice with words how completely fascinated I am by Tywin.


Oh, absolutely. He's the best in my opinion. I love Dinklage, I really do, but as far as I'm concerned, for the best actual actors on the show I would say it's

1 ~ Tywin
2 ~ Stannis
3 ~ Lord Commander Mormont

and probably Tyrion next. Tyrion IS my favourite character, but when those three guys are on screen, I can't even describe it. They just take over the screen for me. Maybe Stannis and Mormont should be tied, since I think I love them just about equally but there's no doubt in my mind Tywin is the best acted part.

But now back on to this.

Jaime or Drogo. I would say probably Jaime. Drogo has never lost, but he's also a barbarian, which would lead me to believe, and I could be wrong, I don't remember if the books covered this, but it would lead me to believe that he's never faced a trained knight, ESPECIALLY a trained knight the calibur of Jaime Lannister who's been bred for greatness since the day he was born. So I would say Jaime but it would not be an easy fight. Hell, maybe Drogo would win for all I know, but I'm picking the guy with years of proper, legitimate training.

Who would be a worse king, Joffrey or Viserys if he had taken the throne?


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Joffrey wins that one. He's a TERRIBLE king, really that bad. Of course we can argue he's just 12, and we never saw what Viserys would do if he managed to become king, but Joffrey is just plain dumb. There's even a conversation in the first book between Tywin and Tyrion where they totally destroy Joffrey's acts as king. Killing Ned was probably the dumbest decision someone on his position could ever make. I mean, he was already expecting Stannis and Renly to gather armies to conquer King's Landing and crown themselves kings, and Joffrey just decides he needs more enemies by killing Ned, bringing the Starks, the Tullys and all their bannermen with them. So now he has the Starks/Tullys, Stannis' army and Renly's against him. For FUCKS sake. Poor Tywin!

Add to this him dismissing Selmy from the Kingsguard and putting Janos in the Small Council completely out of nowhere and yeah, we have a winner.

Who would be a better king - Renly or Stannis?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Stannis.

Renly was a man of the people, he had the common folk eating out of his hands, but that would only have taken him so far. Big Bad Ned Stark couldn't cut it in King's Landing, Renly wouldn't have done much better once his position changed from "affable council member on outskirts of all the political machinations" to "centre of the web". Scenes such as his little tiff with Littlefinger and the Lannister guard's "He's been stabbing Loras Tyrell for years..." show that Renly isn't held in amazing regard by the higher classes. 

Stannis, on the other hand, gives absolutely zero fucks. He would be a fantastic king (imo). He wouldn't be a loved king, or a praised king, but he'd king the fuck out of everyone regardless. He hacked Davos' fingers off and the guy still wants to follow him to hell and back; He's a born leader of men. The space in every other man's brain that is filled with familial love, common courtesy or social climbing, in Stannis' is merely 500 different variations on how to coldly dismiss the opinions of others. 

You have a duel in the morning. Would you rather your opponent was:

Jaime Lannister or The Mountain?

(Bonus side question because I'm postponing s3 until all eps are out and thus avoiding the GoT thread: Who do you think would have legit won the Ned/Jaime encounter? All signs point to a Ned upset imo)


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Jaime. Since I'd probably just lose anyway, I would much prefer to lose to someone as respectable as Jaime than to that almost 8 feet tall monster. He's a complete barbarian and due to his nature it would be pretty life-risking fighting with the Mountain, even in training. No thanks, give me the Kingslayer.

If you were the king, who would you want for queen, Sansa or Margaery?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Margaery! As I am a hopeless romantic, I will assume that she will be my loyal queen and love me more than she loves just being Queen, which would of course not be true but this is my answer, so IT IS. Sansa's just an out-of-her-depth Northern girl floundering in the South when she should be keeping some Northern keep warm and playing at ladyship. Margaery is queenly, she knows how the game is played, and Natalie Dormer is a beaut. 

Who do you want watching your back - Jaqen or Varys? (Assume for the sake of this Q that you can trust Varys has your best interests at heart)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't fucking know, Varys I guess. Gotta move this game along.






or


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Aquaman's.

Final Fantasy X or Final Fantasy VII? (two of the highest rated)


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

X

AJ Styles or Samoa Joe


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

AJ Styles


House Of Lies or Californication


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Californication 

Prison Break (Seasons 1 and 2) or Prison Break (Seasons 3 and 4)?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Prision Break(seasons 1 and 2)

Padme Amidala or Princess Leia?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Fuck Padme, Leia wins easily

Boba Fett or Han Solo


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Han Solo and it's not even close.

Darth Maul or Count Dooku?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Darth Maul. Both are awesome though.

Friday or Saturday?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Friday 

Gandalf or Aragorn


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gandalf

Looking more forward to - Iron Man 3 or Man Of Steel?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Man of Steel

Jay Leno or Jimmy Fallon?


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Jimmy Fallon.

Late night or Primetime?


----------



## TheWhole_Damn-Show (Jan 8, 2013)

Primetime

Muhammed Ali or Mike Tyson?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Muhammed Ali

Daniel Bryan's yes chant or his no chant?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

YES

Cutting off: Balls or Dick?


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

I'd probably prefer I had to get my... Dick, for various reasons.

Red or Black?


----------



## TheWhole_Damn-Show (Jan 8, 2013)

Black

Cricket or Golf?


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Golf. 

Tennis or Basketball?


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Tennis

Bacon or Sausage?


----------



## TheWhole_Damn-Show (Jan 8, 2013)

Bacon

TNA or ROH?


----------



## torturedsoulv1 (Dec 20, 2012)

TNA


Marry for love or marry for money?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

For love


Adam Sandler movies or Will Ferrell movies?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Will Ferrell

Rhodes Scholars or Primetime Players


----------



## TheWhole_Damn-Show (Jan 8, 2013)

Prime Time Players 

Edge & Christian or The Hardy Boyz


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Edge and Christian 

Midnight or Rock and Roll Express


----------



## TheWhole_Damn-Show (Jan 8, 2013)

Rock and Roll Express 

Mayonnaise or Ketchup


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Ketchup

Spyro or Crash?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Crash

Halo series or Gears series


----------



## TheWhole_Damn-Show (Jan 8, 2013)

Halo at a push not a huge fan of either in all honesty

Kurt Angle or Chris Benoit (AS wrestlers)


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Halo

Jay Z or Kanye West?


----------



## SeanWrestling (Oct 5, 2011)

Jay-Z

Cinnamon Toast Crunch or Crunch Berries?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cinnamon Toast Crunch. I've barely had any breakfast cereal for years but that was my favourite as a kid.

WrestleMania or the Raw after WrestleMania?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Cinnamon Toast Crunch. I've barely had any breakfast cereal for years but that was my favourite as a kid.
> 
> WrestleMania or the Raw after WrestleMania?


Raw after WrestleMania. You probably know why...

And damn I can't live without cereal, have about 2 bowls a day. 

Call of Duty or Battlefield?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Call of Duty

Dane Cook or Jeff Dunham?


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Dane Cook. That's right, I said it. 


I've got two:
Who would you rather date? A cat lady or a feminist
Who do you like better as a musician? Kendrick Lamar or A$AP Rocky*


----------



## SeanWrestling (Oct 5, 2011)

Cat lady
Kendrick Lamar by a country mile.

Seinfeld or Friends?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Feminist
Kendrick Lamar

Edit: Seinfeld

Juicy J or 2 Chainz?


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*2 Chainz. Show Out was lame.


Skittles or Starburst*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nostalgia said:


> Raw after WrestleMania. You probably know why...


I'd appreciate it if you wouldn't remind me of that. That has done harm to the WWE that they can *NEVER* repair. The title history is stained forever. *AGAIN*.

They're both great but I haven't had Starburst in so long, so I'll say Skittles.

Apples or Bananas?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Whatever you say. 

Apples 

Dogs or Cats?


----------



## TheWhole_Damn-Show (Jan 8, 2013)

Bananas 

EDIT - Dogs by far 

Be a vegan for the rest of your life of Straight Edge?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I think you meant to say or straight Edge, and I'd be straight edge because I'm pretty am that anyway. I don't smoke or do drugs, and rarely ever drink.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Date an extremely dumb chick who is ridiculously gentle,nice and kind or date an extremely intelligent cunt who is ridiculously rough,mean and selfish? Assume they are both extremely attractive.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

The cunt, because then I'd have a reason to quickly end the relationship.

Would you rather have a high-paying job you hated, or work a blue collar job that you loved?


----------



## TheWhole_Damn-Show (Jan 8, 2013)

Blue collar job I loved 

Trish Stratus or Lita?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Damn I forgot to ask another question in my last response. 



TheWhole_Damn-Show said:


> Blue collar job I loved
> 
> Trish Stratus or Lita?


Lita. 

Jump on a cactus naked or get stung by ten bees at once?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Ten bees

Go into the ocean covered with blood with 2 sharks trying to attack you or be trapped inside a house for 48 hours with 5 poisonous snakes on the loose not knowing where there at?


----------



## TheWhole_Damn-Show (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow talk about being between a rock and a hard place... 48 hours with the snakes

Have both legs or arms amputated?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

House with the snakes because there's less chance to die. 

edit: arms

Date a girl with bad breath and burps a lot - or date a girl that farts a lot?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Farts a lot. Can be amusing, and I fart a lot myself anyway, so equality and all that. Bad breath is a massive turnoff to me, I dated a smoker once, never again.

Have hammers for arms or pogo sticks for legs?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Pogo sticks for legs would awesome

Have a invisibility cloak or have a flying broom?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Invisibility cloak ftw

listen to Cena talk for a hour or Sheamus talk for a hour?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I think that Irish accent would eventually get to me. So I'll go with Cena.

Would you rather have no lips or no teeth?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

No teeth, it just look extremely creepy with your teeth shown at all times

Be a running back and just totally get your ass rocked by a linebacker or your the linebacker and a super fast running back just runs you over?


----------



## TheWhole_Damn-Show (Jan 8, 2013)

Be a running back and just totally get your ass rocked by a linebacker 

Fandangoing or the Yes craze of last year?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fandangoing because it isn't nearly as annoying

Cody Rhodes or Antonio Cesaro?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Cody Rhodes

Team Rhodes Scholars or Prime Time Players?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rhodes Scholars

Bella Twins or The Funkadactyls?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Bellas

Roman Reigns or Ryback?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Reigns

Ironman or Batman


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Batman

Aces and Eights or SAMCRO?


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

Aces and Eights

Jack Swagger's theme song or Fandango's theme song?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Fandango's theme

'The rock says' or my time (triph h) theme song?


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

My Time for sure

This Fire Burns or Cult of Personality?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cult of Personality. Both are great songs though. 

Dolph Ziggler's ''I am perfection'' theme or ''here to show the world'' theme?


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

Here To Show The World theme, though it took me a while to warm up to it.

Christian's TNA theme or his (current) WWE theme?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

WWE theme by far, although I love his TNA theme too

Big E Langston or JR's BBQ Mustard


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

christian wwe theme

Edit: JR 's mustard, even if i've never tasted t!
Hell frozen over or Venomous?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

His TNA theme. His 2005 theme was the best one though.

John Cena's ''word life'' theme or ''my time is now'' theme?


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

My Time is Now theme is more epic I think.

Wade Barrett's current theme or his old one (the re-edited Corre theme song)?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The old one. I think you meant his End of days song:






Barrett's best theme imo besides Nexus.

What was a worse decision, Jack Swagger beating Ziggler clean or Antonio Cesaro losing the US Title in a random match with Kofi Kingston with no build up or storyline?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

RIP Cesaros Reign 

Nexus or Shield


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Shield

Heel Del Rio or Face Del Rio?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Heel Del Rio. Not a fan of either, though

One Night Stand 2005 or 2006?


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

2005 no question

US Title or Intercontinental Title?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Intercontinental all the way. For all its lack of prestige lately, the US suffers tenfold the same fate. 

1997 Kane or 2013 Kane?


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

97 Kane I guess. But I definitely LQTM'd at Kurly Kane :ti





Kane's current theme or his Finger Eleven theme?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Slow Chemical (the latter).

Tv shows or movies?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Movies

Friends or How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I guess Friends because I haven't watched How I met your mother, I don't really care for Friends though.

Barrett or Miz?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

See my sig

1920's gangster movies or 1980's gangster movies


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

1980s. *The Untouchables* is incredible


Tits or ass?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tits

What's worse: A year without Punk on the roster or a year with Swagger as WWE Champion?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

A year without Punk

Straight Edge Society vs New Nexus


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Swagger as WWE Champion 

edit: straight edge society

What's worse: Sandow being a complete jobber or Punk not main eventing a WrestleMania? (mainly a question for you Pyro).


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sandow being a jobber by far. I'd trade Punk not main eventing a WM for a Barrett or Sandow world title reign. Punk has achieved incredible success in the WWE regardless. It's not acceptable, but it's far MORE acceptable than a talent like Sandow being abused the way he is. He's not treated like shit, he's treated like the infestation on a dog's cunt. :no: It's painful to watch how FUCKING BAD WWE is at judging talent. How could they POSSIBLY be THIS braindead? It's just the wrong guy pushed over and over and over and over.

Superman or Red Son Superman?


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Superman


Spider-Man or Batman?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Spiderman. The Dark Knight trilogy is way better than the (also v. enjoyable) Spiderman trilogy, but in terms of their wider comic and univese counterparts, Spiderman is much my favourite. Bruce Wayne's superpower is being smart and rich, which translated well to a gritty post-modern series of films, but Spiderman's webslinging and more colourful villains make him more enjoyable to me. Fuck that recent Spiderman reboot though. (For what would have been a much more challenging This or That poser for me, please refer to my sig)

Marvel universe or Mortal Kombat universe?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mortal Kombat. I know Marvel is obviously "better" in terms of writing and shit, but I just don't care about Marvel. I've tried to, but I can only bring myself to care about one comic universe and DC was the one that appealed to me.

Dr. Doom or The Joker?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Joker

Have Cena beat Sammartinos title reign record or have let Cena have a total of 50 World title reigns before he retires?


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

50 World Title reigns before he retires. It'd be funny to see him keep winning the belt only to lose it again in like a week. 

Kane or Daniel Bryan?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Kane, one of my all time favorites

Christopher Daniels or Austin Aries


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Sandow being a jobber by far. I'd trade Punk not main eventing a WM for a Barrett or Sandow world title reign. Punk has achieved incredible success in the WWE regardless. It's not acceptable, but it's far MORE acceptable than a talent like Sandow being abused the way he is. He's not treated like shit, he's treated like the infestation on a dog's cunt. :no: It's painful to watch how FUCKING BAD WWE is at judging talent. How could they POSSIBLY be THIS braindead? It's just the wrong guy pushed over and over and over and over.


Agreed on Sandow. It sucks to see how he's being used. He's the number one wrestler I wanted pushed atm on the main roster.



obby said:


> Kane, one of my all time favorites
> 
> Christopher Daniels or Austin Aries


Christopher Daniels by far. One of the best talents TNA has ever had and my third favorite guy in the company's history. What little I've seen of Aries hasn't impressed me at all, comes across as just another overhyped talent that came from the indes.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Got a question for us?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I forgot again, fuck. 

The city or the countryside?


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

I'd love to live in the countryside, so i'll go for that. 


Burger or pizza? (Serious question. I'm gonna make something to eat so I will take the next answer of what I should cook)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pizza ftw

Tea or Coffee?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Coffee. I recently just started to like coffee, like about a week ago

Wrestlers entrance music with or without lyrics?


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

With

Entrance with pyros or no pyros?


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

With


Family Guy or American Dad?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Family Guy

Air Hockey or Billiards?


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

Air Hockey, just because I'm much better at it.

Yes Lock or No Lock?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Neither. Lebell Lock sounded better.

Wade Barrett's Bull Hammer finisher or his old Wasteland finisher?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Wasteland, i used to like the Bull Hammer

AJ's "Lets Light it Up" or Kailtyn's "Spin the Bottle"?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Bull Hammer <3

EDIT - Let's light it up

Rikishi or D-Lo Brown



Nostalgia said:


> Christopher Daniels by far. One of the best talents TNA has ever had and my third favorite guy in the company's history. What little I've seen of Aries hasn't impressed me at all, comes across as just another overhyped talent that came from the indes.


You should check out his work as WHC some time. Guy is legitimately amazing both in the ring and on the mic.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rikishi 

The Brock lesnar of today or Brock Lesnar from his old WWE run?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Old Run. He's only appeared like 10 times in the modern era.

Romeo and Juliet or Hamlet?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Romeo and Juliet. What's not to love about it?


Better actor: Jeremy Irons or Robert de Niro?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Robert de Niro


(Better Actor)Will Smith or Matt Damon


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Damon.

Mad Men or Boardwalk Empire?


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Boardwalk Empire*!!!!!


WrestleMania 19 or WrestleMania 20?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Wrestlemania 20 by far.

Godfather 1 or Godfather 2?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Godfather 1.

Hangover 1 or Hangover 2?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Hangover 1.

The Simpsons or Family Guy?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

The Simpsons. Family Guy went down the drain a while ago. They need new material.

Summer Rae or Paige? :kobe8


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Paige easily.

Daniel Bryan or CM Punk?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Oooo, tough one here. I'd have to go with Daniel Bryan.

The Undertaker or Sting?


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Another tough one. *Taker*. 


Rants or WWE section?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

WWE Section

Dont go in rants much

This or That or Corrupt a wish?


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Corrupt a wish. 


Beer or spirits?


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Spirits

Pepsi or Coca Cola?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Spirits.

Contacts or Glasses?

Edit: Coke


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Contacts

TNA or the current Smackdown?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

TNA.

Vince Russo or Jim Cornette?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Vince Russo

Blackbeard or Captain Jack Sparrow? (yes, I know one is real and one is fake)


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Blackbeard, and hoping Ian Mcshane was the real Blackbeard.


Botchamania or Are You Serious


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

Botchamania!

William Regal or Daniel Bryan?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Regal, he has a far, far stronger personality.

Django Unchained or Pulp Fiction?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Django Unchained 

Cersei or Joffrey

WHICH ONE IS A BIGGER CUNT

(I just finished watching the first two episodes of Game of Thrones, GOOD GOD THESE PEOPLE ARE MONSTERS)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joffrey by far. You've only watched the first two episodes? Joffrey hasn't even gotten started. This series is the best thing ever. Rush through the first 2 seasons so you can join us in season 3. New episode (episode 4) Sunday! :mark:

Ice cream or cake?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Ice Cream.

Peanuts or nuts?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Peanuts

BLACK SABBATH or Slayer



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Joffrey by far. You've only watched the first two episodes? Joffrey hasn't even gotten started. This series is the best thing ever. Rush through the first 2 seasons so you can join us in season 3. New episode (episode 4) Sunday! :mark:


Yeah, I'm on episode six right now and it is pretty good TV. So far, I'd have to say I hate Cersei more than Joffrey, but I can definitely see him getting way more evil.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Black Sabbath 

The Beatles or The Rolling Stones?


----------



## redunk808 (Mar 20, 2013)

The Beatles.

Japanese food or Chinese food?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Japanese 

Guinness or Guinness Harp


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

Guinness Harp

New York or Los Angeles?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

I've never been to either of them, but i'd say New york, because i heard that LA is full of posers...

Best wrestling crowd, New york or Boston's?


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

Hmmmm... first thing that comes to mind is how awesome the crowd at the Hammerstein Ballroom usually is, so I'll say New York.

Better wrestling crowd- Philadelphia or Chicago?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Chicago, man that crowd at summerslam, punk vs cena, was fucking insane!


Shittiest crowd: South carolina or San jose?


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

After watching last Monday's Raw, South Carolina

Metallica's S&M album- good or bad?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Not theire best album, but i wouldn't say bad. Good

Coporate Rock or Hollywood Rock?


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hollywood Rock. I could watch that guy all day and he'd still be funny.

Blur or Oasis?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't like oasis, so i'd say Blur

Neil Young or David Bowie?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

obby said:


> Yeah, I'm on episode six right now and it is pretty good TV. So far, I'd have to say I hate Cersei more than Joffrey, but I can definitely see him getting way more evil.


Joffrey doesn't really become a prominent character until episode 7. The evil ramps up.

I'm not familiar with Neil Young's music but I've heard him do a couple covers, they were perfectly fine. David Bowie's music makes my blood boil. Every time I heard Rebel Rebel as a kid I wanted to punch a hole through the wall, that shit drove me insane. Not to mention, the guy is just fucking weird.

Neil Young

PS3 or 360?


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

360

Primo or Epico?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

THERE'S A DIFFERENCE?

Epico I guess

Fight Club or Se7en?


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Fight Club - I watched Se7en last month for the first time and found it quite dissapointing.

Goodfellas or Casino?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Casino, but I haven't seen Goodfellas in its entirety. 

Donnie Brasco or Heat?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Brasco

AJ's ass or Kaitlyn's boobs?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Kaitlyn's tits.

Dolph Ziggler or FAAAAHHHNNN DAAAAHHHHNNN GOOOOOO?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Kaitlyn's boobs, obvs. And Kaitlyn's ass over AJ's, while we're at it. AJ's hotness is more of a cuteness + personality thing, while Kaitlyn is objectively hotter.

EDIT: Ziggler! Fandango is great, but he's barely had any time at all to shine, Ziggler has consistently kept me entertained since I first saw him. Best seller in the biz! Best dropkick in the biz! and so on, 

"Attitude Adjustment" or "F-U"?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

FU of course

Paul Heyman or Jim Ross


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

Paul E.

Brian Pillman or Ricky Steamboat?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Tough but have to so with The Dragon because of his matches with Flair in the late Seventies and Eighties. 

Your local Bar or hopping Nightclub.


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

hopping Nightclub

Razor Ramon or NWO scott hall?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Razor Ramon 

Vader or Hulk Hogan?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Hulk Hogan, never liked Vader

Mountain Dew or Sprite?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sprite

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Coke


Beer or Whiskey?


----------



## jordang (Apr 19, 2013)

Beer.

Hershey's Chocolate or Hershey's Cookies and Cream Bar?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Hershey's chocolate 

TV shows or movies?


----------



## SeanWrestling (Oct 5, 2011)

TV shows.

It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia or Workaholics?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

obby said:


> Yeah, I'm on episode six right now and it is pretty good TV. So far, I'd have to say I hate Cersei more than Joffrey, but I can definitely see him getting way more evil.


All the Lannister's are twats other than Tyrion, tbhayley.

--------

Sunny. Can't go wrong with Workaholics either.

Better The Offspring album: _Inxay on the Hombre_ or _Rise & Fall, Rage & Grace_?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

True that, the Lannisters are all pricks and I'm loving how Tyrion is verbally abusing them thusfar in season 2.

Ixnay contains GOAT All I Want, so it 

_Back In Black_ or _Highway to Hell_ (albums)


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Back in Black for sure, love every track on it. Probably helped by being the first AC/DC album I listened to all the way through.

Wrestlemania 19 or Wrestlemania 20?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Wrestlemania 20

LeBron James or Kobe Bryant?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

kobe

Jordan or magic johnson?


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

MJ for sure.

Nike or Adidas?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Adidas

Better 2pac album:

Me Against The World or All Eyez On Me


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

All Eyez On Me.

Jay Z or Eminem?


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

Eminem

"Yes!" Daniel Bryan or "No!" Daniel Bryan?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yes! Yes! Yes!

iPad or Kindle?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

iPad.

Would you live in California or Florida?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Easily California.

Cairo or Alexandria?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Cairo

Pizza Hut or Dominos?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Pizza Hut

Spiderman or Deadpool


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I loathe Spider Man but I'm going to pick him for the sole reason that he's not a ripoff (that I can tell, at least), unlike Deadpool, who is a blatant, in your face ripoff of Deathstroke, from the superior comics universe. If there's one thing I can't stand about Marvel it's how many fucking characters they copied.

Joker or Carnage (...another ripoff)?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ouch. That's a tough stroke. Among two of the most sinister, lunacy driven villains in the comic world. Not to mention personal favorites _(well, who doesn't love Joker? Yeah.)_ I'll go with Joker at the end. Mad love for Carnage though. Who would he have been copied from? Perhaps I'm rusty with my linage among all characters, but I'm drawing a complete blank at the moment. Unless you mean it as a ripoff of Venom from the Marvel/Spiderman universe directly.

The Killer Bees or The Beverly Brothers?


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

Killer Bees

Breaking Bad or Mad Men?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Breaking Bad.

MTV or VH1?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

VH1

Daredevil or Hawkeye


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Hawkeye

Better vocalist; Michael Buble or Amy Winehouse?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Michael Buble

Tyga or Wiz Khalifa?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

or lord I have to pick? Eh, idk. Wiz I guess.

Preferred decade for film - 1990's or 2000's?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

1990's

Tarantino or the Coen Brothers?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Tarantino

Tyler the Creator or Kendrick Lamar


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Kendrick Lamar

Juicy J or Rick Ross?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Rick Ross


Kate Beckinsale or Milla Jovovich


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kate Beckinsale is a thousand times hotter. If you want me to pick based on acting talent I can't since I've never seen anything they're in apart from a few of the Underworld movies which I saw so long ago I can't even remember a damn thing of them.

Eastbound & Down or Californication?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Californication.

Linkin Park or Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Breaking Benjamin 

The Venture Bros or Archer?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Archer.

Jim Carrey or Dave Chappelle?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I am a lifelong fan of Jim Carrey, I'll watch him in anything. Just a talented bastard.

Will Smith or Keanu Reeves?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Will Smith

Family Feud or Wheel of Fortune?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Wheel Of Fortune

Ned Stark(Game of Thrones) or Boromir(Lord of the Rings)


----------



## redunk808 (Mar 20, 2013)

Stark.

Forced vacation spot:
Syria or Somalia

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Somalia.

UK or US?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

US

Bahrain or Qatar?


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

Qatar

Bam Neely or Jackson Andrews?


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Bam Neely

Lil B or Lil Wayne?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Lil Wayne

Demi Lovato or Selena Gomez?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Selena Gomez.

Austin Aries or AJ Stlyes?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Jonas Brothers or One Direction?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I hate the Jonas Brothers less so them I guess.

Dean Venture or Hank Venture?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Hank Venture

Who is the better singer, Shakira or Jennifer Lopez?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I prefer Shakira by far, and I do an uncanny impression of her, anyone who says otherise is a DAMN LIAR.

Sword and Bow combat, or Modern (firearm) Warfare?


----------



## SeanWrestling (Oct 5, 2011)

Sword and bow. It takes more skill.

Legolas or Aragon.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Aragorn

Fellowship Of The Ring or Return Of The King?


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

Return of the King i guess. I never got into LOTR, I was sort of forced to watch those movies.

The Empire Strikes Back or Return of the Jedi?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Empire Strikes Back

Natural Born Killers or Pulp Fiction?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Pulp Fiction

Todays rap music or 80s rock?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:lmao 80's Rock

BUZZ LIGHTYEAR or ZURG


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Buzz Lightyear

Woody or Buzz Lightyear?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Woody

Toy Story 1 2 or 3


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Toy Story 2. Then 1 and 3. Didnt like 3 that much but the 2nd and 1st are my top two favorite Disney moive.

Sid or Andy?


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Toy Story 2. Then 1 and 3. Didnt like 3 that much but the 2nd and 1st are my top two favorite Disney moive.
> 
> Sid or Andy?


Sid. The kid clearly had issues in his upbringing but do the toys try to understand his twisted love? Noooo, they traumatize him and he ends up as a garbage man. Tragic.

Damon or Affleck?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Damon.

Axe or chainsaw?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Axe

From Vampire The Masquerade Bloodlines,Prince LaCroix or Nines Rodriguez?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nines

Paul McCartney or John Lennon?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

JOHN LENNON

Hannibal Lecter or Norman Bates


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Norman Bates

HBO or Showtime?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

HBO.

Floyd Mayweather or Robert Guerrero


----------



## Benoitisremembered (May 5, 2013)

Floyd Mayweather


Gays or Lesbians


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

:flacco2

I guess gays, being that I am a gay male.... but their essentially the same thing.

Better atmosphere: arena or stadium events?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Stadium, assuming that means outdoors

DEVON THE WRESTLER OR DEVON THE PORN STAR


----------



## TheWhole_Damn-Show (Jan 8, 2013)

DEVON the wrestler, never seen the porn star haha

Cricket or Golf?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Golf, fun to watch, fun to play, don't need to be athletic to beat people - right up my street. 

Daddy or Chips?


----------



## TheWhole_Damn-Show (Jan 8, 2013)

Chips hahaha I'm joking - Dad

Eastenders or Coronation Street?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Based on the very limited Youtube clips I've seen from both shows, Eastenders.


Dirty Harry or Smokey and the Bandit?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Dirty Hairy

Super Nintendo and Nintendo 64 or Xbox 360 and PS3?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Tough choice right there! I'd have to say Super Nintendo and Nintendo 64! Basically grew up with those 2 amazing systems. I still play them once in a while. 

2K Games or Rockstar?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Rockstar

Skyrim or Oblivion


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Skyrim.

Batman or Robin?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Strongside said:


> Skyrim.
> 
> Batman or Robin?


Batman.

Doing the missions in GTA or going on rampages and getting as many cops after you as possible and then pulling up somewhere and getting out and fighting to the death?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Going on rampages and getting as many cops after you as possible and then pulling up somewhere and getting out and fighting to the death!

GTA 4 or GTA San Andreas?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

San Andreas

Tommy Vercetti or CJ?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Tommy

Brucie or Packie?


----------



## Benoitisremembered (May 5, 2013)

Bruice I love GTA

Wrestlemania 28 or Bound For Glory 2012


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Didn't like either. WM 28 I suppose.

JEFF OR ANNIE OR BRITTA OR PIERCE OR TROY OR ABED OR SHIRLEY OR DEAN OR CHANG


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I WANT TO BE JEFF AND I WANT TO BE WITH ANNIE AND SOMETIMES THEY ARE INTERCHANGEABLE

Kickpuncher or Inspector Spacetime?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Inspector Spacetime is the greatest show I have ever seen.

OG PAINTBALL EPISODE OR ADVANCED DUNGEONS AND DRAGONS


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Paintball by far

Funnier moment - "I didn't get Inception" or The Cookie Crisp wizard?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

"IT'S NOT A METEOR IT'S A COOKEH WANNNNND!" is my phone alarm that lets me know my battery is running low. (My message tone is "CAN I GET A NI HAOOOOOO UP IN THIS HIZZAY!" and my fb alert is Troy humming Daybreak) Cookie Wizard is my pick. 

Chang the Teacher, Chang the study-group wannabe, Chang the Security Guard, or Chang the full on mentally insane?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Teacher. Season One memories. <3

Chang or Ian Duncan?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

CHANG

Advanced Dungeons and Dragons or Documentary Filmmaking Redux?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

D & D all day.

Theon Greyjoy - traitorous twat or conflicted soul?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Used to hate him, but now I swing totally towards conflicted soul. More interesting conflict than the walking embodiment of emo Jon Snow, anyway. One of my favourite characters for pure pathos, anyway

Jimmy Fallon or David Letterman?

(P.S., speaking of the two topics above, Nikolaj Coster Waldau is Jimmy's guest tonight (thurs) after appearing on SNL on sat. Literally the high points of my week)


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Letterman. Fallon better watch out. The Leno curse that hit both Conan and Letterman might strike. 

Conan O'Brien or Jimmy Kimmel


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Conan 

Who should replace Fallon on Late Night, Howard Stern or Seth Myers?

Heard that those are two possible replacements


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

If I had to choose I'd go with Stern

Better Bond: Pierce Brosnan or Daniel Craig?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Craig

Tyrion Lannister or Hodor


----------



## NewAgeHardcore (May 7, 2013)

No idea who either of them are so I googled Tyrion Lannister and it turns out he's the little fellow from Elf I think, so..

Tyrion Lannister

Skittles or Starburts?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Damn, tough choice... I'm going to have to go with Skittles

Blondes or brunettes?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Brunettes by far.

South Africa or Morocco?


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Morocco.

A broken glass and tabasco enema or sex with Jocelyn Wildenstein.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Sex with Jocelyn.

New York or Miami?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

New York

Florida or California?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

This is just insulting.

California,Why the fuck would anybody choose Florida over California? 

Booty or breasts?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Breasts every time

Doughnuts or Ice Cream?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Ice Cream obviously.

Iron Man or Iron Man 3?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

havent seen IM3 yet so IM
Batman or superman


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Batman.

The Hulk or The Thing?


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

The Hulk

Fallout or The Elder Scrolls?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Fallout.

Horror or Comedy?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Comedy.

The Regular Show or Adventure Time?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

regular show 
old school cartoon network or old school Nickelodeon


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Old School Nickelodeon.

Kennan and Kel or The Amanda Show?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

The Amanda Show

2000s Cartoon Network or 2000s Disney?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

cartoon network
dragonballz or Naruto


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Dragon Ball Z.

Yugioh or Pokemon?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Yugioh 

Vegeta or Goku?


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

VEGETA DA GAWD

Lays or Doritos?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Lays

Sour Cream and onion or regular chips?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Sour cream and onion

Regular milk or chocolate milk?


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

regular milk.

mash or roasties?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Roasties

Converse or Vans?


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

tough call. Vans tho. 

borbons or rich tea?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Borbons. Could live off them sexy fuckers with a cuppa to dip them in.










Scary films or Comedy films?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

comedy
bulls or heat


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Heat

Black jeans or blue jeans?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Black jeans

Frieza or Cell?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

cell
super buu or kid buu


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Kid Buu

Which was better, Obi Wan and Qui Gon Jinn vs Darth Maul in Episode I or Obi vs Anakin in Episode III


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

obi vs anakin sw3
srar wars ep 6 or 5


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Episode V

Have The Rock in the new Star Wars or not have him in the new ones?

Rumor is The Rock might be in the new Star Wars movies


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Have him in it. The more movies Rock makes, the less amount of times he's featured on my wrestling program.

Halo or Bioshock?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Halo

GOB Bluth or STEVE HOLT


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

While I give you full marks for the capitalisation, there are very few things within the parameters of this game that I would pick over GOB.

Which is the most important thing of all: Breakfast or Family?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

How is breakfast more important than family? In any event the correct answer is Jesus Christ, then family.

Steak or bacon?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Steak

The name Goku or Kakarot?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Goku....I guess. As a name? Fine, whatever. I don't watch the Anime stuff.

DC (the originals) or Marvel (the ripoffs)?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

definely DC (batman :mark:
raining or sunny out


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Goku....I guess. As a name? Fine, whatever. I don't watch the Anime stuff.
> 
> DC (the originals) or Marvel (the ripoffs)?


Marvel and DC both have their own niches. Plus, it's not like Marvel characters and DC characters didnt start to originate at the same time. 

Spider-Man or Iron Man

Missed post above me:
Rainy


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Spiderman

Desktop or laptop?


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Desktop

Batista or Goldberg?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Goldberg

Chris Jericho or Chris Benoit?


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Goldberg
> 
> Chris Jericho or Chris Benoit?




Chris Jericho. 


better stipulation: 

TLC or hell in a cell?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

TLC. Love watching people go through tables and jump off ladders.

Tables or Ladders?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

ladders

elimination chamber or mitb


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Elimination Chamber but i like the concept of the MitB better

Bra and Panties match or Lingerie Match?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Lingerie match. That way you get to see them in their bra and panties for the ENTIRE match as opposed to just the end.

______ on a Pole match or seeing Mae Young in a bikini?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Young in a bikini! I thought these questions were meant to be difficult? :brie

Punjabi Prison or Kennel from Hell?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Punjabi Prison match

Nikki or Brie?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Brie, but Nikki is pretty hot too, underrated around these parts.

Abyss or Joseph Park


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Abyss 

Chain Gang Solider or Doctor of Thuganomics?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

chain gang solider 

ses or best in the world


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Best in the world

Would you rather wrestle in the WWE or TNA?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

WWE

Mr. Kennedy or Mr. Anderson?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Mr Kennedy by SO MANY UNITS OF MEASUREMENT 

Taz or Tazz


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Lol was just thinking about this the other night, funnily enough. (assuming both refer to the name of the wrestler Tazz, then I prefer Tazz)

But if it's "Tazz or Tazmanian Devil", I gotsta give it to Taz

Undertaker or SCSA?


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

Stone Cold's my man. Listening to his podcast with Kevin Nash right now.

Alcohol or weed?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Marijuana. Alcohol is far too damaging to society, the only thing weed ever gave people is the munchies.

GTA V or Saints Row 4?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

GTA V

LA Noire or Red Dead Redemption?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

RDR

Apple or Microsoft?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm a Microsoft guy.

Fandango or Disco Inferno?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

fandango
ps3 or 360


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Xbox 360.

LA Noire or Red Dead Redemption?


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Red Dead Redemption.

Mario or Zelda?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Zelda

Halo or Cod?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Mario.

Master Chief or Megatron?

Edit: Halo


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Master Chief

DBZ : Freiza Saga or Cell Saga?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

CELL SAGA! Frieza was great too, but graphics are a lot worse, only one Super Saiyan, not nearly enough Vegeta or Piccolo, too much Krillin & Young Gohan... (EDIT: But Frieza himself was a boss, felt bad selling out my avatar like this)

Blockbuster Action Movie or Noir-y Arthouse Movie?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

blockbuster action :side:

Die Hard or Rambo


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

die hard
bret or shawn


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Shawn

Triple H or Mick Foley?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Foley
wwe or tna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

WWE

Bryan or Punk?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

punk
ziggler or rhodes


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ziggler

Barrett or Sandow?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sandow

Rollins or Reigns?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Sandow
> 
> Rollins or Reigns?


Funny, I thought you preferred Barrett more. I think you've said in the past that Sandow is more entertaining, and I agree there, but you just come across as more of a Barrett fan imo. I think it has to do with you talking about Barrett more in your posts. I imagine that was a tough question, though.

Reigns. Rollins is my least favorite of the three. 

Big E or Ryback?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

big E
cena or orton


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Why would I be a bigger fan of somebody who's less entertaining?  It wasn't tough at all, I just picked who was better. The only reason I talk about Barrett more is because he's been around a lot longer, which means he should get his big push first.

Big E. Ryback is an utter disgrace to wrestling. 

Ughhh ~ Do I HAVE to answer that? Fine, I'll take Cena with a knife pointed at my wrist.

Yes or no, will Shield win all their title matches at Extreme Rules?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why would I be a bigger fan of somebody who's less entertaining?  It wasn't tough at all, I just picked who was better. The only reason I talk about Barrett more is because he's been around a lot longer, which means he should get his big push first.
> 
> Big E. Ryback is an utter disgrace to wrestling.
> 
> ...


Because at least for me, their are other factors for why I like someone. Entertainment being a big one, but it isn't the only one. While I find Sandow the most entertaining guy in the company, he isn't my number one favorite, he's number 2 atm, but that's only because Punk's not currently about, otherwise he would be number 3. 

Yes on The Shield winning their matches, although despite being a fan of The Shield I'm finding hard to care for the matches, much like the rest of the Extreme Rules card. I'm not sure I'll even watch the show, that's how much interest I have in WWE atm.

Who will win at Extreme Rules, Cena or Ryback?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

cena
hhh or rock


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nostalgia said:


> Because at least for me, their other factors for why I like someone. Entertainment being a big one, but it isn't the only one. While I find Sandow the most entertaining guy in the company, he isn't my number one favorite, he's number 2 atm, but that's only because Punk's not currently about, otherwise he would be number 3.


Other factors besides who you find the most entertaining? So you think to yourself "this guy is more boring than that guy, but I like him more"? :argh: That makes no sense. I have Punk higher than Sandow too, but the reason is, Punk is more entertaining than Sandow.

Cena will probably win, although I'm worried that Ryback will win the title and be revealed as the leader of The Shield. I don't see why else they have midcard title matches.

EDIT ~ GOD DAMMIT

Triple H


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

Mark Madden or Kevin Kelly?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Reigns

Edit : Damnit,Guess I'll go with Kevin Kelly because of his beard.

L.A or NYC?


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Los Angeles since it's my hometown

Goodfellas or The Godfather?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Other factors besides who you find the most entertaining? So you think to yourself "this guy is more boring than that guy, but I like him more"? :argh: That makes no sense. I have Punk higher than Sandow too, but the reason is, Punk is more entertaining than Sandow.


No. I guess it's hard to explain. I find Sandow the most entertaining in a certain role. I get more laughs out of Sandow's character than anyone else in the company, so he's the most entertaining in a comedy light. But Punk overall I like better, because he's entertaining and I can enjoy him more in a serious role, while Sandow I enjoy primarily in a comedy role. Also being more invested in Punk's character is another factor to why I prefer him to Sandow.

The Godfather

Apples or Oranges?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Godfather >>>>>>GOODFELLAS>>GODFAther 2
apples
scarface or godfather


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Godfather

Xbox 360 or PS3


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*XBOX 360.

Tommy Wiseaus "The Room" or Michael Bays "Pearl Harbor."*


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

The Room

Classic Mario or Classic Sonic


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Classic Sonic. Classic Mario is jizz as well, but our house had the Sonic games while my cousins had all the Marios, so I've gotsta stick with my childhood leanings. Both amazing though, to be fair.

Knuckles or Wario?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Knuckles
Shadow or sonic


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Sonic

Ledo's or Domino's


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Domino's. 

Pizza Hut or KFC?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

kfc
burger king mcdonalds


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

That's a tough one for me.:hmm:
I'll go with...McDonald's

Vanilla ice cream or Chocolate ice cream


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Chocolate

Space Mountain or Splash Mountain?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

is that a question ?
universal studios or disney world


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Disney World, im going there in four weeks from today

Disney World or Disneyland?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Disney World, im going there in four weeks from today
> 
> Disney World or Disneyland?


besides the annoying little kids running all over the place you'll love it, my family goes once every two years and its as great as the first time, have to go to epcot and Magic kingdom

or and disneyworld

disneyland is ok but really small


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> besides the annoying little kids running all over the place you'll love it, my family goes once every two years and its as great as the first time, have to go to epcot and Magic kingdom
> 
> or and disneyworld
> 
> disneyland is ok but really small


Ive been there 3 times already,it is a fun place to go.

Rock n roller coaster or tower of terror?


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Rock n Roller Coaster

Superman or Batman?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Batman.

Thor or Iron Man?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thor

Green Arrow or Green Lantern?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Green Lantern

Richard The Lionheart or Saladin?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Richard the Lionheart i guess

Michael McGillicutty or Curtis Axel?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Axel 

Snow or rain?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Rain, fuck the snow

Spring or Fall?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Spring

Prime Time Players or Team Hell No?


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

Team Hell No

The new Paul Heyman guy:
Rob Van Dam or Curtis Axel?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

they both suck 

Curtis Axel I guess, because he didn't torture me with a horrible theme song in TNA for three years

Snape or Hans Gruber


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Snape

The Office or Arrested Development?


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

Arrested Development

The Sopranos or Game of Thrones?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nothing beats Game of Thrones. Nothing. Not for me. Plus, I wasn't as into The Sopranos as everyone else. Don't get me wrong, it was great, and season 4 of The Sopranos is one of the greatest seasons in the history of television, but I never felt like I connected with it to the degree that the rest of society did.

Breaking Bad or Mad Men?


----------



## guru of wrestling (Jan 15, 2010)

Breaking bad

PS1 or N64


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

N64 (Y)

CSI or CSI Miami or CSI NY


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

New York

iPhone or Galaxy S


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

iPhone

Green Day or Linkin Park?


----------



## Benoitisremembered (May 5, 2013)

Green day

High school or college


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

High school, because of playing sports

Alex Morgan or Hope Solo?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Alex Morgan

Coffee or tea?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Coffee 

Lemonade or Iced Tea?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Iced Tea

Jeans or sweatpants?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Jeans 

Ancient Persia or Ancient Egypt?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Gandhi said:


> Jeans
> 
> Ancient Persia or Ancient Egypt?


Depends on what period we're discussing. The first centuries of Persia were great. (literally, Cyrus the Great) But in terms of cultural development Egypt takes the cake. It was the place the Greeks got all their inspiration from.

Hannibal Barca or Alexander the Great

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

THE TEACHER said:


> Depends on what period we're discussing. The first centuries of Persia were great. (literally, Cyrus the Great) But in terms of cultural development Egypt takes the cake. It was the place the Greeks got all their inspiration from.


I should tell you that the golden age of science and wisdom from the Arabs would had never happened without the knowledge of the Persian civilization the Arabs got after they conquered Persia.In all both ancient Persia and ancient Egypt were amazing civilizations of the ancient world.I'm glad some people know who Cyrus the Great was,I dislike how the guy isn't very well known considering he is one of the greatest men in the ancient world.

Anyway I'd have to go with Alexander The Great considering I find his character more interesting than Hannibal's.Also I am far more fascinated by those in the ancient times of Greece than I am of those in Rome.

Anyway...

Abraham Lincoln or Martin Luther King?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Abe Lincoln 

Eva Mendes or Eva Longoria?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Eva Longoria based on looks, although I don't care much for either. Based on work, I've never seen anything with either of them in it, so that's the only basis I have.

Silver Surfer or Martian Manhunter?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

martian manhunter. Shapeshifting is the ultimate super power

King Kong or Godzilla


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

King Kong (haven't watched Godzilla)

The Amazing Spiderman or The Avengers?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

The Avengers by a wide margin. Amazing Spiderman was boring, had a poor lead star, was too early to be rebooted and spent far too long getting across the origin story that has been done to death.

The Office (UK) or Extras?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Office because without it, we wouldn't have the US version. Never saw Extras.

Amazing Spider Man was at least better than the first 3, btw. Man, those were fucking DREADFUL.

More excited for: Thor 2 or Man of Steel?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

MOS, by far. I agree on the Spiderman films BTW, all four are trash.

The Punisher or Daredevil?


----------



## Zach Gowen's Leg (Oct 25, 2012)

The Punisher.

Spaghetti or Noodles?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Spaghetti

Family Guy or American Dad


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Family Guy

Giraffes or Okapis?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Giraffes

Dexter's Laboratory or Ed Edd'n Eddy


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Dexter's

Sex with 3 average lesbians or sex with Scarlett Johansson.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Scarlett Johansson

Cult ritual or Angry mob?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

cult ritual 

Hannah Montana or Miley Cyrus?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Miley Cyrus


Eat poo or drink diarrhea


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh god, eat poo I guess.

Spongebob or Patrick?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Spongebob

Rootbeer or Mountain Dew?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Mountain Dew

Metallica or Iron Maiden?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Iron Maiden

NSYNC or The Backstreet boys


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Backstreet Boys, that was my favorite as a kid

Britney Spears or Christina Aguilera?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Britney Spears

Jellyfish sting or shark bite?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Jellyfish Sting.

Baseball or Basketball?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Baseball

Action-Adventure or Comedy movie?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Comedy

Van Halen or Aerosmith?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Van Halen

Skinny jeans or shorts?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Shorts

Rather go to Maclaren's Pub(HIMYM) or Paddy's Irish Pub (IASIP)?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

MacLaren's! I'd much rather run into Ted & Marshall et. al. than one of the boys from IASIP. Plus, "Paddy's" is such a shit and unoriginal name to have picked, although maybe that's the point?

Which had a more impressive first season, Heroes or LOST?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'll say Lost because I couldn't even get through Heroes. Granted, it was years ago but I always watched the first episode and got so bored I switched it off. Who knows how I'd feel now but back then I didn't like it. I never watched Lost after the first season and I'm kind of glad I didn't given what they did with it in the ending, but the first season was decent. 

Which upset you more, the Red Wedding or Ned's execution?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Ugh, damn hard question. I think Ned's execution STILL gets to me because he was probably my favorite character.

Who's a bigger cunt, Tywin or W.Frey


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

obby said:


> Ugh, damn hard question. I think Ned's execution STILL gets to me because he was probably my favorite character.
> 
> Who's a bigger cunt, Tywin or W.Frey


Correct, Ned's execution was sadder because he's a better character than Robb and Catelyn. Honestly, I couldn't care less about them, the Red Wedding never affected me.

Tywin. If you know anything about the sack of Kings Landing during Robert's Rebellion, it's pretty shocking stuff.

Davos or Ned?


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Davos.

Very good question though, considering they are very much alike. But Davos has something special though, that thing you just can't explain. He has "it". And for me he has one of the greatest chapters in the whole saga, in _A Storm of Swords_. It was the one where Stannis releases Davos from his cell and immediately raises him Lord and appoints him his Hand. Their whole conversation is something to behold. That chapter took the Stannis/Davos relationship to a whole other level. 

Question only for people who've read all the books in ASOIAF.



Spoiler: a spoiler



Who do you want less to be king/queen?

Aegon or Daenerys?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I haven't read ALL of them but I have a rough idea of what happens in A Dance With Dragons so I'll answer.



Spoiler



Aegon, because they haven't spent 5 books building him up. I don't care if you like Dany or not, her failure would make for poor storytelling. Not to mention, we don't even know if Young Griff is ACTUALLY Aegon or if he's just a plant by Varys.



House Targaryen or The Night's Watch?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

THE NIGHT'S WATCH :mark:

Sean Bean or Peter Dinklage


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm going to give it to Sean Bean. Peter Dinklage is fantastic, literally perfect as Tyrion, but Sean Bean is Sean Bean. I'm a lifelong fan of Sean's, whereas I've only seen Peter as Tyrion and a one episode stint on 30 Rock. So he's great, I don't have a bad word to say about him (actually I do, some of Tyrion's scenes seem a bit too author-inserty, but that's a Tyrion problem, not a Dinklage problem) but I'm still going with Sean Bean. 

Which world do you find more impressive: Middle Earth or Westeros?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Middle Earth

Sauron or The Witch King of Angmar


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Witch King of Angmar

Now back to ASOIAF

Dragons or Others (White Walkers)?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Others, as they are a more original concept.

Back to LOTR 8*D

Dwarves or Elves


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Elves

Back to ASOIAF, the *better* series

House Tyrell or House Greyjoy?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

House Tyrell are a lot better people, so i'm going to go with them

George RR Martin or J.R.R Tolkien

The storm of series's continues


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

J.R.R Tolkien

J.R.R Tolkien or J.K. Rowling?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tolkien because his series is better, and it inspired GRRM to write ASOIAF, so that's kind of an automatic win. But he'd still be winning anyway.

Khal Drogo or Robert Baratheon?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Hate Khal Drogo and the fandom he has. He's just a ruthless savage tbh, he's no better than the Lannisters or the Boltons. Robert, on the other hand, was fucking awesome.

Iron Man or Iron Man 3


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hmmmm, don't know if I entirely agree with that. Yes, he was a complete savage, and he's certainly not a noble character, but Daenerys at least gave him SOME humanity. The Lannisters other than Tyrion, and later Jaime, while they might not be classified as "savages" are completely power mad in a way that the Dothraki are not, and will stop at nothing until they subjugate everyone, and the Boltons are utter MONSTERS who are beyond savage. The Dothraki kill people because that's all they know how to do, and they're trying to survive. The Boltons do it for FUN. Ramsay Snow is arguably the most fucked up character I've ever read about. 

And yes, Robert was awesome, but let's not forget, Robert was pretty bad himself. He was a sexual deviant, he abandoned his children, he was an apathetic ruler who ignored his duties, he beat his wife (who, granted, is a conniving bitch), he was openly in love with another woman in front of her for their entire marriage, and he wants all Targaryen's dead, including BABIES. When Robert was presented the dead corpses of Rhaegar's children by Tywin during Robert's Rebellion, he was pleased and even referred to them as sub-human, calling them "dragon spawn" and refusing to acknowledge them even as real people. Robert was a pretty fucked up character.

Probably Iron Man 1.

Robb Stark or Catelyn Stark?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Yeah, I spoiled myself and found out that the mysterious sadist is called Ramsay, but i'm still referring to him as Evil McFucking Crazy until it's actually revealed who he is. I absolutely adore him on the show, though, the performance by Iwan Rheon is beyond excellent, and terrifying. 

Robb Stark

What Medieval Lore would you rather see introduced to GOT - Elves or Orcs


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Neither because I don't want anything in the series that George didn't write, but if I HAD to choose, I'd take Orcs because they're closer to White Walkers or Wights. A similar supernatural threat, as opposed to Elves who would just have NO place in that world.

Game of Thrones season 1, or Season 2, or Season 3?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

1>3>2

barely any difference between the three, though

Curtis Axel or Drew McIntyre


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Drew McIntyre

Spyro or Crash Bandicoot


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Crash Bandicoot. I like Spyro but Crash is just an epic part of my childhood.

Game Of Thrones or The Walking Dead?


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan (Jan 24, 2013)

Crash Bandicoot

Reservoir Dogs or Pulp Fiction?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gandhi said:


> Crash Bandicoot. I like Spyro but Crash is just an epic part of my childhood.
> 
> Game Of Thrones or The Walking Dead?


Game of Thrones by 1000 lightyears.



Tony's Biggest Fan said:


> Crash Bandicoot
> 
> Reservoir Dogs or Pulp Fiction?


Pulp Fiction

Django Unchained or Kill Bill?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Django Unchained

McDonalds or Burger King?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Hate both but I'll go with McDonalds.

Dr. Girlfriend or Molotov Cocktease?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

no idea what either of those things are, but the latter has a cooler name

TROY OR ABED IN THE MORNING


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan (Jan 24, 2013)

No idea who Troy or Abed is seeing how I recognize Abed as an Arabic word I'll go with him :hayden

Diesel or Calvin Klein?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Diesel I guess. WATCH COMMUNITY

Would you rather have the name Xavier or Desmond?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Xavier - gotta love a name with an x in it.

Peppermint or spearmint?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Desmond. 

EDIT ~ IDK, Spearmint, I guess.

I'll answer the Commmunity one. Troy. Troy is my favourite character, the absolute funniest moments are when he breaks down and cries.

The Office or Parks and Recreation?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

peppermint

never seen PARKS so office

TMNT or GI Joe


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Watch Parks obby, it's awesome!

Meh, TMNT.

Gloves or mittens?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

obby said:


> peppermint
> 
> never seen PARKS so office
> 
> TMNT or GI Joe


I'll echo your WATCH COMMUNITY with WATCH PARKS. It's even better. Well, actually, it's about equal, but Parks is more consistent because they're still as good as always and Community's not.

I'm just gonna leave this here:










This guy right here, is where the fuck it's at.

Gloves

Skittles or Starburst?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Skittles 

The Boondocks or Archer?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

The Boondocks

Burger King's fries or Checker's fries


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan (Jan 24, 2013)

Checkers looks more appetizing :homer

Coke Zero or Pepsi Max?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

i'm assuming Checkers is an american chain, but I love BK so...

edit - ugh. pepsi max i guess

Breaking Bad or The Wire


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Breaking Bad.

Thursday Night Football or Monday Night Football?


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan (Jan 24, 2013)

Thursday night football not an American so that means Europa League for me :terry

Halloween or Friday the 13th?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Halloween

Jack Swagger or Curtis Axel?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Haven't really seen enough of Axel yet, so Swagger. I think over time I'll definitely prefer Axel though.

Having sand kicked in your face or stubbing your toe?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Stubbing my toe. Can't stand having sand kicked in my face.

Would you rather have a TV Show made about you or a Movie made about you?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Movie

Throwing up or farting in public?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Farting, can always blame it on the dog. 

Guitar solo or drum solo?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Guitar 

ACDC or Metallica?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't really listen to either but will go with Metallica.

Tea or Coffee?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tea. I've actually never had Coffee before so Tea by default.

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Pepsi

Would you rather have an eternal darkness upon death, or be a ghost?

easy question I know


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Definitely be a ghost, would be fun.

Would you rather die by getting hit by a truck or being shot?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

hit by a truck most likely

Would you rather die after a month of horrific torture, or be hunted by the Alien for six months(and then die)


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Shit, that's tough. I'll go with torture, even though it would obviously be awful the fear of having a fucking Alien hunting you down for months would be terrible. Plus you said 'the' alien, so I assume you mean the Xenomorph from the Alien franchise? Now that dude is one bad motherfucker.










Similar theme, death by the alien or the predator?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Predator, because it would be a more spontaneous death.

Would you rather buy property on Elm Street or go camping at Crystal Lake?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Crystal Lake. At least I'm somewhat powerful still and not in Dream world if Jason comes. 

Would you rather time travel to the future or past?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Alien easily 

Edit: ninja'd

@obby , elm street because im not a teenager

@4thwall , future

Have someone fart on your dinner or breathe heavily on your breakfast


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Lol, breathe heavily on my breakfast I guess.

See Smashing Pumpkins or Alice In Chains live?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

@jj, I suppose the latter. That person better not have any morning breath if they feel compelled to breathe on my breakfast. I'll slice and dice a bitch for messing with my food.

Dammit, ABH ninja'd me.

@ABH I'd rather see Alice in Chains live. 

Better directer; Roman Polanski or David Fincher?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Fincher is my all time favourite so definitely him. Polanski is ok too though.

Would you rather watch a shorter film (1 1/2 hours) or a longer film (2 1/2 hours+)


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Fincher, fight club and se7en are great

Edit:ninja'd because i spend too long thinking of stupidness for some1 to choose between

@ABH Shorter because i'm stupid and lose interest in longer movies sometimes


Have your mother feed you baby bird style by puking food into your mouth for the rest of your life or have to swim in a pool full of only poo poo and pee pee for an hour, twice a week for the rest of your life.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Get fed bird style i guess.

Get a thousand dollars every week till you die or have the option to sleep with anyone of your choice once every 3 weeks?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'll go with the money. Sex is sex but with a lot of money I could do a lot of things.

Cue:










Have your nose pierced or your lip pierced?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Every three weeks option, easily 

edit - lip

Would you rather go to the past and shoot up a Nazi camp with modern weaponry, or save John Lennon's life?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hmmm tough one, I'll go with save John Lennon's life.

If you could go back in time and stop either Justin Bieber or Nicki Minaj from making music, who would you choose?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

obby said:


> Every three weeks option, easily
> 
> edit - lip
> 
> Would you rather go to the past and shoot up a Nazi camp with modern weaponry, or save John Lennon's life?


Tough!!!! Ugh.........probably shoot up a Nazi Camp. That's I tough one though 

Too late lol

Uhm... Beiber.

Live with Dr. Evil as your roomate or Michael Scott as your roomate?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Michael Scott

GTA V or Watch Dogs?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

GTAV

Drink a gallon of saltwater or eat a year old hamburger?


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Year old hamburger as long as it's cooked, salt water would just make me throw up.

Summer or Winter?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Summer because I live in Canada and hate shoveling snow.


Have Rayfu be the only person you can ever communicate with and it has to be in message board form or only be able to wear clothes made of old rotted mouldy cheese forever.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

second one. Talking with one person for the rest of eternity on a message board would drive anyone to insanity, be it rayfu or jerichosjacket 

LOUIS CK or BILL COSBY


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Bill Cosby 

Would you rather be a clown that distracts the bull or the bull rider on the bull?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

BULL RIDER

would you rather be Tony Stark with no suit or an obscure superhero in the marvel universe that still has powers


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Obscure Superhero.

Give your girl an engagement ring that's new and expensive or a ring that's old but means allot to your family?


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan (Jan 24, 2013)

New & expensive

Would you rather be The Tony or live in Tony, Wisconsin


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Wisconsin because that`s a stupid question and i wanted it to be over.


Blind and impotent with a hot wife(Edit:you`re also allergic to viagra and other impotency medicine) or you have a slight speech impediment and are married to an obese 1 legged woman who`s overly moody. (and you can`t cheat on her or divorce her)


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Blind with hot wife

Enter the triathlon and must finish it no matter how long it takes you or go on live national TV and do 30 minute speech were you are nervous, sweating real bad, and stumbling a lot of your words?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Triathalon because it would be much less embarrassing and you would be forgotten right away as opposed to being a youtube sensation for looking like a jackass in the speech.

Mindlessly answer questions in the "this or that" game with 1 or 2 word answers or actually think about the question and explain your answer?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Actually think about the question and explain. Except this one. 

A supposedly great book is adapted into a film. You haven't read the book. Do you read the book first and then see the film, or see the film first and read the book after?


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Book first - if the movie spoils the ending, would you sit through 2-3 days of eye strain?

Be a very rich drug lord or be a middle-class policeman.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

YOU COCKROACHES WANNA PLAY ROUGH

The Bear from Game of Thrones season 3, or the Bear from Anchorman?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Anchorman because Brick rides him and thinks he's on a "furry tractor"

Die by having someone kill your mom in front of you and then use her body as a weapon to beat you to death or be a racist? (please note i will call you a racist after you answer)


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

well then, I suppose I'm a racist now.



Spoiler: racism















would you rather be allergic to books or doors?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

obby said:


> well then, I suppose I'm a racist now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all, :lmao :lmao :lmao


Now that thats outta the way, books because i could turn the pages with some sort of device



Never be able to eat bacon again or have to spend a week , once every 6 months sewn to someone's butt who has poor butt hygiene, human centipede style


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

For fucks sake, stop with all this disturbing shit. 

Yeah, I'll take being sewn to someone's ass over never being able to eat a food that's going to kill me anyway.  Of course not eating fucking bacon.

Never watch tv again or never listen to music again?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hmm, very tough but I'll go with never listen to music again. I like films and TV too much to go without them. Plus there's music featured in them. 

Would you rather be bald or have hair down to your ankles?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hair down to my ankles. No one's going to see it anyway since I wear nothing but jeans. Bald wouldn't be a huge problem, though. Lex Luthor and Steve Austin are bald, that makes it kinda cool. :side:

BTW, I agree with your answer. I actually don't listen to much music now anyway, it's all podcasts.

Coffee black or with cream and sugar?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Ya jerichosjacket , keep the game as awful and boring as possible.

Bald because stone cold and michael jordan made it acceptable

Edit ninja'd @tyron cream and sugar


And since ive been instructed to stop comming up with creative questions


The color white or slightly off-white


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Err, white I guess.

Sky dive or hang glide?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Hang glide - both are terrifying to me, but a sky dive is a total nightmarish reality-breaker, whereas hang gliding is just an existential crisis. 

Would you rather get a ridealong in a helicopter or a tank?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Helicopter, would prefer the view from above and I'm not afraid of heights or anything so it'd be pretty cool.

Desktop computer or laptop?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

laptop by a little

would you rather go deaf or lose your legs


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Lose my legs, I'm a lazy bastard anyway.  But also, I'm a big fan of films, TV etc. Being deaf would hurt that experience big time (also music obviously). Having no legs would suck but at least I could still enjoy the things I love at the same capacity.

Play an instrument superbly but not be able to sing well, or sing brilliantly but suck with any instrument?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Sing brilliantly. I don't play any instruments on a daily basis, but I'm constantly signing.

If it became possible to have one superpower would it be the Ability to fly or the ability to turn invisible.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

singing brilliantly could up my net worth more :side:

EDIT - Invisibility, by a little bit.

Animal Crossing mark or The Sims


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Play an instrument and suck at singing

EDIT: Sims


Walk up to a cop and punch him the face as hard as you can and try to run away as fast as you can or you are pulled over and the cop says he will be right back and then you floor it and drive away from the cops?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Drive away from the cops. 10% sure I could win a high speed chase 

Get a leg cut off or get an arm cut off?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Leg, lieutenant dan seemed to do alright after losing his in forrest gump and i think it would be easier to hide.


Minimum security jail for 4 years or maximimum security prison for a year and a half , and you have to stay in general population. No protective custody.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Maximum for a year and a half. Why would I want to be in a minimum security prison? Sure, it'd be easier to escape, but it'd also be easier to get raped or murdered.

Punched right on the nose or kicked square in the balls?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nose, getting hit in balls hurts way more imo

Go to school all year around until you finish K-12 or have summer vaction for 3 months a year.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Summer vacation easily. I wouldnt stand school without breaks. Would you rather live til 40 with everything you want. I mean everything your life would be amazing, you would choose house,cars,girlfriends everything and just live the happiest life ever or die at age 100 with a pretty boring life.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

ok then

AUSTIN ARIES or CODY RHODES


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

obby said:


> ok then
> 
> AUSTIN ARIES or CODY RHODES


You were supposed to answer mine first..... Aries!


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Maximum for a year and a half. Why would I want to be in a minimum security prison? Sure, it'd be easier to escape, but it'd also be easier to get raped or murdered.
> 
> Punched right on the nose or kicked square in the balls?


Lol minimum is with people who have lesser crimes and shorter terms. Maximum is where murderers and rapists are so thats where you get killed and raped. 


@obby Aries because he's just better overall imo


Bacon or steak


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan (Jan 24, 2013)

Bacon wrapped Steak :hayden

KC or RFvideo?


----------



## WCW 4 lyfe (Jun 10, 2013)

RFvideo, I prefer their serious tone.

Fantasy or sci-fi?


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan (Jan 24, 2013)

Neither nor but if I had to choose Sci-fi

Adidas or Nike kicks?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Adidas 

Vladimir Lenin or Vladimir Putin?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Vladimir Putin I guess

Mike Wazowski or Sully?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Mike

Fried Chicken or Grilled Chicken?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Fried, all the way. Now I'm hungry.

Karen Gillan or Ellie Kemper?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Karen Gillan.

Julia Ann or Lisa Ann?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Lisa ann because i recognized her name right away.

Continue with the lame and obvious this or that style with 1 word answers this thread has gone back to or revive the fucked up questions with actual reasons for your choice style it took on for a while


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lame and obvious.

Uncharted 3 or The Last of Us?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Last of Us.

Tight Jeans or Yoga Pants :cool2


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Last of us because i don't have an answer but have seen more ppl talk about this

Edit : yoga pants because have you ever seen girls.in yoga pants

Ruin every thread you enter by being a whiny weirdo who has a weird obsession with wade barret or shut the fuck up?


----------



## Roux (May 10, 2013)

Shut the fuck up...because I don't want to be a whiny weirdo with and obsession for Wade Barret...my obsession lies elsewhere.  

Heath Ledger as the Joker or Jack Nicholson as the Joker


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Heath Ledger as the Joker.

Spit or Swallow?


----------



## batberg (Jan 5, 2013)

Swallow 

Two Hand Fisting or Re-Birthing?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I'd rather not relive my c-section birth. Double fisting it is, I guess. 

Would you rather have the bragging rights to having remarkable sex with Courtney Love or smoking/consuming a couple of bags of poor quality pot with Lebron James?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Smoke weed with Lebron

Get paid $100,000 for getting breast implants or name your next child North West?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Get paid $100,000 for getting breast implants, then have them removed immediately once I have the payment.

Deal with having a broken neck for a day or a broken arm for a week?


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Broken neck. If it's good enough for Angle, it's good enough for me.

Bungee jumping or skydiving?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Bungee jump even though i would probably shit my pants doing it

Big Bang Theory or Two and Half Men?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

The IT Crowd :troll

Trade your kidney for a PS4 or Xbox One (no refunds)


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

xbox one, because mandatory kinect features and $500 dollar price tags make my dick go rock hard

CHRISTIAN OR CHRISTIAN YORK


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Christian because he's FUCKING CHRISTIAN

Eat out of the garbage or off the ground off a busy street


----------



## batberg (Jan 5, 2013)

Christian.

Also rebirthing is using your head to penetrate the vagina, not actually giving birth again


----------



## batberg (Jan 5, 2013)

Aw shit umm garbage food

Live the rest of your life without your elbow joint or knee joint?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

without a elbow joint

CM Punk or Brock Lesanr?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Elbow, walking is too important

Edit: Brock because he has a better resume

Lose a fight in public or have a bad haircut all year round


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

lose a fight in public

Having to make sandwiches to your girlfriend/wife for life or having to tie your girlfriend/wife's shoes in public?


----------



## batberg (Jan 5, 2013)

Have a bad haircut, can be humorous.

Sit on your bike without a seat and ride on rugged terrain or be slingshotted into piano wire at 50km per hour?

EDIT - Sandwiches


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Lose a fight in public. I'd hate to have to tolerate a bad haircut.

Download a link that takes over a week to finish or use a decent streaming site to watch wrestling?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

sit on a bike with no seat

EDIT: decent stream to watch wrestling

Fight in a MMA match with Brock Lesnar or a wrestling match with Brock Lesnar?


----------



## batberg (Jan 5, 2013)

Wrestling match, Id get fucked up something good in an MMA fight.

Fuck Sable in her prime and have to cop a hit from Lesnar or Lesnar fucks your bitch (or dream bitch) and you get to hit him with the power of one of his punches?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I'd take a hit to fuck Sable in her prime

Pretty similar to the other question

Fuck Sable and Lesnar beats you up or watch Lesnar get your girlfriend/wife pregnant?


----------



## batberg (Jan 5, 2013)

Fuck Sable and get beat. Its a win/lose situation opposed to a lose/lose situation.

Become owner of Manchester Utd or owner of Dallas Cowboys?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Dallas Cowboys, im a huge NFL fan

Have RVD vs. Punk at MitB or have CM Punk and RVD in a MitB match?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Cowboys so i could move the team to another city , rename them and burn their jerseys and stadium to the ground. Plus i'd never have to see Jerry again. (im an eagles fan)

Edit: MITB match cuz i like dem spots

Move to a new town where you don't know anyone and you have a good job or where you grew up and a shitty job


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Move to a new a new town and have a good job

Fight Ryback Sr or Golberg Jr in a real fight.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Goldberg jr because i assume the young rich jewish kid isn't as tough as the big crazy old guy from las vegas

Never watch tv again or live with no eyebrows and you cant get any sort of implants or fake eyebrows


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

no eyebrows obvs

have sex with justin timberlake or celine dion


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Celine Dion no problem, i'd tongue punch her fart box if i had to , to avoid the JT option

Play in the Canadian Football League or be a wrestler in CZW


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Humbled Moron said:


> Celine Dion no problem, i'd tongue punch her fart box if i had to , *to avoid the JT option*
> 
> Play in the Canadian Football League or be a wrestler in CZW


:kobe

Play in the CFL obviously. Way more money, and I don't have to wrestle deathmatches.

Literally Cry a River or Literally shit bricks?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Don't kobe face me, that would have been a more legit question for a non-canadian and we are on a wrestling forum.

River of tears, shitting a brick sounds way more painful

Go through school starting at kindergarden again at your age or have your father's friend who laughs like a weasel take over the family company


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Err, I'd go through school starting at kindergarden now. 

Live in a mansion in a shit town or live in a basic apartment in a great town?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Basic apartment in a great town.

Get laid and die or live for forever as a virgin?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Dammit all, live forever as a virgin. At least I still got porn.

Freeze to death or get burned to death?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Meh, I'm dying either way so I guess it doesn't matter too much. Freeze to death.

Complete a 20,000 word puzzle of the sky or play a 3 day long game of Monopoly?


----------



## KNEES_TO_FACES (Jan 29, 2013)

Play the 3 day game of Monopoly.

Drink someone's cum or die of thirst?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Jessica Alba for the rest of my young life, I'll die young, but a happy man. 

Johnny Cash or Elvis Presley?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Johnny Cash

Would you rather be Hugh Hefner or Joe Francis?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

considering Joe Francis looks like a ****** I'll have to go with Hugh Hefner.

Sex with Miranda Kerr's body with John Travolta's face or sex with John Trevolta's body with Miranda Kerr's face. (minimum 50% eye contact)


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Kerr's body with a gimp mask over the face

AAA or NJPW?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

AAA
jomo or ziggler


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

mr ziggles 

sat on by a fat chick or take a strapon from your dream girl


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Of course sat on by a phat chick. Cubana Lust is who I'm lookin at ya dig?

Have Vickie Guerrero scream excuse me at the top of her lungs for 1 hour right in your face OR listen to me scratching a fork against a plate for 23 minutes with your hands tied behind your back?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I'll go with the fork

White or Chocolate milk?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Hate both, but chocolate wins

Joffrey Baratheon or Ramsay Snow


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Chocolate, generally.

EDIT: Ramsay Snow.

Big bouncy real titties but with a pancake ass OR a delicious BOOTAY, a body like a coke bottle but she comes with a flat chest?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Big boobs for me

Chris Farley or John Candy?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Two greats, but I'm gonna have to side with Farley here by the slight margin. Barf the Mog will always be close to my heart.

Nintendo DS or PSP?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Both are shit but PSP

Chocolate ice cream or vanilla ice cream?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

CHOCOLATE. Unless it's soft serve

actually still chocolate then. nvm

Bully Ray or D-Von Dudley


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

:bully3

Superbad or This Is The End?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

BUBBA. D-VON is a sidekick, a co-star, a nobody while BUBBA is the lead DAWG.

SUPABAD.

Go to the dentist for your regular check up that costs $130 or have BrosOfDestruction slap the tartar right off your teeth and stick his size 11 boot so far up your ass that you'll floss with his shoelaces and BOOM, there's your dental check up for the year? You're welcome.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Dentist. It'd be rude of me to dirty up your boot.

Evan Stone or TT Boy?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Evan Stone

Bourne Identity or Bourne Supremacy?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Bourne Identity,The Bourne movies got shitty as they progressed 

Matt Damon or Marky Mark?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Mark Wahlberg has gotten better as an actor.

Watching porn with the guys, or a chick flick with your mom?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

chick flick with mom, don't ever plan on calling the guys round & pulling our dacks out :vince4

hi-tops or sneakers?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Sneakers.

Boston Cream Pie or Chocolate Eclairs?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

All the women in Boston line up to serve me a piece of that sweeeeeeeeeeeeet Boston cream pie. 

Have a 3.25 inch dick (erect)/6 feet tall OR have a 7.5 inch dick/5 feet 5 inches in height?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The age old debate. Feeling saucy, lets go with the latter.

WWF circa 1994 or WWF circa 1995?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

1995 just because it'd be closer to 1996 where things started to heat up

3PW or CZW?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

A very elaborate and in depth option to decide from that could add an extra element of entertainment or that?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Gonna go with that 

Have Sting shove a baseball bat so far up your ass you turn into a popsicle or have Cesaro knock your teeth so far down your throat you're forced to stick a toothbrush up your ass to brush em?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Sounds gay but I'll take the bat up the ass

Go streaking onto a soccer, baseball, or football and have a bunch of fat security guards chase you or rob a bank/store without any disguise or ski masks on?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I'll go streaking. Nowhere near the jail time from robbing a bank.

Find KellyKellyFan and help her make an untraceable new account or red rep all the mods once a week until they get tired of it and ban you?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Is that because Sting is the one doing it? 

Rob a bank store without any disguise. Might as well do something exciting in life for once

EDIT: Gonna go with helping KKF make a untraceable account since nobody would know I did it.

Taken I or II?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> *Is that because Sting is the one doing it?*
> 
> Rob a bank store without any disguise. Might as well do something exciting in life for once
> 
> ...


Nah just a coincidence 

Taken I

Jimmy Johns or Subway?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Subway tastes better, from what I have had.

Full rack of BBQ ribs, or 12 oz porterhouse steak?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Subway, never been to JJs tho I'm inclined to pick it just because of :brock 

EDIT: RACK of BBQ ribs. 

Better Steiner promo:






OR


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

The second one. Botches fixed with beer.

Facial hair or no facial hair?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Facial hair 

Blurred Lines music video or Tunnel Vision music video?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Tunnel Vision music video.

Heel AJ Lee or Heel Layla?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

AJ

Red Dead Redemption or LA Noire


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Red Dead Redemption.

8*D or


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

or


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Tough choice, I'll go with 

:homer or Hutz


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:homer 

:bosh or :mcgee3


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

:bosh

bama or bama3


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

bama

Become an elf or become a giant?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Giant

Date a girl with bushy eyebrows or with bright yellow teeth?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Bushy eyebrows.

Free tickets to Wrestlemania XXX, but you have to wear an suit made out of used condoms - Or a week in Jamaica, but you can't go in the water and have to wear a snowsuit the whole time?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I'll go to Wrestlemania. It better be good seats though. Would love to go to Jamica but wearing a snowsuit there would be brutal. 


Have sex with any woman of your choice for as long as you want but thats the last time you can have sex or have sex with an unattractive woman once every week until you die?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The former. I don't want to fuck some ugly bitch. It might as well be the last time either way since I'll never enjoy it if I'm not attracted to her anyway.

If you were forced to give up one and survive entirely on the other, would you rather eat or drink?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I love food but I think I would rather have drinks than food. 


Be able to speak every language fluently or be able to talk to animals?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Be able to speak every language fluently.

Boxers or briefs?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Boxers

The Lion King or Toy Story?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The Lion King

Capitalism or Socialism?


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Socialism

Paper dollar bills or coin dollars?(Which would you have it)


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

A beautiful chest of gold coins.
like this http://imgur.com/gallery/oUMSn

Studio Ghibli or Disney?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Disney

03 Kim K or 06 Nelly Furtado?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Kim K

Would you rather see how you die or see who you will marry?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

See how I die probably. 

Taken I or Disturbia?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Disturbia

Heel Michael Cole or Face Jerry Lawler?


----------



## redunk808 (Mar 20, 2013)

Face Lawler. Heel Cole was that bad.

Shenehneh (Martin) or Wanda (In Living Color)?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Shenehneh

Shawn or Marlon Wayans?


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

Marlon

Lesnar or Punk?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

CM Punk

Punk with or without Paul Heyman?


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

Punk without

Punk in Smackdown or Punk in Raw?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

on Raw

Are you more excited for Punk/Lesnar or Cena/Bryan?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Punk/Lesnar

Are you more excited for Wyatt/Kane or Christian/Del Rio?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Christian/Del Rio by far.

Italy or Spain?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Italy. Appreciate the fashion.

Modern day Survivor Series or Royal Rumble?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Royal Rumble

Swim in shark infested water with a cut on your leg, or get stalked by a messi alt?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I'll take the shark please.

Would you rather have me rep you lesbian porn or solo?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm feeling like solo today.

Would you rather drive a tank or a plane?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Plan. I love to fly.

Lesnar's mic work or Punk's mic work :heyman


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

"Paul, say something stupid" - Greatest line I've ever heard, clearly.

Favourite WWE commentary pairing? JR and King, or JR and Heyman (2001)?


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

JR and Heyman (2001)

Heyman and Punk or Heyman and Lesnar?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Heyman and BROOOOOOCCCCCKKKK LLEEEEEEESSSSSSSSNNAAAAHHHH

Dave Chappelle or Eddie Murphy?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Chapelle.

Really long beard or really long hair?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Chicks dig the beard brother. :bryan

The best or the beast?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The best...just.

Naked in the winter or 10 layers of clothing in the summer?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Naked in the winter I suppose.

Torrie Wilson or Stacy Keibler?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Torrie Wilson. That 03 JD bikini contest is the tiebreaker. 

Fuck Torrie in the ass so hard that spits out semen instead of saliva or fuck Stacy so hard that she's permanently disabled in a split legged position?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

:lol Greatest question of all time. I'll go with the Stacy option.

Threesome with Lita and Michael Cole, or with Trish and Michael Cole?

:troll


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I suppose the Lita/Cole because Lita kinda sounds like a man, but surely someone other than Cole could fuck me up the ass while I'm fucking Lita, right? Right? :jones

Similar question, but now with Chyna/Triple H or Layla/CM Punk. You get to join in on Chyna and watch her clitdick erect from her hallow cave, but you only can participate in the prospect of fucking Layla only if you let CM Punk fuck you up the ass. :hayden3


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I hazard the consequences and choose Layla/Punk.

Handsome face or Great Body?


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

handsome face. 

no legs or no arms.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I suppose the Lita/Cole because Lita kinda sounds like a man, but surely someone other than Cole could fuck me up the ass while I'm fucking Lita, right? Right? :jones
> 
> Similar question, but now with Chyna/Triple H or Layla/CM Punk. You get to join in on Chyna and watch her clitdick erect from her hallow cave, but you only can participate in the prospect of fucking Layla only if you let CM Punk fuck you up the ass. :hayden3


side note-- i think this one is funny because so many fanboys would WANT Punk to ass-own them. Layla might not even measure into the equation... lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

No legs

Watch a porno with Miz and Maryse or with Triple H and Steph?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Miz and Maryse

New Zealand or Australia?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Straya.

North Mexico (Canada) or Mexico.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Canada.

Algeria or Tunisia?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

BLEACH said:


> Straya.
> 
> North Mexico (Canada) or Mexico.


Its Mexico north bro and I apologize to all the Mexicans out there.

Algeria

Arctic or Antarctic?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Artic.

Bros or Hoes?



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Its Mexico north bro and I apologize to all the Mexicans out there.


*Mexico North


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Bros.

Damien Sandow or Antonio Cesaro?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Damein Sandow


Have free tickets to Wrestlemania every year till you die or get paid $20,000 to never watch wrestling again?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Free tickets.

Shakira or Beyonce?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Beyonce. But that's really a hard one.

Mania 27 or Mania 15?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Mania 15

Summerslam 97 or 98?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

98, remember exactly jackshit from 98.

Fuck AJ Lee so hard that she can't walk let alone skip or stick your cock so far down Trish's throat that your semen comes out of her urethra in the form of piss?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> 98, remember exactly jackshit from 98.
> 
> Fuck AJ Lee so hard that she can't walk let alone skip or stick your cock so far down Trish's throat that *your semen comes out of her urethra in the form of piss?*












Anyway fuck AJ Lee.

9/11 jokes or rape jokes?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Rape jokes, 9/11 jokes are too plane 8*D

Mario or Luigi?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Luigi because I like youtube poops.

Racist jokes on Arabs or racist jokes on black people?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Both can be funny, depends on the comedian. I find black comedians being racist about there own people the funniest to be honest.

Which GTA Episode do you prefer, Lost and Damned or The Ballad of Gay Tony?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The Ballad of Gay Tony

Lacuna Coil or Within Temptation?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

So tough to choose!!! Argh, I'll go with Lacuna Coil :/

Tool or Slipknot?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Never heard of Tool so Slipknot

Justin Timberlake or Usher?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Please, look up Schism by Tool. Please!!

Usher.

High School Musical or Twilight?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

How could you not have HEARD of Tool? They're a huge band. They blow Slipknot out of the water too.















High School Musical or Twilight? Good Lord. Really scraping the bottom of the barrel here. I've never watched either, and I never will, so I deferred to the critical reception on Wikipedia, and the original High School Musical is rated slightly higher than the original Twilight, so High School Musical it is. Not that there was really any way I COULD have picked Twilight. You pick Twilight over something and it pretty much destroys your reputation for life, not that High School Musical is any good either.

GTA V or Batman: Arkham Origins?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Lol I tried to think of the 2 worst Movie franchises I could think of. I've seen the first HSM when I was 14 but I hated it. Never seen Twilight.

Batman.

TMNT or Power Rangers?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ninja Turtles. I haven't seen either since I was a kid, but Power Rangers is definitely lamer and cheesier.

Batman: The Animated Series or X-Men: The Animated Series?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Batman man. X Men sucks bawls.

GTA V or Breaking Bad S5 P2


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Breaking Bad, I am excited for GTA but not as much

Justin Bieber or One Direction?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Ugh, guess I'll go with One Direction.

Black Goth Chick or ****** White Chick?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

****** white chick

Joe Pesci or Danny DeVito?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Frank fucking Reynolds.

Bryan Cranston or Peter Dinklage?



> Batman man. X Men sucks bawls.


Phht. X-Men is the one Marvel franchise I actually really like. Granted, so far the cartoon is just...ok (I'm burning through the series on Netflix, never really saw much as a kid/don't remember). Doesn't stack up to the Batman one. DC was as far ahead on cartoons as Marvel is on movies.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yo Mista White is da coolest bro

Flynn (Walt Jr.) or Hank?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hank but I honestly don't like the show that much, don't see why it's the most popular show in the world. Well, it got pretty good at the end of season 3 to be fair, but still.

Patrick Stewart or Morgan Freeman?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Morgan Freeman

Frank Tenpenny or Dimitri Rascalov


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Of course Tenpenny. You can't go wrong with Samuel L Jackson. As much as I love GTA V, I didn't really care about Dimitri that much. He was just an average, shady, cowardly bad guy, nothing special. Whereas Tenpenny was Samuel L Jackson. That kinda sums up everything you need to know about him. If you didn't know anything about GTA, I could tell you Tenpenny was Samuel L Jackson and you'd know he's awesome without ever seeing him.

Yusuf Amir or that hippie weed farmer in San Andreas? I can't remember his name, lol. He was voiced by somebody famous I think.

EDIT ~ The Truth. That's it, lol.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

yusuf is fucking awesome in TBOGT. That "sexy time" mission is fucking impossible, though

GTA III or GTA Chinatown Wars


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I guess III although when GTA III came out, it was defective on my PS3 and I could only start the game and drive to the first mission point, at which point it would stay frozen. This happened every single time. I took it in to see what the problem was, but they said it couldn't be fixed because certain PS3's played it and certain ones didn't, and it was a completely random defect that came with the game when it shipped, so as a result, I started with Vice City and never got the GTA III experience. I had to go back years later and play parts of it, but by that time it was too dated and I never got into it, I couldn't play it then, it was too much of a chore, so I watched the game on Youtube and I remember rough outlines of the story but nothing major. Chinatown Wars though is a portable game, of which I never partake. Don't care for them. I did play the God of War games on PSP but that was a special exception for me, since I was addicted to GOW at that time.

Yeah, you don't care about all that.....I know. Sorry.

Los Santos or San Fierro or Las Venturas?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

No, I quite enjoyed reading that (Y)

Draw between Los Santos and Las Venturas

OG LOC or Brian from TLAD


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I said that half jokingly, to be fair. (Y)

OG LOC. I hated Brian. Which was obviously the point, as he was an annoying douchebag, but he was also just...boring. I haven't played San Andreas since it came out, but I remember OG LOC as a funny character with personality, which I can't say Brian had. 

Ricardo Diaz or Francis McReary?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Everyone in The Lost was a horrible person, to be fair.

Francis

Dwayne or Playboy X?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Dwayne. Playboy was a dickhead, plus if you killed him you got his loft.

Carl Johnson or Niko Bellic?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

also Dwayne as a friend :mark:

CJ. Especially if he's fat. "Lunch Money"

Roman or Little Jacob


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

obby said:


> Everyone in The Lost was a horrible person, to be fair.
> 
> Francis
> 
> Dwayne or Playboy X?


True, but I mean in context. A biker isn't intrinsically a horrible person to another biker, because they have the same moral compass. Brian is even a dick to the OTHER members of your club, and since you're the protagonist, you have to see the game through the morality of Johnny Klebitz. Even The Lost hated Brian, at least the ones on your side, which was the lesser of two evils between the two. Plus, it wasn't JUST that Brian was a horrible person, it was that he was petulant and annoying. He acted like a child. Hell, I usually PREFER the villains.

Roman. I hated Little Jacob and his unintelligible Rasta speak. Ironically enough, I did like Badman because Badman was SO out of whack that I couldn't help but laugh at him. He was completely gone, whereas Jacob could be understand but you REALLY had to pay attention. I hated that.






I shit you not, that look that Niko gives when Badman is done talking is one of my favourite gaming moments EVER. It was so.....perfect for the situation.

Michael or Franklin or Trevor? Based on.....whatever footage there is of them atm.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Trevor. He looks like a crazy bastard that's gonna be fun to play with. :lol

Mike Toreno or U.L. Paper?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Toreno, James Woods did a good job. I didn't like U.L. Paper at all.

Lance Vance or Big Smoke?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I'LL HAVE A NUMBER NINE, A NUMBER NINE LARGE, A NUMBER SIX WITH EXTRA SAUCE, A NUMBER SEVEN, TWO NUMBER FORTY-FIVES, ONE WITH CHEESE, AND A LARGE SODA 

Ryder or Jizzy B


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ryder easily.

Sweet Johnson or Cesar Vialpando?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sweet, although Cesar's cool too. 

Ken Rosenberg or Kendl Johnson?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Ken Rosenberg

Stick your dick so far up Trish's ass that tears fall out of her eyes in the form of semen (like Niagara falls of cum coming out of her eyes) or eat her pussy so good that River Nile comes out of her vag?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

:lmao, seriously don't stop. Anyway eat her pussy, then with whatever comes out we can get real nasty together.

Katy Perry music or Lady Gaga music?


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

I dont like either of them, but Lady Gaga.

Alan Partridge or David Brent?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

David Brent

Fuck Maryse's ass so hard that your RUTHLESS AGGRESSION forces her to sneeze jizz right out of her nostrils or fuck Maryse for an hour, blow such a huge load inside her that it goes right to her heart and her heart starts pumping semen instead of blood?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The second one because I get fuck her for an hour no matter what. With the first option I still fuck her but it could be shorter amount of time. Really don't care for me though, as long as I get to fuck her.


Would rather date someone who is gorgeous but has nothing in common with you or date someone isn't that attractive but has all the same interests as you?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Fuck Maryse's ass so hard that your RUTHLESS AGGRESSION forces her to sneeze jizz right out of her nostrils or fuck Maryse for an hour, blow such a huge load inside her that it goes right to her heart and her heart starts pumping semen instead of blood?





The Ratman said:


> The second one because I get fuck her for an hour no matter what. With the first option I still fuck her but it could be shorter amount of time. Really don't care for me though, as long as I get to fuck her.
> 
> 
> Would rather date someone who is gorgeous but has nothing in common with you or date someone isn't that attractive but has all the same interests as you?


In the first option, it could be MORE than an hour depending on how you last, in the second option, its a fixed time. I agree that you took the safer and wiser option tho.

Gorgeous and nothing in common probably. Its possible you don't get along at all but its also possible you can build new interests that way. 

Have a 1 man live sex celebration in the middle of the ring on RAW and you screw yourself OR have Undertaker place a barbed wire baseball bat on your genitals and do a leg drop on it and you have no protection whatsoever meaning its possible you can lose your ability to reproduce?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Umm, I'm not putting barbed wire near my balls, nor am I letting Undertaker attack them, so I'll take the humiliation and jack off on Raw.

Are you more interested in Daniel Bryan vs John Cena or CM Punk vs Brock Lesnar?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

CM Punk is my favorite but I'm going with Daniel Bryan vs John Cena. After the Punk and Lesnar match there aint much to look forward in that feud. Lesnar will leave and it might be Punk vs Axel for awhile. Bryan vs Cena has much more of a story after the match. Hopefully their going to have a Bryan/Cena/Orton/Vince/HHH in a huge storyline.

CM Punk or Brock Lesnar?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

CM Punk

A question about TV shows or any question posted by BrosOfDestruction?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Questions posted by BrosOfDestruction.

Bray Wyatt or Dean Ambrose?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Dean Ambrose, the entire Wyatt family are painfully overrated.

Dethklok or In Flames?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

In Flames

Which transformation you liked more, Goku transforming into super saiyan or him transforming into super saiyan 3?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

This is a really tough one, but I'll have to go with Goku's first Super Saiyan transformation.

Live in advanced futuristic alien world with you being the only human surrounded by humanoid aliens or stay on earth with fellow humans in an apocalyptic ruined world with zombies and bad weather?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, I think I'll go with the first. That's much less difficult to deal with. With Zombies around, it's nearly impossible to sleep or do anything else in peace, not to mention shit weather. Alien technology is a much more inviting prospect. Besides, in a nutshell, what you've offered sounds a lot like Futurama vs Walking Dead, that makes the former a no brainer.

Breaking Bad or The Wire?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Breaking Bad 

Punk/Lesnar match or Cena/Bryan match?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Punk/Lesnar match.

Christian/Del Rio match or Cody/Sandow match?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Del Rio/Christian

Orton defeating Bryan or Bryan defeating Cena?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Orton defeating Bryan. 1000x over. Daniel Bryan defeating John Cena clean, much less having the WWE Championship permanently attached to his name is one of the most disgraceful displays I've ever seen on WWE television. It's a complete spit in the face to their entire history. This is not "PURE WRESTLING", for fucks sake, it's entertainment. Bryan does not deserve this. Granted, neither does Orton but I just don't care anymore, he's been pushed to the top so many fucking times I'm numb to it. At least Bryan held the title for the minimum amount possible. It doesn't erase the disgrace, but at least it's over, until he wins it back in a few months. This is a sad day for true WWE fans.

Grand Theft Auto: Vice City or Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

GTA San Andreas, one of the GOAT games imo. 

Stacy Keibler or Torrie Wilson?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

They're both overrated in my eyes, but Torrie Wilson for me.

Alicia Fox or Cameron?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Alicia Fox.

One full hour of Total Divas show, or one minute of Iron Sheik ranting on random topic?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Pratchett said:


> Alicia Fox.
> 
> One full hour of Total Divas show, or one minute of Iron Sheik ranting on random topic?


Iron Sheik ranting. 

1 hour in a theatre watching a shitty movie or 1 hour in a mall crowded with 13-18 year old loud, snotty 1D loving teens?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

brandiexoxo said:


> Iron Sheik ranting.
> 
> 1 hour in a theatre watching a shitty movie or 1 hour in a mall crowded with 13-18 year old loud, snotty 1D loving teens?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


1 hour in a theatre, I can always sleep during that hour.

Family Guy or American Dad?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Family Guy


Punk vs Taker or Punk vs Lesnar?


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Punk vs Taker

WCW 1996-1998 or WWF 1998-2000?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

WWF 1998-2000.

Punk's first MITB cash in or his second?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Second. Fuck Jeff Hardy.

Christian/Del Rio on Smackdown, or at Summerslam?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SmackDown for having the right ending. I didn't pay attention to either match so I don't know which is better but Bryan and Vinny said the SmackDown one was a better match anyway, so I'll take their word for it. Del Rio winning is just maintaining the status quo, I have no interest in that even if I do like Del Rio.

CM Punk or Brock Lesnar?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

CM Punk


Ballad of Gay Tony or The Lost and the Damned?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Definitely The Ballad of Gay Tony. Just much more colorful, fun and entertaining all around. Plus it closed up the Mr. Bulgarin storyline that GTA IV never resolved, and Yusuf Amir is maybe the best character in GTA history. The Lost And Damned was still great, though, but the weakest of the 3 stories.

Assassin's Creed II or Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Assassin's Creed II

Learn the Japanese language completely or learn the German language completely?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Es ist Zeit für Rache! 

Saints Row IV - Buying, Playing, or not bothering?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

obby said:


> Es ist Zeit für Rache!
> 
> Saints Row IV - Buying, Playing, or not bothering?


Wir Mussen D... Ah I better not....

Not bothering, GTA MOTHERFUCKER!

Billy Grey or Ray Boccino?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

lost and damned had a terrible story IMO, so Ray Boccino. The Lost fucked him over good.

funnier tonight - RYBACK THE BULLY or Sin Cara breaking his own face


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Sin Cara


Bryan/Stephanie promo or Cena/Heyman promo?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Bryan/Steph Didn't think the Punk promo was all that special

Usos or Prime Time Players


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Prime Time Players


Are your rooting for Daniel Bryan or HHH/Orton/McMahons?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

HHH/Orton/McMahons

Name the stable: Evorporation or Corpalution


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Corpalution.

TheAussieRocket or TheHype?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Not bothering, GTA MOTHERFUCKER!












TheHype, I guess...

DC and Mortal Kombat or Marvel and Street Fighter/Capcom?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

marvel vs capcom is the hypest shit

Sovereign or Harbinger


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

“I am the Harbinger of your ascendance.”

Orton theme song: Burn in my Light or Voices?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I like both, but I prefer "Voices."

Nintendo 64 or Playstation 1?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> marvel vs capcom is the hypest shit


I've tried playing those games and they're just too wacky and all over the place for me, combat and style wise. Injustice is perfect imo. Not just because I massively prefer DC to Marvel, either. I'd love a Marvel game done exactly like Injustice. I've been hooked since release. It's kind of a shame NRS only works with DC and not both companies but I guess they couldn't, for legal reasons, or...something.

Sovereign was a million times better than frickin' Harbinger.

"Your words are as empty as your future. I am the vanguard of your destruction. This exchange is over." Best video game dialogue ever.

I had a 64 and not a PS1 so I'd have to say what I know. But I'd take a PS2 over a 64 any day.

Omega or Illium?


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

Omega for sure.

Punk/Lesnar match or Daniel Bryan/Cena?


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Punk/Lesnar

Lost and the Damned or Ballad of Gay Tony


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

Ballad of Gay Tony

Winter with the snow or Summer with the scorching heat?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Hate both. I'll go with winter.

Suicide or Shark Boy



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I've tried playing those games and they're just too wacky and all over the place for me, combat and style wise. Injustice is perfect imo. Not just because I massively prefer DC to Marvel, either. I'd love a Marvel game done exactly like Injustice. I've been hooked since release. It's kind of a shame NRS only works with DC and not both companies but I guess they couldn't, for legal reasons, or...something.


Yeah, I can see that. I love the arcade style myself, it's one of my favorite fighters behind Smash Bros.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Manik :troll

LAX or Bad Influence?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

straightedge891 said:


> Manik :troll


:kobe5

LAX

Homicide or fuckface, AKA hernandez


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Hernandez

The Nation or DX?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

The Nation shits on DX, like they completely Cleveland steamer over them as a stable.

Fuck prime Lita so hard that she goes through a Jason Bourne, suffers from amnesia and you can unlock the Xbox achievement of fucking someone into oblivion OR have prime Trish ride you on top and fuck her so hard that she looks like a seesaw with the way she bounces on your dick with the caveat being that's the only position you can fuck her in?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I'd fuck Lita.

Get your left nut removed or your right nut?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

My left nut i guess.


AJ Lee's ass or Kaitlyn's boobs?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

AJ lee's everything > Kaitlyn

CURTIS AXEL or MR PERFECT


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Mr. Perfect

The year is 2003.. Which show do you prefer, Raw or Smackdown?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

SD

2005...Raw or SD?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Raw.

Zooey Deschanel or Katy Perry.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Katy Perry

Olivia Wilde or Olivia Munn?


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Olivia Wilde


Up or down ?


----------



## C-M Punk (Jul 26, 2013)

Up

Right or Left?


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Right (Difficult as i'm right footed, but left handed)

McLaren or Ferrari?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Ferrari

The Godfather or Papa Shango?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The Godfather

High Elf or Dark Elf?


----------



## KOP (Apr 30, 2005)

Dark Elf

Yankees or Red Sox?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Red Sox.

Celtics or Lakers?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Celtics but only because I have to choose 

Which one?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

First one.

Fuck Trish so hard that the semen travels up her body at the speed of 180 mph, she reverse gags when it reaches her throat and basically pukes a load of jizz or fuck Stephanie so hard that she divorces HHH and makes you her husband and the unoffical father of her children?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I'll have to go with Steph.

SQ


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Probably Trish. Don't want nothin to do with HHH's sloppy seconds.

Stick your foot so far up someone's ass it shows the world a whole new method of nail biting or stick your boot so far up someone's ass they'll floss with your shoelaces?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

1st option could probably get a porn deal out of it :batista4

Mountain Dew or Crab Juice?


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Mtn Dew.

Yes or No?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Maybe I don't know could you repeat the question plz? :hendo7

khlav kalash or pizza


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Pizza

We Cant Stop by Miley Cyrus or Blurred Lines by Robin Thicke?


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

Blurred Lines by Robin Thicke. Miley " i need to be a slut" Cyrus is freaking ridiculous.


Bret or Owen?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Owen

Be a pop star or be a wrestler?


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Being a wrestler. I would love to fulfill my childhood dream.

Don Draper (Mad Men), Walter White (Breaking Bad), or Rick Grimes (The Walking Dead)?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Walter White >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Rick Grimes > Don Draper


NSYNC or Backstreet Boys?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

BACKSTREET'S BACK

ALRIGHT

Wade Barrett or Kofi Kingston


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Kofi Kingston


empty soda can or cardbord box ?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

^ That's a great song btw

Wade Barrett

EDIT: cardboard box

Kofi pouring paint on Orton's racecar or Daniel Bryan spray painting "YES" on Orton's Escalade?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

YES! YES! :yes

New Age Outlaws or Edge & Christian?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Edge & Christian

Zeus or Hades?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

The Ratman said:


> ^ That's a great song btw


Agreed.

AM I ORIGINAL

Hades

Kane or Abyss


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Kane


Will Smith(character) or Carlton Banks?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Carlton Banks, for he is one of the 100 gods and goddesses to online trolls.

Australia or Japan?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Japan :russo

Anime or Manga?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Normally neither but in this case option B










or


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Normally neither but in this case option B

Yelling THE N WORD in public or moaning like a slut who is losing her virginity in public?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

N word. I'm black. :kanye

lose sight or lose vision


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

Normally neither but in this case lose sight.

Bully Ray or Bully Ryback ?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Bully Ray

Revered Devon or Aces & 8's Devon?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Reverend Devon

PS4 or Xbox One?


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

PS4

3DS or 2DS?


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

3DS

Jesus or No Jesus ?


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

Jesus

Ledger or Nicholson?


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

Ledger for Joker only, Nicholson for everything else.

Anarchy or Democracy ?


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Anarchy.

Taxes or Liberty?


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

Liberty.

Black dicks or white dicks ? ))) tough one, i know


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Neither but I'm have a black one unk2






or


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is this meant to be a battle of the worst entrance themes of all time? :HHH2

The 2'nd one but both are not worthy of being listened to.

Anyway, here's 2 of the top 5 ever






or


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Broken Out in Love.

Kent Paul or Maccer? (GTA)


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Maccer






or


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

AJ Styles' theme.

Roger Sterling (Mad Men), Jesse Pinkman (Breaking Bad), or Daryl Dixon (The Walking Dead)?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:jesse

Night or day?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Night preferably rainy ones

Hoodslam or CZW?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

CZW.

Kristen Stewart or Teresa Palmer?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kristen Stewart - I know it's not the most popular choice but I like her.

Breaking Bad or Game Of Thrones


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Breaking Bad

Who would you rather see naked Kate Upton or Katy Perry?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I honestly find Katy Perry overrated so easily Kate Upton.

Who does more lines of coke, BULLY from wrestlingforum.com or retired disgraced football star Ben Cousins? :jesse


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

BULLY wishes he could go hard like Benny Cousins.

A night out on the town with the West Coke Eagles or St Rapeda FC? (For you AFL noobs, West Coke Eagles = West Coast Eagles football with a history of cocaine addicts, & St Rapeda = St Kilda, a history of players with sexual charges of rape and underage sex.)


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The coke addicts.

Write a successful book or record and release a successful album?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Album

Go to a movie by yourself or go to a sit down restaurant by yourself?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Movie by myself. I prefer that a lot of the time anyway, since no one wants to sit next to the creepy dude. Thus I get some extra space.

WF or real life?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Real life

Go on a date with someone to the movies that talks throughout the whole movie or go on date with someone to dinner who talks with food in their mouth and chews with their mouth open?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

depends on who's hotter

Kanye West or Kendrick Lamar


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Kanye because of body of work

Italian food or Chinese food


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Chinese food, I love it.

Keep calm and stay in bed, or keep calm and call batman?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Keep calm and call Batman.

Pepsi or Coke?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Coke






West Coast or East Coast? America that is.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

East Coast I like the colder winter weather & places like Bowston seem like they have some culture as opposed to the West

Prince AJ Styles or Mini Naitch AJ Styles?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Didn't care for either.

what's worse: being the third place news station in town or suffering from a spiritual & existential funk?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Suffering from spiritual and existential funk.

Hayley Williams of Lizzy Hale?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

...don't even need to answer. b/c somehow I knew Hayley would be brought up in the first place.

Great Muta or Masahiro Chono?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Chono nWo 444444444 life

Max Payne (the character)or John Marston


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Max Payne. All day everyday. 

Metallica or Megadeth?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Metallica.

Royal Rumble 2008 or Royal Rumble 2009?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

08

Eminem or Jay Z?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Eminem

Kendrick Lamar or Drake


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:drake2

Kanye West or Lil' Wayne?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Neither.

NFL or College Football?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

NFL

Hannah Montana songs or Miley Cyrus' current songs?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I Guess Hannah Montana songs. 

PC or Mac?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

PC for sure

Ohio State or Michigan?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Ohio State 

Chocolate candy or Fruity candy?



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Fruit

Max Payne of #2 or Tommy Vercetti


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Tommy Vercetti I suppose.

Shiba Inu or Akita?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry dude, no idea who either are. I'll play along and go for Akita though, as a Japanese Akita is a pretty awesome dog.

Dr. Dre or Eazy-E? This question is inspired by GTA V's West Coast Classic, NWA motherfucker!


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Eazy-E, Dre for beats though.

GTA: The Lost And Damned or GTA: Ballad Of Gay Tony?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

GTA: Ballad Of Gay Tony

Be the richest man in the history of mankind but stay single forever or be with the perfect lover and have the perfect loving romantic relationship any couple wants?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

That Ninja edit.

Be the richest man in the history of mankind but stay single forever...doesn't mean I can't have very close "friends" :curry2

Bleach or Jäger?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I realized that and instantly changed it lol


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Jager, much better (Y)

TheHype or TheAussieRocket?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

TAR. Note for the acronym being the reason.

A bigger interest in musically: Vocals or band work such as drums, guitars, keyboards, etc?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hmm, I'll go with the band work since I love a lot of film scores and most of those are instrumental. Though I do love some complex lyrics.

Watch the same film or listen to the same album on a loop for a week?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Goodness. That's tough. Done both many times. Flipping a coin _(seriously...)_ Film won. *Black Swan* would be the pick. :mark:

Would you rather be able to breathe in space or breathe under water?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Breath Under Water

:walt or :jesse ??


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

:walt

In a band - a solo frontman or one that also plays an instrument?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Solo. for a bonus tidbit: I'd much prefer being a vocalist & keyboard player combo.

Better area for your musical taste: America or Europe?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Europe, cause UK music would suit me alot more.

Acoustic or Electric?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Tough. Acoustic-electric.

Male or female vocals?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Female. This isn't meaning I don't love bands with male vocalists, but something about a dame singing can open up a whole new world for me while I listen. In many different genres too. That's the beauty.

To keep with current themes...

Be a roadie for an artist/band you like for one night or have a small role in a movie along side an actor/actress you enjoy?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Small role with guys like Hugh Jackman, Mark Wahlberg or Russell Crowe.. cause any of them would be boss to chill around with.

Liam Gallagher or Noel Gallagher


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I forget which is which. 

Better decade for music - 70s or 80s?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Don't know either lad. _*Googled*_ Ah. Don't listen to Oasis.

ABH ~ Gonna say 80's on a whim thanks to acts like Iron Maiden, Blind Guardian beginning and some others.

traditional cartoons or anime?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

By traditional cartoons you mean western? I'll go with western cartoons because even though I like anime, the majority of anime is fucking rubbish and is sometimes annoying. Not to mention anime fans are sometimes obnoxious.

Invader Zim or The Grim Adventures of Billy & Mandy?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah, western works better. I wasn't quite sure of the term that was proper, but traditional would allow most to understand I mean something like Ren & Stimpy.

Billy & Mandy. Been too long since I checked out Invader Zim. Was big on Grim, so that can win. Both are good.

Watch a movie edited on TV or listen to a censored album?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Movie edited

Go to Las Vegas to a watch Britney Spears concert or watch a magic show?


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

Gandhi said:


> By traditional cartoons you mean western? I'll go with western cartoons because even though I like anime, the majority of anime is fucking rubbish and is sometimes annoying. Not to mention anime fans are sometimes obnoxious.
> 
> Invader Zim or The Grim Adventures of Billy & Mandy?


Invader Zim totally!


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

The Ratman said:


> Movie edited
> 
> Go to Las Vegas to a watch Britney Spears concert or watch a magic show?


Go and See Penn And Teller


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Watch a magic show, much more interesting than a Britney Spears concert.

Liberty City or Vice City?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That's so hard to say because we've never had Vice City in the HD Universe, with the excellent graphics and the incredibly thorough and realistic detail to make it an actual, accurate version of real life Miami. In the 3D Universe, definitely Vice City was 1000x more interesting than Liberty City. Comparing Liberty City from 2008 to Vice City from 2002 would be absurdly unfair, so I won't attempt the comparison. We need the next GTA set in Vice City, no ifs, ands or buts, and I said the same thing before Los Santos was announced for GTA V, and it was disappointing. I have a feeling that an HD Vice City would be my favourite because I absolutely love colorful, sunny environments. Sadly, it feels like it's just gonna be New York and LA forever now with no other cities. I hope I'm wrong, but those are the "mainstream cities", I guess. 

Liberty City or Los Santos (HD Universe - you're not voting on the games, btw, just the urban areas, Blaine County is excluded)?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Not to be a V fanboy but Los Santos, Liberty City was detailed but you couldn't do anything so what was the point?

Shaggy 2 Dope or Violent Jay?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Neither

Niko Bellic or Michael De Santa


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Niko Bellic

September or October?


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Ooh, probably just October.

November or December?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

December

Winters/Autumns or Summers/Springs?


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Winter/Autumns.

Christmas', Birthdays?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Christmas

A$AP Ferg or A$AP Rocky?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

don't care for Rocky, never heard of the other one so Rocky by default I suppose

:rodgers or :favre3


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:rodgers

:rodgers or :brady2


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:brady2


:brees or eyton


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:brees

:bron or :kobe3


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

:bron

:scalabrine or :bron


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:scalabrine Da White Mamba, DA GOAT

Travel across Europe or travel across North America?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Across Europe

J.Cole or Wale


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

J. Cole

Lady Gaga or Katy Perry?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Lady Gaga, only for the music.

Death Metal or Rap?


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> Lady Gaga, only for the music.
> 
> Death Metal or Rap?




Death Metal.

Michael Myers or Jason?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

M Double

City or Suburbs?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

City. I'm a City boy (Y)

Salsa or Slow dance? :saul


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Be able to run 100 mph or fly 10 mph?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Fly

Terrell Owens or Randy Moss


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Terrell Owens. My all time favorite wide receiver.

Chad Ochocinco or Terrell Owens?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Chad Johnson.

Chad Johnson or Chad Ochocinco?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Chad Johnson.

Tony Gonzalez or Antonio Gates?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Tony Gonzalez

Emmitt Smith or Adrian Peterson?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Adrian Peterson.

Drew Brees or Aaron Rodgers?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Aaron Rodgers

Aaron Rodgers or Brett Favre?


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Aaron Rodgers 


Justin Bieber or One Direction


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

One Direction

Date a woman who was raped when she was 8 or date a woman who has a scar on her eye?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

raped when she was 8

she could be a lovely person

Jump through a literal ring of fire, or jump through a proverbial ring of fire by taking a chance in a one year relationship with a drug addict that ends in broken dreams, domestic abuse, and six months in jail.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Literal ring of fire

Fuck Torrie Wilson so hard she forgets who Billy Kidman was *OR* fuck Sable so hard she either drowns in a pool of your jizz or you end up pouring 35 gallons of cum inside her pussy and her entire body explodes from a semen overflow?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Fuck Torrie Wilson.

Because if I fuck Sable Brock lesnar will kick the shit outta me.

Speaking of which.. Get the shit beaten out of you by Lesnar or Mike Tyson?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Torrie Wilson please.

Fuck you Hype! 

Tyson... I'm gonna die either way regardless :jose

Pokemon X or Pokemon Y?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

NINJA'D :kanye2

Pokemon X probably, sounds more badass.

Ninja'd or Samurai'd


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

pokemon x has a deer legendary bro :romo3

samurai'd

One night with Eve Torres or a month with ODB


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Legendary fairy deer > another fucking dragon-esque thing.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

A night with Eve Torres.

N*ggaz in Paris or Mexicans in Lohan :brodgers


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

N*ggaz in Paris

Squidward Tentacles or Patrick Star?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Patrick Star

Kerry Washington or Paula Patton


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Kerry Washington

Live on a planet where the sky is always red or a planet where the sky is always green?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Gandhi said:


> Kerry Washington
> 
> Live on a planet where the sky is always red or a planet where the sky is always green?


Green. Red would be kinda scary.

Wake up with a king cobra sitting on the end of your bed ready to attack or find yourself in an open field with a cougar staring at you?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cougar.



> Attacks on humans are very rare, as cougar prey recognition is a learned behavior and they do not generally recognize humans as prey


So after all these years, it turns out Rockstar games is wrong.....you'd never know this from playing Red Dead Redemption or GTA V where the fucking cougars attack if they smell you within 200 feet of them.

I'll take my chances because if I wake up and find a cobra in my bed that I didn't know was there before, I'll involuntarily freak out and he'll bite the shit out of me.

Have an elephant smack you in the face with his trunk or have a flock of woodpeckers peck into your leg?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Elephant smack pls

What would you rather be? T-Rex or A Megalodon shark?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

T-Rex 

Lay in a tub full of snakes or cockroaches?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Cockroaches. 

Live as a monster or die as a good man?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

you either die a hero or live long enough to see your become the villain- Harvey Dent


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Die a good man

Marry any person of your choice but no sex or be alone forever?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Marry but no pussy. At least you've got company.

AC III or AC IV (based on trailers, gameplay, etc?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AC IV. Thanks for killing the thread, btw.

The Shield or the Wyatt Family?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Shield. I really don't like The Wyatts all that much tbh.

Which Triple H entrance music is better: The Game or King of Kings?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

King of Kings

Undashing Cody Rhodes or Current Cody Rhodes?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Undashing

This thread or the ask the member below you a question thread?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> The Shield. I really don't like The Wyatts all that much tbh.


There's only one good member in each group either way. And no, it's not Reigns. 

This one

Ambrose or Rollins?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Mox

Who has the better rear Sabin or Shelley?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Shelley

Rainy weather or snowy weather?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Can I say both?

Russo or the American Dweam?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Duthty Whodes, if you wheel.

Nature Boy Ric Flair or Macho Man Randy Savage?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Savage

Goku or Vegeta?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Vegeta all day.

Lesbian or Lesbians?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They're both wrong, so neither, although if I had to chose I'd say singular because it's a lesser number.

PS4 or XBOne?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

PS4

Watch guy on girl or girl on girl porn?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I never watch heterosexual porn, only porn I watch is lesbian porn.

Listen to creepy music at night alone in the dark or listen to horrible music loudly at day when everyone can hear?


----------



## darkfan85 (Nov 19, 2013)

creepu music at night alone


football or baseball


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Football (I like Soccer, Football as well)

Do you prefer a nice butt or a nice chest?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice butt.

Which is more important, face or body?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Depends on if I am interested in dating here or just fucking her.

Apple Juice or Orange Juice?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Apple

Floriderp or Detroit?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Florida. Stupid isn't contagious, but murder can be fatal.

Spaghetti Tuesday on Wednesdays _or _bi-weekly taco night?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Tacos, all day.

Do all the work you can to stay at the current location you're at or compromise everything to be placed somewhere else with nobody you know around?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WTF. The first one.

Mass Effect or Grand Theft Auto?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Probably GTA all in all. Would be different if ME3 wasn't awful.

Jurassic Park or Jaws


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Jurassic park all the way. 

Jaws was a pussy, just stay out of the water! Problem solved. 

Lasagna or chicken parmesan?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Chicken Parmesan. Lasagna is gross unless you're Garfield.

coca cola or diet coke?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Neither. Soda is gross, but if I had to choose, regular coke. Diet soda aftertaste :jay

horror movies or comedies?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

tough one. comedies. 

in 2003, Raw or Smackdown?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Smackdown. Raw was pretty shitty with Triple H's long Title reigns.

Whiskey or rum?


----------



## SovietWrestler (May 30, 2012)

Run, of course.

Proletariat or bourgeoisie?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Marxism :draper2 :aj

High intensity training or endurance training?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

HIT 

Mussels and Beer or Oysters and Wine(white)?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

obby said:


> Probably GTA all in all. Would be different if ME3 wasn't awful.
> 
> Jurassic Park or Jaws


But it wasn't awful, only the ending was. The rest of the game is phenomenal. And while the ending does suck, they improved it enough that I can.....live with it. Begrudgingly. It's not good but it's not enough to make me pull my hair out like the original. Overall, ME is much better than Grand Theft Auto or any series, but that's just my biased, fanboyish opinion. 

I don't know, I guess the one with the wine. I assume it's better than beer, I don't drink the shit but it can't be any worse. Don't know the food either but beer is so horrendous so I have to vote against it.

Nachos with cheese or popcorn with butter and seasoning?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Yeah, I do disagree. Even without the ending, ME3 is such an all out assault on everything I loved about the first two games, and good writing in general. In regards to the ending, I didn't think the Extended Cut helped at all. Bioware really should have run with the Indoctrination Theory.

Popcorn 

Ryan Gosling or Ryan Reynolds


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Reynolds I guess

Lady Gaga or Katy Perry?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Gaga 

Mussels and Beer or Oysters and Wine? :kolo2


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Perry is ridiculously hot, but I actually enjoy Gaga's music so it depends.

EDIT - OYSTERS

Boba Fett or Darth Maul


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Mussels & Bear


Ninja'd! :jay

Boba fett 


Jager or Bleach :kobe3


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

TAR said:


> Jäger or Bleach :rrose3


You're welcome :sandow


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Cena or Orton?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Cena

Golden Retrievers or German Shepards


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

German Shepards.

Schnoxies or Schnoxies?

:3

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Trish
I mean AJ Lee
:^)

US or IC title?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Womans Championship.

Antonio or Roman?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Antonio Cesaro.

Mango fruit or an orange?


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Mango.

Your mom or your dad?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Dad.

SQ

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dominoes or Pizza Hut?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Pizza Hut

Marvel or DC?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

DC, both suck major ass though.

Joseph Stalin or Adolf Hitler?


----------



## JayM (May 5, 2013)

Hitler. He cut better promos.

Apple or Samsung


----------



## PoTayToh (Oct 30, 2014)

Apple


Call of Duty IW or Battlefield 1


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Not a gamer so i cant pick either.

Van halen frontmen-David lee roth or Sammy hagar


----------



## JayM (May 5, 2013)

David Lee

Mortal Kombat or Street Fighter


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Mortal Kombat

Kobe or Lebron James


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

LBJ


Sega Genesis or Super Nintendo


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Super Nintendo

Elvis or The Beatles?


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

The Beatles

Pickles or olives?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Pickles

John Cena or Roman Reigns


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

John Cena

Arm or leg removed?


----------



## JayM (May 5, 2013)

Arm.

Whitney Houston or Mariah Carey (singing wise)


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mariah Carey, though I'm not a fan of either :lol

Sweet or Savoury?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sweet

Apples or oranges?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Apples

Funny Wrestling Pictures thread or Celebrity Pictures thread?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Celebrity pictures :mckinney

Meat or vegetables?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Vegetables.

Guitar or piano?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Piano.

Would you prefer to visit Syria or Iraq? (pre-war versions)


----------



## JayM (May 5, 2013)

Iraq 

iPhone 6S or Galaxy S7


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Galaxy S7


Mario or Crash Bandicoot


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Mario has always sucked, easily Crash Bandicoot.

Wipe your ass with a Saudi Arabian flag or wipe your ass with a North Korean flag?


----------



## JayM (May 5, 2013)

Saudi 

AT&T or Verizon


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Verizon


NXT Takeover The End or Slammiversary 2016


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Slammiversary 2016 just because I'm sick of all the attention NXT gets










OR


----------



## Rahil_Ryu (Jun 15, 2016)

First One

Street Fighter or Mortal Kombat ?????


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Street Fighter.

Moral Realism or Moral Nihilism?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Moral Realism

The 80s or the 90s?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

90's cos I grew up in that decade and I have so many good memories. I do really love the 80's too though cos I was born in that decade and I adore 80's music.

Lemon or Lime?


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Aw, I wanted that one. I would have said the 80s by far

Lemon or lime? Tough choice, I think I'll go with lime.

White Walkers or Deadites?


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

Arkham258 said:


> Aw, I wanted that one. I would have said the 80s by far
> 
> Lemon or lime? Tough choice, I think I'll go with lime.
> 
> White Walkers or Deadites?


Deadites are just cooler, they weren't created by children.


36DDD or 34D


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

34D. Perfect.

Plane or Train?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Plane. (lol I'm traveling today)

Rainy weather or foggy weather?


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

Foggy weather

Be armless or legless?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

legless


GTA San Andreas or V


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> legless
> 
> 
> GTA San Andreas or V


Saint's Row IV


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> legless
> 
> 
> GTA San Andreas or V


San Andreas

Star Wars or Star Trek


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Star Wars.

Raw or Smackdown?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I have to say Smackdown, mainly cos Dean is there 

Spring or Autumn/Fall?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Autumn/Fall

Sucking on breasts or eating pussy?


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Sucking on Steph's silicone breasts-uhh.

Angela Merkel or Hitler.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Hitler I guess lol.

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles or Biker Mice From Mars


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Tough one but since I spent more time with TMNT on an overall scale then I guess I'll go with the ninjas. But the Biker Mice toys were amazing!!

Fluid or Solid?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Solid.

Beer or Wine?


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Gotta go with some fine wine. :yum:

Speakers or Headphones?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Headphones


New York or Las Vegas?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

New York!! I'm flying there tomorrow :mark: I love Vegas too though, cos Dean lives there 

East Coast of the USA or West Coast?


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> New York!! I'm flying there tomorrow :mark: I love Vegas too though, cos Dean lives there
> 
> East Coast of the USA or West Coast?


Fuck this heat in California right now. East Coast for that reason.

Pokemon or Digimon


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

On an overall scale I have more experience with the Pokemon franchise. Occasionally I tend to think about my ol' Gameboy Color before smiling back to the present moment. ;3

Inspiration or Aspiration?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

delete


----------



## LordFa9 (May 31, 2017)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> On an overall scale I have more experience with the Pokemon franchise. Occasionally I tend to think about my ol' Gameboy Color before smiling back to the present moment. ;3
> 
> Inspiration or Aspiration?


Aspiration

When you aspire something, you'll at least think about and take steps to get somewhere

If you could choose would you want 

AJ Styles/ HBK's bod
or
Jinder's bod


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

AJ Styles
Become IC or US champion for a day


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

IC Champion

Music or movies?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Music.

Yoghurt or chocolate?


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

Yoghurt

Having unprotected sex with either prime Trish or prime Candice Michelle knowing one of them has AIDS, but not knowing which one OR having sex with Dean Ambrose


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

The first one.

Clubber Lang or Ivan Drago


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ivan Drogo

Sylvester Stallone or Arnold Schwarzenegger?


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

Arnold!!!!!!

Ice Cream or money


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Money

But, money as in US Dollars or Gold or Bitcoins, not some shit currency from third world countries like Mozambique, Zimbabwe, pakistan, syria, bangladesh etc.

:trips2

Free 1 year membership to NXT Gym or Free 1 year offer to have one Pizza a day?

:trips10


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

NXT Gym membership

Xbox One or PS4?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PS4


Super Sentai or Kamen Rider


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Super Sentai


Spaghetti or Lasagna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lasagna

Red or blue?


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

Red

Killing your mom or raping her?


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Killing............................... I guess 
Apples or Oranges


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Apples

Hunger or thirst?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hunger
Spicy or Sour


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sour

Extremely cold weather or extremely hot weather?


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Cold.

Joey Tribbiani's "How You Doin?" or Enzo Amore's "How You Doin?"


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Joey Tribbiani's

RKO or Stone Cold Stunner?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

delete


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Stunner

Pro Wrestling or MMA?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> The Stunner
> 
> Pro Wrestling or MMA?


Pro Wrestling

Coke or Pepsi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This Island Earth or Forbidden Planet?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Forbidden Planet is more highly regarded, so I picked that. 

Mortal Kombat X or Injustice 2?


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Injustice 2

Early bird or night owl


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Night Owl






or


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tom Petty

Batman or Robin?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Batman

Comic book Supergirl vs CW Supergirl


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"Comic book Supergirl" covers a lot of Supergirls, so that's my answer.

MCU Doctor Strange or Doctor Mordrid?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doctor Mordrid. Jeffery Combs = GOAT

DC or Marvel


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Marvel

Michael Jordan or Wilt Chamberlain


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Tough to say but I go with Jordan

Red or Pink


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Red. 

Iron Maiden or Metallica


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Iron Maiden

"Weird Al" Yankovic or Alice Cooper?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Based on what I know, Weird Al.

Marvel Cinematic Universe or DC Animated Universe (Batman the animated series, Superman the animated series, Justice League, Justice League Unlimited)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

DC Animated Universe

Teen Titans Cartoon vs Young Justice Cartoon


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm not intimitely familiar with either, but the Teen Titans cartoon is some of the lamest crap I've ever seen. Young Justice had Doctor Fate in it, which is pretty much an automatic win, and I think it was a bit more serious, but I don't know. I still have to watch it. The animation is a lot better at least.

Podcasts or Tv


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

TV

Alan Moore or Grant Morrison?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm not intimitely familiar with either, but the Teen Titans cartoon is some of the lamest crap I've ever seen. Young Justice had Doctor Fate in it, which is pretty much an automatic win, and I think it was a bit more serious, but I don't know. I still have to watch it. The animation is a lot better at least.
> 
> Podcasts or Tv


TT did have it's darker moments along with the silly moments

Anyway, Grant Morrison

Freddy or Jason


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I've never read Morrison, so I don't really know that well. I know people swear by him, but I still have to go with Alan Moore. I mean, the guy created Watchmen, V For Vendetta and The Killing Joke. He's an icon, even if he's a loon who worships a snake, and gets way too sensitive about people adapting his work.

EDIT - Whoops.

Tough. Jason is cooler from a design standpoint, Freddy is funnier. I guess I'll go with Freddy.

Freddy or Joker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tough, but Joker. 

Frankenstein or The Wolf Man?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Frankenstein 


Gundam or Evangelion


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I believe you mean Frankenstein's monster , but still, the Wolf Man.

I.....don't even know what the fuck those are. Anime crap?

Vampires or Werewolves


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Vampires. But the good kind, none of that sparkling Twilight bullshit. 

Pizza or Pasta :becky2


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pizza

Movies or TV series?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I believe you mean Frankenstein's monster , but still, the Wolf Man.
> 
> I.....don't even know what the fuck those are. Anime crap?
> 
> Vampires or Werewolves


No, they are good anime

TV series

Cookies or Donuts


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hmmm. That's hard. Pasta is easier to eat. I always have to re-heat Pizza several times. I guess I'll go with Pizza, though, if it's my standard order. Feta cheese, black olives, mushrooms, pepperoni and bacon.



> No, they are good anime


There's no such thing.

Cookies.

Lord of The Rings or Harry Potter


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lord of the Rings

WWE or TNA (in its prime)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> There's no such thing.


Incorrect


WWE I guess


Nintendo or Sega


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No, I'm right. The animation is bad and the stories are poorly crafted.

Nintendo

Gears of War or God of War


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, I'm right. The animation is bad and the stories are poorly crafted.
> 
> Nintendo
> 
> Gears of War or God of War


Which anime have you even watched to think that the animation is bad? 

God of War

D-Pad or Joystick


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You don't even have to see them to know that the animation is bad. Look at a picture of any anime ever made. It doesn't pass the eye test. That is not a visually appealing style.

D-Pad

The Star Wars Prequels or Episode 7 and 8


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You don't even have to see them to know that the animation is bad. Look at a picture of any anime ever made. It doesn't pass the eye test. That is not a visually appealing style.
> 
> D-Pad
> 
> The Star Wars Prequels or Episode 7 and 8


We'll just have to disagree on that

Star Wars prequels

Thundercats or He-Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I believe you mean Frankenstein's monster .


No, sir. I do not. That's just pedantic nonsense.

He-Man

Ranpo Edogawa or Robert Bloch?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Robert Bloch

Barbara Gordon or Stephanie Brown


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Babs 










The Killing Joke or The Long Halloween


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Killing Joke... with the original coloring.

Penn or Teller?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't watch their act, but from what I do know of Penn, who I'm more familiar with, I find him to be an obnoxious douche, so Teller, pretty much by default. I'm sure he's probably the same way, since he'd kinda have to be for them to be an act together. 

Barry Allen or Wally West?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Barry Allen 

Hank Pym or Bruce Banner?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Barry Allen
> 
> Hank Pym or Bruce Banner?


Bruce Banner

Terminator 1 or 2?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

In the MCU, Hank Pym. I don't know about comics. I'm talking specifically about Banner, not the Jolly Green Giant.

2

Tony Stark or Peggy Carter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tony Stark 

Jane Eyre or Wuthering Heights?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jane Eyre, because I don't know, why not. Just to move the game along.

Wiz or Boomstick (Death Battle hosts)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jane Eyre would've been my choice, if that means anything...

Boomstick likes puns. He wins.


George Bernard Shaw or Stone Cold Steve Austin?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Boomstick wins for this joke alone






1:47 to 1:58

I do prefer Boomstick, though. They're both great, and they work great as a team. 

Stone Cold Steve Austin

Legend of Zelda or Super Mario


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario

Asuka or The Joker?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka, because she doesn't have a Jared Leto version of herself. 

Seriously, though, it's not easy for me to go against Joker, but my investment in Asuka succeeding in WWE has grown to the point where it's unhealthy. Maybe if DC worked like pro wrestling, and characters weren't successful based on how they were booked, it might be the Joker, but I don't know. Asuka is something else. She's not the kind of wrestler I would normally invest in (apart from her workrate, but I don't invest in workrate), and yet her charisma forces me to. That's power. If only the dimwit running the company understood her, but nothing gets through that peanut brain, not even Asuka.

Phantom of the Paradise or Doctor Strange?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doctor Strange.

Just so I can get @PhantomoftheRing; :triggered

Linear or Non-Linear games.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, I need his answer, god damn it. I'm pretty sure he'll pick Doctor Strange, but I asked specifically to know. I want my answer.

Open world games

Vice City or San Andreas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joke's on you... you made it so I didn't have to choose!










Everything's coming up Phantom!



*EDIT:*

San Andreas

Edgar Bergen or Corky Withers?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Whoever the first one is

Phantom of the paradise or Doctor Strange

I'm gonna do this until you pick, so you might as well do it. Don't let this game be ruined.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"Choose". Ugh.


Anyway...

Um. Hmm.

Phantom of the Paradise. It's a close call, but that film has played a major part in my life. Doctor Strange never got me a job. 

Kate Micucci or Sarah Silverman?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

.....

Do I even want to ask POTP or Asuka? I feel like I don't.

Anyway, back to the matter at hand, waiting for somebody else to vote takes too long, so I'd just prefer to pick neither, if that's ok, because they both offend the shit out of me. :shrug 

Toy Story or The Incredibles


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Believe it or not, my love of POTP led to a major career opportunity for me several years ago. I have also become acquainted with two of its stars and have performed as the Phantom of the Paradise at local events. It's not a perfect movie, but it's been good to me.

With that said, I would pick Asuka. She's a person, not a movie.

Kate Micucci is a national treasure, dammit!














Tough, but I'm going with The Incredibles.

Root Beer Floats or Milkshakes?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Believe it or not, my love of POTP led to a major career opportunity for me several years ago. I have also become acquainted with two of its stars and have performed as the Phantom of the Paradise at local events. It's not a perfect movie, but it's been good to me.


Well, that's cool. I can respect that it means that much to you. 



> With that said, I would pick Asuka. She's a person, not a movie.


Yay. 



> Kate Micucci is a national treasure, dammit!


I'm sure she's very funny, but as an Evangelical Christian, I have a slight problem with a certain song she sings. You know which one.

Then again, I do love a lot of blasphemous stand up comics, but to me it's just.....different. That song just upsets me more. 



> Tough, but I'm going with The Incredibles.
> 
> Root Beer Floats or Milkshakes?


Floats or milk shakes, hmmm. I guess milk shakes, just because they can come in more flavours. 

Gladiator or Troy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup, I know which song you are talking about...

Gladiator

Anime or Jeff Hardy?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Anime. The first 2 episodes of Death Note weren't terrible, but I never watched it again. That's more than Jeff Hardy has ever done worthwhile, which is.....nothing. 

Futurama or Californication


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn. Poor Jeff Hardy.

Futurama










Madballs or My Pet Monster?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Of the two, Madballs seems more like I could tolerate it.

Yep. Jeff Hardy sucks. He is THE worst. 

Family Guy or The Simpsons


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Simpsons

Sally Hawkins or Brutus Beefcake?


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Brutus Beefcake

Mewtwo or Mew


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"MEW"? Mary Elizabeth Winstead? MEW.










Candy Land or Fireball Island?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Candy Land

Crossfire or Omega Virus


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Crossfire

Michael Cole or Booker T?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Booker T

Food or water


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Food

177a Bleecker Street or 221B Baker Street?

My two favorite addresses.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

221B Baker Street

Blue or Red


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Red

Night or day


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Night

Uncharted (the series) or The Last of Us


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Last of Us

KISS or Rob Zombie?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm not huge on either, though, but Kiss did create the Detroit Rock City solo, so there is that.

The Avengers vs Avengers Infinity War


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Infinity War... by a lot.

Hercule Poirot or Miss Marple?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Correct. Although by "a lot", I hope that's a statement about how GOOD Infinity War is, and not how BAD The Avengers is.

I've never even heard of Miss Marple, so I'll go with Poirot. Murder On The Orient Express isn't bad. The 1975 one or the 2017 one. Although they do drag a bit.

Hercule Poirot (Yes, I know it isn't winner stays on, but I want to do this one) vs Sherlock Holmes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It will almost always be Sherlock Holmes.

Alfred Hitchcock or Dario Argento?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It better almost always be.

I'll go with Hitchcock, even though I've never watched a single film of theirs. I imagine his work is of higher quality. Besides which, people seem to think half of Dario Argento's work is shit.

Batman or The Incredible Hulk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Batman

80s Pop Music vs Modern Pop Music


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

So is half of Hitchcock's work. For every Strangers on a Train, there's a Jamaica Inn.


80s Pop Music 

Sherlock Holmes or Doctor Strange?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gee, I wonder. This






or this






The 80's. OBVIOUSLY. Music today sucks.

EDIT - I'm gonna just have to start posting nothing and then adding in what I have to say after the fact. I'm so tired of getting cut off. 

IDK, that's hard. Doctor Strange, I guess. 

The 80's or the 90's. In general.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

80's (main reason for choosing was the music of the 80's)

James Bond or Jason Bourne


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bond

Tiny Toon Adventures vs Animaniacs


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Animaniacs

Animaniacs vs its sister show, Pinky and The Brain


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Animaniacs

Tim Burton or Guillermo del Toro?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Guillermo del Toro

Arrowverse vs Marvel Netflix series


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marvel Netflix, but only because of the first season of Jessica Jones.

The Haunted Mansion or Space Mountain?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Animaniacs
> 
> Tim Burton or Guillermo del Toro?


I honestly figured you'd be more of a Pinky and The Brain type. 

The Arrowverse is terrible. The first season of Jessica Jones or not, Arrow is worse than 10 Iron Fists put together. Marvel Netflix will never have a Felicity, or an Iris, for that matter.

I guess I'll say The Haunted Mansion, because I don't like roller coasters.

Podcasts where the hosts stay ridigly on topic, or where they go wildly off topic? 

I know this is a weird, random question, but I listen to shows that do both. I just want to know if people like random diversions or not.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Depends on my mood. For the sake of this game, on topic.

Ant-Man or The Wasp?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Wasp

Gameplay vs Graphics


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gameplay

Zombies Ate My Neighbors or Monster Party?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

As much as I hate playing old, ugly games, gameplay. If a game is unplayable.....it's unplayable. As good as it might look, I don't want to play Battlefront II or whatever the fuck these crappy games are called. 

EDIT - No idea. The first title is better. That one.

Super Meat Boy or Super Mario Bros


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Super Mario Bros

Boobs or Ass


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I used to be way more of a boob guy, but more recently, ass. IDK why I prefer that now. :shrug

DC or Marvel (not the movies)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably DC, but I've been reading a lot more Marvel recently. 

The Wasp or Bull Nakano?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The hell????
The Wasp

Supergirl or Power Girl


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lol 

The Wasp.....whatever version you want.

I know that's the answer you want, but I just don't care about Bull Nakano, or any female wrestler who isn't Asuka. Sorry. :shrug :bored

EDIT - IDK. Power Girl, I suppose. 

Gears of War or Halo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Halo

Zatanna or Zatara?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm not familiar with Zatara, Zatanna's father, so Zatanna Zatara.

Me continuing to post in this thread or going to sleep? :side:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Zatanna

Comedy or Drama


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Really wish that would've been answered, but regardless of the answer, I'm going to sleep now.

Comedy, despite Game of Thrones being my favourite show of all time. I love to laugh. Love it.

Music or tv?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm not familiar with Zatara, Zatanna's father, so Zatanna Zatara.
> 
> Me continuing to post in this thread or going to sleep? :side:


Listen to your heart.

Drama, because it's broader. 

Tough, but TV.

William Shakespeare or Stan Lee?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Stan Lee

Transformers The Movie or Michael Bay's Transformers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Transformers: The Movie

Indiana Jones or Jungle Jim?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Listen to your heart.


Unfortunately, I have to. I hear it 24/7 unless I block it out. A side effect of Tinnitus in my left ear. There isn't a day that goes by where I don't wish I were dead. 

Anyway.....with that out of the way, I'm going to sleep.

Indiana Jones

Indiana Jones vs Luke Skywalker


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Indiana Jones.

Sorry Star Wars boys.










90s or 80s music.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

80s music


MST3k or Riffrax


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Indiana Jones.
> 
> Sorry Star Wars boys.


Excellent.

Eh. I guess MST3k.

This Island Earth, one of the best sci-fi films of the 1950s or This Island Earth with turkeys talking over it (MST3k: The Movie)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Unfortunately, I have to. I hear it 24/7 unless I block it out. A side effect of Tinnitus in my left ear. There isn't a day that goes by where I don't wish I were dead.
> 
> Anyway.....with that out of the way, I'm going to sleep.
> 
> ...


Get some rest, my friend.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Excellent.
> 
> Eh. I guess MST3k.
> 
> This Island Earth, one of the best sci-fi films of the 1950s or This Island Earth with turkeys talking over it (MST3k: The Movie)


I could go either was with that one

Tim Burton Batman or Chris Nolan Batman


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Christopher Nolan's Batman

Royal Rumble or Money in the Bank


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Royal Rumble 

The Wasp or actual wasps


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Wasp. Actual wasps are horrible. 

Jason Voorhees or Leatherface


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jason, definitely. 

Jason Vorhees or Michael Myers.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jason Voorhees

Vault of Horror or Haunt of Fear?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Both?


Kirk or Picard


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ray Bradbury or Alfred Bester?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ray Bradbury

Robert Heinlein or Arthur C Clark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Robert Heinlein

Escapology or mentalism?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Escapology






The Penguin or Two-Face


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

The Penguin

Dr.Doom or Lex Luthor?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Doom

Han Solo or Indiana Jones


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Indiana Jones

Captain Kirk or Mr.Spock?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Spock, but I cannot stress enough that I hate Star Trek with every fiber of my being.

Darth Vader vs Luke Skywalker


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Vader just because him being cooler, not big on Star Wars.

novels vs comic books


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Comics

Naruto or DBZ


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DBZ

Sweet or Sour.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sweet

Burgers or Hot Dogs


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Burgers

Pro Boxing or MMA


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not big on either one, but boxing.

The Marx Brothers or Martin and Lewis?


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Martin and Lewis

Raspberries or blueberries?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Blueberries

Summer or winter


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

At this moment winter

fish or eggs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nostalgia said:


> At this moment winter
> 
> fish or eggs


Same.










Eggs

Kaiju movies or giallo?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kaiju movies 

War Games or Elimination Chamber


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Elimination Chamber

Tea or Coffee


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Coffee 

Orange juice or Apple juice


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Apple juice

Car or bike


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Car

Pizza or Calzone?


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Pizza

Yellow or Orange ?


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Orange

Beer or Liquor


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Beer

Cake or ice cream?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ice Cream

Popcorn or Nachos


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Popcorn 

Burger or pizza?


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Pizza

Vanilla or Caramel?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Vanilla

Chick fil-A or McDonalds?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

McDonalds. We don't even have Chick-fil-A in my part of Canada.

Kentucky Fried Chicken or Popeye's Louisiana Chicken


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

KFC

Darkside of the Moon or The Wall


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Dark Side of the Moon

Mothra or King Ghidorah?


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhh, tough one. I'll flip a coin and say King Ghidorah

Jet Jaguar or Gamera?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I adore both, but...











Gaira or Sanda?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sanda?


Kamen Rider or Super Sentai


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kamen Rider










Earth vs. the Flying Saucers or 20 Million Miles to Earth?


----------



## reecejackox (Oct 11, 2017)

i will also go for Kamen Rider

Goldbergs hair or Triples H hair?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Goldberg's.

Clea or Death of the Endless?

This one's very important, y'all.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Clea.

I don't feel like dying today. :aryep

Captain America or Thor?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thor

Playstation or Xbox?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Thor
> 
> Playstation or Xbox?


PlayStation 

Aubrey Plaza or Fiona Dourif?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fiona Dourif

Rihanna or Beyonce?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beyonce...

Mary Elizabeth Winstead or Asuka?


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka

Dick or Vagina?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Vagina.

Dick if you look like Tom Hardy, no **** though. :aryep

Anna Kendrick or Blake Lively?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Of course I pick you, Anna!

It Follows or The Entity?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

It Follows

A Tale of Two Sisters or Audition


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

A Tale of Two Sisters.

Blood and Black Lace or Deep Red?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You choose. 

Butter or Ketchup?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Butter 

Goodfellas or Infinity War?


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Infinity War

Burton's Batman or Nolan's Batman?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Burton's and it ain't even close!

Neil Gaiman or Ray Bradbury?


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Neil Gaiman

Steven Spielberg or Stanley Kubrick?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Steven Spielberg.

Alfred Hitchcock or Francis Ford Coppola.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hitchcock

Danny Elfman or Danny the Elf Man?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Francis Ford Coppola

Apples or oranges?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Oranges

Pizza or lasagna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pizza

Chicken or mutton?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mutton.

The Fourth Doctor or The Tenth Doctor?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fourth.

Ninth Doctor or the Tenth?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tenth

Seventh Doctor or Eleventh Doctor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Seventh.

Doctor Strange or Dr. Strangelove?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

If it's the characters, I go with Dr. Strangelove as I know very little about Doctor Strange. If it's the movies... well I haven't seen Doctor Strange.

Delirium vs Desire (from the Sandman comics)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Delirium, formerly Delight.

:asuka or :becky 

JUDGING.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

:becky

Royal Rumble match or Money in the Bank Ladder match?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gross.

Royal Rumble.

Kurt Vonnegut or Douglas Adams?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kurt Vonnegut

Blond, Brunette or Redhead


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Blonde

Rain or snow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Brunette, followed closely by redhead.

Snow.

Doc Savage or Buckaroo Banzai?


----------



## LadiesMan4 (Oct 18, 2018)

Doc Savage

France or Spain?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Definitely France.

The Flash or Arrow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Flash

Nadia van Dyne or Janet van Dyne?


Phantom is here to judge you.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nadia van Dyne?










Doctor Strange or Mary Elizabeth Winstead. :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nadia van Dyne is the new(ish) Wasp in the comics. I'm utterly obsessed. She's weird as heck and totally groovy. I was diagnosed with Asperger's syndrome and I see a lot of the traits I have in Nadia. Nadia is a secret autistic hero.

Doctor Strange.

Frankenstein (Karloff) or Freddy Krueger (Englund)?


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Freddy 

Freddy Kruger or morbius (Spider-Man)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Freddy.

Freddy Krueger or Dream of the Endless?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Freddy Krueger

MMA or Pro Wrestling?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pro wrestling

Football or Hockey?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Football

Summer or winter?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

After this year's WOAT summer I'll say winter

Carrots or tomatoes?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tomatoes

Delicious food or alcohol?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Delicious food.

The Wasp/Nadia van Dyne or actual wasps?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Wasp

Doctor Strange or The Wasp?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mr. Strange.










Captain America or Thor?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Captain America.

Dick Grayson as Robin or Dick Grayson as Nightwing?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Mr. Strange.


Would've been my answer... even over secret autistic hero Nadia van Dyne.

Nightwing


Elizabeth Olsen as Scarlet Witch or Anna Kendrick as Clea?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Anna Kendrick as Clea

A movie about The Taskmaster or a movie about Kraven the Hunter?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kraven... but only if it's a Sinister Six movie.










Iron Fist or Shang-Chi?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Who would be the winner:

Lady Shiva -or- Richard Dragon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

My mind says Dragon, but my heart says Shiva.











Who would win in a fight:


Clea or Zatanna Zatara?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

I usually go with Marvel over DC. So, Clea wins.

Who wins:

Hulk (virtually immortal) -or- Deadpool (completely immortal until curse is lifted)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Everyone here knows that I think Deadpool is the jivest of all jive turkeys, but I think I'm going to give it to him. :sadbecky

With that said, Hulk is 1000x groovier. :asuka

Clea and Doctor Strange or PhantomoftheRing?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing!

Silver Age of Comics -or- Modern Day


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:tripsscust 



Silver Age

Lesley Gore or Al Gore?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Lesley.

Better replacement for Batman:

Dick Grayson's Batman -or- Azrael's Batman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dick Grayson

Who would win in a fight:

Jason Voorhees or Françoise Hardy?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

It's not inconceivable that Hardy could pull off a win. I'll go with Hardy.

Who would win in a fight:

Everyone in Wonderland -or- Everyone in Oz


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Everyone in Wonderland.

Lydia Deetz or Wednesday Addams?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The Addams Family or The Munsters?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Addams Family!!!










Fun(?) Fact: I was at the interment ceremony for Ken Weatherwax, the actor who played Pugsley on the TV show.

The Who or The Doors?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

That is a cool fact.

The Who.


Dolores O'Riordan: Better in The Cranberries -or- better as a solo performer?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cranberries.



Betty or Veronica... or Sabrina Spellman?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Betty.

Betty -or- Josie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Reported.

Josie

MODERN JOSIE IS A SHONEN KNIFE FAN!!!!!! :mark










Ingmar Bergman or Ingrid Bergman?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Ingrid Bergman.


Meredith Salenger -or- Burgess Meredith


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Burgess.

Asuka or The Dread Dormammu?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Asuka.

Tosh.0 -or- Ridiculousness?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I guess Tosh...

Phantom Girl or Magik?


Inspired by virus21!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Phantom Girl

Cassie Sandsmark or Donna Troy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Believe in Magik, yo!

Cassie.

Gwen Stacy or Betty Brant?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gwen Stacy

Lois Lane or Lana Lang


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Lois

Gambit or Rogue?


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Gambit

Yu-Gi-Oh! or Cardfight!! Vanguard


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Yugioh

Yugioh or Pokemon


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Pokemon 

Kamen Rider or Super Sentai


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kamen Rider forever!

Harley Quinn or Deadpool?

Green rep for Harley.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Harley Quinn

Ice cream or pizza


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Really hard choice but I'll go with ice cream.

Music or movies?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Movies

Clea or Magik... who gets that spot in my favorites?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea.

The Cramps or The Misfits?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Cramps.

The Walking Dead or American Horror Story?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Walking Dead.

Criss Angel -or- David Copperfield?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kate Micucci or Peyton Royce?


----------



## thelaughingman (Jul 5, 2016)

Peyton Royce 






Pootie Tang or Booty Call


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pootie Tang.

Indiana Jones or James Bond?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Indiana Jones.

Tales from the Crypt -or- Tales from the Neverending Story?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Modesty Blaise or Honey West?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Honey West.

Better Starbuck: Dirk or Katee?


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Katee.

Syrup or Nutella?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nutella

Khloe Kay or Janelle Fennec?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Syrup :sip

EDIT:

The second one.

Clea or Deadpool?


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

imma go with *Cleapool*. :quite

Wait what? I can't do that...? Well okay then.. Clea it is!

----.

Carrots or Broccoli?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Carrots are boring and bland, literally the most boring part of a Sunday Dinner. Gravy makes them a bit more tolerable. I actually don't mind Broccoli.

Pinapple or Mango.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pineapple

Kylie Maria or Chanel Santini


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't know these people.

Storm or Jean Grey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...

I think I'm gonna go with Storm.

Kairi Sane: Perfect Human or Bayley?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kairi Sane. Bayley is overrated, or was, I should say.

Call of Duty or Battlefield?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I haven't played either

Transformers or Masters of the Universe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cartoon: Transformers

Figures: Transformers

Playsets: MOTU

Live-action movie: MOTU


Sarah Paulson or Aubrey Plaza?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Aubrey. EZ.










Asuka or Magik? :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

They start a club together. No jive allowed.

Deadpool or Becky Lynch?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

DP and Becky join a cult and play Red Dead.

Hulk Hogan or Warrior
Who was the bigger twat?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Warrior sounded awful from what I've heard. Although, it's really close. 

PUBG or Fortnite?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

PUBG


Battle of the Planets (American) -OR- The original Japanese version "Gatchaman".


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Battle of the Planets (American)

GTA or Red Dead?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

GTA 

New York or Los Angeles?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Not a big fan of big cities, but out of the two I'll say New York since it's only about an hour or two away by car.


City life -OR- country life?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Country life

Twitter or Instagram?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Twitter.

Spit or Swallow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Frankenstein or Dracula?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dracula

Tina Turner or Whitney Houston


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Whitney Houston

Nickelback or going deaf


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Going deaf

Debbie Harry or Siouxsie Sioux


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Debbie Harry

Miley Cyrus or a punch to the gut


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Punch to the gut.

Britney Spears greatest hits or a taser to the scrotum.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Britney, I love my balls

Peyton:

Pre Boob Job










Or

Post Boob Job


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

^ didn't answer the previous question. 

Neither Peyton. 

All I want for Christmas is you on repeat or a stint in Guantanamo bay?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pre

Ebay or Amazon?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ebay.

Kairi Sane or Peyton Royce?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton

Magik or Clea


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

Clea?

Mia Yim or Io Shirai?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I would've picked Clea.

Mia Yim. FIGHT ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Rogue or Storm?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Storm. 

Mariah Carey or a wasp nest inserted in your anus.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The wasp nest, please.

Peyton Royce or The Wasp?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Wasp.

Peyton Royce or Cyndi Lauper


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cyndi Lauper. :dance

Peyton Royce or Alice Cooper?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Alice Cooper

Peyton Royce or Ozzy Osbourne in need of a strepsil.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ozzy Osbourne in need of a Strepsil.

Peyton Royce or Scarlet Witch? :O


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Scarlet witch. At least she can be retconned. 

Peyton Royce or Marilyn Manson circa 1990s


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marilyn's zombie.

Last one:

Peyton or Aubrey?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Aubrey. 

Getting stabbed or getting shot?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Getting stabbed. More romantic.

Guillotine or hanging?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hanging

Lethal injection or electric chair?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Electric chair. Tickles.

The iron maiden or the torture rack


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Electric chair. Has more of a kick.

EDIT:

Iron maiden. I'm into metal. 

Superheroes or movie monsters?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Movie monsters.


Ray Harryhausen -OR- Stan Winston


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

The top one

WHAT? or YES!?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That last post... :goaway

Harryhausen.

WHAT?

The Brothers Johnson or Earth, Wind & Fire?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Earth, Wind & Fire.


Earth, Wind & Fire -OR- Three Dog Night?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Earth, Wind & Fire

Phantom's dream team of Doctor Strange, Clea, Magik, Zatanna, Phantom Stranger, The Spectre, Brother Voodoo, Constantine, and Scarlet Witch or the Justice League movie?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The first one.


Animaniacs -OR- Tiny Toons?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Animaniacs

Looney Tunes or Mickey Mouse and friends?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Looney TOONS. 

Taz or Elmer Fudd?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> Looney TOONS.
> 
> Taz or Elmer Fudd?


Nope.











Elmer.

Donald Duck or Goofy?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Donald.


Edward Gorey animation -OR- Monty Python animation?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both are acceptable. In foreign lands it was toons. 


Monty Python sucks. So the other one. 


Aladdin or Lion King


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"Tunes" is where it's at, yo. :fact

Aladdin. Scar is awesome tho. 

Snow White or Cinderella?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Snow White be banging them dwarves. 

Pinocchio or dumbo


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Dumbo

Sporty or Nerdy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nerdy I guess. I don't do Sports.

Christmas or New Years.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

New Years (All-day Twilight Zone marathon!!!)


All-day Twilight Zone marathon -OR- All-day Doctor Who marathon?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Twilight Zone IS New Year's to me.

Boris Karloff or Benedict Cumberbatch?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Boris karloff

Boo berry or crunch berry


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Boris Karloff


Your pick of the Frightful Four?












EDIT: Crunch Berry


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Umm, top left

peanuts or cashews


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Peanuts.

Burger King or McDonald's.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

McDonalds

A extremely masculine woman or a extremely feminine and beautiful trans woman


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Neither with a baseball bat. 

Maury or Ricki Lake


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Maury

Ivanka trump or Paris Hilton


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Paris.

Freezing to death -OR- Burning to death


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Freezing to death

Abraham Lincoln or John F. Kennedy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lincoln.

Spider-Man or Wonder Woman


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Spider-Man

Asian chicks or White chicks


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

White in general.....but the GOAT over any white chick on the planet.

A Song Of Ice And Fire or Lord Of The Rings


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lord of the Rings 

Gandalf or Dumbledor


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gandalf

Dune or Lord of the Rings


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lord of the Rings 

Sauron or Voldermort


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sauron

Horus Lupercal or Kylo Ren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Horus Lupercal

Dr. Vitus Werdegast or Hjalmar Poelzig?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dr.

Kavita Devi or a mannequin doing an arm drag.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

80's movies or 90's movies


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

80s

Aragorn or Snape


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Snape

Honey Badger or Mongoose


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Honey Badger

Timon & Pumbaa or Chip and Mrs Pots


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Timon and Pumbaa

Woody and Buzz (Toy Story) or Mike and Sulley (Monsters Inc)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Woody and Buzz

Ant and Dec or Dick Dastardly and Muttley.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Dick Dastardly and Mutley

Addams Family or the Munsters


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Munsters

The 80's or The 90's


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The '80s 

Leslie Caron or Cyd Charisse?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Cyd Charisse.


Strawberry Daiquiri -OR- Margaritas


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't like either. But I'll say Margarita.


Raspberry Vodka or Cherry Wine.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cherry wine.

Barbara Steele or Ingrid Pitt?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Barbara steele

Arizona iced tea or Long Island iced tea


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Long Island iced tea.


Jack Daniels -OR- Johnnie Walker?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

JD

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Trish Stratus or Bull Nakano?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Bull nakano


Denzel washington or liam's neeson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkman

Aquaman or Namor?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Aquaman


Worst mode of transportation: Giant seahorse -OR- Invisible jet?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Invisible jet

Heathcliff or garfield


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Garfield

Star Wars or Babylon 5


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Star Wars (Original 3)

Han Solo or Boba Fett


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Han Solo

Rey (Star Wars) vs Mara Jade


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Mara Jade

Luke Skywalker or Darth Vader


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

InexorableJourney said:


> Mara Jade
> 
> Luke Skywalker or Darth Vader


Good answer

Darth Vader

James T Kirk or Jean Luc Picard


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

-always gonna be the Emperor's Hand

Jean Luc Picard

Dr Leonard McCoy vs Dr Beverly Crusher


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

McCoy

Khan Noonien Singh vs Gul Dukat


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Gul Dukat

Spock vs Data


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Spock

Michael Burnham vs Kathryn Janeway


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Michael Burnham

Klingons or Vulcans


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

InexorableJourney said:


> Michael Burnham
> 
> Klingons or Vulcans


:taker

Klingons

Borg vs Cybermen


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

-never warmed to Janeway, and though the series took a nosedive when Kes left

Borg 

Daleks vs Timelords


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kes really didn't do that much. And at least Janeway could be likeable 


Daleks


Borg vs Zerg


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

-My view is the exact opposite of Kes and Janeway

Borg vs The Omicronians from Omicron Persei 8


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Borg


Classic Doctor Who vs New Doctor Who


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

New Who

New Who or Yoo-hoo (the drink)

~____~


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka as Sorceress Supreme of Earth or Becky Lynch as Green Lantern of Earth?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Mara Jade

Lobo or Superman?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mara Jade

King Kong or Godzilla?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mara Jade 

Jar Jar Binks or Stephanie McMahon


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

crap thought I had a current feed, I didn't


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jar Jar Binks, because he ruins something I don't love, and Stephanie ruins something I do.

EDIT - Steve Rogers

Coffee or Soda


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Soda.

Elvira or Vampira?


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Jar Jar Binks, because he ruins something I don't love, and Stephanie ruins something I do.
> 
> EDIT - Steve Rogers
> 
> Coffee or Soda


Soda

Red or Blue


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Soda.
> 
> Elvira or Vampira?


Okay sorry to mess up this thread,,,

Lets go Vampira


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Elvira.
Red.

Christmas or New Year


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

New Years

Thanos or Darkseid


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Darkseid

Flash or Green Lantern


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Flash

Archer or Family Guy


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Archer by default. 

Futurama or American Dad


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

~__~

Futurama

Books or podcasts


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Give me a good book. Haven't listened to a podcast in years. 

What was that face for Tyrion? I can't stand Family Guy. 

Penguin or Catwoman


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Penguin

Magneto or Dr Doom?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Magneto. 


Cats or dogs


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

grrr mofos skipping my choices

Cats

try this again Lobo or superman


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Superman

Married with Children or Seinfeld


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Seinfeld, over the entire run

Christmas or New Year


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

New Year

Easter or Halloween


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Halloween

Easter bunny or tooth fairy


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Tooth Fairy. 

-----.

Movies or TV-Series?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Movies. TV Shows are too much of a commitment, and I lose interest too quickly. Unless the show is really good.

Home Alone or Christmas Vacation?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Christmas Vacation. Its funnier


Vipers (Battlestar Galatica) or Starfuries (Babylon 5)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Vipers

Christmas Story or Home Alone


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I have never watched Christmas Story but have watched Home Alone so I will go with Home Alone.

basketball or baseball


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Basketball.

Who wore it better?

DJ or Anna? :side: Why is she stealing my girl's style?
@Nostalgia ;


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Anna wins because she's actually dressed and made up decently and you didn't use her worst pic on Twitter :side:

Redbull or Monster Energy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Red Bull. Never had Monster Energy. 






Parks and Rec or The Office


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Parks and Rec. Never been too big on the US Office, but it's still good.

Being too warm or too cold?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Too cold, because at least I'm not sweating 

Super Mario 64 or The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Never played either of them. 

Splinter Cell or Metal Gear Solid


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Splinter Cell. Unpopular probably, but that shit was fire back in the day. 

Batman: Arkham Asylum or Batman: Arkham City


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Arkham City.

The Time Stone or The Reality Stone


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Time Stone.

Thanos or Darkseid?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Darksied


Megatron









Or

Megatron


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Magik or Wolverine?

Already mad.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Wolverine.

Storm or Rogue?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wolverine. 










EDIT - Rogue

Magneto vs Two-Face


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rogue

Edit: Magento

Felicia Hardy vs Mary Jane Watson


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MJ

Aquaman or Wonder Woman (the movies)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I have only seen Wonder Woman, so that one



Megatron









or

Megatron


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Spectre or The Phantom Stranger?


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The Phantom Stranger

Barry Allen or Wally West?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wally West

Hal Jordan vs Kyle Raynor


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Hal jordan
In living color or key and peele


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

virus21 said:


> I have only seen Wonder Woman, so that one


See Aquaman, it's much better.

I'm not too familiar with Key and Peele, but Key was hysterical in The League as the janitor, Carmanjello, so Key and Peele. 

Speaking of The League - Ruxin or Kevin


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Kevin

wCw or RoH


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

WCW 

1995-1996 WWF or 1999-2000 WCW


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

1995-1996 WWF

Daytime or Nighttime.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Daytime

1999-2000 Nitro or 2018 Raw


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Raw. Outside of Vampiro, Sting and The Wall I didn't give a shit about their roster. They'd destroyed all credibility of everyone already. Plus the 9 swerves an episode just left me confused rather than entertained. 

Kung Fu Panda or How to Train your Dragon


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Kung fu Panda 

PlayStation or Xbox


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Xbox

Super Nintendo or Sega Genesis


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Super Nintendo

DC or Marvel


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Marvel

Resident Evil or Silent Hill


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Resident Evil

Pink or Yellow?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stories = DC
Characters = Marvel. Doctor Strange forever.
Movies = Marvel has a larger quantity of good movies, but DC has Superman (1978) and the Tim Burton Batman films... DC wins.
Cartoons = DC
Video Games = Marvel

I think Marvel comics are generally more fun, but DC has published some of the greatest books in the history of the medium.

EDIT:

Pink.

Asuka or Andre the Giant?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Both









Avengers or Justice League


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Avengers. But 1970s Defenders are the best. 

Deadpool :lauren or Magik :mark?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Deadpool

Gambit or Rogue


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gross.

Both.

The Simpsons or Family Guy?


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Simpsons

Yogi or Boo-Boo


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Boo Boo

Best bad cartoon

Yo Yogi or Pro-Stars


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

uurgh Yo Yogi

Bebop or Rocksteady


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Whichever was the rhino. 

Krang or Shredder


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Krang 

April O'Neil or Splinter


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Splinter. I'd have left April to die every time. 

Earthworm Jim or Street Sharks


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Earthworm Jim

Tiny Toon Adventures or Animaniacs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> Splinter. I'd have left April to die every time.
> 
> Earthworm Jim or Street Sharks


:thelist

Animaniacs 

PhantomoftheRing or Clea? 

Choose wisely...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Neither. Both are jobbers. 


Jaws or Bigger Jaws


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Show more respect towards jobbers. Brooklyn Brawler was the man.

Bigger Jaws.

Candyman or Willy Wonka?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Willy Wonka was far more creepy than the black guy with a hook.

Baloo or Bagheera (sp).


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory is a Vincent Price body count movie masquerading as a family fantasy. It's House on Haunted Hill meets The Abominable Dr. Phibes.

Baloo

Aubrey Plaza or Anna Kendrick?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Stupid question. Sage wins FATALITY!

Timon or Pumbaa


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Pumbaa

Bowser or Doctor Eggman


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dr Robotnik. I'll never call him eggman. 


Mulan or Pocahontas.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Mulan

Ireland or Scotland


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ireland

blondes or brunettes?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I like both. It depends really, I don't really think about hair colour that much, face, body, and ass are so much more important. At a push I'll say brunette.

WWE or NXT?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NXT for the philosophy of how to present wrestling, WWE for the roster and the fact that unlike NXT, it's actually important. I never watch NXT, because it's just.....it's NXT. It's sad, I want to see their approach on the main roster.

Royal Rumble or Summerslam?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Summerslam

Rocky Balboa or Apollo Creed


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Rumble. Always been my favourite event. 

Neither, I don't like Stallone films. 

Wrestlemania or Starrcade


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Wrestlemania

Randy Orton or Batista?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Batista. He was/is cooler. 










Elimination Chamber or Hell in a Cell.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chamber. Though neither mean anything anymore. Member when everyone inside one feuded. I member DAT!

Lady Penelope or Penelope Pitstop


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Neither

Jerry Seinfeld or George Costanza


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Neither. 

Del Boy or Rodney


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Del Boy.

Rodney is a plonker.

Boycie or Trigger?


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Trigger

Marlene or Cassandra


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Marlene. Cassandra is annoying.

Sims 2 or Sims 3?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sims 2. Though I'd pick the original over all of them. 

Jennifer Lawrence as Mystique or Kylie Minogue as Officer Cammy.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Ugh with a gun to my head, Id pick Kylie

Mario go karts or need for speed


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mario Kart.

Need for Speed sucks these days. If we're talking Underground or Most Wanted, it might win.

Sonic Adventure or Sonic and Knuckles.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Sonic Adventure.

Pokemon Gen 1 or Pokemon Gen 2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gen 1 is what I grew up with. So that. Never really cared after that, except for maybe Togepi. It was cute. 


Sindel or Nightwolf


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Sindel. The scream, the hair, that's a given.

Bob's Burgers or Home Movies


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Obfuscation said:


> Sindel. The scream, the hair, that's a given.
> 
> Bob's Burgers or Home Movies


I've never watched Home Movies, so Bob's Burgers by default.

South Park or Rick & Morty?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

South park

Kylie Maria or Khloe Kay


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't know who they are.

Sylvester or Tweety


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Just googled them and saw they were shemale porn stars. You're a super weird dude Nostalgia. Teenagers, transgenders & shemales... :Out

Sylvester. Poor guy was always getting fucked over

Ready Player One or Mission Impossible Fallout


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:bryanlol


Haven't seen either



Moonraker or The Man With the Golden Gun


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Man with the golden gun

Odd job or jaws


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Man With the Golden Gun.

Skyfall or Casino Royale.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Casino Royale has more Eva Green. It wins.

Deep Red or Suspiria?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Suspiria*.

Ghost Rider or Spawn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dream (Sandman) or Nightmare (Doctor Strange)?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Nightmare.

*Big Trouble in Little China* or *Escape From New York*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Big Trouble in Little China*.

*Evil Dead* or *Evil Dead 2*.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Evil Dead 2










Horror of Dracula or The Brides of Dracula?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Brides of Dracula*. More baroque and only served to showcase the increasing peak of the franchise to come.

Sci-Fi or Fantasy (for any outlet)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Sci fi

Odd Job or Jaws


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hephaesteus said:


> Man with the golden gun
> 
> Odd job or jaws





Hephaesteus said:


> Sci fi
> 
> Odd Job or Jaws


Loved Jaws. 

Quoted the previous time you said it as it went unnoticed. 

Halle Berry or Famke Janssen (sp.)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Halle Berry


McKenzie Mitchell or Charly Caruso


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

McKenzie Mitchell

Buffy episode: The Wish *or* Buffy episode: Hush


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Neither. 

Illyria or Fred


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Never heard of 'em.

Preferred year for wrestling: 1995 or 1996.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

1996

Antz vs. A Bug's Life


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A bugs life, cause of Heimlich 

Jaffa Cakes or Jammy Dodgers


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Neither.


Super Mario World or Super Mario Bros 3


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Super Mario bros 3

PlayStation or Xbox?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

XBox

Franchise vs Franchise

Street Fighter or Mortal Kombat


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I'll choose the one with the better film adaptation, mortal combat

Chun li or Sonya blade


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chun Li


Lemonade or Sprite


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If it's good lemonade, lemonade. Wendys has dynamite lemonade. Sugary as FUCK. I know I'm getting diabetes just thinking about it.

Lemonade or pink lemonade


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Pink lemonade

Jax or eddy gordo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eddy Gordo

The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya or Lucky Star?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Neither. 

Yoshimitsu or Mokojin (sp.)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yoshimistsu

far cry or grand theft auto


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Grand Theft Auto


Super Smash Bros or Mario Kart


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Smash Bros

tits or ass?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tits. I know it's an unpopular choice, as so many seem to prefer a good ass. But I love the tiddies. 

Thriller or Horror movies?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thriller

Action or drama movies


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Action 

dull or annoying


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Annoying

Hammer Horror or Universal Monsters?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Universal

Root beer or cream soda?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Root Beer


Bacon or pancakes


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Bacon 

France or Australia


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

France

soccer or hockey


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

soccer

Chyna or Ronda


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ronda x500000000

Awesome Kong or Aja Kong


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That's a little tough; but Aja has had the more extensive career, so she wins.

Coen Brothers or Wachowski Sisters.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Coen Brothers

Asuka or Charlotte Flair?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Asuka

Carmella or Mandy Rose


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mandy Rose... I guess.

Chigusa Nagayo or Lioness Asuka?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Nagayo.

Vader or Stan Hansen.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Stan Hansen

Lamb chops or Pork chops


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pork.

Slasher films or Thrillers.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thrillers

California or Florida


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

California

Red Dead Redemption 2 or God of War 2018


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I haven't played either but I'll say Red Dead just because I prefer that series more and thoroughly enjoyed the original game. 


Simpsons or Family Guy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The original game is better than 2. 2 kinda sucks. It's not a game, it's a life simulator. 

God of War is much better and rightfully deserved the game of the year award that it won over 2. Even if you didn't like the other ones, which you should've, this one feels different. A lot of people like this one that didn't like the others. 

Family Guy

DC or Marvel. The most cliché this or that ever, I know.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Marvel. 

Summer or Winter


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Winter

Walking or Driving


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Driving. 

MMA or Boxing


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Boxing

Baps or Baguettes


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Baguettes

Ernie or bert


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Ernie.


Doctor Who -OR- Sherlock?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sherlock barely. Dr Who has gotta be one of the most overrated pieces of garbage I have ever had the misfortune of watching. Even worse with a female lead. 

Mulan or Pocahontas


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Mulan

Tennis racket or Badminton racket


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I agree with Cornette on that one. Or ditch both and use a cricket bat. 

Is Simpsons still funny
Yes or No


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not consistently.

Fred Astaire or Gene Kelly?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Really liked Yankee doodle dandy so Fred

Jar Jar Binks or Rose Tico


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rose Tico

Who is greater, Mike Tyson or Wladimir Klitschko?


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

For me, Mike Tyson

Bundt cake or Ice cream roll


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Ice cream roll 

Liquor or Beer


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Liquor

Michael jai white or bruce leroy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't know who Bruce Leroy is, and when I looked him up, I found nothing. I can't pick him over Black Dynamite, because donuts don't wear alligator shoes.

Coffee or Pepsi


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Coffee

Root beer or ginger beer


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Root beer 

City life or country life?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Ginger beer.

* City life

Shower or bath?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Shower

Video games or TV


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

TV

WCW or ECW


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

WCW

Asuka or Charlotte


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:asuka

I know everybody but me and Phantom are going to give the wrong choice, so I had to get here early.

Womens wrestling or mens wrestling


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Mens wrestling

Mandy Rose or Sonya Deville


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sonya Deville

Royal Rumble or Money in the Bank?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Rumble

hell in a cell or elimination chamber (the matches, not the PPV)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't know who Bruce Leroy is, and when I looked him up, I found nothing. I can't pick him over Black Dynamite, because donuts don't wear alligator shoes.
> 
> Coffee or Pepsi


Bruce Leroy, aka Leroy green protagonist of the last dragon. 

Hell in a cell
.
Raisinets or whoppers?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Raisinets


Strawberries or Oranges


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Oranges

Jeff Hardy or Matt Hardy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Matt Hardy

Seth Rollins or AJ Styles


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

AJ Styles

The Olympics or The World Cup


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Olympics.

Unforgiven or Tombstone?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I haven't seen Unforgiven in forever (probably 8-10 years) but I'll say Unforgiven. I own it, just need to watch it again. Tombstone is fun but it's basically a B movie. I just saw that about a month ago.

Kill Bill Volume 1 or Kill Bill Volume 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Volume 1










Dio or Ozzy?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ozzy vs Dio is hard. I think I'll go Ozzy, because I like his songs better.....I think. Dio is a better singer, but Ozzy also has a weird quality to his voice that I also like.

Bruce Dickinson or James Hetfield


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

BRUCE DICKINSON!!! No competition. It's like comparing gold to shit.

Blind Guardian or Grave Digger


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Grave digger

Leslie Nielsen or Charlie Sheen


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sant⛧nic Metal Music;76635478 said:


> BRUCE DICKINSON!!! No competition. It's like comparing gold to shit.
> 
> Blind Guardian or Grave Digger


I mean, you're right that Bruce is vastly better than Het, but he's not shit. He's the second best Metal vocalist of all time. A distant second but still second. 

Leslie Nielsen, by far. No contest. Naked Gun > Charlie Sheens existence.

Blind Guardian vs Edguy


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Edguy

Peter Parker or Miles Morales


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Peter Parker

Bruce Banner or Bruce Wayne


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Bruce Wayne

And by the way, how is Hetfield second best vocalist in metal? There are so many vocalists out there that way superior like Rob Halford, Hansi Kursch (considered on of the greatest vocalists in metal), Kai Kiske and even if you're considering thrash... Tom Araya is better than Hetfield. His earlier days, Araya used to high pitch like crazy. 

James is decent, at best.

Julius Caesar or Junius Brutus Albinus


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Julius ceasar

Mickey mouse or bugs bunny


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Bugs Bunny

Elvis Presley or The Beatles


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bugs

Animaniacs or Pinky and The Brain


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pinky And The Brain

Futurama or South Park


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Futurama

Star Trek or Futurama?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Futurama

The Orville or Star Trek: Discovery


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Orville 

Sailor Moon or Cutie Honey?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sailor Moon


OG Ducktales vs New Ducktales


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Man, I hate to vote against the Micucci DuckTales, but I'm going with the OG.

Gravity Falls or The X-Files?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gravity Falls


Starcraft vs Warhammer 40,000


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't know how to feel about your answer...

Starcraft

The Creature from the Black Lagoon or Frankenstein?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

GF wasn't dragged on longer than it needed to to the point it felt watered down. Also, it didn't go all Lost the way X-Files started to do.

Frankenstein

Ultraman vs Gridman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fair. :anna

Ultraman

Spider-Man: Into the Spider-Verse or Aquaman?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Haven't seen either yet

Transformers Animated Megatron vs Bay-formers Megatron


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

TA.

Clea or Magik?

YOU KNEW THIS WAS COMING. YOU ALL KNEW THIS WAS COMING.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Magik


Zatanna vs John Constantine


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Constantine has been in better comics, but Zatanna is my girl. Zatanna.

Raven or Starfire?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Star fire got dem thangs 

John wick or rambo


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Starfire


Sela Mathers vs Robyn Locksley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

#TeamRaven

Robyn Locksley

The Shadow or The Spirit?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Shadow

Buck Rogers vs Flash Gordon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Flash Gordon forever, man... every version of Flash Gordon > every version of Buck Rogers.

Betty or Veronica?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The blonde one.

Infinity War vs any other comic book movie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batman Returns.

FIGHT ME!!!!!


Infinity War or any other comic book movie?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Original Captain America











Infinity War or any other comic book movie?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Infinity War. Perfectly balanced, as all things should be.

Aquaman or Black Panther (the movies) (PS Aquaman is much better)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Agreed. Aquaman has better monsters.

Aquaman or The Dark Knight?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Aquaman.


Original Captain America -OR- Original Spider-man?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

How in the hell should I know. I don't watch crappy movies.

The First Avenger is better than Spider-Man 1. Much better. That's where I go with this question.

Game of Thrones or Mass Effect. 

I'm glad I'm not the one who has to pick between my babies. :cry2 I'd go with GOT, but I won't hold it against someone who says Mass Effect, unless they say Andromeda. Then we have a flame war on our hands.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOT.

Magik or Deadpool?










Why do I do this to myself?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Deadpool


Deathstroke or Taskmaster


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Taskmaster

Deadpool or Zatanna?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Deadpool. Because Deadpool is FUCKING AWESOME.

Deathstroke vs Captain America


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Captain America

Brother Voodoo or Brother Blood?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Brother Voodoo

Tolkien or Rowling


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I like Harry Potter more than Lord Of The Rings, but I'll say Tolkien because from what I've seen, Rowling is an annoying twat. 

Deadpool or Deadpool 2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Deadpool had the better story but DP2 had Cable, Domino, Juggernaut so wins by default for me. 

Tolkien or CS Lewis


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Tolkein

Tolkein or King


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tolkien 

Sauron or Voldermort


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Voldemort

Voldemort or Darth Vader


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Voldemort

Gregor Clegane vs Bane


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bane

Poison Ivy or Mr Freeze


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

zrc said:


> Bane
> 
> Poison Ivy or Mr Freeze


Mr Freeze


Mr Freeze vs Scarecrow?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Scarecrow 

Ra's Al Ghul vs Penguin


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Penguin 

Killer Croc vs Harley Quinn


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

croc 

Lex Luthor vs Kingpin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lex Luthor. Kingpin's a fat, worse version of him. 

Still got love for Big Willie Style, though. 

Brainiac or Darkseid


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkseid

GOAT Harley Quinn or WOAT Deadpool?











I see you, virus...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Deadpool

Venom or Carnage


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gross.

Venom

Shang-Chi or Iron Fist?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Iron Fist

Starfire or Barbara Gordon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Barbara Gordon

The Wasp (Marvel) or Bumblebee (DC)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The wasp


The Joker or Darth Vader


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Joker

EC Crypt-Keeper or HBO Cryptkeeper?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

EC


Dungeons and Dragons -OR- Vampire the Masquerade?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

dungeons and dragons 

the brady bunch or the waltons


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Brady Bunch


Brady Bunch -OR- The Partridge Family?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Brady Bunch


Ash Ketchum or Team Rocket


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ash

Ash Ketchum or Gary Oak


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ash Ketchum


Astronema or Trakeena


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Trakeena

Elm street or camp crystal lake


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Elm Street.

Lime or Lemon


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lemon

Blackberries or grapes


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Blackberries

Apples or bananas


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bananarama 

Plums or melon


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Plums

Pineapple or Mango


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mango

Papaya or Kiwi


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Haven't had the first one before so Kiwi :shrug 

Pears or Peaches


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Peaches. Pears are pretty boring and bland.

Apples or Oranges.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If the Apples are Red Delicious, and they're soft, not hard and crunchy, but soft (Relatively, I mean. Not mushy, but tender.), apples. Otherwise, Oranges. I don't like other apples.

Raspberries or Blueberries


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Raspberries.

Blackberry or Cranberry.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Blackberry

Chicken or Bacon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bacon

Burrata or brie?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I had never heard of Burrata, and I don't know if I'd like it or not based on what it is, so I have to say Brie by default, although it's not a favourite cheese of mine. Maybe I'll see if I can find Burrata sometime.

Feta Cheese, otherwise known as the Asuka of cheeses, or Swiss Cheese, otherwise known as the Stone Cold Steve Austin of cheeses.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I do enjoy some Feta Cheese. Never had the other one. 

Red Wine or White Wine.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

White.

Netflix's Daredevil or Netflix's Punisher.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've watched neither and have no interest in doing so.

Mordecay or Nostalgia


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nostalgia. That guy is awesome. 


Fanta or 7 up


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

7-Up

M&Ms or Skittles


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

M&Ms as long as they're peanut. If normal then Skittles. 

Mars or Snickers.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

zrc said:


> I do enjoy some Feta Cheese. Never had the other one.
> 
> Red Wine or White Wine.


You've never had Swiss cheese? :taker It's one of the most famous ones. Try it, I think it's delicious. 

Snickers

Twix or Crunchie


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Twix. My dad thinks Crunchie is the GOAT chocolate bar though.

Subway or Pizza Hut


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pizza Hut

Subway vs Erberts and Gerberts


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Subway. We don't have that other place in The UK.

Becky Lynch or Ronda Rousey


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Becky Lynch

Salina de la Renta or Penelope Ford


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Penelope Ford

Red lobster or olive garden


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Red Lobster. 










My dream dinner. :yum:

Mushrooms or Tomatoes


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I need to try Lobster...

Tomatoes 

Rice or Pasta


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Pasta

Nicholas Cage or Johnny Depp


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Depp

Neil Gaiman or Ray Bradbury?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

ray Bradbury

Stephen King or Dean Koontz


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stephen King (uninformed decision, don't know their work. Picked King because his work is more iconic.)

Iron Maiden or Motorhead


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Iron Maiden

Megadeth or Slayer


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Megadeth

Kamelot or Iced Earth


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

At their best (IE, Kamelot has Roy Khan, Iced Earth has Matt Barlow) Iced Earth. Dante's Inferno, The Hunter, When The Night Falls, etc are some of the best songs in history.






Solid platinum. 

Edguy or Blind Guardian


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blind Guardian

Harley Quinn or Poison Ivy?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Poison Ivy


Which Christian entrance was better:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Second entrance. The hood was dope as fuck.

Facebook or Twitter? It's like choosing two pieces of dog shit. :lol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I wanted one back in 2005 :lol


Facebook and you know I only use Twitter for one person :side:


Cats or dogs?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Dogs

trannies or hermaphrodites?

You're allowed to answer neither if you're a normal person, if it's nostalgia you gotta pick one


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:eyeroll 

Trannies 


Who is more annoying, SayWhatAgain! or Mordecay?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't find either annoying really. 

Dr Phantom or Tyrion?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

SayWhatAgain! by far

Damn you're quick, Phantom easily

God of War or GTA 5?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've spent more hours on GTA than God of War. So I'd go with that. 

Mario or Sonic


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Don't use Phantom. :goaway

Mario

Doctor Who or Doctor Strange?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Neither. 

Dr Phantom or Nostalgia


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nostalgia.

Doctor Who or Doctor Strange?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Neither 

Dr Phantom or Fourth Wall


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Anna.

Sensational Sherri or Luna Vachon?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Both.

Dr Phantom or Mordecay


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Neither.

ksaijaijsjakjlalkdclkdsds or kd[poewofigrepefokjsqadklpokojfjk;?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Neither 

Dr Phantom or CJ


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

ksaijaijsjakjlalkdclkdsds

Both

ksaijaijsjakjlalkdclkdsds or Phantom?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ksaijaijsjakjlalkdclkdsds :mark :woo :cheer

Quentin Tarantino or Guillermo del Toro?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Neither.

Dr Phantom or DammitC


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dam.

"I give up." or "Why do I even bother?"


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Both 

Dr Phantom or BlueCafu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blue. 

Kairi Sane or Io Shirai??


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Kairi.

Classic Who -OR- Nu-Who?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Classic Who

Enterprise or Discovery


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Enterprise.

The Twilight Zone (OG) or Black Mirror?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Twilight Zone.


Burgess Meredith in The Obsolete Man -OR- Time Enough At Last?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Burgess Meredith in Printer's Devil.










Best cinematic portrayal of the Devil?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

John Ritter in Wholly Moses.










I like portrayals that show the Devil as the good guy and God as the bad guy.


The WORST portrayal of the Devil in film?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Apologies. I thought this was the Ask a Question thread. 

Adam Sandler in Dirty Deeds.

Meredith as The Penguin or Romero as The Joker?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Romero as the Joker.


The movie Snowpiercer: Secret Willy Wonka sequel or not?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I like em both

Vodka or Rum


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rum. Don't really like either though. :shrug

Netflix or YouTube?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

YouTube cause I don't have to pay for it. But I choose DVDs over both. 

Saints Row or GTA


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GTA.

Street Fighter or Tekken?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Tekken

Pit Bull or German Shepard


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I knew you would pick Tekken... because you always pick the opposite of what I would pick.

Never change, Mirror Universe Phantom roud

Pit bull. I have a Pit/Lab mix. She's a doll.

Phantom of the Opera (ALW musical) or Phantom of the Opera (Lon Chaney)?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Lon Chaney.


Transylvania Twist -OR- Transylvania 6-5000?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The first one



Kalena Rios or Alexa Scout


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:goaway

Garfunkel and Oates or Tenacious D?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well the correct answer was Alexa Scout.











:cool2



Tenacious D



Tea or Coffee?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tea.

Redbull or Monster Energy. :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Monster.

Doctor Phantom or Doctor Strange?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doctor Phantom 


Gengar or Alakazam


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Not even a hard one, Alakazam

Boxers or briefs?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nostalgia said:


> Doctor Phantom
> 
> 
> Gengar or Alakazam


:goaway

Boxers 

American comic books or manga?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Comic books but they're both very geeky 


AMW or LAX

Only someone who watched TNA in the mid 2000's will be able to answer :hmm:


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

AMW (They had Gail Kim)


The Four Horsemen -OR- The Fabulous Freebirds?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Four Horsemen


Meowth or Jigglypuff


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Meowth 

Ninetales or Arcanine


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Arcanine


Dolly Parton or Katy Perry


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolly Parton 

Tom Lehrer or Stan Freberg?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Tom Lehrer.


Spike Jones -OR- Allan Sherman?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Spike Jones

Whoopi Goldberg or Monique


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Whoopi Goldberg

iOS or Android


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

iOS

Charlotte or Dana Brooke? (looks)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dana Brooke 

Mandy Rose or Liv Morgan? (looks)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Liv.

Man-Thing or Swamp Thing? (Looks)


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Liv over Mandy? erm... ok m8 :bs:

Man-Thing? Sounds like Nostalgia's dream girl.

Avengers 1 or 3?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Avengers 3 
Naked gun or airplane


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Love me some Leslie. I'll go Naked Gun. Both are amazing though.

Scarface or Goodfellas?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mandy and Liv are not for me.

Naked Gun. 

EDIT:

Goodfellas

The Producers (OG) or Spaceballs?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Honestly, Spaceballs. I find The Producers drags a bit.

Blazing Saddles or Young Frankenstein


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Blazing saddles

History of the world part 1 or scary movie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

History of the World, Part I

David Copperfield or David Blaine?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Copperfield.


Penn -OR- Teller?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Penn 

In living color or madtv


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

In Living Color. Homey don't play dat.

Cheese Pizza or the MCU ~_~


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

MCU!

Energy Drinks or Coffee?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Coffee

Asuka or Game of Thrones


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Asuka 

Tuna or salmon


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ew. Do I have to choose? :goaway

I guess Tuna. I can sort of tolerate it with Pasta or something. But I wouldn't choose to eat either.

Money or fame?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tuna is better imo. I had some smoked salmon in a sandwich just now and it was. :lauren Plus most Salmon is farmed so that's not good for you. 




Money



Seth Rollins or Dean Ambrose


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:Cocky

Men's Rumble or Women's Rumble (which are you more excited for?).


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The women's surprisingly :shrug

Burger King or KFC


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Burger King, outside of the Famous Bowls. KFC has substandard chicken. Great skin, but if you want chicken, you go to Popeyes or get broasted.

Alice In Chains or Pearl Jam


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Pearl Jam

Blind Guardian vs Epica?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Alice In Chains


Green Day or Linkin Park


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Linkin Park. 

Chester. :sadbecky

Observational comedy or Deadpan comedy.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I love both.

Louis C.K. or Bill Burr


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Louis CK. Bill Burr's funny, but he's absolutely not Louis CK funny and to boot, some of his delivery is quite bad and exageratted as well as the way he phrases things. I appreciate his work to a point, but he's not as high on my list as he is on everyone elses list.

Louis CK or Patton Oswalt (Pattons stand up is funnier than Louis', to me, for the record, since I'm not answering this. :shrug)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bill Burr. :shrug

Edit: Patton. I've really never been a big fan of Louis CK. 

90's Rap or R&B early 2000s.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Bill Burr is the kind of guy I listen to while I'm doing other stuff, he's great at doing rants and is an entertaining story teller. But Louie's stand-up is on another level. I also prefer Louie to Patton Oswalt.

----------

Not that I'm a big fan, but I prefer 90's rap out of those two.

Since nobody answered last time, I'll ask again: Blind Guardian vs Epica


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

How could you not find that clip hilarious, The Fourth Wall? I expect better of you, fellow Deadpool fan. 

90's rap. R&B isn't my genre. I mean, 90's rap isn't either, but there's some stuff in there.

80's Metal or 90's Metal

EDIT - Blind Guardian has much better music on the whole, but Simone Simons is way better than Hansi. Best female vocalist of all time.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

80's metal

The Cranberries or U2.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

He just doesn't do it for me Tyrion. :shrug 

U2. Fuck Bono, though.

Acoustic or Electronic music?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't get it at all. Next you're gonna tell me you don't like George Carlin, Lewis Black, Dave Chappelle or Chris Rock. Geez, man. At least you like Patton.....or do you.

Acoustic

Video game themes or the music of classical composers


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I do like Patton. He's a funny guy.

Video game themes, because they bring back the nostalgic memories and Video Games legitimately have some of the best soundtracks out there. I like select Classical music, but I don't listen to it much. I always find myself listening to old Video Game themes.

A big party or a small gathering?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good for you. One out of 6. Patton is my third favourite stand up ever behind Carlin and Black. He absolutely slays me. I disagree with his ultra left wingism, but he's hilarious so I can just accept it and move on.

A small gathering. I like a nice, quiet setting where I can either avoid people, or talk to the one interesting person in the room. 

Westerns or Pirate movies


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Westerns all the way.

Breaking Bad or The Wire.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Breaking Bad. Both shows weren't completely for me, but Breaking Bad was more so.

Game Of Thrones or Westworld


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Game of Thrones

Queen or The Clash


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Queen

Bohemian Rhapsody or Stairway To Heaven


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Bohemian Rhapsody

Freddie Mercury or Michael Jackson


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Freddie Mercury

Quiznos or Subway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Subway 

Cold or hot weather


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm gonna surmise you haven't had a Quiznos sub. Maybe you have, but I wish we had Quiznos instead of Subway. We lost the one we had here and I've been crying myself to sleep about it ever since. It's like comparing New York Pizza to Little Caesars. 

Hot weather

Cherry Pepsi or Lime Pepsi


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I've never had it and assumed we don't have it in England, but a Google search reveals there a few stores around London and one in the north of England but they're very far away from me. I guess should try it then if I visit there. :hmm:

Cherry Pepsi 


Cherry Coke or Vanilla Coke


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I figured, because anybody who had Quiznos, I just knew there was no way. Subway just doesn't stand up to it. I actually had to re-adjust my taste buds to Subway when we lost Quiznos. When we had Quiznos, I couldn't STAND the taste of Subway subs. I've had to get used to them again. I like them now, but it took a while to get that poor quality taste back.

Go to Quiznos and get a Classic Italian. You'll thank me.

Now I almost want to move to London. I don't want to, because Europe is just insane these days, but I almost want to.

Cherry Coke.

Green Lantern or Aquaman (not the movies)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

So much Queen love here. roud

Green Lantern

Mary Marvel or Carol Danvers?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No clue, Mary Marvel maybe.

AZA or MEW

@Doctor Phantom


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Aubrey.

I've saved you @Doctor Phantom ;

Resident Evil 1 or Resident Evil 2.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Resident Evil 1. :woo :dance

Magik or Mysterio?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mysterio.

Mysterio or Rey Mysterio? :hmm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marvel-ous Mysterio

Resident Evil or Devil May Cry?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Resident Evil. :asuka

Romantic Comedy or Romantic Drama movies?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Romantic Drama movies

Roger Moore or Pierce Brosnan


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Roger moore

Richard Pryor or George carlin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Roger Moore.

EDIT:

NO. WHY? I CAN'T ANSWER THAT. THEY BOTH KICK ASS.

Werewolves or mummies?


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Werewolves

The Huns or the Mongols


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Huns, hon. 

The Wasp or The Incredible Shrinking Man?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

The Wasp

C4 or TNT?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Mythbusters: Jamie -OR- Adam?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Jamie 

Vincent price or bela lugosi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Man, that's like forcing me to pick between family members....

Uncle Vinnie. I still love ya, Bela.

Sonya Blade or Sonya Deville?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sonya Blade. 

Kano or Kane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kane

Glacier or Sub-Zero?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sub Zero deep freezes his bootleg and calls it a day.

SVR 2006 or SVR 2010


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

svr 2010

Elvira or the Cryptkeeper


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Both.

Kairi Sane or Mayu Iwatani?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kairi Sane


Call of Duty Black Ops or Call of Duty Black Ops 2?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The first one.

Ant-Man or The Wasp?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Wasp

Physical or Digital


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Digital

WWE or NXT


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

WWE

Watch your favorite movie or listen to your favorite album one last time


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Favorite movie.

Having acid thrown in your face or watching the end of the Asuka/Charlotte WM match on an eternal loop?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'd rather have the acid thrown in my face, not even because of the terrible finish, but I kinda need some extreme pain to distract me from the severe tinnitus in my left ear. 

Bryan and Vinny Show or Wrestling Observer with Bryan and Dave


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Feel better, man.

Wrestling Observer.

It's been a week or so..

GWEN STACY OR MARY JANE??!?!?!

Seriously, someone sane has to answer at some point!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mary Jane (assuming she is the one on the right)

Coffee or tea


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Et tu, D? THEN FALL, PHANTOM!!

Tea

Wicked or Hamilton?

OR 

Black Panther (movie) or Aquaman (movie)?

EDIT:

Wait... the one on the right is Gwen Stacy.

VICTORY!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good 

Aquaman

This thread or that thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That thread.

Aubrey Plaza or Françoise Hardy?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Feel better, man.


Impossible, it's permanent.

Aubrey Plaza 

Mary Jane is the correct answer to the Spider-Man question.

Salad or Burger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No. No, she's not. Gwen is his true love, MJ is his silver medal. I don't care that Gwen wasn't in the '90s cartoon and the first two Raimi films.

Burger.

Ice cream or cake?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Whatever you say. For most of the general public, Mary Jane is Lois Lane and Gwen Stacy is Lana Lang. Which is why Gwen isn't in the cartoon or the most important movies, or the new game.

Ice cream

Comedy or horror :argh:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Whatever you say. For most of the general public, Mary Jane is Lois Lane and Gwen Stacy is Lana Lang. Which is why Gwen isn't in the cartoon or the most important movies, or the new game.
> 
> Ice cream
> 
> Comedy or horror :argh:


Chronic tinnitus? I'm sorry. my friend.


Gwen's been dead for a loooooooooooooooooooooooong time. That probably has more to do with it. The fact that they used her in the last Raimi movie and the ASM films shows how popular she was... BEFORE Spider-Gwen. Spider-Gwen made her one of the most popular female heroes Marvel has right now. 

Honestly, my heart isn't as into this Gwen Stacy crusade as it used to be. She's no longer underrated/underappreciated. She's on Campbell's Soup cans now! 

Horror. Always horror.

Horror or musical?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Horror. Musicals are not for me. Not really a fan of either, but I can sit through horror movies.

PS or Xbox


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Both are good, but I'll say PS.

The Hateful Eight or Django Unchained?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Playstation.

Edit: I even get ninja'd here, wow. Gotta go with Django here, even though I like The Hateful Eight very much as well.

Retro gaming or modern gaming?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hateful Eight is better. Modern gaming.

Mortal Kombat or Street Fighter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is the ninja-ing nonsense seriously happening here?!?

Retro gaming

Street Fighter

The Joker or Thanos?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I love both so much. I can't choose, it depends what mood I am in. Right now I'd rather watch Django.

Modern.

FFS - MK, Joker

Ya'll are fast af

Sasha or Bayley?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bayley

Asuka or Becky?

HURRY, TYRION!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Beckyyyy










Sports or Politics?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sports


College Football or NFL


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gross. :thelist

Sports.

EDIT:

NFL, I guess.

Richard Donner's Superman or Man of Steel?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Sports - College

Man of Steel

Bryan or Flair? Charlotte Flair that is


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

D-Bry and Man of Steel.

GTO or Gintama?


-----------------

People itt be like:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bryan.

Get to editing, boy.

EDIT:

WHY?

And Man of Steel, Dream? :bunk

GTO

Cowboy Bebop or Lupin III?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Doctor Phantom said:


> And Man of Steel, Dream? :bunk


I actually haven't seen Donner's Superman, but cookie cutter Superman doesn't do much for me outside of the Justice League context.

Cowboy Bebop

Hellsing vs Berserk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hellsing

Green Lantern or Aquaman?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aquaman the movie. Character wise, IDK. Maybe Green Lantern, maybe. I'll go with Aquaman.



Oneiros said:


> Beckyyyy


How people with this opinion can even exist is beyond me.

Donners Superman is much better. It may be old and dated as fuck, and Margot Kidder and Gene Hackman were terribly miscast, but it's actually Superman. Also, Superman 2 has the best comedy moment ever. Best scene in any comedy, when Zod says "Come to me, son of Jor-El! KNEEEEEEEEEL BEFORE ZOD! and then they jump out the fucking window and it's THE. DIRT. WORST. hiding of special effects in history, as it looks like they've been THROWN out the window instead of flying.






Tears. EVERY. SINGLE. TIME. It never gets old.

Agent 47 or John Marston


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How people with this opinion can even exist is beyond me.


I've actually enjoyed Asuka more than Becky lately.

Marston.

Heavy Rain or Life is Strange


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't agree with everything you said, but it's a good post. Have a like.

Agent 47

EDIT:

Life is Strange

Carol Danvers or Wonder Woman?

OR 

Life is Strange or Doctor Strange?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oneiros said:


> I've actually enjoyed Asuka more than Becky lately.


Well, thank God. Lately, though? Just lately?

I just don't understand it. The divide between these two is SO steep. Becky is just like everyone else on the roster, while Asuka stands out so much in everything she does.

Wonder Woman. Easily.

GTA IV or GTA V


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GTA IV

Charlotte Flair or Mayu Iwatani?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mayu.

Lacey Evans or a cat trying to cough up a furball into a microphone?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lacey Evans

Uncharted 2 or Uncharted 4


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Edit: Double ninja'd. So it gets worse.

The CAT and Uncharted 4 (just barely, love 2 very much)

Walter vs Shibata A.K.A. the dream match I'll never see.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> Lacey Evans
> 
> Uncharted 2 or Uncharted 4


Clearly you didn't watch that promo on Monday. I tried listening to it yesterday and it's still going on. 

I've seen very little of both of them, but I'll go with WALTER because I've never seen anybody chop harder than him. I saw him chop Zack Sabre Jr so hard I started laughing. 

WALTER or Pete Dunne


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Walter maybe probably if not then the other one

Manlets or magnificent fucking tits?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The latter.

Bray Wyatt or Kevin Owens


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bray. I like both tho.

Undertaker or Bray?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Yeah I haven't seen chops like that anywhere. Poor Zack takes it like a champ though. WALTER is my pick.

EDIT ffs: I'm super late, but I'd say it's even. I love Wyatt like that.

Spider-Man animated series (90's) vs Raimi's Spider-Man movies.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bray

Edit:Spider-Man AS (90s)


Alexa Bliss or Charlotte Flair


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Charlotte

Mass Effect Andromeda or Listening to Lacey Evans's Monday promo on repeat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

STOP THE MADNESS.

Charlotte.

EDIT:

UGH.

I don't know... the first one.

Ellen Ripley or Rhea Ripley?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ellen Ripley

Mass Effect Andromeda or Listening to Lacey Evans's Monday promo on repeat


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Rhea.

Dakota Kai or Billie Kay


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ellen Ripley, even though I hate Alien.

Can't believe nobody voted for Owens. I'm impressed with this thread. :anna

Dakota Kai

Ricochet or Adam Cole



> EDIT:
> 
> UGH.
> 
> I don't know... the first one.


NO! ANDROMEDA IS THE WORK OF THE DEVIL!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dakota Kai.

EDIT:

Ricochet


Storm of the X-Men or Wonder Woman?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I actually said it's even because I was comparing him to Taker. Bray > Owens.

Damn Phantom, that's the hardest one thus far. Gotta go with WW even though Storm is one of my favorite Marvel characters. Sorry Ororo

Suspiria 77' vs Surpiria 18'


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ricochet

Cherry Coke or Vanilla Coke


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Storm.
Neither, I don't drink coke.

Gambit or Fantomex


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Never heard of Fantomex.

Colossus or N.T.W.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Colossus 

Quill or Arclight


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gambit.

EDIT:

Quill

Jubilee or Kitty Pryde?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Jubilee.

Gonna ask again: Suspiria 1977 vs 2018?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Kitty.
Seen neither. 

Archangel or Pyro


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

1977

You need to see the original Suspiria, zrc! That's a legit classic! 

Pyro

Death of the Endless or Dream of the Endless?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I PICK MYSELF

Cartoons or anime?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:sadbecky

Both.

Wolfman or Creature from the Black Lagoon?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Black lagoon

Kirsten dunst or Emma stone


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Emma Stone










The Thing (1982) or Invasion of the Body Snatchers (1978)?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Neither 

Rap or Rock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rock

Peanut butter or jelly?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Lol phantom saw what I was going for

Rap 

Edit: jelly

Andrew Garfield or toby mcguire


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Peanut Butter

EDIT - Ughh, geez.

Andrew Garfield as an actor. I.....guess Mcguire as Spider-Man? Maybe? He was pretty hammy, but the Garfield movies were awful, so idk. 

Peanut Butter or Chocolate


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chocolate

Summer or winter?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Winter

Going after ef or going after Mordy?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Both.

Harry Potter or Lord of the Rings?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lotr not even close. 

Tekken or street fighter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Street Fighter

Dick Grayson or Jason Todd?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dick Grayson 
Tim Drake or Damian Wayne


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tim Drake

Stephanie Brown or Cassandra Cain?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Stephanie Brown


Kara Zor-El or Linda Danvers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kara.

Wesley Dodds or Dream of the Endless?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Wesley Dodds

Bryan & Vinny or Bryan & Filthy Tom Lawlor


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bryan and Vinny as a duo. Bryan and Filthy for the show, because they review SmackDown. I miss Bryan and Vinny reviews of current shows.

This Bryan and Vinny show song or That Bryan and Vinny show song.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The 2nd song.

Song #1





or

Song #2


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

#1 I guess :lauren

Final Fantasy 7 or Final Fantasy 10


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

7. It has more Yuffie. :fact

Sakura Kasugano or Karin?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Sakura

Sakura Kasugano or Yuffie?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You're asking me shit I don't know again. I'll just say Yuffie in the vein hope that you'll vote against whoever that is next time.

Yuffie or Joe Fix-It aka GOAT Hulk










Hilarious.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yuffie.

You didn't have to play Yuffie, Tyrion...

Doctor Fate or John Constantine?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh, I'm in the wrong thread, LOL. God, I'm stupid.

Constantine

Stone Cold Steve Austin or Batman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stone Cold


Salsa or French onion dip?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No, I'm not fucking trolling, I got mixed up and thought I was in the wrong thread.

I've made an idiot of myself so I'm just gonna leave. I'll be back later.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nah. You're cool. I just saw your edit.

I've done the same thing. Too many damn threads! All good, my friend.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I guess Ill keep it going then :lauren

Salsa

Ada Wong or Bayonetta?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You're a doll, Cobra.

Ada Wong.

Doctor Strange or The Phantom of the Opera?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Strange.

WWE's in ring style or New Japans in ring style


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

New Japans

Justice League or Avengers


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I'll answer Justice League before I have to kill someone. :side:

Asuka's blue and pink hair vs Alexa's blue and pink hair.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka's. Always Asuka. Dig.

Avengers or Defenders mark)?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, Doctor Strange and Hulk are also Avengers, so Avengers. I associate the Avengers as the bigger team and the Defenders as the cast offs. Tv will do that to you.

Who wins in a fight, Batman with Supermans powers or Thanos?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Depends on the superpowers but Thanos anyway.

Shuma Gorath or Dormammu?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Man... 

Dormammu is my main man and the funkiest foe of the Strange one, but Shuma-Gorath was at the center of my favorite DS story arc. Marvel Premiere #3-10 are as good as old-school comics get, and you can thank eldritch Shuma-Gorath for that!

Tough, tough...

I think I'm going to go with dread Dormammu. That hothead is to Strange what Joker is to Batman.











Riddler or Scarecrow?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Riddler

Jack Nicholson's Joker or Heath Ledger's?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jack's and it ain't even close.

Ranma 1/2 or Inuyasha?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No idea, Ranma 1/2 I guess

Mouse or keyboard?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I need both :armfold

But I'll say mouse

SNES or Genesis?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SNES

Lose your voice or your hearing?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Voice

Charlotte as a babyface or Charlotte as a heel?


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

love high heels :wink2:

Phone or Tablet


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Phone

Over the ear headphones or earbuds?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Earbuds.

Steak or Lamb?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Steak.

Doctor Strange, the greatest superhero of all time or Asuka, the greatest wrestler of all time?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Neither is the greatest in their category, but Asuka (as second-greatest) comes closest - so, Asuka.


Stage magicians like David Copperfiled -OR- Street magicians like Criss Angel?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

All sorts of blasphemy in that post. Reported.

Stage. I used to be stage. That's the way to be.

Deadpool or Becky Lynch? :lauren


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I mean that's blatantly false. Asuka is the greatest in her field.

I guess I'll say stage, but I don't know or care.

Grunge or Punk

EDIT - Oh, come on, Becky by far.






























DOUBLE EDIT - Sorry, I thought this thread was about which person should have apes throw feces at them. 

Deadpool


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Punk.

Zeppelin or Sabbath?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Sabbath

Asuka or Kairi Sane


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka, and because Phantom won't say it, it isn't even CLOSE. It's night and day.

Flash or Wolverine


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Flash.

Andre the Giant or Vader?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Vader

Solid Snake or Agent 47


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That was... odd.

Snake

Io

Doctor Phantom or Doctor Strange?


I am judging you.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doctor Phantom IS Strange so, Doctor Phantom

Mass Effect 2 or REmake?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

REmake

Bruce Wayne or Tony Stark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Io. I don't like her in ring work, I find it sloppy and overrated, but Toni Storm is worse than Becky Lynch. She's unwatchable to me. It was a struggle to watch her match with Ripley at Takeover because I just.....don't like her. I get uncomfortable when she's on tv because everything about her makes me cringe.

When I get ninja'd, you can take the next question because I don't want to put in the effort.

Doctor Octopus from Spider-Man 2 or Doctor Octopus from Spider-Man on PS4?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

It got weird there and I changed that post 100 times so I'll just pretend it didn't happen and didn't see your Toni hate :lauren

Doc Oc from Spiderman 2

Coffee or Tea?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wayne, PS4, tea

Shigeru Mizuki or Will Eisner?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Take us out of this hole Phantom. I actually googled the name and I realized the Eisner awards are named after Will. Damn how dumb am I?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's no big deal, but you definitely need some Spirit and Kitaro in your life, Brother Dream. :fact

Both.

Kill Bill or Lady Snowblood?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Kill Bill.

Zeus or Hades?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Ha, good one. Have to go with Kill Bill here though, maybe my 2nd favorite Tarantino.

Edit: Hades

Pam Grier or Milla Jovovich


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kill Bill. Sometimes the ripoff is better.....as Deadpool proves.

EDIT - Jackie Brown 

Pink Floyd or Kiss?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

WHAT JUST HAPPENED?

Pink Floyd. Destroyer is aces, tho.

Jill Valentine or Albert Wesker?

GREEN REP FOR JILL.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jill of course.

30fps or 60fps


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

60 of course

Nirvana or Alice in Chains?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Nirvana

Prince or Michael Jackson


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Michael Jackson

Who is worse Nicki Minaj or Cardi B


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Nicki by default. Barely know who Cardi is.


Taylor Swift -OR- Katy Perry?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Taylor Swift, of course

hard or soft shell taco?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hard.

James Cagney or Edward G. Robinson? 


OR

Marvel or Capcom?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Capcom

Sonic mark) or Leon Kennedy


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Leon.

Alber Wesker vs William Birkin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

My boy William.


Sailor Mercury or Sailor Venus?


GREEN FOR MERCURY.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Venus. I don't accept bribes :armfold

Sonya Blade or Mokujin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is there a Sailor Uranus? :side:

Sonya Blade

Scorpion or Erron Black

GREEN FOR ERRON BLACK


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Scorpion :armfold

Metallica's Black Album or Megadeth's Rust in Peace?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, you're wrong. Scorpion is 3'rd at best.

Black album

Metallicas ...And Justice For All or Iron Maidens Powerslave


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Powerslave

Sabbath's Master of Reality or Metallica's Master of Puppets?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Master of Puppets

Master of Puppets or Kill 'Em All


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Master of Puppets 

Master of Puppets or The Number of the Beast


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You know, I should say Master of Puppets because it has more strong songs, and is overall the stronger album. Number of The Beast is not Iron Maidens best album, and has some of their weaker songs on it, but it's still good. I have to say NOTB because it has my all time favourite song on it, plus Children Of The Damned is amazing. 

Motörheads Inferno or Megadeths Youthanasia


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Inferno

One Nation Under a Groove or Mothership Connection?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Mothership

David spade or rob schneider


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spade, the lesser evil.

Kimono My House or Only a Lad?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kimono My House

Jack Skellington or The Grinch?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

The Grinch.

Being kicked in the balls or watching Peyton Royce wrestle?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Watching Peyton wrestle


Evgenia Barskaya or Adriana Rodrigues


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I don't know who they are. I assume they are "women" with dicks since it's you, so neither.

Dave Meltzer or Bryan Alvarez?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't know who they are.

Neither. They're both full of shit.

Reading another Peyton post from Mordy or Reading another Asuka post from Tyrion.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Reading another Asuka post from Tyrion. Mordy talks about Peyton way too much in threads that have nothing to do with her. :shrug


Mario Kart or F-Zero


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mario Kart

Listening to a Nia Jax promo or watching Tamina wrestle?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Watching Sweet Mama T wrestle. Nias voice could penetrate lead.

Kharma or Aja Kong


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kharma, shame her WWE run sucked. 


Eve Torres or Melina




SayWhatAgain! said:


> I don't know who they are. I assume they are "women" with dicks since it's you, so neither.


:rude

They could have been musicians or astronauts for all you know. First one has a super hot video btw. :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Melina
(We know you too well Nostalgia).

80s or 90s


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

'80s

Peyton Royce or Mysterio (Spider-Man)?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The second one. 

Thin crust or deep pan pizza


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Second one

Brian De Palma or Dario Argento?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brian De Palma

Raiders or Last Crusade?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Raiders

Leto Joker or that dumb Galactus cloud from Fantastic Four: Rise of the Silver Surfer?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:armfold I'm still on the Last Crusade bandwagon.

The fart cloud.

Asuka's 2018 minus the Royal Rumble and TLC or Jared Leto in his Joker outfit being cast as Doctor Strange, who he re-imagines as a failed magician and party clown?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sweet death.

Coraline or The Nightmare Before Christmas?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Christmas. Not even a contest for me.

Santa or Oogie Boogie.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oogie Boogie

Mac or PC


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"Of."

Ugh. My last post has been fixed.

PC.

Mass Effect or The Hateful Eight?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Really putting me between a rock and a hard place. 

Mass Effect. It's meant too much to me. Not to mention there's countless hours more ME than Hateful Eight, that doesn't hurt its case. 

Jill Valentine or Hsien-Ko


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hmm.

Hsien-Ko. I love a jiangshi.


Erron Black or Doctor Fate?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Fate. Erron Black just gives me the ability to play an alternate universe Clint Eastwood in a fighting game, which is awesome, but Doctor Fate is more interesting.

Liu Kang or Kung Lao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kung Lao 

Cyrax or Sektor?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sektor is cooler although Cyrax was pretty broken in MK9.

Goro or Kintaro?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sektor

EDIT - Shitballs.

Goro

Human Smoke or Cyborg Smoke


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cyborg Smoke.

Claire Redfield or Jill Valentine?

I feel awful for not picking Jill earlier. :sadbecky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's never too late to reverse it if that's how you really feel.

I don't know the characters, so I'll just pick Jill to make you happy.

Baraka or Mileena


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mileena

Rain or Reiko?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rain.

Doctor Octopus or Green Goblin?

BONUS: Can you guess my two favorite Spidey villains? They're not obscure, I promise.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mysterio and lizard.

Doc 


Motaro or Sheeva


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Motaro

Shao Kahn or Onaga?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Onaga

Ross and Rachel or Corey and topanga


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lizard's in the top 5. Doc Ock and Mysterio.

Corey and Topanga. 

Sindel or Nightwolf?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sindel

Shinnok and Quan Chi or Shao Kahn and Shang Tsung?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Anybody other than Erron Black, Shao Kahn or Scorpion and I'd have taken Quan Chi and Shinnok, I definitely prefer those two to Shang Tsung, but Shao Kahn is Shao Kahn. Shao Kahn and Shang Tsung.

Kabal or Takeda


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kabal

Jade or Skarlet?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Skarlet

Kuai Liang (Sub-Zero) or Noob Saibot (original Sub Zero)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kuai Liang

Kitana or Tanya?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kitana as much as that pains me. Tanya is my most hated MK character. I can't stand either of them. 

Ferra or Torr


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The beast. Whichever it was 

Ermac or Baraka


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Ermac

Ermac or Smoke?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I love Tanya...

Ermac

D'vorah or Nitara?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

D'Vorah

Kano or Sonya


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sonya

Mileena or Kotal Kahn?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mileena 

Jade or Jax


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jade

Sonya or Joe Lieberman?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sonya

Meat or Hsu Hao


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Meat

Red Dragon or Black Dragon?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Black Dragon

Johnny Cage or Raiden


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Raiden

Kano or Shang Tsung


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shang Tsung

Kira or Li Mei?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Li Mei

Mortal Kombat Deception or Armageddon


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Armageddon

Stryker or Mokap


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mokap

Kobra or Mavado?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Movado.

Moloch or Kung Jin


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Moloch

Sub-Zero or Reptile?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kobra, even though he's a blatant rip off of Ken Masters. Mavado wasn't memorable at all.

EDIT - Sub-Zero

Alien or Predator (in Mortal Kombat X)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Predator 

Johnny Cage or Frost


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Frost

Kronika or Blaze?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Blaze 

Kung Lao or Liu Kang


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kung Lao

Kitana or Mileena


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kitana

Shinnok or Shujinko?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shinnok. Fucking hate Shujinko, an amalgam of characters isn't a character.

Quan Chi or Jax


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Shinnok
Quan Chi (before he became a pissy in X)

Cassie Cage or Jacqui Briggs


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cassie

Daegon or Taven?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Taven 

Jason in X or Freddy in IX.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jason

Cyrax and Sektor or Noob and Smoke?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Cyrax and sektor 

Nightwolf or Kano


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kano

Sub-Zero and Scorpion or Liu Kang and Kung Lao?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sub-Zero and Scorpion

Amalgam or amalgamation?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sub and Scorp
Both

Bo Rai Cho or Chameleon.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chameleon

Netherrealm or Outworld?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Outworld.

Sindel or Takeda


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sindel

Edenia or Heaven?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Heaven.

Peyton Royce or Debbie Harry?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Debbie Harry.

Pete Burns or Marilyn


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Marilyn

Kelly or jesse of sbtb fame


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kelly

WWF No Mercy (N64) or Smackdown: Here Comes the Pain (PS2)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No Mercy

Barry White or Teddy Pendergrass?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Barry White

Chucky or the puppet master dolls?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chucky 


Clea or Magik?

PHANTOM HAS DEVOLVED INTO SELF-PARODY. :mark :woo :dance


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Magik

The Mean Street Posse or Headbangers


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Mean street posse

Nerds in paradise or breaking 2 electric bugaloo


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Nerds in Paradise

WWE Raw 2 or WWE Day of Reckoning?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

WWE Day of Reckoning

Kristine Leahy or Alex Curry


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Alex curry

Steph Curry or Larry Bird


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Steph

Rocko's Modern Life or Billy & Mandy?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Billy & Mandy

"Weird Al" Yankovic or Frankie Yankovic?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Weird Al

Kate Bush or PJ Harvey?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

KATE BUSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark :woo :dance










Edward Gorey or Chas Addams?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Chas Addams

Mayu Iwatani or Meiko Satomura?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sophie's Choice... :sadbecky










The Sky Blue Hyper Technician


Doctor Who or Doctor Strange?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doctor Strange

Smackdown or NXT


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Smackdown because they have :asuka

Taylor Swift or Megadeth?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, NXT also had Asuka and used her correctly, while SmackDown didn't. I stick with NXT. 

Megadeth. Is this even a serious question?






Megadeth vs Iron Maiden (and yes, I realize it isn't last one wins this time ~_~)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Iron Maiden


Ozzy Osbourne vs Ronnie James Dio


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ozzy Osbourne


Madonna or Michael Jackson


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tough call. Ozzy for songs, Dio for singing, so I guess Ozzy.

EDIT - Pass. :batista3

Metallica or Motorhead


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Controversial Opinion: Dio

Both are groovy, tho.


Kane or Krang?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is that controversial? He's (wrongly) regarded as the greatest Metal vocalist ever.

Krang. Glenn Jacobs is worthless. Not a Ninja Turtles fan, either, though. Never been able to, but he looks kinda funny and I can't vote for Kane, so Krang.

Glenn Quagmire or Cartmans mom


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Quagmire

Ratchet and Clank or Jak and Daxter?



Tyrion Lannister;[RIGHT said:


> 76737830[/RIGHT]]Yeah, NXT also had Asuka and used her correctly, while SmackDown didn't. I stick with NXT.
> 
> Megadeth. Is this even a serious question?
> 
> ...


:Taylor

It may have been a tough one for Dolorian who is a fan of both.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Glenn Quagmire


Joe Swanson or Cleveland Brown


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It is in some parts. Some cat picked Dio at a horror-thon I attended, the entire audience turned against him. Ozzy was the clear favorite there.

Joe. 

Funk or disco?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Funk

SNES or Sega Genesis


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SNES

Wonder Woman or Supergirl?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wonder Woman

Pokemon vs Digimon


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Pokemon

Breaking Bad or The Wire?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Wire.

Donna Troy or Cassie Sandsmark?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Donna Troy


Conner Kent vs Jon Kent


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Connor Kent

Voltron or the power rangers


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Voltron

Pokemon or Digimon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We just did that! :bunk

Pokemon.

Posting here or doing birthday stuff?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Posting here

Porn or Anime


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Porn

wine of beer


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wine I guess. I've never had it but beer is one of the most foul tastes I've ever had in my mouth. I'd have to assume wine is better. 

Go back in time and fix one movie so that it's good, Batman v Superman or Fantastic Four: Rise Of The Silver Surfer


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Batman vs Superman

Cashews or Walnuts?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cashews

Peanut Butter or Jam


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Peanut butter


Honey or Nutella


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Honey. If I eat Nutella, I'll.....die.

Can't stand being allergic to hazelnuts. People should not fucking be allergic to food, it's bullshit. I should not have to be careful of what goes into my body.

Chocolate Cake or Nachos


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nachos

Ben and Jerrys or Häagen-Dazs


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Häagen-Dazs

Watch a movie or listen to an album


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'll go with album because I can multi-task, plus there isn't much that beats good music. Even though I would never listen to a podcast about music, while I listen to numerous film ones.....so figure that out. It makes no sense, I realize.

Movies or TV


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Movies

Swimming or cycling


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Movies

Edit: Cycling

Netflix or Amazon Prime


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Netflix, although at the moment, Prime has more films that I want to watch. Netflix has a better interface, as well as some comedy specials like Patton and Chappelle that Prime doesn't have.

Video gaming or retro video gaming


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Video gaming

Spielberg or Kubrick


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kubrick

KISS or Queen?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

queen

Kurt Cobain or Jim Morrison


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Cobain

The Pixies or The Smiths?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

The Smiths

AC Milan or Inter


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Milan

Harley Quinn or Mystique


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Harley Quinn. Long live the Quinn.

Tomb of Dracula or Werewolf by Night?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tomb of the son of the dragon.






or






:mark: :dance :mark: :dance :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Four Horsemen \m/

Thrash Metal or Power Metal


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Correct.

I don't know what to say, because Metallica and Megadeth are Thrash, but those are the only thrash bands I listen to, and I love them more than any power metal band (Metallica at least, Megadeth it depends on the day). I don't care about Anthrax, I don't care about Slayer, I don't care about Exodus. I listen to more Power Metal, so I'll say Power Metal as a genre. Blind Guardian, Edguy, Dragonforce, HammerFall, etc.

Besides, the 90's Metallica albums aren't even thrash.

Anyway

Infinity War or Black Panther. Voice your displeasure over the Academys decision here!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Infinity War and it ain't even close.

Io Shirai or Charlotte Flair?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I know you only picked Infinity War because Doctor Strange is in it. I wish it wasn't so, but at least you're right.

Io Shirai vs Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Io didn't beat her wife.

Bad Religion vs Ramones


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I would pick it, Strange or no Strange. Black Panther was a decent actioner, Infinity War was an event. 

Strange is a major plus, tho.

Ramones 

"Macho Man" Randy Savage or Kairi Sane?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I know, I just wanted to try you to show some appreciation for some of the other heroes, since you never talk about Cap, Iron Man, Thor, erc.



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Io didn't beat her wife.
> 
> Bad Religion vs Ramones


Good for her. Austin is a better pro wrestler. 

I should pick Savage but I'll pick Kairi for God even knows what reason. She's not Asuka, not even close. Maybe just my bias against old wrestling. I know Savage is a better talker and more charismatic, but I never got into the old guys from the 80's. Just never did. 

Ric Flair or Hulk Hogan


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Good for her. Savage is a better pro wrestler tho. ))

Flair.

crossfit or bodybuilding


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I just said he was better than her...

I don't bother with either.

Cheese or milk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The rest of the world praises the other guys. They don't need me. Strange was my favorite since I was a lad.

Cheese.

Hikaru Shida or Asuka?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Shida.

2K Sports vs EA Sports


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

2K

Roald Dahl or Douglas Adams?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Don't know either.

CM Punk or Chris Jericho



Doctor Phantom said:


> The rest of the world praises the other guys. They don't need me. Strange was my favorite since I was a lad.
> 
> Cheese.
> 
> Hikaru Shida or Asuka?


So you're not a fan of anything that's popular? Explains a lot. 

Then stop praising Harley. The rest of the world praises her. She doesn't need you. I don't need to hear it either.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I like plenty of things that are popular. I don't feel strongly enough about the others to post about them. They're fine. I like their world, but I'm not drawn to them the way I'm drawn to Strange. 

I do love Hulk and Spidey, tho.

Plus, Strange is not unpopular.

And no. Harley is awesome.

:y2j

Harley Quinn or Clea?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Chris Jericho

Watching the Rumble or not Watching the Rumble tonight?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not watching. :woo

Working or posting here?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Posting here

Robert Heinlein or Philip K Dick


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Heinlein 

Robert Bloch or August Derleth?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Odd pick

August Derleth

Dune or Lord of the Rings


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

They're both overrated, but I think Heinlein is an interesting figure. That's not to say that I like him, but I am intrigued by him. As authors, both of them can :goaway.

Lord of the Rings.

Ray Bradbury (the GOAT) or Isaac Asimov


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ray Bradbury

Fracoise Hardy or Clea


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doctor Phantom said:


> They're both overrated, but I think Heinlein is an interesting figure. That's not to say that I like him, but I am intrigued by him. As authors, both of them can :goaway.
> 
> Lord of the Rings.
> 
> Ray Bradbury (the GOAT) or Isaac Asimov


Whats your issue with them. Heinlein I can atleast understand though.

Ray Bradbury

Edit: Clea
William Gibson or Harlan Ellison


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dick's prose was just awful to me; brilliant ideas undone by dreadful writing. Heinlein's writing is very self-indulgent and his political and sociological beliefs are... controversial for a reason. However, it has been decades since I've read either one's work. Perhaps I should give them another try. 

Ellison, another controversial figure.

Here's something less controversial:

Raimi's Spider-Man or The Amazing Spider-Man?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doctor Phantom said:


> Dick's prose was just awful to me; brilliant ideas undone by dreadful writing. Heinlein's writing is very self-indulgent and his political and sociological beliefs are... controversial for a reason. However, it has been decades since I've read either one's work. Perhaps I should give them another try.
> 
> Ellison, another controversial figure.
> 
> ...


I like Dick's work. Not all of it mind you. Electric Sheep still holds up well as does many of his short stores.

Not really controversial: Raimi's Spider-Man

Raimi's Spider-Man vs MCU Spider-Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MCU... character-wise.

Donald Duck or Daffy Duck?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Daffy
Power Ranger or Super Sentai


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

super sentai

Lex Luthor or Loki


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lex Luthor


The Super Bowl or Wrestlemania


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

WrestleMania and it ain't even close.


Wrestling or superhero media?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Superheroes


The eternal question:
Tits or ass


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ass. No idea why, though, I used to be a tit guy. I say "used to be" like I'm now like ", meh, tits fucking suck". No, but now I prefer ass.

Which ending will suck more, Avengers: End Game or Game of Thrones season 8.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Game of thrones season 8, the actors are legit not talking it up at all. I just hope that the rumored spoilers aren't true.

Tony Soprano or Walter White


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tony

Galactus or Thanos?

AND

What is wrong with you?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Galactus

Deathstroke or Deadpool


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Deathstroke


Dick Grayson or Jason Todd


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dick.

Doctor Strange or Magik?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Strange

Rhea Ripley or Toni Storm


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rhea Ripley

Playstation or Xbox


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Playstation

Uncharted or Tomb Raider



Nostalgia said:


> Rhea Ripley


Blasphemy :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I would've picked Rhea...

Tomb Raider 

Mayu Iwatani or Toni Storm?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mayu Iwatani

Sorry Toni, but you're up against a G.O.A.T.

:sadbecky

Jill Valentine or Clea?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nope.

Jill Valentine or Clea?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Just for that Im picking Jill Valentine

Cloak and Dagger or the runaways


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Both are good... going with the Runaways. I'm really high on Nico Minoru.

GOAT Sakura or GOAT Hsien-Ko?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Sakura

Shao Kahn or Kazuya Mishima


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SK

GOAT Harley Quinn or GOAT Poison Ivy?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The GOAT Harley Quinn of course 










Jean Grey or Raven?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Jean.

Hiroshi Tanahashi or Okada.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Raven

EDIT:

Okada

Stephen Strange and Clea or Stephen Strange and someone who's not Clea?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Strange and Clea, Tanahashi

Jill Valentine and her BFF Harley Quinn or Poison Ivy and her BFF Clea?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea and Ivy. My love for Clea is strong.

Asuka or Harley Quinn


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asuka

Poison Ivy or Harley Quinn


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Harley 

Kairi or Mayu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Why do I get the hard one? :sadbecky

I've never said Mayu... so Mayu.


It's so close!

Blondie or Siouxsie and the Banshees?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Siouxie

Phantom has been going against Kairi a lot recently.










Dreamcast or Gamecube


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gamecube


AC/DC or Guns N' Roses


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Why would you post that gif? :sadbecky

AC/DC 

Mary Elizabeth Winstead (MEW) :mark or Mew, the Pokeyman? :lauren


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Gamecube was always my system. It deserved better and had objectively one of the best controllers ever made Oof double ninja'd. Mew 151.

100 rat-sized elephants or 1 elephant-sized rat?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

One elephant-sized rat. I would call him "Sligguth" and I would ride him into battle.

Rhea Ripley or Peyton Royce?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Riptide

Earthquake or Tornado


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Robby the Robot or Gort?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Gort

Thunder Rock (Io Shirai & Mayu) or Io Shirai & Kairi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I think Kairi and Io have slightly better chemistry. 

But Thunder Rock is a great name.

Kyoko Inoue or Manami Toyota?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Toyota

Chigusa Nagayo or Lioness Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chigusa Nagayo

Aja Kong or Dump Matsumoto?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Aja

Meiko Satomura or Hiroyo Matsumoto?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Meiko's better... but, as WF's #1 Hiroyo fan, I must pick Hiroyo. Destroy!

Peach or Daisy :mark?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Daisy

Zelda or Daisy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

ZELDA

Mario or Luigi


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mario

"The List" Chris Jericho or Suit & Tie Chris Jericho


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:thelist

Boris Karloff or Bela Lugosi?

OR

Magik or Nico Minoru?

OR

Tails or Knuckles?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Lugosi, Magik, Tails

Sonic and Tails or Mario and Luigi?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Mario Brothers

Martin or Lewis?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Martin

Hana Kimura or Mandy Rose?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Why is that even a question? Hana Kimura.:mark

Hikaru Shida or Syuri?










OR

DCAU Harley Quinn or DCEU Harley Quinn?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Shida, DCAU Harley










Kagetsu or Io Shirai?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shida... :lenny

Kagetsu 

Kate Micucci or Riki Lindhome?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I knew you would pick against Io :thelist

Lindhome

"Surfer" Sting or "The Crow" Sting


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm not on #TeamIo. Sorry. I just called her the Ringo of the Stardom Three...

We still cool? :hmm

Surfer

Asuka or Io?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Asuka

Ruby Riott or Carmella


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Asuka, by a wide margin but I'm still #TeamIo.

EDIT: Ruby

Carole King or Janis Joplin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

King.

Wanda Jackson or Janis Martin?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asuka

This thread or that thread?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That.

Always that.

Doctor Phantom or Clea?

Choose wisely...


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Clea

This section or that section :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

This one

Bowser or King Dedede


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Bowser

Dino Crisis or Parasite Eve


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

DINO CRISIS :mark #TeamRegina

Jill Valentine or Claire Redfield?

Bye, guys. Green rep for Jill!


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I dont take bribes claire renfield

Jeff jarret or the hockey tonks man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

> the hockey tonks man


Luis Buñuel or Jean Cocteau?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jean Cocteau

Anthony Hopkins or Harrison Ford?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Harrison Ford


Italy or Greece


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Both.

Suspiria (1977) or Suspiria (2018)?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

1977, even though I'm never seeing either. 

Drederick Tatum or Mike Tyson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tatum.

Brother Voodoo or Shadowman?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

None

Staci Doll or Loredana Chivu 

https://www.instagram.com/realstacidoll/
https://www.instagram.com/loredanachivu_official/


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Neither.

Macbeth or Hamlet?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Macbiff

Buffy or Faith


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Faith

Glorificus (Glory) or Cordelia Chase


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Glory!

Lorne or Andrew


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lorne

Anya Jenkins or Oz?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Anya Jenkins

Angel or Spike


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Neither

Darla or Drusilla


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Drusilla

This thread helped me pick my current sig. :anna



The Dark Phoenix Saga or Days of Future Past (comic)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Days of future past

Venom or Spawn


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Spawn

The Office UK vs The Office US


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Venom, UK.

MARY JANE OR GWEN STACY?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

MJ

Dave Chappelle or Eddie Murphy?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:thelist

Tough one. Going with Chappelle, tho.

Io Shirai or Toni Storm?

Green rep for Mayu Iwatani. :anna


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Eddie Murphy

Toni Storm

Garfield or Marmaduke


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Garfield

Cloak or Dagger?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

You are evil.
Cloak

Vincent Price or Bela Lugosi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Uncle Vinnie. Sorry, Bela. :sadbecky

Frankenstein or The Wolfman?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Frankenstein

Macaroni and cheese or mashed potatoes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

So hard...

Mashed potatoes.

The Wasp or Peyton Royce?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The wasp

Tina Turner or beyonce


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Tina

Prince or Freddie Mercury?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Good ol' Freddie.

Bootsy Collins or Larry Graham?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Hehe bootsy Collins

Meryl Streep or kate winslett


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Streep 

Sephiroth or Ganondorf?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Ganon

Tommy Vercetti or Carl Johnson?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carl

Leslie Caron or Cyd Charisse?


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Cyd Charisse

Preferred long-haul travel - Plane or Car?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Plane

better sandwich meat, roast beef or honey turkey


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Roast Beef

Limp Bizkit or Slipknot?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm not a fan of either but I'll say Slipknot.

George Carlin or Bill Hicks?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Bill Hicks because he looks like the GOAT Alex Jones

GOAT Alex Jones or Joe Rogan?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The guy that isn't Alex Jones.

Denzel Washington or Samuel L. Jackson?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Samuel L. Jackson


Ronda Rousey or Charlotte Flair


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Charlotte is the better performer all round. 

Reigns or Batista?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Drax

Harley Quinn or Raven?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Raven

Megatron vs Cy-Kill


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Megatron

Brother Voodoo or. Shadowman?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Brother Voodoo

X-Men or Teen Titans?


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

X-Men

In Star Trek: Voyager - Seska or Suder?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Seska 

Godzilla or King Kong?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

King Kong

Mia Maffia or Bailey Paris?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

First one.

Doctor Strange or Clea? :sadbecky


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Strange.

FF VII or FF IX?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

VII

Mass Effect series or Metal Gear series?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Metal Gear Series

Ozzy or Dio as Black Sabbath's frontman?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dio

Pizza or Tacos


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ugh. So hard.

Pizza, I guess.

Kumi Mizuno or Megumi Odaka?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Megumi Odaka

Nao Nagasawa or Ayumi Kinoshita


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nao Nagasawa

Akira Takarada or Nick Adams?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nick Adams, whoever that is.

Nick Adams vs Mortal Kombat 11


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

MK 11

Mortal Kombat 11 or Shadow of the Tomb Raider


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

MK11

MK11 vs DMC5


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

DMC5

Resident Evil or Silent Hill


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

RE

Resident Evil or Batman Arkham


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Resident evil or evil dead


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Y'all, this ain't that kind of game...

Evil Dead :sadbecky


The Shadow or The Spider?


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

^ I know that. :becky

The Shadow

The Shadow or Dracula


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Dracula


Big Wheel -OR- Green Machine?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Big Wheel

Baseball or Soccer


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Baseball


Dolores O'Riordan -OR- Andrea Corr?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Dolores

Valerie Poxleitner (Lights) or Claire Boucher (Grimes)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Valerie


Rob Zombie -OR- His little brother, Spider One?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Robert Zombie.

Infinity War or Endgame?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Infinity War for the entire movie front to back, Endgame for the last hour and sticking the landing (almost) perfectly.

Is that a copout? I guess it is. Right now I'm emotional so I'll say Endgame. That final hour, man. That final hour is the greatest hour that has ever been in a comic book movie. Bar none.

Shazam! or Aquaman?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shazam!

Marvel Superheroes or Pokemon?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pokemon vs Zelda


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Pokemon vs Dragonballz


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Getting the threads mixed up. :side: 


Pokemon.


Music from video games or music from movies?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Music from video games have a better score imo.

Orochimaru or Itachi Uchiha?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oreomarshmallow 

Godzilla or Drogon?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Drogon. 

Jon or Dany


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Jon 

Last episode of Game of Thrones or last episode of LOST?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOT

David Bowie or KISS?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

David Bowie

Spaghetti or Black eye peas


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Spaghetti even though I can't stand it tbh.

Halo or Gears of War.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Halo

Doom Patrol or Defenders?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doom Patrol

Cheese Pizza or Pepperoni Pizza


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Cheese.

Raw or Smackdown? (RA era)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

RAW by far


Hollywood Rock or Corporate Rock


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

StylesClash90 said:


> Cheese.
> 
> Raw or Smackdown? (RA era)


:nikki2

Corporate Rock
Coffee or Tea


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Corporate Rock all the way.

Western Mortician Undertaker or Original Deadman Undertaker?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Neither

Cathy Kelley or Charly Caruso


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I guess Cathy.

Stones or Beatles?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I really don't like either, but Stones


Godzilla vs Gamera


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Goji

Star Wars or Lord of the Rings?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Star Wars

Babylon 5 or Battlestar Galactica


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Battlestar 

Mummies or zombies?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mummies

Pet Pig or Pet Chicken


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Pet Chicken

This Spider-Man suit







or that suit


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Easily. That is the greatest Spider-Man suit ever created. I have issues with some of the design elements of Marvels, like the logo, although it's still a somewhat faithful representation. Although, and in addition to my Raimi suit point, Spider-Man should never have black on his outfit. Red and blue are the correct colors. 

Fun fact, this is my desktop wallpaper. Before this picture was posted, btw. Going a few weeks back I found this and made it my wallpaper. 

Ok, the tired question

Spider-Man PS4 or Batman: Arkham City?


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Spider-Man PS4. Both are GOAT superhero games though.

GTA or Red Dead?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Red Dead.

Scarlet Witch or Zatanna?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Zatanna. I don't care about either, so I'll just default to the company I prefer. 

Green Lantern Corps or Sinestro Corps?


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Green Lantern Corps

Game of Thrones season 8 or Dexter season 8?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

They're both bad.










Once Upon a Time... in Hollywood or Bruce Lee?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bruce Lee

Doctor Strange or Kairi Sane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oof. Someone's been paying attention...










Strange. :sadbecky


Lena Luthor or Chris Jericho?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Chris Jericho



Chicken or Hot Dogs


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Chicken

PS4 or Xbox One


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Xbox One

Nintendo Switch or Xbox One


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

switch

mario vs zelda


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Mario 

Hulk Hogan or Ric Flair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ric Flair

WrestleMania or SummerSlam


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

WrestleMania 

Steve Austin or The Rock


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Steve Austin

Red or Green


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Red

The music of the 80s or the 90s


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

80s


Coffee or Tea


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Tea

Nic Cage or Edward Norton


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Nic Cage

HBO or Showtime?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

HBO

MMA or Soccer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Football.

Nichols and May or Garfunkel and Oates?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Both.

Winona Ryder or Asuka?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Our lady of perpetual misuse, Asuka

Ra's Al Ghul or Shao Kahn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ghul. Easily.

The damn wiener kids from Stranger Things or the damn wiener kids from IT (2017)?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I'll say Stranger Things.


Which wrestling move is more stupid:

The Russian Leg Sweep or Old School by The Undertaker


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Old School

Biscuits or Chocolate?


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

For sure chocolate.

PS4 or XBox?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

PS4 

Better Wrestler: Shayna Baszler or Sonya Deville?


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Sonya Deville

Waffles or Pancakes?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Citizen Kane or Blacula?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Isnt the answer obvious? Blacula

milk or lemonade?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Milk.

Hot or cold?


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Always cold.

Cake or Pudding?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cake

Australia or America?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Australia since I've been there before.

Jedi or Sith?


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Jedi

Yoga or Athletics?


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Yoga I guess.

Marvel or DC?


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Marvel if only for SpiderMan.

Books or Magazines?


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Books.

Cartoons or Live Action?


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

cartoons

ps3 or x360


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Xbox 360.

Liberal or Conservative?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

If I must, Liberal.

Ice cream or yogurt


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ice cream

Popcorn or nuts


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Ice Cream.









Fall or Spring?

Edit: I'd choose nuts.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Spring


PC Gaming or Console Gaming


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Arcades or bowling alleys with arcade machines.

Scarlet Witch or Zatanna?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Scarlett Witch I love me some Olsen

Fifty shades of gray or Twilight


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Neither, they both suck and are practically the same story


Alien or Predator


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Predator.

Blue or Purple?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Purple since purple has blue in it

Dakota Johnson or Elizabeth Olson


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Elizabeth Olson


Megatron or Cy-Kill


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Megatron. My very first Transformer figure.


Kung-Fu Hustle -OR- Shaolin Soccer?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Kung fu hustle by a smidge.

Shrimp tacos or fried chicken pizza


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shrimp tacos

Sony or Disney :mj2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Fuck them both



Burgers or Chicken


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Burgers

French revolution or Russian revolution


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

French.

Stranger Things or Doctor Strange?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Strange

Falcon or Bucky - Who should've been given the shield at the end of End Game?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mantis. :mark










Bucky 

Mary Marvel, the OG or Supergirl?

Judging! :mark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Based on your last answer, I don't know why I don't just say Live Wire. Supergirl.

Namor The Sub Mariner or Spock


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Spock


Rita or Lord Zedd


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The truth is there...

Rita

Starlord or Drax?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lord Zedd

EDIT - Quill.

Spider-Man 1 or Spider-Man 2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Spider-Man 2

Infinity War or Endgame


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Infinity War but the battle scene in End Game is better than anything in Infinity War. It makes me want to pick it. End Game has problems. Fat Thor is atrociously bad. The first half drags, the pace is slow, you have to see stuff you don't care about like Thor trying to stop Frigga's death just so you can set up that final amazing battle scene. Plus giving the shield to Falcon just because he's black was bullshit. Bucky was his BEST friend. Better than Sam. Cheap political BS. Anybody remember "I'm with you til the end of the line"? Yeah, he totally doesn't give Sam the shield. Sorry.

Iron Man or Captain America: The First Avenger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'll leave this here:










Infinity War

EDIT:

Cap.

Far From Mysterio or Homecoming... with no Mysterio?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wouldn't Homecoming be Far From Mysterio, since you know, Mysterio's not in it? ~___~ 

Far From Home.....probably. I need to see both again. I certainly popped for JK more than anything in Homecoming, but now it means nothing. 

Moon Knight or She Hulk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SILENCE!!!

Moon Knight. I'm hoping for some spooky stuff.

WandaVision :mark or Hawkeye :lauren?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kratosx23 said:


> Infinity War but the battle scene in End Game is better than anything in Infinity War. It makes me want to pick it. End Game has problems. Fat Thor is atrociously bad. The first half drags, the pace is slow, you have to see stuff you don't care about like Thor trying to stop Frigga's death just so you can set up that final amazing battle scene. Plus giving the shield to Falcon just because he's black was bullshit. Bucky was his BEST friend. Better than Sam. Cheap political BS.


Agree, Infinity War also has...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Best scene ever. I've gone deep on the meaning of that scene before. Deeper than I care to now, because I'm too lazy. It's beautiful villain psychology. His "love" for her is so delusional. The music is breathtaking too. An underrated aspect of MCU movies. When the Avengers all come together in End Game, it's the music that makes the magic in that moment. Alan Silvestri needs to win an Oscar for that score, and he won't and it's a damn shame.

WandaVision. I couldn't care less about Hawkeye training Kate Bishop. I'll still watch it, but I don't care.

The Loki show or the new Blade movie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blade. Dracula better be in it.

Doctor Strange in the Multiverse of Madness or Birds of Prey (and the Fantabulous Emancipation of One Harley Quinn)?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I highly doubt they're gonna give you Dracula in the first movie, unless this is literally a 1 film agreement, which I can't imagine. Marvel likes to build up to the big villains. Even the original Blade movies didn't do Dracula until Trinity.

Doctor Strange And The Mouthful Of Madness, the most needlessly convoluted title in the history of comic book movies. Obviously.

Spawn or Joker, in terms of your excitement for them in MK 11.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's such a fantastic title. It's the sort of nonsense you want to see emblazoned on the cover of Marvel Premiere.

By the by, JJJ was my second favorite thing in the Mysterio movie.

Joker

Poison Ivy or Swamp Thing?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

movies or comics?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm more excited for Joker in terms of the potential he can have for fatalities or brutalities in an R rated game. I'm actually more excited to play Spawn, because I think his gameplay in general will be better than Jokers, because we've seen Joker in Injustice and he doesn't exactly play very well. I think I'm gonna main Spawn when he's released, unless he completely sucks, which is hard to imagine since he can do almost anything, and he's gonna have zoning tools with his guns as well, which I need.

I think I'll go with Swamp Thing just because I don't like Poison Ivy in the grounded world of Gotham. She doesn't make sense as a Batman villain. IDK. I should probably have picked her.

EDIT - Movies because I can watch them. Comics in terms of what gives us better stories, generally at least. Not all the time.

Constantine or Dr. Doom


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doom



Mr Majestic or Homelander


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mr. Majestic

Frankenstein or King Kong?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Both.

Deadpool or Harley Quinn?










Disappoint me.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Deadpool


Dick Grayson or Jason Todd


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bad person.

Dick.










Mysterio or DC's Scarecrow?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Scarecrow. He had both Jeffery Combs and Robert England voice him


Zatanna or Scarlet Witch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ant-Man or The Wasp?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wasp


Mr Majestic or Hyperion


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hyperion

Gomdulla the Living Pharaoh










Or

The Living Mummy


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gomdulla the Living Pharaoh

Hyperion or Apollo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hyperion

(Yes, I get what you're doing.)

The Eternal Debate:

Swamp Thing or Man-Thing?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Swamp Thing


Hyperion vs The Sentry


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hyperion

Hyperion vs. Hugo Danner


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wait...let me roll a dice....

Hyperion

Ariana Grande or Billie Eilish


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ariana Grande

Hyperion or The Plutonian


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hyperion 


Françoise Hardy or Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness?










I'm judging you...


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Under duress Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness

Poseidon or Zeus (Olympus gods)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ignored and reported. :goaway

Poseidon. Hades is my boy, tho.

Persephone or Demeter?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I tried to choose right and failed :tear. Persephone of course

Hercules or conan the destroyer


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Throws a dice...

Hercules

Metallica or Megadeth


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hercules is the star of one of my favorite films.

Megadeth. 

Alice Cooper (band) or New York Dolls?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alice Cooper


Big Spoon or Little Spoon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Little spoon

Pistachios or almonds?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Almonds

Pecans or Macadamia nuts


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Macademia nuts

Hagen daaz or dannon?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hagen Daaz

Cole vs Gargano (Takeover: Canada) or Walter vs Bate (Takeover: Cardiff)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WALTER vs Bate 

The Fiend vs Wyatt Family leader Bray Wyatt


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wyatt Family leader Bray Wyatt. It is a character with more legs than The Fiend and it gives Wyatt more freedom and range.

Power Metal or Thrash Metal.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Power Metal. However, Metallica was considered Thrash Metal for their first 4 albums, and they're my second favourite band of all time after Iron Maiden, so I'd take them over power metal, but with the totality of the genre, I have to go with Power Metal. Especially right now when I'm SUPER into Blind Guardian in particular.

Kung Lao or Liu Kang


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kung Lao (at least I liked playing with him more back when I used to play MK).

AEW or NJPW


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

AEW. They have a women's division. 

Cheers or Frasier?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Fraiser 

Transformers or GI Joe


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Gi Joe even though they both had shitty movies

Greek/roman gods or Norse gods.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Greek/Roman

The Creature from the Black Lagoon or The Amphibian Man from The Shape of Water?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Creature from the Black Lagoon

More exited for Death Stranding or The Last of Us Part II?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Death Stranding

Who is the most charismatic woman in the world: Kate Micucci or Mary Elizabeth Winstead?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Asuka

New York City or London?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

New York. That's where the Sorcerer Supreme lives.










Teen Titans or X-Men?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

X-Men


Ninja Turtles or Power Rangers


----------



## YSL (Feb 22, 2019)

Both The Turtles and The Rangers have had their ups and downs so its hard to decide, i also grew up loving both but I'd have to go with The Ninja Turtles overall. 

Mexican Food or Chinese Food?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chinese food

Chocolate or strawberry?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Chocolate


Death or taxes


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Strawberry milkshakes delish

Death has the cooler journey 

Jack in the Box or Long John Silvers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jack in the Box

Sondheim or Lloyd Webber?

OR 

Spider-Man or Batman?


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Batman, though both are good.

Thor or the Silver Surfer?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Regan MacNeil or Carrie White?


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Carrie, I guess. :argh:

Dick Grayson or Jason Todd?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Jason todd

Angela baker or the djinn from wishmaster


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gotta go with Felissa.

Hammer Horror or Universal Monsters?


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

The hardest question period. I call a tie.

Maya Hawke or Robin Buckley


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Maya's not a slut so her

Toulon's puppets or Demonic toys


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Toulon's. They got, like, 3 fun films out of 'em.

Joan Jett or Debbie Harry?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Debbie

1990s or 2000s?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Lol loved Debbie in the tales from the darkside.

1990s , 2000s were over rated

Masturbation or hand job


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Masturbation

Long hair or short hair?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Short.










The Simpsons or Family Guy?


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

The Simpsons










Cloak or Dagger?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I love me some dagger but Cloak

Storm or Jean grey


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Since I love both of them and the X-Men so much, this really was a tough decision for me. But at the moment, I'm thinking Jean.

Jubilee or Kitty Pryde


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Magik :mark or Colossus?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Colossus

Kryptonian Supergirl or Earth Angel Supergirl


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

JOY as Magik, of course

This thread or the keep a word/change a word thread?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's dirty, D.

Harley and Some Other Dorks (Birds of Prey) or The King of Comedy remake starring The Joker?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The king of comedy remake

Last house on the left remake or The thing remake


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Thing remake










Evil Dead 1 or Evil Dead 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Do you mean John Carpenter's The Thing or the prequel with Mary Elizabeth Winstead?

Either way, The Thing.

The Thing from Another World is woefully underappreciated in 2019, tho.










EDIT: Evil Dead 2. 

Ingmar Bergman's entire filmography or the Marvel Cinematic Universe?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

MCU but I should say ingmar since that waould make me seem smarter.

Halloween 3 or nightmare on elm street 2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Halloween 3

Since no one answered before


Kryptonian Supergirl or Earth Angel Supergirl


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hep... I would have picked Marvel and I love Bergman.

Kryptonian.

Harley Quinn, best new super-character of the '90s or Stupid Deadpool?

Should I log off and work?


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Definitely Kryptonian Supergirl

Wonder Woman or Wonder Girl


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> Hep... I would have picked Marvel and I love Bergman.
> 
> Kryptonian.
> 
> ...


Harley is, hands down. I just don't really care for Deadpool.

Just do your work I suppose.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

But I don't want to...

Wonder Woman

Hep: 

Jarvis in Final Chapter or Jarvis in Jason Lives?

Ma:

DCAU Harley or Robbie Quinn?

Everyone else:

Vampires or werewolves?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Vampires



Conner Kent or Jon Kent


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> But I don't want to...
> 
> Wonder Woman
> 
> ...


While I do love final chapter more, Jarvis in Jason lives owns

Connor Kent

the tommy Jarvis trilogy or the Nancy/heather langkampf trilogy


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Jon Kent

Songbird or Warbird


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> But I don't want to...
> 
> Wonder Woman
> 
> ...


But Phantom, choosing between two different iterations of Harley is legitimately the hardest decision period. I call it a tie.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I gotta go with the Nancy trilogy, but that Jarvis trilogy is good times.










Dawn of the Dead (original) or Zombi 2?

I'm out.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Dawn of the Dead

Air conditioners or heaters


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Air conditioners

@Ma-Trish Reloaded, to LIV or not to LIV?


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

We must always LIV. 

@Dolorian 1989 or Lover


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ma-Trish Reloaded said:


> @Dolorian 1989 or Lover


1989 is my favorite of hers but Lover is great, I think it may be my second favorite.

Born to Die or Ultraviolence


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Tom Selleck or Burt Reynolds


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Burt.


John Candy -OR- Dom Deluise?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

John Candy

Cats or Dogs?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Both are precious.

H.G. Wells or Jules Verne?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Wells

Meryl streep or jack Nicholson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Legitimately tough. I guess Jack. He's in two of my favorite movies.

Harley Quinn or Mysterio from Spider-Man?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> 1989 is my favorite of hers but Lover is great, I think it may be my second favorite.
> 
> Born to Die or Ultraviolence


Born to Die. That's the only one I've listened to.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Harley Quinn, no question.

SVR 06 or SVR 07


Dolorian said:


> 1989 is my favorite of hers but Lover is great, I think it may be my second favorite.
> 
> Born to Die or Ultraviolence


Probably Born to Die, but I love Ultraviolence too. I should go and listen to all of her albums today.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SVR 07

Raw 2 or SmackDown! Here Comes The Pain?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

HCTP by a mile.

RE4 or RE2 REmake?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

RE2 REmake

Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 2 or 3?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pro Skater 2. 3 looks mostly unfamiliar to me, I'm not recognizing the maps. 2 is the one I played over and over and over again.

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Coca Cola is miles tastier.

Albert Wesker or Dante(DMC)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dante.

Franz Kafka or Kurt Vonnegut?


OR

One Piece or Pirates of the Caribbean?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kurt Vonnegut

One Piece


Mountain Dew or Crab Juice


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'll take the crab juice.

France Gall or Françoise Hardy?











ORRRRRRRRR...

Edward Scissorhands or Beetlejuice?


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Beetlejuice for sure.

Poison Ivy or Mad Hatter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Poison Ivy... but I think Tetch is the most underappreciated of Batman's major rogues.











Snickers or Butterfinger?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Snickers

Mars or Twix


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Twix

Leslie Caron 










or

Cyd Charisse


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Leslie Caron

Burgess Meredith







or Jack Klugman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

BTW Meredith in _Printer's Devil_ is my favorite fictional Devil.










_Ghostbusters_ or _Beetlejuice_?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Neither really struck too much of a chord with me but Beetlejuice. I at least appreciated it on some level. Ghostbusters just wasn't funny or entertaining. 

Spider-Man or The Joker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

_The Big Lebowski_ or _The Hateful Eight_?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Don't like either but gun to the head: Lebowski

Adams family or the munsters


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That was posted with Kratos in mind.

Addams Family. A stupid amount of my life has been dedicated to the Family.

I'm going to IHOP on Friday just to check out their Addams Family-inspired menu.










That is definitely going to kill me...

The Headless Horseman or Ghost Rider?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lebowski, I think. IDK.



> Don't like either


:bunk

Ghost Rider. Definitely.

Superman or Doctor Fate


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Superman

Black Sabbath or Motörhead


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dio or Ozzy?

Also, Black Sabbath. 

Aladdin Sane or The Thin White Duke?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Aladdin Sane

Nice peter or Epic Lloyd?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Are those the cats who do the rap battles?

Peter, I guess.

The Haunted Mansion or Pirates of the Caribbean?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Pirates of the carribean that one doesn't have a shitty eddie murphy movie attached to it.

Wes Craven or Roman polanski


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Wes Craven

Top Cat or Scooby Doo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Scooby-Doo.

Kate Micucci or Asuka? Who is the most charismatic woman in the world?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Well, neither, but for this question, Kate micucci 

Cory Feldman or Thom matthews


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Both. 

Riho or Asuka?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

You kidding me bro? Asuka by far, Rhio isn't even good. Asuka shits all over everyone in AEW with the exception of Jericho, Mox & MJF. Their women's division is piss poor.

Is this winner stays on? I forget. Fuck it. 

Asuka or CM Punk


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Asuka

Both is not an answer so again

Cory feldmans jarvis or thom matthews jarvis


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fine.

Character-wise, the Feldman one


Nancy Thompson or Alice Johnson?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> You kidding me bro? Asuka by far, Rhio isn't even good. Asuka shits all over everyone in AEW with the exception of Jericho, Mox & MJF. Their women's division is piss poor.
> 
> Is this winner stays on? I forget. Fuck it.
> 
> Asuka or CM Punk



No division with Hikaru Shida is completely devoid of merit.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> Fine.
> 
> Character-wise, the Feldman one
> 
> ...


If dream child didn't happen, this would be a much easier answer. Alice had one of the most if not the most epic and believable character transformations of any final girl and while Nancy is great to, based solely off dream warriors, Im going with Alice.

Dr Giggles or Chucky.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> You kidding me bro? Asuka by far, Rhio isn't even good. Asuka shits all over everyone in AEW with the exception of Jericho, Mox & MJF. Their women's division is piss poor.


Riho sucks yet some people are hyping her as being good. Her offense is garbage and she has the Kelly Kelly/Apollo Crews generic smiling babyface gimmick. The most overrated person in AEW imo. Agree about AEW's women's division.



Hephaesteus said:


> Dr Giggles or Chucky.


Chucky

Randy Marsh or Winnie the Pooh


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Riho is precious! You leave that little cherub alone! 

Definitely Winnie the Pooh.

Here's a classic:

Freddy or Jason?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Freddy Krueger obvs

Since we're doing movie matchups 

Predator or Alien


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Based on only seeing the first movie of each, Predator. They are both bad films, though. 

Dracula (Castlevania) or Ganondorf


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Negged.

Dracula.

Dracula (Lugosi) or Frankenstein (Karloff)?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Kratosx23 said:


> Based on only seeing the first movie of each, Predator. *They are both bad films, though.*
> 
> Dracula (Castlevania) or Ganondorf












Dracula

Batman 1989 or Batman Begins?


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Batman 89

Apple juice or Orange juice


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Orange Juice no doubt.

Monday Night Football or Monday Night Raw


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

RAW

Rose the Hat ("Doctor Sleep") or Robin Buckley ("Stranger Things")


Ooh! This is gonna be a popular one, I can tell you that! :mark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Dracula
> 
> Batman 1989 or Batman Begins?


No. They're bad.

Rose The Hat

Disney+ or Netflix


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Sigh Predator hate aint natural.

Netflix, Disney's a one trick pony right now. 

Jim Cornette or Vince Russo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jim Cornette

Predator hate should be natural. 

The Fiend or Daniel Bryan

This is a risk, but whatever.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You hate everything good!

(Don't bring up Asuka! You know I use hyperbolic language!) 

The Fiend.

Joker (2019) or Taxi Driver?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> You hate everything good!
> 
> (Don't bring up Asuka! You know I use hyperbolic language!)
> 
> ...












Joker. I wasn't a fan of Taxi Driver when I saw it. Didn't even finish the last half hour in full. I saw him shoot himself.....I think. 

Joker or The King of Comedy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka gifs get likes.

King of Comedy. Go ahead and lob your tomatoes.

Actually finishing this document for work or posting nonsense on WF?

OR

Baby Yoda or Gizmo from Gremlins?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Finishing your document for work.

The Child (which is all that he's known as so far) aka baby Yoda.

Aquaman or Black Panther (the movies)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Black Panther easily.

Meryl streep or Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Streep and it ain't close!


"Creepshow" is a Stephen King movie or "Creepshow" isn't a Stephen King movie?


Don't answer this, 
@virus21!


REMINDER: He wrote the screenplay! He adapted two of his own short stories! He starred in a segment!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It is, Virus! It freakin' is!


"Doctor Sleep" or "Doctor Strange?"


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Strange, since I have seen it

Megatron or Galvatron


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Starscream.

Or Megatron.

Catra or Evil-Lyn?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Evil-Lyn

G1 or Beast Wars


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

G1

I know, virus. I know.

Skeletor or Hordak?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Skeletor


Skeletor or Mumm-Ra


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ooh, tough.

I love a malefic mummy, but Skeletor is the man...

Skeletor.

Vigo or Gozer?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Vigo but mostly cuz Im over the stay puff marshmellow man.

The toxic avenger or The swamp thing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Swamp Thing.

(Sorry, Toxie. I still love the Monster Hero.)

Elsa or Anna?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Elsa

Spawn or Witchblade


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Witchblade.

Edward or Jacob: who's dreamier?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Umm... Edward, I guess.


Martha or Rose: Who's dreamier?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Martha.

Lydia Deetz or Wednesday Addams?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Lydia.


Lydia Deetz -or- Mina Harker?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mina I guess.


Zack Morris or Eric Cartman


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Eric


Harryhausen -or- Baker?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Barker

Alex trebeck or pat sajack


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Harryhausen.

Trebek.

Mighty Joe Young or Son of Kong?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Might Joe young

Blade or Baby oopsie daisy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blade, obviously.

Full Moon or Troma?

OR

Monsters or superheroes?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Monsters.

Françoise Hardy or Asuka?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asuka

The old forum or the new forum


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wrong.

The new one. It'll be much easier to leave this place.


Death Stranding or Charlotte Flair?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Charlotte Flair

Asuka in tag team with Kairi or Asuka vs Kairi?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Asuka vs. Kairi


Alcoholic or teetotaler?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

teetotaler. Same thing but that's the cooler word.

Fat Albert or Peter Griffin


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Peter Griffin

Toyota Land Cruiser or Cadillac Escalade


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The one on the left.

Best Character of 2019: Rose the Hat or Robin from Stranger Things?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Rose.

Godzilla - or - King Kong?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Godzilla

Kelly Kapowski or Valerie Malone


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kelly

A Charlie Brown Christmas or How the Grinch Stole Christmas (1966)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Grinch

Tito santanna or Ricky the dragon steamboat


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Definitely Ricky.


Going back to the Grinch...

Grinch animated -or- Grinch live-action?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Christmas (2019) or sweet, sweet death?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Death

DC or Marvel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tough. But...










This Island Earth without stupid robot commentary or This Island Earth with stupid robot commentary?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Both are entertaining. And MST3k didn't pick that movie, the studio did

Supergirl or Power Girl


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MST3k BAD!

Supergirl.

Zatanna or Power Girl?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

MST good. So hush!

I'll say Power Girl. Z at least is in comics right now

Days of Future Past or God Loves, Man Kills


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm going to go with GLMK. It has a bit more weight to it. 

The Long Halloween or Arkham Asylum: A Serious House on Serious Earth?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

And hasn't been rehashed to death

The Long Halloween

Secret Wars(Original) or Crisis on Infinite Earths


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Crisis

Halloween (1978) or The Thing (1982)?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Halloween.

Which movie made less sense: Halloween 3 Season of the Witch -or- Highlander 2 The Quickening?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Highlander 2

SNES or Genesis


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

SNES

Street Fighter series or Mario Kart series


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

You aint even trying with that. Stre--

Just kidding Mario Kart series.

Mortal combat or tekken


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You got me good, Hep...

Mortal Kombat










Christmas Vacation or Scrooged?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Always murray scrooged.

Luke skywalker or joker better hamil role?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Joker.

Current Simpsons or Rick and Morty


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Current Simpsons.


CHOKE ON YOUR RAGE!!!

A Christmas Carol by Charles Dickens or The Gift of the Magi by O. Henry?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

O henry had one good story and the gift wasn't it, so a Christmas carol by default.

The ghost of Christmas past of the ghost of Christmas future?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ghost of Christmas future.

Super Smash Bros series or Mortal Kombat series


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Super Smash Bros series

The Last Jedi or Rise of Skywalker?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Last Jedi and it ain't even close! It's actually a pretty decent movie that tried to do something fresh with an old franchise; Rise of Skywalker was just schlock. 

Unlike the Simpsons post above, I actually believe what I have written. Last Jedi is fantastic filmmaking. And if you doubt Johnson's talents, watch Knives Out. 

The X-Files or Supernatural?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

X-Files

Suspiria (1977) or Bride of Frankenstein (1935)

@The Phantom...


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Bride of Frankenstein. 

Phantom must be smoking some o that good shit.

Ben Shapiro or Alex Jones


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Ouch

Zeus or Odin


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Zeus.


Aquaman -or- Namor?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Namors my bro

Flash or Hermes


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Hermes.


Gremlins -or- Critters?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Gremlins. Critters did nothing for me.

Chucky or Leprechaun ( Warwick Davis's Lep not hornswoggle's).


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chucky

Dragon Quest or Final Fantasy?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

PS1 or N64


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

N64

Sarah Michelle Gellar in Cruel Intentions

Or

Rachel McAdams in Mean Girls


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

McAdams

Mary Elizabeth Winstead: Queen of Queens as Huntress: Adorkable Murder Machine or Stupid Deadpool?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Stupid deadpool

Chris tucker in fifth element or Jesse eisenberg in batman vs superman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No.

No, I won't accept that. Thread closed. Game over.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Chris Tucker easily the guy cracked me up in Fifth Element.

House Lannister or House Stark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Seriously, are we going to allow folks to choose the wayward path of Deadpool over the righteous way of Autistic Huntress?! I will not stand for such impropriety! 

Lannister

Billie Eilish: The Future of Pop Music or Taylor Swift?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Since Billie hasn't made any revenge songs that I know of, her.

King Kong Bundy or The Big show


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Big Show

Echosmith or Three 6 Mafia


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Three 6 Mafia 

Friends or HIMYM


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Your Mother... by a lot.

Joker (2019) or Taxi Driver?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Phantom dances to his own beat lolz.

Taxi driver

Hannibal the cannibal or Anton chigurgh


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hephaesteus said:


> Phantom dances to his own beat lolz.
> 
> Taxi driver
> 
> Hannibal the cannibal or Anton chigurgh


Are you around? Wanna help me with horror stuff?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hannibal.

Alexa Bliss and Nikki Cross or Autistic Huntress and Robin Buckley?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Autistic Huntress and Robin Buckley

Asuka and Mayu or Asuka and Kairi?

Dormammu wants you to make your choice, @The Phantom .


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka and Mayu

Charlotte Flair and Taylor Swift or Poppy and Simone Simons?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Charlotte and Tay...










This thread or the keep a word thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The one you created.


Huntress (The MEW One) or Robin Buckley?

OR...

Digimon or Pokemon?


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Huntress MEW.



Spoiler



Anyone who would choose Robin Buckley over MEW deserves a shiv to the kidney.










Fight me!



Pokemon

Plot twist for Phantom.

The Huntress MEW or Death Proof MEW?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Death Proof MEW

The Thing MEW or Final Destination MEW


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

D, we're no longer friends.

The Thing MEW.

Fargo MEW or 10 Cloverfield Lane MEW?


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

10 Cloverfield Lane MEW 

Scott Pilgrim vs. the World adorable cute dorky MEW or sexy serious agent of kicking ass Gemini Man MEW?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ramona. When I saw that film back in 2010, I told everyone that Winstead would become the biggest star in Hollywood.

I did not pursue a career in fortune telling.

More MEW or moving on?


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Is it even possible to have too much MEW?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I like this guy.

Smashed MEW or All About Nina MEW?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Smashed MEW

The moar MEW the better as far as I am concerned...

Faults MEW vs Sky High MEW


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sky High MEW

Black Christmas MEW or Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter MEW?










The person who breaks the MEW streak will be publicly executed.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter MEW

The Long Road Home MEW or Monster Island MEW










And yes, break the MEW streak at your own peril.

You'll be forced to go into Angela's Mansion in Night of The Demons (the original one not the crappy remake).


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Monster Island MEW

Live Free or Die Hard MEW or A Good Day to Die Hard MEW?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MEW Free or Die Hard.

Got a Girl MEW or BrainDead MEW?


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Got a Girl MEW










The Hollars MEW or The Parts You Lose MEW?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Me being shot in the head.

Pro wrestling or film


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I saw his name and my heart stopped.










Film.

Animation or live-action?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

live-action

The Mad Hatter or Rose The Hat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This one's actually rather difficult. Alice's Adventures in Wonderland was my favorite non-Sherlock Holmes book as a child and the 1951 film is an unequivocal masterpiece.

For the sake of staying on-brand...










Mel Brooks or Monty Python?

(Sophie's Choice for comedy nerds)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mel Brooks. Monty Python isn't funny. Granted, Robin Hood: Men In Tights is awful, and I haven't seen tons of Brooks but the little I've seen, I've laughed harder than I have at anything I've seen of Python. The Sheriff is near scene in Blazing Saddles is very funny, and Pizza The Hutt is a ridiculously stupid yet funny Star Wars joke. I tried to watch Holy Grail and I've heard some of the stuff in Life of Brian and I just don't find it funny.

DC or Marvel, AKA the "I don't know what else to put here so I'll put this so that I can just press send and go back to what I originally wanted to do" question.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

DC's stories, Marvel's characters.

Super Smash Bros or Mario Party?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Super Smash Bros

Mario or Pikachu


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Mario

Sonic or Luigi


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Luigi

Shayna Baszler or Toni Storm?


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Toni Storm

Asuka or Kairi Sane


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Toni Storm

Asuka or Kairi Sane


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asuka

Terminator 1 or Terminator 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Terminator #1 and it ain't even close.

AEW or NXT?

OR

Hikaru Shida or Riho?


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

AEW

Fast and Furious 7 or 8?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

7

Dragonquest VII or VIII?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

VIII I guess, haven't played either.

Gremlins 1 or Gremlins 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

1.

Joker (2019) or 1917?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Joker, EZ-PZ

The Shining (1980) or Halloween (1978)


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Halloween

Captain Marvel or the eternal defender of peace & love, Hyper Misao


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Captain Marvel


Harley Quinn or The Joker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Currently, Harley Quinn. There's still more to be done with her; Joker ought to be retired. He's become rather one-note.

Italian food or Mexican food?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Depends on my mood and the cook/place.

Jared Leto as The Joker or Harley's new man?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Harley's new man

Session 9 or Shutter Island


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Session 9.


Station to Station or Aladdin Sane?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Station to Station

Let Me In or Let The right One In


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Let the Right One In.

Taylor Swift or someone with talent?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Taylor and Billie are friends, your attempts to disturb the peace will not work, @The Phantom 

Rose the Hat continues to be disappointed.

Next!

Near Dark or The Lost Boys


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm not attempting to disturb anything.

And look at Taylor's half-hearted smile and Billie's smug satisfaction: it's an All About Eve situation. 

The Lost Boys

Midsommar or The Wicker Man (1973)?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Wicker Man (1973)

Even tho Florence Pugh is lovely

Warlock (1989) or Spellbinder (1988)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Warlock.

Rasputin: The Mad Monk (1966) or Dark Forces (1980)?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rasputin: The Mad Monk. Chris Lee's best Hammer performance. 

Clue or Candyland?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Candyland

Meredith Blake from the Parent Trap








Or

Glory from Buffy the Vampire Slayer


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Meredith Blake.

Predator 1987 or Alien 1979?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Predator 

Adventure Time or Regular Show?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Predator over Alien is a crime against humanity.

Adventure Time.

Sonic the Hedgehog or Super Mario World?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

SMW

Pizza Hut or Domino's


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Normally I would go with Pizza Hut, but Domino's allows you to swap out the roma tomato base sauce so you can make atrocities like BBQ, Alfredo, and mysterious White Sauce Pizza.

Domino's.

Reese's Pieces or Reese's Peanut Butter Cups?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Reese's Peanut Butter Cups

Eric Foreman.....I mean Topher Grace as Venom or Jared Leto as the Joker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oof. That's like Sophie's Choice but I want them to take both kids.

Bad Venom.


Verdi's Rigoletto or Verdi's Il trovatore?

OR


James Bond (your choice) or Black Widow?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rigoletto, Moore Bond.

Harley from Batman: The Animated Series or Harley from her solo cartoon?


----------



## incomplete moron (Nov 28, 2019)

neither
kratos or whoanma


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nope. 

Kairi Sane or Mayu Iwatani?


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Kairi Sane is phenomenal. :3










Rihanna or Beyoncé?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rihanna 

Casino Royal (2006) or Skyfall(2012)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Casino Royale. I dig that Eva Green.

Werewolves or vampires?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Werewolves

Blondes or Brunettes


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm fine with blondes, brunettes, raven haired, or red heads.

If I had to chose blondes I guess.

Wonder Woman or Harley Quinn


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Depends on what version of Harley, but I guess Wonder Woman. Definitely in the DCEU.

The Scarecrow in Batman: Arkham Knight or The Scarecrow in Batman Begins


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

BOP Harley is so much cooler than Gadot Wonder Woman. That's an unassailable fact. 

Suicide Squad Harley... eh.

Arkham Scarecrow

Greasepaint Joker or Bleached Joker?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bleached. The only true form. If he paints his face, he's elseworlds level.

Joker or Spawn in Mortal Kombat 11











I know Joker will lose and I actually agree.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

For me, it is a difficult decision. I was never particularly fond of Spawn... but I adore anything that gives Keith David work.

I'll go with Spawn. Keith David and Joker fatigue were the deciding factors.

Black Widow (2020) or Wonder Woman 1984?

EDIT:

New page? Here's something groovy:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ok. I kinda just asked who looked better based on the game footage but whatever, and yes, Keith David is the man. Among other things, he plays David Anderson in Mass Effect. You should play it.....

Wonder Woman 1984. I guess I should say Black Widow but the fact that the movie takes place between Civil War and Infinity War means that nothing is progressing.

Wonder Woman 84 or Eternals


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I played it! I downloaded it with Xbox Game Pass! I keep telling you that!

84

The Suicide Squad or Venom 2?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Venom 2

Classical or jazz


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

D with the wrong answer again...

That's actually rather difficult for me. I'm listening to classical right now, so I'll give it the point.

Black Widow or a superhero film without ScarJo?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Phantom said:


> I played it! I downloaded it with Xbox Game Pass! I keep telling you that!


Not the whole way through, though. Plus you never played 2. 2 is vastly superior to 1.....or anything.

You would really like it the more it goes on, because there are "strong female characters".

Scarlett Johansson is not in a lot of superhero movies I like, so the latter, of course.

T-800 Terminator or Metallo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Metallo

MEW or Shayna Baszler?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MEW

Birds of Prey Harley Quinn or Batman Animated Series Harley Quinn


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BTAS Harley Quinn

Batman TAS Two-Face or Batman TAS The Penguin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The one voiced by Paul "The GOAT" Williams.

Community or Parks and Rec?


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Allison Brie over fat Chris Pratt is the only answer that isn't treason.










Original Tommy's Chili Cheese Burger or In and Out Animal Style Burger?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

She's nice.

Tommy's. You must be in California. Or aware of Californian cuisine.

Street Fighter or Tekken?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

SF

Singles or Tag Team?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Singles

Steak or hamburger?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Steak by far

Raw, Smackdown, NXT

Draft yourself.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stardom

(NXT, I guess. I wanna watch creature features with Shotzi.) 

Leprechaun (the movie monster) or Chucky?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Chucky

ANOES Dream Warriors or TCM 1?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dream Warriors. And be a little more fucking helpful when you write these. I had to Google like hell just to find out what "ANOES" and "TCM" were. I guess it should've been obvious in retrospect but it really wasn't.

Mass Effect or Star Wars


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mass Effect: _"You exist because we allow it, and you will end because we demand it." _

Chess or Checkers


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Chess.


Khan: Classic -or- Updated?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fantasy Island over Doctor Strange.

Westerns or Chambara?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Westerns.


You're walking in the woods with your wife and child. Suddenly a poisonous snake comes out of nowhere and bites them both. Your First-Aid kit only has one dose of anti-venom in it.

Who lives? Your wife or your kid?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Snakes aren't poisonous; they're venomous. I would walk away to teach them the importance of proper word usage. 

The Last Jedi: Great Star Wars movie or the greatest Star Wars movie?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shut up, Phantom.

Leslie Caron film marathon or film noir marathon?

SOCIAL DISTANCING PARTY!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Film noir marathon

Häagen-Dazs or Baskin-Robbins


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Scoops Ahoy










The Omega Man or The Last Man on Earth (1964)?


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The Last Man on Earth 

Amy Santiago or Rosa Diaz?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Amy

REmake 3 Jill or REmake Jill










@The Phantom ...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I love new Jill's look, but I'm going to go with REmake.

Otto Preminger as Mr. Freeze or George Sanders as Mr. Freeze?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

An egregious typo was up for hours. I have shamed myself.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Otto

Lara Croft or Nathan Drake


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lara Croft.

Lesley Gore as Pussycat or Ricochet, D's Favorite Wrestler?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lesley

M.A.S.K. or The Centurions


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

M.A.S.K.

My Hero Academia or One-Punch Man?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The one with Froppy.

Jill Valentine or Harley Quinn?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jill Valentine

Reputation TAY or Lover TAY?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, I dig Lover's hair (very Harley), but Reputation is her magnum opus, so...

Reputation.

Hikaru Shida or Kairi Sane?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Hikaru Shida by a wide margin

(A)









Or

(B)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

B, Gadot is the best WW.

The \/\/itch or It Follows


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Why are you always wrong, D?

Lynda Carter is the way.

It Follows.

Shaun of the Dead or The World's End?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shaun, dorks.

Santo or Blue Demon?


----------



## The Illusive One (May 15, 2005)

I'm not familiar with either, so I'll go with Blue Demon because I like the color blue.

Batman (Christian Bale) or Batman (Adam West)?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Adam west

April ludgate or rosa diaz


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

April, of course.










Edgar Wright or Wes Anderson?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Edgar Wright

Gargoyles or DuckTales


----------



## The Illusive One (May 15, 2005)

Gargoyles. 

Kairi or Asuka?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

why not both? 
Alright, Alright. Asuka

hbo or showtime


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Showtime has never written me a check.

Fantastic Four or X-Men?


----------



## The Illusive One (May 15, 2005)

X-Men (But Dr. Doom is the GOAT.)

Android or iOS (iPhone)?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Believe it or not, I don't own a phone. Except for my two daughters I keep in touch with on Facebook, everyone I've ever known is dead. I have no one to call.


Best Robin: Grayson, Todd, Drake, or Wayne?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm sorry, man. I know what it's like to lose the people you love. (I've been experiencing that a lot lately.) Though a faceless stranger is no substitute for a proper companion, I do think of you and the rest of the folks here as friends. 

If you ever need somebody to talk to, send me a message.

Grayson all the way.

Captain Marvel (Shazam) or Captain Marvel (Danvers)?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Thanks, dude.











Shazam (mostly for the nostalgia from the old tv series)


Seeing how my head is still pounding from last nights drink-a-thon......

Booze: Lay off it for a while -OR- Screw it, you only live once - live it up!


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Lay off it for while

Gotta give your liver a break so you can have a long life of drinking lol

Funny because here in South Africa alcohol has been banned during lockdown. So all of us don't have a choice lol

Battle of the JDM Rally cars

Subaru Impreza WRX STI









Mitsubishi Evo


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Cheshire said:


> Believe it or not, I don't own a phone. Except for my two daughters I keep in touch with on Facebook, everyone I've ever known is dead. I have no one to call.
> 
> 
> Best Robin: Grayson, Todd, Drake, or Wayne?


Damn dude that's rough, specially at a time like this where it feels like making friends atleast in person is impossible. Hope you meet some people to keep you company!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Evo

T'Challa or Killmonger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

T'Challa.

Black Mask (Ewan McGregor) or Mysterio (Jake Gyllenhaal)?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mysterio, and good lord, it isn't even remotely close. Black Mask is a fucking goof in Birds of Prey And The Fantabulous Emancipation of one Harley Quinn. DC once again can't just put their characters on screen like Marvel does. They have zero respect for their characters. That's why Marvel is where they are and DC isn't.


Obi-Wan Kenobi (Ewan McGregor) or Mysterio (Jake Gyllenhaal)?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It sure was respectful, the way they killed off the Warriors Three in Thor: Ragnarok. Or how they sidelined Janet van Dyne, one of the first Avengers. Or turned Spider-Man into Iron Man's sidekick. Or how they handled The Mandarin. 

Black Mask was always a stiff in the comics. The movie version is a decided improvement. 

Mysterio... because he's Mysterio. 

Samurai or cowboys?


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Cowboys! 🤠🐎🤠

Brown sauce or Red sauce on a bacon sandwich?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's a serious question.

I say... brown sauce.

Lord of the Rings or Harry Potter?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Seen neither so lord of the rings cuz I at least liked the book

rambo or terminator


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Terminator by far.

Technical Wrestling vs High Flying spots.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Technical wrestling

Hal Wilkerson or Walter White


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hal.

Romero's Dead films or The Walking Dead?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

romero

Rob Zombie or rian johnson


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rian Johnson because he made Looper and Knives Out. I feel dirty for voting for the guy who made The Last Jedi. Incredibly dirty. But there you go.

War movies or Zombie movies


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

War Movies.

Angels or Demons?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Demons cuz Im evil

Bart Simpson or Stewie griffin


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bart Simpson

Better movie:
Wonder Woman or Black Panther


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Birds of Prey.


Fine. Black Panther.

Tokyo Drifter or Branded to Kill?

OR...

Seinfeld or Curb Your Enthusiasm?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Curb. "Hot take", as the kids say - Seinfeld isn't funny. Some of his stand up is witty, in a safe, really boring, observational way, but the show can't even get a snicker out of me. Curb is an all time great comedy show.

Harry Potter or Lord of The Rings


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Curb is vastly superior. Even at the time, I wasn't a huge Seinfeld fan. If I wanted sharp, irreverent humor back then, I would watch The Simpsons.

Lord of the Rings

Michael Myers or Leatherface?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

George Costanza is awesome. The best character on that show.

Michael Myers.

Al Bundy or Frasier Crane


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Al Bundy and its not even close.

Kramer or Leon


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kramer

Al Bundy or Fred Sanford


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fred Sanford.

The Marx Brothers or The Three Stooges?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Three Stooges




Xena








Or

Callisto


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Callisto

Persephone or Hera


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Hera

Aphrodite









Or

Discord


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I wrote a script based on the myth of Hades and Persephone.

Discord.

Blacula or Blackenstein?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I assume the script gave persephone more agency then the newer writings seem to do?

Blackula obv

Police academy or revenge of the nerds


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Nobody was interested.

Police Academy

Spaceballs or Star Wars?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

These are the same geniuses who try to paint Helen as a lovestruck victim, Im not surprised.

Spaceballs.

Married with Children or Modern Family


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Married with Children by light years.

The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air or Lois and Clark: The New Adventures of Superman


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Lois and Clark


Let's go for broke: Which one out of all (or at least "most") of the Supermen?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Christopher Reeve

Disney's Beauty and the Beast or Jean Cocteau's Beauty and the Beast?

(I'm already mad.)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Disney only if it's the cartoon and not the live-action one.


Disney's Hunchback or the 1939 version?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ugh. Typo. -_-

1939, the best.

Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs or Snow White and the Huntsman?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Gotta go with the cartoon again.


So, who has the better cartoons: Disney or Warner Bros.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Warner bros

Who killed roger rabbit or cool world?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Who Killed Roger Rabbit. Easily. 

Robin Hood or Hercules (Disney movies)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Robin Hood.

Becky Lynch or Scarlett Johansson?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Scarlett johansson

Athena or Aphrodite or Hera who gets the apple?


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Aww yeah, Time Warp Trio reference. Good times!

I'd give the apple to Hera. Once I obtain ultimate power in exchange, I'll have Athena become my subject as well as my wife, since she's a virgin and all. I'd pop her cherry and father a new breed of demigods to overthrow Mt. Olympus, just like Zeus and co. did to their parents in the Titanomachy. IDGAF about Aphrodite--she's a thot.

That being said, who'd you pick: Starfire or Lum the Invader?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lum. Definitely Lum.

The Three Colors Trilogy or The Three MCU Captain America Movies?


Already mad.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Three Colors Trilogy

Batman (1989) or Batman Returns (1992)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sophie's Choice. 

Batman (1989) is the better Batman movie (possibly the best), Batman Returns is a superior Tim Burton film. One is a pulpy actioner, the other is a macabre arthouse film masquerading as a superhero picture. If I had to pick one, it would be Returns. Returns feels like Tim Burton getting away with murder.

The Last of Us or Final Fantasy X?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Never played final fantasy so last of us just cuz of that.

Tyler durden or Jeffrey goines ( 12 monkeys)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jeffrey Goines

The Eternal Debate:

Daffy Duck or Donald Duck?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Daffy Duck

Jim Varney or Dwayne Johnson


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

phantom is the only one who would make that choice lolz

tough one but Dwayne johnson.

Achilles or thesus


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Achilles

Streaming or seeing a movie in theaters


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Theaters.

The Hex Girls or Josie and the Pussycats?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Hex girls

Michael Clarke Duncan's kingpin or Vince d'onfrio's

_already mad_


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Vincent D'Onofrio

Jon Bernthal Punisher or Ray Stevenson Punisher or Thomas Jane Punisher


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't see Dolph Lundgren...

Jon Bernthal.

White Lightning or Gator?










OR...

The Last Jedi or The Rise of Skywalker?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

White Lightening

Gene hackmans lex luthor, Jon cryers lex luthor or Michael rosenbaum's lex luthor or kevin spaceys lex luthor


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Michael Rosenbaum 

Dragon Quest XI or Final Fantasy XV?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dragon Quest XI

Emma Peel or Modesty Blaise?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Emma Peele

better columbo villain

Jack Cassidy or Robert Culp.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cassidy takes this. Santini was a villain for the ages.

(I also dig Leonard Nimoy as the heartless heart surgeon... even if he did kill Anne Francis.)

Honey West or Agent 99?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Currently going in order to see all the columbos I missed but Culps Dr. Bartell is gonna be hard to top, if Santini can top that then wow. About to see Cassidy's second villain tonight

Honey west.

Samantha







or Jeannie


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Jeannie.


Alice - or - Robin?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Always Samantha. I was a Bewitched kid.

Alice.

Basket Case or Brain Damage?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Brain Damage.


Penny - or - Bernadette?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lucy










(I guess Bernadette...)

Betty or Wilma?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Pebbles.











Lucy - or - Ramona?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Basketcase was my shit.

You clearly rigged that choice, but I'll play along, Lucy

Arnold









or
Ricky


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Arnold

Tyler Perry movies or Adam Sandler movies


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Ang lee or John Woo


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

John Woo

Scrappy Doo or Jar Jar Binks


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Scrappy.


Blue Falcon -or- Space Ghost


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oof. Love 'em both.

Space Ghost.

Iron Maiden or The Beatles?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Iron Maiden

Smartphone or Smartwatch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Smart Phone.

The phone from Get Smart.










Thomas Pynchon or The Unknown Comic?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The Unknown Comic.


Church of the Subgenius -or- Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Church of the flying spaghetti monster

Menace 2 society or boyz in the hood


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Boyz in the Hood

Clue (1985) or Murder by Death?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Clue






Priceless.

Clerks or Mallrats


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Clerks

(Asuka is like at the Top of the Raw Women's division in case you haven't noticed and is a grand slam champion)

Resident Evil REmake 2 or 3?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Twisted Blissfit said:


> Clerks
> 
> (Asuka is like at the Top of the Raw Women's division in case you haven't noticed and is a grand slam champion)
> 
> Resident Evil REmake 2 or 3?


I'm happy for her, but I've just lost 100% of my interest in wrestling. I got so fed up and left it, and the hole that it left in my life was immediately filled by other things. I absorbed myself in movies, and along with that, what I've been doing while I've been away from wrestling is I am very heavily invested, and have been for years, but more so than EVER before, in a movie trivia league that I watch, the Movie Trivia Schmoedown, which combines pro wrestling storylines and theatrics and characters with legitimate movie trivia. The storylines are staged but the outcomes are 100% real. The way that we work it is that they have an outcome if person A, or team A wins, and they have an outcome if person B, or team B wins. The results are never staged, but we have storylines that are determined by what happens after the bell rings.

It's VERY competitive, and it's not just like normal, boring trivia like Jeopardy, it's a totally different format, we're full bore into it, it's way more loose, but it's also intense, and it gets heated as fuck and some of the stuff people guess out of nowhere that wins them games, etc, it's nuts. It's wrestling but it's movie trivia, that's what it is, like I said. I've gotten even more into that as we've just kicked off season 7, and season 7 has introduced a draft where we have factions, we treat it like a sport, it's fucking insane. And even in the midst of corona, which has affected the league tremendously, we're making it work, and the main reason I bring this up, in addition to how it's just perfectly filled the hole that wrestling used to occupy in my life: We have ACTUALLY just gotten, and I'm not making this up, because you're gonna think it's made up, but it's not. We've actually, legitimately gotten Chris Jericho in our league, officially, as of Monday. And it's not a novelty, either, it's not a one and done, Jericho wants to play. He's in it. The AEW announcer, Jenn Sterger (or Decker, I'm not sure which she uses in AEW) is a pillar of our community, she does all the post interviews and she's fucking tremendous. And in addition to Jericho, we've also managed to bring in Kevin Smith and Doug Benson. There's been a lot of talk about a match between Chris Jericho and Kevin Smith. Granted, Jericho and Kevin probably aren't gonna be playing for a while, because #1, corona, and #2, busy, but they are in it and they seemingly intend to stay in it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259928124248096768
So yeah, that is a thing that exists, and it's surreal, and weird, but it's lovely that Jericho is with us now. The creator, Kristian Harloff used to write for WWE in like 2000, 2001, something like that. We have a bunch of people in our community who love wrestling.

If you have ANY interest in it, if you love movies, if you love competition, if you only care because Jericho is joining it, I can send you a list of matches to try to get you into it. If you don't give a fuck, just say you don't give a fuck, but seriously, you might find that you really like it if you try it, because they have a VERY fun show, and with certain characters, and certain angles that we've done, you can see the wrestling angles in them. There isn't really anything out there that's quite like it, it's a very unique beast that you kinda have to see to understand. We've even done a live event at Booker T's World Gym Arena. And Kristian LOVES the fans. The fans are the #1 thing for him.

As you can see, I've rambled because I'm passionate and people in our community love nothing more than to spread our community to as much of the Internet as we possibly can. I say all that to say this. I just flat out don't care about wrestling anymore, it's not in my life anymore. They waited too long, I got too frustrated, and I filled the void with other things. I don't need it anymore. I flat out don't need it. I actually tried to watch Asuka's briefcase win, and her being awarded the title, and I just found that, while I still think Asuka has all the charisma in the world and all of that, I had ZERO emotion watching it. I didn't care anymore. I ranted incessantly about Asuka not winning the Grand Slam for months, I was convinced it would never happen, and now it's happened, and I just don't care. It's nothing to do with her, it's nothing to do with what WWE is doing or not doing, it's just, the fire just flat out is GONE. The passion I had for this art form, passion in a GOOD way and passion in a BAD way is just gone. I didn't care that Asuka won the title and I didn't care that Bray Wyatt lost his title match. I felt nothing. It's over for me, it's truly, genuinely over, after 30 some odd years.

Now watch, I fucking say that now and I'll be watching it again in a year, but I just don't see what they can do. I don't care if they put the title on Joe anymore. Do whatever you want. 

Never played either. Resident Evil 2.

Uncharted 3 aka the best Uncharted or Shadow of the Tomb Raider


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jericho has become a major figure in my world as well. Cool guy.

Ditto for Smith. They'll be great additions.

Uncharted 3.

Ringu or Kwaidan?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Phantom said:


> Jericho has become a major figure in my world as well. Cool guy.
> 
> Ditto for Smith. They'll be great additions.


WATCH THE SHOW! You'll like it! The only thing you might not be into is that there isn't much in the way of black and white films. The question writers tend to skew 80's or later in general, because we're trying to attract a general audience. We want it to grow as big as it can grow and that means that you have to try to appeal to a wider set of movie fans, most of whom could give two shits about classic cinema....but that is not to say that we ignore them, because we don't. We do have a Classics category as a wheel slice. The wheel is our round 2 thing. Each competitor or team can select two personalized wheel slices. You spin the wheel and whatever it lands on, you get one mulligan, unless it lands on Opponents Choice, then you have to take it. If you spin again, you have to take whatever you get, which can range in any given match from anything from Classics to Movie Release Dates to 70's to 80's to 90's to 2000's to Horror to Animated to directors like Paul Thomas Anderson, Steven Spielberg, actor slices like Robin Williams, or Scarlett Johansson. The wheel is notorious for screwing some competitors over and absolutely loving other competitors, who just tend to spin their strengths with alarming frequency. (They have to do it manually, it's not automated.....except we've had to do it automated at a live event because we couldn't haul in the physical wheel, but we now use the old wheel for live shows which is a lot lighter)

We also have Comic Book Movies on the wheel, or as we call it now, Inner Geekdom. We have a geek specific division, which I just named, and for singles and teams this year (which unlike IG encompasses the broad scope of movies in general), we've combined all the geek categories into one. The geek categories are MCU, Marvel movies (like X-Men, Fantastic Four, Deadpool, etc), DCEU, DC movies (like the Tim Burton Batman movies, Nolan trilogy, Reeves Superman, Green Lantern, etc), Wizarding World (Harry Potter), Middle-earth, Star Wars (which also has its own division, where the questions get even deeper than they are in IG), Star Trek, Indiana Jones and Back To The Future.

The reason we combined them is because we had arguments between players of how to use the slices, so for example, before this rule was put in place, you didn't have "Inner Geekdom on the wheel in singles, you could put Middle-earth and MCU, the specific two you were good at. One of our guys is a former 2 time Inner Geekdom champion, and he's the DCEU expert more than the other categories (although he knows all of them). He got DCEU in a recent teams #1 contenders match for the right to face the team champions and just ANNIHILATED the other team with it, because in singles the questions are way, WAY easier than they are in IG. In singles, a DCEU question is like "who directed BVS", but in IG you have to know like what model of car did Batman drive in this one scene, what was the name of this item that Bruce had as a kid that you only see in one scene for like 5 seconds, etc.

So the argument became it's too god damn easy of a time for an elite IG player to get their strength in teams because it pretty much means the game is over in most instances unless they run into bad luck in the number picking round, where we assign categories based on numbers you select, because an elite IG player who studies the categories inside and out essentially can't miss in singles and teams when the questions in that category are 70% easier that they would be in what they study for, while for the other team, they don't have that luxury because they don't study their categories in the same way with a fine toothed comb, because we don't have a Martin Scorsese league, so there's no reason to pick over his movies in the same way, you just have to know the top heavy details like who does De Niro play in this, etc, and sometimes a plot specific one but not something you won't get if you've seen it once. So we decided to combine all the IG categories into one slice, so that if you're not an expert at ALL of them (which the top IG players now are, they have to be.

We have guys that just flat out don't miss questions for entire stretches of time, across multiple games.), you can run into trouble, so it's an added element of strategy of whether or not you want to pick IG on the wheel when you're a comic book movie nerd and run into Star Trek and Middle-earth questions, which you know nothing about. We have a big emphasis on strategy and trying to win the game by studying certain categories, trying to money ball the game by figuring out how difficult a category is going to be by how many times it's been spun on the wheel, trying to rattle your opponent, get inside their head so that they miss questions, try to shake their confidence. We have competitors now who use their wheel slice selections not for them, but because that category is a weakness for their opponent, hoping that their opponent spins it. Like I said, it's not JUST trivia. Some players just won't do those tactics, but Kristian loves it, and the top, elite players now, it's literally like playing a mental chess match with movies.

It's not always about which person knows more about movies, even though.....it often is, just based on, you know.....logic, it's a movie trivia game after all. It's about the questions you get on that particular day, with the right categories. We have guys that are WAY better than other competitors, like WORLDS better, championship level, that have lost to far weaker players because the weaker players just got their set of questions and the other guy hit a blind spot. An infamous case is when Dan Murrell, who is our greatest all time competitor, who you might know if you've ever watched Screen Junkies, he infamously lost his return match when he returned to the league against Andrew Ghai, who has gotten better, but at the time was a kind of mediocre-ish, middling player who was nowhere near title level, and everybody was expecting Murrell to wipe his ass with Ghai (as was Ghai, he's admitted it) and if he had won, Murrell would've gone on to play Samm Levine (PFC Hirschbirg in Inglorious Basterds  Also, Freaks And Geeks. Never seen it, but....) for the title, because he didn't have a long path to the title.....because he was Dan Murrell and he had already proven that he was the best, and Murrell for various reasons just was not in the right mental state, and didn't expect Ghai was gonna be in like full character (Andrew Ghai is pretty much our version of MJF, he's just completely obnoxious. In character. Out of character he's a stand up guy.), and Andrew Ghai TKO'D Murrell, to the shock of the entire audience, and Kristian himself, who admitted that it was the one and only time where he didn't write an alternate storyline for what happens if the guy who was not favored won, because he just did not conceive that Andrew Ghai could beat Dan Murrell. So now he's learned to be extra careful, lol. And the interesting thing is, Dan Murrell is the current teams (and singles) champion, and Ghai is one of only two people who have ever TKO'D Dan Murrell, and Andrew Ghai's new partner (or so literally every indication we have is Ghais new parther), Ethan Erwin, who is a BEAST of a competitor, is the other one, so if they get a title shot, it's gonna be a really heated, fun, story filled match.

I don't know, I'll say.....Ringu because the name sounds cooler.

Game of Thrones or Lord of the Rings


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm often asked to join trivia leagues. I wonder if yours was one of them. 

Regardless, I'll check it out.


Lord of the Rings.

Abed Nadir or Annie Edison?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm only allowed to post 5 YouTube links here, so I'm gonna message you on your timeline and send you a giant primer on what you might want to watch. It may have to be in parts.

Abed, though I was tempted to take Annie, because I like to sexualize Annie. 









Troy or Britta


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Troy

Streets of Rage or Golden Axe?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Streets of rage

House on haunted hill or house of wax


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gotta give it to my main man, William Castle.


AEW or A&W?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Allen and Wright.

Cherry Pepsi or Mountain Dew Baja Blast (Maybe this is the wrong second choice, since Brits and Aussies can't answer it...)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cherry Pepsi... but a Baja Blast with a Mexican pizza at Taco Bell is sheer bliss.

Doctor Who or Rick and Morty?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I love Cherry Pepsi but I'll take the Baja Blast, and I hate regular, run of the mill Mountain Dew.

RIck and Morty

Ricky and Morty vs Doc and Marty


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

rick and morty 

seven samurais or the magnificent seven


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Seven Samurai. I'll take Kurosawa over most.

C.H.U.D. or Street Trash?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Chud

Battle Royale or hunger games


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Battle Royale

Carlos Santana or Masayoshi Takanaka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anyone who says "Hunger Games" doesn't deserve rights.

Santana... but props for Takanaka. 

These films were released today:

Happy Birthday to Me or Witchfinder General?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Happy birthday to me

Roger or Kincaide




or


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It was a wise man indeed who said, "Let's go kick the motherf*cker's ass all over dreamland."

My choice is clear.

Maniac Cop or Maniac?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Maniac Cop

Arnold Schwarzenegger or Nicolas Cage


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Arnold

Terminator or Robocop


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Terminator

Break dancing or parkour


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hephaesteus said:


> Terminator


BOOOOO!

Parkour






Or


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

RoboCop was clearly the correct choice. 

The Mileena one. Creepy stuff.

Better Monster Romance: Lloyd Webber's Phantom of the Opera or Del Toro's The Shape of Water?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom is Phantom.

Christopher Lee or Peter Cushing?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I'll answer both
Phantom f the opera and Christopher Lee cuz of the fact that he was in the classic, the stupids

michael bay or rian johnson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I just watched The Stupids... 

Rian Johnson.

Killer Klowns from Outer Space or IT (2017)?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The answer is obviously Killer klowns from outer space

Joker or John Wick


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Character? The Joker... but not the Arthur Fleck version.

Movie? John Wick.

(And yes, Killer Klowns wins in a squash match.)

"Weird Al" Yankovic or Allan Sherman?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Weird Al Yankovic


Lex Luthor from Batman vs Superman: Dawn of Justice

Or

Willie Scott from Indiana Jones and The Temple of Doom


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Willie scott.

Halloween ll cool j or halloween busta rhymes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Busta was the heart and soul of that dumb, dumb movie. He wins.

I had to revisit one of these movies for work, and I can't stop thinking about it...

Heathers or Mean Girls?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Plus busta is the first and only person to ever order Michael to go away and be listened to.

Heathers

Django or Marquis Warren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Django

Cherry or Coke?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Coke

Tales from the darkside or tales from the crypt


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tales from the Crypt. It was a miracle to see those old EC stories on HBO. And if you ask me, it still holds up pretty well.

But those rights... Oy. 

The Exorcist or Rosemary's Baby?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

You ever watch that old ass tales from the crypt movie that had a human crypt keeper?

Im nihilistic so Rosemary's baby.

ginny field or nancy thompson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeah. I love Amicus, but that one didn't have the same corn-on-the-macabre attitude as the comics. Their Crypt-Keeper had a sort of dignity to him... The Crypt-Keeper should not be a dignified figure! 

It's a fine film, but the HBO show has my heart. Besides, I prefer Dr. Terror's House of Horrors when it comes to Amicus. 

With all that said, the Peter Cushing segment from the '72 film creeped me out as a kid.

Nancy.

Robert Englund as The Phantom of the Opera or Gerard Butler as The Phantom?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I'll always pick freddy.

Dr loomis or Pamela voorhes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Good. Gerard Butler was not a great Phantom.

Loomis. I dig that Cushing Van Helsing vibe he had.

Sidney Prescott or Laurie Strode?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Laurie strode and it aint even close

Jamie king or Danielle Harris


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

I've met Danielle several times, so I gotta go with her. (Total sweetheart!)


Adam Adamant -or- The Avengers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Same. Danielle's cool.

Avengers.

Columbo or The Rockford Files?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Columbo

better 90s remake 
The brady bunch or the addams family


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Addams Family... but I am biased. The original show meant a great deal to me as a child: it made me feel a little less strange. Those characters shared my affinity for the macabre, so I felt more comfortable with my eccentricities. To see my old friends resurrected with the style and dignity they deserved warmed my black, desiccated heart.

Both reboots were rather clever, but The Addams Family film was special.

Better cartoons: Warner Bros. or Disney?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yea Brady was a great update but Adams was better. Had an insane cast.

I grew up on warner brothers so WB easily

Red riding hood's wolf or the three little pig's wolf


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Red's.


Red (Once Upon A Time)










-or-

Red (Grimm Fairy Tales)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Grimm

Staying or leaving?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

oo lala grim

Staying

Lestat or twinkle boy edward


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lestat.

Lestat or my main man, Barnabas Collins?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Barnabas.


Barnabas Collins -or- Julian Luna


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Barnabas

Daredevil or the riddler


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Riddler

Raquel Welch or Jayne Mansfeld


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Jayne.

Lucille Ball -or- Carol Burnett


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The ear puller

Better dracula
Bela lugosi or Gary oldman?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

I'm a big Oldman fan... but I can't pick him over Lugosi on this one.


Which Christopher read Poe's "The Raven" better - Lee or Walken?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I used to have a crush on Carol Burnett.

Lee.

The Hunchback of Notre Dame or The Phantom of the Opera?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

both had shitty sequels but I prefer the Hunchback I reckon.

Monk or Psych


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

But Freddy was The Phantom...

Monk.

Gouda or Brie?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Gouda 

Better "weird" actor

Crispin glover or Johnny depp


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lon Chaney.

(I guess I'm obligated to say Crispin...)

Dick Tracy (1990) or The Shadow (1994)?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

There was always a charm to Warren Beattys tracey so I'll choose that

worst remake

Psycho or Ben hur


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hear, hear.

I LOATHED the Psycho remake at the time, so I guess that "wins." I haven't seen the new Ben-Hur. CGI chariots?

Chocolate or vanilla?


----------



## The Illusive One (May 15, 2005)

The Twilight Zone or Black Mirror?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Twilight Zone

Coco or Inside Out?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Inside Out by default (I didn't see Coco)


Thirst to death -or- Drown to death


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Coco for me

Drowning.











Pineapple on pizza or egg on a burger?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Im weird i like both but I love texas burgers

Anthony perkins or leonard nemoy


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Spock.


Wonderland -or- Oz


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wonderland


Body Heat or The Last Seduction?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Body heat.

Worst revival
seasons 7-10 of columbo or 1980 twilight zone


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

But Linda Fiorentino is magnificent in Last Seduction!










TZ

Howard Hawks or John Ford?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

After just watching that kidnap eppy of columbo, Im picking columbo every day and twice on sudays
Didn't like Liberty Vance so Hawks

Donald pleasance or Jack cassidy


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Donald Pleasance

Nicolas Winding Refn or Lars von Trier


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lars von Trier

Suspiria (2018) or Suspiria (1977)?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

lets go with my birth the one from my birth year

worst performance by a rapper in a slaser

Redman seed of chucky or ll cool j halloween h20


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Redman (but I dig Seed.)

Creepy Susie, Wednesday Addams, Nadja from What We Do in the Shadows, Carroll Borland in Mark of the Vampire, Siouxsie Sioux, Morticia Addams, or Lydia Deetz?

Pick my avatar! Pick a Goth! Step right up, don't be shy!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

How about Caroll...











Films: Korean Horror or French Horror?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, one of my favorite fright films is French, so...

The Last of Us or Nier: Automata?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TLOU

White or Red wine.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Red.

Tiramisu or Panna cotta?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

You only dig seed cuz of Waters while forgetting about the turkey baster.

Tiramisu if I must.

Capn crunch or lucky charms?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I dig it because it's trashy fun. Pope Waters only solidifies that.

Crunch.

Fruit Brute or Fruity Yummy Mummy?

*














*


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Fruit brute

Sleep or masturbation


----------



## The Illusive One (May 15, 2005)

Vampires or Werewolves? (If you could become one.)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Vampires

Guitar or Bass


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Guitar.

Pizza or Pasta.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Pizza

Summer or Winter?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Winter.

Lydia Deetz or Veronica Sawyer?










(WINO FOREVER, DORKS!)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Winona is hot. She wins.

I watched Heathers recently. Good film.










Horror or Thriller?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thriller by far.

Marvel or Harry Potter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gang's all here.

(And stop derogating my industry, Kratos!)

Marvel.

Bruce Lee or Sonny Chiba?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Winona is hot. She wins.
> 
> I watched Heathers recently. Good film.
> 
> ...


Wait till you see the remake...


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bruce Lee

In Living Color or Mad TV


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Phantom said:


> Gang's all here.
> 
> (And stop derogating my industry, Kratos!)


Your industry sux.

i guess Mad TV because of Kenny Rogers Jackass. I never watched Mad TV or In Living Color religiously but Kenny Rogers Jackass made me laugh harder than Homie The Clown when I watched a segment of both, so that wins for now.

Futurama or Game of Thrones


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

futurama didnt fuck its ending so that.

Frasier crane or sheldon cooper


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Frasier Crane and it's not even close.

Hercules: The Legendary Journeys or Lois and Clark: The New Adventures of Superman


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Lois and Clark. The New Adventures of superman.

Lois and Clark. The new adventures of superman or Peaky Blinders*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lois Clark

April March, coolest of the cool or Katy Perry?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I know who Katy Perry is so 










Maya Hawke or Mary Elizabeth Goatsted?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mary Elizabeth Goatsted, of course.

This thread or the Keep a word, change a word thread?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Did Perry provide boss animation for Pee-wee Herman and Ren & Stimpy? Was she the principal animator on the latter? Is she a groovy Francophile who sings in both French and English? Did she record this masterpiece?






Clearly Winstead.

This thread.

Tim Burton or David Lynch?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Tim Burton

Best final girl: Laurie Strode (Halloween) or Sally Hardesty (The Texas Chain Saw Massacre)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Suzy from Suspiria.

(Sally.)

Erin from You're Next or Ripley from Alien?










Barbara Crampton is cheerfully judging you.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Ripley obvs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkyyO2bOPu4 or https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIYRfNjHSzA ( bonus if yall can tell me the two movies those come from.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Tommy Jarvis one.

Tom Savini or Rick Baker?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

If there was someone who would give savini a run for his money its rick baker, however im more into horror than comedy so Savini

better remake: Friday the 13th or texas chainsaw massacre.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chainsaw.

Zombies or werewolves?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Werewolves.

Waiting for Godot or Waiting for New Mutants?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I'll say New Mutants just to get this moving.

cremation or casket burial


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

I saw this episode a couple of weeks after my mother was cremated.

But it's just a television show, right? I'm still gonna be cremated.


Let's do a basic question: City life -OR- Country life?


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

city life

so, Pickles -OR- Deadpool


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Deadpool.


Deadpool -OR- Deathstroke


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Deathstroke wins in a squash.

Deathstroke vs. Raven (DC)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Raven wins

*CHOOSE YOUR DESTINY:*

The Crow










-OR-

The Rook


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Crow I guess .

The coin toss happens before a football game. If you win the coin toss what would you chose to do?

Receive the opening kickoff or defer to the 2nd half.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Phantom said:


> Deathstroke wins in a squash.







I have no idea, but in the one game I actually follow, the Schmoedown, which you should totally follow as well, deferring is the superior strategy for players, most of the time. Defer. 

Meat Gardener Venom or Dark Carnage


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Dark Carnage

*CHOOSE YOUR WEAPON:*

Joker venom -OR- Total Carnage












Kratosx23 said:


>


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Total Carnage I guess.

Madden or NBA 2K


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

NBA 2k 2000 for the dreamcast was a fun game

The Crow 2: City of Angels *OR* Book Of Shadows: Blair Witch 2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Book Of Shadows: Blair Witch 2

Megadeth or Metallica


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Megadeth

Peyton List
















Or

Peyton Roi List


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The first Peyton. Got to go with the Brunette.

Old WWE or Old Wrestling Forum Layout.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

wwE? WWF > WWE, maybe that's what you meant but just in case I go with the old forum layout

Pie OR Cake


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cake

Do you *like* or *dislike* Christmas music?


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Like it, love it

Rob Schneider or Carrot Top


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rob Schneider

Popsicles or Ice Cream Sandwiches


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Ice cream sandwiches

Goggles or face mask?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Goggles

Which one of these places would you want to travel to the most?

Los Angeles, California or London, England


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

London.


The new Doctor after Jodie leaves....

Man -or- Woman?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Doesn't matter. 

I'll guess woman.

South Park or It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

It's always Chosen in Philadelphia










OR


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Season ending.

Pyra or Mythra?


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Pyra

North Dakota or South Dakota


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Not a fan of the north because of extremely cold winter weather, but by default I chose South Dakota.

March Madness or The Super Bowl


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

The D.E.N.N.I.S. System said:


> Not a fan of the north because of extremely cold winter weather, but by default I chose South Dakota.
> 
> March Madness or The Super Bowl


the super bowl

cats or dogs


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Cats. 

Star Wars Prequels or Star Wars Sequels


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Prequels

Comic Book Movies or Gangster Films


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Comic Book Movies









Lemmy from Motorhead or Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ozzy Osbourne

Beavis or Butthead?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Ozzy Osbourne
> 
> Beavis or Butthead?


beavis

2020 or 2021


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> beavis
> 
> 2020 or 2021


2021 

WWE2k 20 or 18


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

WWE 2k18

Walmart or Kroger
(me personally, kroger)


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

I only know Walmart, so Walmart.

Spiderman or Batman


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Batman due to such a great cast of villians, especially Mark Hamill's Joker.

Christopher Lee characters:

Count Dooku or Dracula?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Dracula.

Christopher Lee -or- Peter Cushing?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Cheshire said:


> Dracula.
> 
> Christopher Lee -or- Peter Cushing?


Christopher Lee

Grand Moff Tarkin or General Hux?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Grand Moff Tarkin
Panda X-Press or Jurassic Express


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Grand Moff Tarkin
> Panda X-Press or Jurassic Express
> View attachment 114626


Lol does the Panda Express fast food restaurant count? That shit is decent and better than either of these crap teams. I suppose Jurassic Express since Jungle Boy has some potential.

Tessa Blanchard or Becky Lynch?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

otbr87 said:


> Lol does the Panda Express fast food restaurant count?


no
aint seen much from Tessa so Becky
Peanut Butter or Jelly


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Peanut Butter

Coffee or tea?


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Damned said:


> Peanut Butter
> 
> Coffee or tea?


Tea, by far.

Beach or Desert?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Beach
red or blue


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Blue

WF or Reddit?


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

WF

Raw or Smackdown?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Smackdown

McDonalds or Burger King?


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Smackdown
> 
> McDonalds or Burger King?


Burger King. They have the Impossible Whopper.

WWE 2019-2022 or AEW 2019-2022?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The one that's less popular.

Fred Astaire or Gene Kelly?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

fred astaire

george carlin or lenny bruce


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

George Carlin

Mario or Sonic the Hedgehog


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

That's a tough one, hmmm, Sonic the Hedgehog
Gum or Fruit Chews?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Gum

Comedy or drama


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

drama 

michael myers or jason voorhees


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Micheal Myers

Bowser or Ganon?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ganon 

Wario or Waluigi?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Wario
Apple or Android?


----------



## Rhodes42 (7 mo ago)

Android is much easier!

Predator or Xenomorph?

Fun game btw


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Fuck that movie but predator

Michael Myers or Freddy krueger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Freddy. He's like a game show host.

Stranger Things (the only show with Robin Buckley) or The Walking Dead?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Stranger Things

The Boys or Stranger Things


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

the boys

gordie the monkey or gordie the tom green prankster


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Hephaesteus said:


> the boys
> 
> gordie the monkey or gordie the tom green prankster


gordie from the green prankster

gordie from the tom green prankster or Gordie from Freddy Got Fingered (another Tom Green movie)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Gordie from the green Prankster

Would you rather see you favorite show get 8-12 episodes a season or 20-24 episodes a season.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

8-12

Frankenstein or the Wolf Man?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the Wolf Man

SpaceX or Blue Origin?


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

SpaceX (also f*** Bezos  )

Deep Dish Pizza or Thin Crust Pizza?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Deep Dish Pizza

Blonde or Brunette?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Brunette 

Waffles or Pancakes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Waffles

Cheers or Frasier?


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

Cheers

Christmas or Thanksgiving


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Christmas. Thanksgiving is Christmas without the presents and Halloween without the monsters. Who needs it?

The Grinch or Jack Skellington?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Jack skellington

Scooby doo or garfield


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Scooby-Doo

The Jetsons or The Flintstones?


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

The Flintstones

Rolling Stones or The Beatles


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Rolling stone

Steve tyler or Mick Jagger


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

Mick Jagger

Football or Soccer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Football.

Steve Martin or Martin Short?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Steve Martin
elle mae clampett or Marcia Brady


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

Marcia Brady

Batman or Spiderman


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Batman 

Christopher Lee or Bela Lugosi?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oof. My boys 

Pass.


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

Bela Lugosi

Snow or rain


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Snow.

Santa Claus or The Great Pumpkin?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Great Pumpkin

Peter Cushing or Colin Clive?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cushing. (Apologies to Mr. Clive.)

The Three Stooges or Abbott and Costello?


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

Stooges

Coffee or tea


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tea

Nachos or Chili Cheese Fries?


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

Nachos

Pepsi or Coke


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Coca-Cola 

John Wayne or Clint Eastwood?


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

Eastwood

Beavis or Butthead


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beavis

Elvis or The Beatles?


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

Elvis

King Kong or Godzilla


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Godzilla

X or Y


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

X

Cunnilingus or fellatio


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I am unfamiliar with either opera, but I believe Verdi composed the latter.

Argento or Fulci?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Argento

Zombies or mummies


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mummies

Slasher movies or ghost movies?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Ghost Movies
Ass or Tits?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Tittays

Halloween 3 or Friday the 13th part 5


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Hephaesteus said:


> Tittays
> 
> Halloween 3 or Friday the 13th part 5


Good answer

Heaven or Hell?


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

Heaven

Gold or diamonds?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Diamonds

Milk or lemonade


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

Milk

Dogs or cats?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Cats

Arnold schartznegger or sylvester stallone


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Arnold Schwarzenegger

AEW or WWE?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AEW 

Lana Del Rey or Taylor Swift


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Neither, so I'll just say Lana Del Rey. 


American football or real football (aka soccer).


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Neither.

Soccer is more watchable if I had a gun to my head and had to choose.

AEW or TNA?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

TNA. I don't watch either currently, but I enjoyed TNA a lot from 2004 to 2009.


Alexa Bliss or Becky Lynch.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Decisions....decisions...

Overall mic skills and range, diversity, acting ability, emoting, making any and everything work? Alexa Bliss.

Taking one gimmick(The Man) and making it work better than any woman has in history with one specific type of fire promo? Becky Lynch.


I need a tie breaker though, so lets get shallow for a moment.

Overall, who is hotter??

Alexa Bliss wins 😊





The Fiend or The Undertaker


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend!

Bayley or Hawk Hogan?


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Bayley, sadly.  


TeamFlareZakk or DammitChrist?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

@DammitChrist for sure


Dakota Kai or Sonya Deville


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Sonya Deville by a million miles.

Wasted talent that could potentially be fotc babyface or heel material vs a lower card NXT jobber, no brainer.


Stone Cold Steve Austin or The Man Becky Lynch?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Man Becky Lynch

Hudson Hawk or Stringfellow Hawke?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Maya Hawke

Bugs Bunny or Mickey Mouse?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bugs Bunny 

Saved by the bell or Kenan and Kel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Saved by the Bell 

X-Files or Fringe?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Fringe

Screech or urkel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Urkel

Ginger or Mary Ann


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mary Ann all the way.

Samantha Stephens or Jeannie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Samantha Stephens

Heather Locklear or Heather Thomas?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Heather locklear though i did love zapped

Oreo or nabisco


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Oreo

theater or theatre?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Theater 

Car or truck


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

car

book or movie


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Movie

Go to movie theater or watch movie on streaming service


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

streaming now.

stream or go to a drive in movie, assuming they still exist.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Drive in movie easily

Victoria secret or sports illustrated swim suit edition


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

VS by a mile.

Playboy or Penthouse


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Playboy penthouse feels way too pretentious

Inside Amy schumer or Key and Peele


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Key and Peele Inside sounds 

Fargo movie or tv series?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Movie but they're both good.

Wednesday or Stranger Things?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Haven't seen Wednesday yet, so Stranger Things

Swamp Thing or Stan Lee's Giant-Szed Man Thing?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Swamp thing

Toxic avenger or Darkman


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I like them both. Literal coin toss now. Toxi won.

Pinhead or Eraserhead


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Pinhead 

Football or Futbol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Football. You can tell I'm an American.

OG WF or WF 2.0


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm fine with WF 2.0. I have no preference either way.

Def Leppard or Taylor Swift


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I actually really like them both. Taylor on the sheer amount of her songs I like.

Rap or Reggae


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rap

Christmas movies or Horror movies


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Horror all the way.

Arnold or Stallone


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Arnold

Adam Sandler or Ben Afflcek


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Adam Sandler 

Danny Glover or Danny Devito


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Danny Devito

Danny Devito as the Penguin or Danny Devito as Frank Reynolds


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danny Devito as Frank Reynolds 

Danny Devito as Frank Reynolds or Danny Devito as Louie De Palma


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

frank reynolds tops all danny devito roles ever

dennis reynolds or barney Stinson


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dennis reynolds 

dennis reynolds vs Dennis the Menace


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I chose Dennis Reynolds, because of the implication.

Dennis Reynolds or Dee Reynolds


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sweet Dee

Dee Reynolds aka The Aluminum Monster vs. Fatty Magoo


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dee Reynold. She will always be the Golden Goddess to me.

Dee Reynolds or Elaine Benes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dee Reynolds or Dee from What's Happening!!


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Dee from whats happening

Jan Brady or Meg griffin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Meg griffin 

Meg griffin or The Meg


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Meg

Lovecraft or Poe?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

poe lovecraft was a racist

Stephen king or dean r koontz


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stephen king or Stephen J Canell


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

King or Bradbury?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

are yall changing the rules or something? Bradbury

Hitchcok or tarantino


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hitchcock 

Hitchcock or Orson Welles


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Alright fine, I'll play by yalls damn rules


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I have no idea what the rules are. lol just read 'em

Hitchcock

Flying or by train.


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

By train

Road Runner or Wyly E Coyote?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wyly E Coyote? 

Pikachu or Squrtle


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Squirtle

yosemite same or elmer fudd?


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

Yosemite Sam

Santa or Scrooge


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Scrooge or Scrooge McDuck


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Scrooge

Pussy galore or alotta fagina


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pussy galore or Big Pussy


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Pussy Galore

Austin Powers or Black Dynamite


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Black Dynamite 

Black Lightning or Black Adam


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

Black Lightning?

Face or heel?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

heel 

blonde or redhead


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

blonde

Kermit or Ms Piggy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gonzo or Animal?


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

Animal

Winter or Summer?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Summer 

Coke







or Pepsi?


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

Pepsi

Dog or Cat?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

both but I'll go cat this time.

football or futbol?


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

football

Tiger or Lion?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lion 

Superman or Batman?


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

Batman

Wilma or Betty


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Betty

Dino or Baby Sinclair?


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

Dino

Serena or Venus?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Serena 

Peyton or Eli?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Peyton

Alexa Bliss or Bianca Belair


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alexa Bliss 

Becky or Bayley?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I was gonna say bayley but its been ruined for me by a certain poster so becky

Belle or Elsa


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Elsa 

Herman's Head or Doctor Doctor


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I was gonna let someone else answer first but there is no way im ignoring Hermans head

Hill street blues or ER


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hill street blues 

St. Elsewhere or Picket Fences


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

St. Elsewhere

Fried or grilled?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

grilled

Chinese or Mexican takeout.


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

Mexican

Midnight Express or Rock N Roll Express?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Midnight Express. I loathed R&R.

Road Warriors or Powers of Pain


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

The version of Dennis Condrey and Bobby Eaton was my favorite.

Road Warriors

Shakira or Beyonce?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shakira 

Taylor Swift or Taylor Hicks


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

Taylor Swift

Salt water or fresh water?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fresh water 

tacos or burritos?


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

tacos

Rhodes or Flair?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rhodes

Jake "The Snake" Roberts or George "The Animal" Steele?


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

Tough one but gotta go with Jake

Mountains or beaches?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beaches 

Michael Keaton or Christian Bale?


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

Bale

Digital or analog?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

digital

WWF or WCW?


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

WCW

Apollo or Python?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Monty Python

The Grinch or the three ghosts of Christmas?


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

Three Ghosts

Apples or oranges?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Oranges

Grapes of Wrath or Killer Tomatoes?


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

Grapes of Wrath

Chihuahua or Great Dane?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chihuahua 

Connor MacLeod or Duncan MaLeod


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Duncan

Athos or porthos?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Aramis lol

Count Orlok or Count Chocula?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Well played, well played. 

Count chocula or count of monte cristo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Count chocula or


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Count Chocula or Count Floyd?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Count Chocula or Count Dooku


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Count Chocula or Count Dracula (Mad Monster Party)


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Count Chocula
Ass or Tits


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ASS

swimming or drowning


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Drowning requires less effort.

Aliens or vampires?


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

Vampires

Gold or silver?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Gold
Pen or Pencil?


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

Pen

Pants or shorts?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Pants
Peanut Butter or Jelly?


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

Peanut Butter

Tan or pale?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Pale

Chess or Checkers?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chess.

Egg nog or wassail?


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

Egg nog

Chevy Corvette or Ford GT?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Chevy 

White castle or Krystal


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

White castle 

Reese's peanut butter cups or pieces?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Pieces
McDonalds or Burger King?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Pieces
> McDonalds or Burger King?


BK all the way!

Lorax or Loric?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Lorax


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mansa Musa

Laverne or Shirley


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Shirley

Thelma or louis


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

idk, never watched it. Louise

Light saber or sun sword?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lightsaber

Shakespeare or Mel Brooks?


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

Shakespeare

Steak or lobster?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Steak.

Jane Eyre or Wuthering Heights?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Wuthering heights

Macbeth or hamlet


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MacBeth

McGruff or MxDuff?


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

McGruff

Archie Bunker or George Jefferson?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

George Jefferson

Truffaut or Godard?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Godard

Mcduff or laertes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Laertes

Falstaff or Hal?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hal

John Stewart or Guy Gardner


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

John stewart

Micky or mallory (of natural born killers).


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Micky. Loved that movie.

Johnny Favorite or Louis Cyphre


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Louis Cyphre


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Indy ain't losing to a girl. lol

Croatoan or Croatia


----------



## -YouCantSeeMe- (24 d ago)

Croatia

Becky Lynch or Jamie Hayter


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love them both but Hayter right now

Kamala or Akeem, The African Dream


----------



## -YouCantSeeMe- (24 d ago)

Akeem, the African Dream

Tupac or Eminem


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Eminem 

M&M's or Skittles


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

M&M's

Christmas tree: real or artificial?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

artificial

Will Smith or Chris Rock?


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Chris Rock

George Carlin or Bill Hicks


----------



## -YouCantSeeMe- (24 d ago)

George Carlin

Apples or Oranges ?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Oranges


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Guy Fawkes

Guy Gardner or Guy Smiley?


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

Guy Smiley

Richard Pryor or Gene Wilder?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

richard pryor

tigers or lions


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

lions

Broccoli or spinach?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Spinach

Football games in a dome or football games in the weather elements


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

outside

baseball or basketball


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

basketball

Rihanna or Adele


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Adele


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Luke Skywalker

Luke Skyywalker or Vanilla Ice


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

Vanilla Ice (he's one of my neighbors)

Kane or MC Hammer?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Mc hammer

Nathan drake or Lara croft


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lara Croft

Dr. Manhattan or Doctor Strange


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange!!!

Snowmen or nutcrackers?


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

Definitely snowmen! 

Gorilla Monsoon or Gordon Solie?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Solie because he coined the term crimson mask.

Gorilla position or missionary position.


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Solie because he coined the term crimson mask.
> 
> Gorilla position or missionary position.


Didn't Solie also coin the term "pier 6 brawl" ??


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Robert 67 said:


> Didn't Solie also coin the term "pier 6 brawl" ??


Maybe. Not really sure.


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

Missionary

Cereal or oatmeal?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

like them both... oatmeal.

watching a play or watching a movie?


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

movie

Italian women or Greek women?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Italian. My wife was Irish-Italian.

Swedish Massage of Japanese massage?


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

Japanese

Army or Marines?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Marines.

Blues or Rock?


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

Rock no doubt

Van Zant or Hendrix?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Hendrix

Oatmeal or cream of wheat


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Oat meal.
Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Coca-Cola

Coca-Cola Santa or Coca-Cola polar bears?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Polar bear

Jason voorhees or michael myers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jason

Keats or Shelley?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shelley

The Grither or Krampus?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Krampus


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tolkien

Betty Davis or Betty Page


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

Bette Davis

Kate Jackson or Jacqueline Smith?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Jaqueline smith


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker

Epic Rap Battles of History or sweet, sweet death?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Epic rap battles of history


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Freud

Perseus or Odysseus?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Perseus

Wilkins and Wontkins or Kermit and Ms Piggy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kermie and Miss Piggy

Barney Rubble or Barney from The Simpsons


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Barney from the Simpsons

Snow: like or dislike


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

like

MTV or VH-1?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

VH-1

True crime or sports


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

true crime

Music or art


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Art is vague, so I'll go with that. 

Black Christmas (1974) or Gremlins?


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

Gremlins

Magic or Bird?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bird, as in Robin or Hawke.

Pee-wee Herman meeting Santa or Fred Flintstone meeting Santa?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pee Wee

Fonzid jumping the shark or Evel Knievel jumping Snake River?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

evil knievel jumping snake river

romeo and juliet or mickey and mallory


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

mickey and mallory

JCVD or Steven Seagal?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

steven segal

mustache or beard


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

beard

German Shepard or Doberman?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

German Shepard

The Rock or Stone Cold?


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

Stone Cold

City or country?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Small City

Miz or Mizdow?


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

Miz

Home Depot or Lowes?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lowes

Hawk or Animal?


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

Animal

Shark or dolphin?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

shark

piranha or a hurricanrana?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

piranha

Orange juice or Apple Juice


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Orange juice

Coffee or tea


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tea

belly dancer or stripper? SHIVVY asking the pertinent questions.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

belly dancer

Randy Marsh or Randy Orton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Either way, I lose. Marsh, I guess. 

Leslie Caron or Cyd Charisse?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cyd Charisse 

Bette Davis or Joan Crawford?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's a coin flip. For now, I'll say Davis.

Humphrey Bogart or Robert Mitchum?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Mitchum 

River Phoenix or James dean


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

James Dean

Theme parks or water parks?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

theme parks

Sean Connery or Roger Moore?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Sean Connery Other than Dalton, Moore's just the worst

Daniel Craig or Pierce Brosnan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pierce Brosnan

Robin Buckley or Enid Sinclair


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Robin Buckley

It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia or Wednesday on Netflix


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yea phantom you Michael myers I'm dr Loomis.

Between those two, it's always sunny

Leather face or Buffalo bill


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wednesday was the correct answer.

Leather

The Fabelmans or Cinema Paradiso?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cinema Paradiso or Thunder in Paradise?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Thunder in paradise

Van gogh or rembrandt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Van gogh

Van Hammer or Van Vader?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Van Vader

Dr. Britt Baker D.M.D. or Dr. Isaac Yankem D.D.S.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

isaac yankem

Butters or screech


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Butters easily

Zack Morris or Homelander


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Homelander vs Handyman


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Homelander or Reeve's Superman


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reeve's Superman vs Black Adam


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Black Adam
Dennis reynolds or Zack Morris


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dennis reynolds 

Buck Rogers or Buckwheat?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Buckwheat

French Fries or tater tots


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tater tots.

toys for tots or toys for adults?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Toy for Tots. 

Yeah, I'm lame.

E.T. or The Thing?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Thing

Ben Grimm or The Hulk?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Hulk

Tyler Perry movies or Hallmark movies

(You can say neither if you want to)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

lol

Hallmark movies

Cheech or Chong?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Cheech
Extroverts or introverts


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Introverts

Xenomorphs or Ectomorphs?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Xenomorphs

Uma Thurman or Maya Hawke


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Uma 

Buck Rogers or Uncle Buck


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Uncle Buck Id kill for those pancakes

John Candy or Chris Farley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

John Candy

Tales From The Crypt or The Vault of Horror?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Victor Chaos said:


> Xenomorphs
> 
> Uma Thurman or Maya Hawke


Maya. She's the weird and awkward version of Uma. 










They were pretty much the same comic, but I prefer the Vault Keeper.

The Twilight Zone or Star Trek?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Twilight Zone 

Star Trek or Star Trek TNG?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Star Trek

Batman or Daniel Bryan?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Batman

Lon Chaney Sr, or Jr.?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Senior, my main man.

Robot B-9 or Robby the Robot?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

robby the robot

johnny five or vicki from small wonder


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Johnny Five

Monopoly or Clue


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Monopoly

Uno or Candyland


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Uno

Pac Man or Ms. Pac Man?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Pac man

Better series

Mortal Kombat or Super Smash Bros


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Smash Bros.

Maya Hawke or Kate Micucci?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

they both suck but if i must choose that micucci chick

Clubber lang or Drago


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blocked and reported.

Lang.

Leroy's Mama or Toxie?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

peace offer accepted: Leroy's mama

wednesday addams or enid


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

wednesday addams 

Hannibal Lecter or Hannibal Smith?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Now we're enemies, Shiv. You stole my peace offering!

Lecter 

Elvis Presley or Carl Perkins?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Elvis

Habit Burger or In-N-Out?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oof. That's tough. I think I'm gonna go with... The Habit. More variety.

To Serve Man or Eye of the Beholder?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

To serve man didn't have a shitty remake so that.

Zombie or mummy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Zombie

Romero or Fulci?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mummies all the way.

Romero

Jordan Peele or Guillermo del Toro?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Get outs in my top 5 so peele.

Birdemic or the room


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the room

Taco Bell or Del Taco?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I hate tacos and have never been to either so my answer is neither

Reese's Peanut Butter Cup or Bacon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reese's

Kung Fu or Karate?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Kung fu!

Jack and Jill or Hansel and gretel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hansel and gretel 

Pigs in Space or Spaceballs?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Spaceballs

Which would you rather watch: Monday Night Raw or the College Football Playoff National Championship game


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

College Football easily

Country or rap?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Rap

Gymnastics or figure skating


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

about the same but I'll go with gymnastics

Brock Lesnar or Brock Anderson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lesnar

Changing my avatar to Wednesday and/or non-festive Enid or changing it to some old cartoon character?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

old cartoon character like Jabberjaw









The Dukes of Hazzard or The Duke of New York I hear he's A #1


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The duke of ny

Mike Brady or george jefferson?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mike Brady

Parker Lewia or Ferris Bueller?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Parker Lewis can't lose, so...

Coffy or Cleopatra Jones?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Well played mr phantom

Cleopatra jones

Enid or Clea


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Clea

Jason Todd or Dick Grayson


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Phantom gonna kill you
Dick Grayson

Tom selleck or Burt Reynolds


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Burt Reynolds

red or white wine


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

white

Scooby or Scrappy Doo?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

scrappy doo

Black dynamite or Austin Powers


----------



## ♥ambrollinsreigns♥ (Jul 24, 2016)

Rhea Ripley or Bianca Belair?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hephaesteus said:


> scrappy doo
> 
> Black dynamite or Austin Powers


Black Dynamite

Haku or Haiku?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

♥ambrollinsreigns♥ said:


> Rhea Ripley or Bianca Belair?












Haiku

Fats Domino or Fats Waller?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fats Domino 

DJ Qualls or DJ Jazzy Jeff?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

dj qualls new guy was underrated

John Boyega or Daniel kaluuya


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Daniel kaluuya 

Heather Thomas or Heather Locklear?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Heather thomas

George, elaine, kramer and jerry or Mac, frank, sweet dee and dennis?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mac, frank, sweet dee and dennis 

Head of the Class or Herman's Head?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Hermans head

James earl jones voice or tony todds voice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Like 'em both but Vader is an all time fave, so James.

Fright Night or the remake? easy one for me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I forgot that they made a remake and I watch the original once a year, so...

The Habit or Tommy's?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Habit

Peter Vincent or Van Helsing?


----------

